# Holiday Competition!



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

Spoiler



Hello there speedsolving! This is the yearly holiday competition. 

The rules of this holiday competition are for the most part the same as the weekly completions.


Spoiler



All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.
For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: UddU u=-1,d=5 would mean Up-Left-pin is Up, Up-Right-pin is Down, Down-Left-pin is Down, Down-Right-pin is Up and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin up rotated counterclockwise by 1 hour and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin down rotated clockwise by 5 hours
Pyraminx small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.


*Points will be awarded for every event you participate in. I realize there are a lot of scrambles for this competition and I can see many people not doing all of them. You will get points the same way you would for the weekly competitions but you do not have to do them all to get points. To get points for all events except blind events, feet and FMC, you will have to do at least 20% of the scrambles given for that event which is fair and very manageable. For blind events, feet and FMC you have to do at least 10% percent of the solves in order to get points. The catch is if you only decide to do half of the solves for everything, you will only get half of the point you would normally get if you had completed/attempted all of the solves.

Note that only your best FMC solve and multiple blindfold attempts will be counted. 

For 2x2 and 3x3 blindfolded events, you must get at least three solves out of the 25 to get full points because you have to average your three best solves together making that time what will be counted for points. This same rule applies for both 4x4 and 5x5. But instead of completing three solves you only have to complete 2 inwhich you will average them together. This rule does not apply to 6x6 and 7x7.*

Although this competition is large it is manageable if you break it into small parts that you do once a day/week.

If you ask "why should I participate in this competition?". Then the answer to that is that it will be fun, you will feel great about finishing and how well you placed, and there might(big emphasis) be a prize for the top although I will not promise anything and even if there is one it would not be something to write home about since it most likelybe something I do not use anymore from my own puzzle collection. But you never know, I could go buy and elite with 8cc of lubix and have that be the prize(probably be a normal Guhong with a big tube of shock oil but I would probably mod it like an elite).

The competition starts today November 23 2011 and will end January 1 2012.

I will make a post every 5 days untill the competition is over saying how many days are left untill the competition ends.

*Thank you to whoever made this thread a sticky thread.*



*Results are up now. *


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

Reserved for scrambles.

2x2


Spoiler



1.	**F R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R'	

2.	**R2 F U2 F R' U R' F2 R2 F'	

3.	**F2 R F U F R' F2 R2 U2 R'	

4.	**F U' R U2 F2 R' U' R' F R2	

5.	**R2 U R2 F2 U F R U R2 F2	

6.	**U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R2 F2	

7.	**R2 F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U R'	

8.	**F U' R F R' U' F2 R2 F U'	

9.	**R F R U F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2	

10.	**F2 R2 U2 F2 R U R' F R2 F'	

11.	**F R2 F R' U R F U F U2	

12.	**U F U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R	

13.	**R' U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R	

14.	**R2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F U2 R2	

15.	**F2 U R' F' R' F U' R F' R2	

16.	**F U R U' F' R2 U' R2 F U'	

17.	**U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U'	

18.	**R2 U R' F U2 F' U F2 R' U'	

19.	**R2 U' R' U' R U F U R U'	

20.	**F' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 F2 U	

21.	**F2 R U2 R' U' F' R' U R F	

22.	**U R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U	

23.	**R2 U F U' R2 F2 U R U R	

24.	**F R' U2 F U' R U R2 U2 F'	

25.	**U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' F	

26.	**R2 F U' R F2 R' U2 R F U	

27.	**F2 R' F U2 F U' R U2 F' U2	

28.	**U2 R U F U2 R' F' R' F' R	

29.	**F R' U2 R2 F2 U R' F R2 F2	

30.	**R F2 R F U2 R U R' F2 U2	

31.	**U' R' F R' F R2 U' F' U' R2	

32.	**F2 U' F U' R F' U' R' F' R2	

33.	**R' F R' U2 F R F' R' F U2	

34.	**F U' F' U R' U F2 R' F U2	

35.	**R' F2 U F2 U' F U' R' U2 F'	

36.	**U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2	

37.	**U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U F' R' U	

38.	**R U2 F' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F	

39.	**F2 U F R' F2 R U' R F U'	

40.	**R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F R F2 R'	

41.	**F' R U2 F R U' R2 U' R' U	

42.	**U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R U' R' F	

43.	**U R2 U R' U R' F' U2 F2 U2	

44.	**R U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' U' R2	

45.	**R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U F'	

46.	**R' F2 U R' U R F R2 U2 F'	

47.	**R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F R' F U'	

48.	**U2 R2 F' R U2 R U' R U F'	

49.	**F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F R' U	

50.	**R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F'	

51.	**R U' F U' R F R2 U' R F2	

52.	**R2 U' R F2 R2 F U' F U' F2	

53.	**U F U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F U'	

54.	**F' U' F' R' U F' U' R U' F'	

55.	**F' R' F R U2 F' R2 U' R' F'	

56.	**U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U F2	

57.	**R' F' R2 U R F' R2 U2 R U2	

58.	**R2 F2 U F2 U R' F U F2 U'	

59.	**U2 F U F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R'	

60.	**R F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F U' R	

61.	**F2 R' U' F2 U2 F U' F R' U	

62.	**F U R2 F' R2 F U F' U R'	

63.	**U' R2 F R U' R F' U2 R F2	

64.	**F R' F U F U' R' U2 F R	

65.	**U2 R2 U F' R F2 R2 U' R' U2	

66.	**U F' R2 F U R2 F U2 R U	

67.	**F' U2 R2 U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2	

68.	**F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F	

69.	**F' U2 F2 R U F' R' F' U2 R	

70.	**U R' U F2 U2 R' F2 R U' R2	

71.	**U R F R U' F U F' R' U'	

72.	**U R2 F U2 R U F' U F R2	

73.	**U R2 U2 F U2 R' F' R F' R'	

74.	**U' F U' R2 F U F2 U' R' U	

75.	**R' F R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U R	

76.	**F' R F2 U2 F R2 U R2 F R2	

77.	**R' F U R U F2 R U2 F' R	

78.	**F R2 F R' F2 R' U R F U'	

79.	**R F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 F2 U' R2	

80.	**R2 F U2 F2 R2 F R' F' R2 F2	

81.	**U R' F2 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R'	

82.	**F U' F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U'	

83.	**R2 U F U' F R' U F U F	

84.	**U2 F' U R' U2 F2 U R F2 U2	

85.	**R2 U F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R	

86.	**U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R U' F	

87.	**F' R2 F2 U' F' U' F' R' F R'	

88.	**U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U R' U2	

89.	**U' F' R F' R2 F R U2 F' R2	

90.	**R U R' U R F2 U F2 R U2	

91.	**F2 U2 F2 R F' U' F2 R F2 R	

92.	**F R F2 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F'	

93.	**R' U' F2 R' F' U R F' U' F2	

94.	**R2 F' R' U' F' U2 R U2 R2 F2	

95.	**R2 F R2 F U' F2 R F2 U F	

96.	**F2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U'	

97.	**U' R2 U R2 F' R' F U R' U	

98.	**F2 U2 R' F2 R' U R' U F2 R'	

99.	**R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U	

100. R2 F' U2 R U' R F R' U F2



3x3


Spoiler



1. *R F D2 R2 D L2 F R B R B R D' B' F D' U2 R' F D2 U' R' F U' L2	

2. *L2 R' F' U' R U F' R D' U' B' D U' L' D2 B' D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U F	

3. *L' B2 U' F L2 R' F2 U' L2 R' U2 B F2 L F L' U' R2 B L R2 U' R D2 U'	

4. *D2 F' D2 B' R D L R B' D' B F L2 R D2 F2 L2 U' R' F U2 L' D2 U' R'	

5. *D U' B2 U F L' U L2 F2 L' D' B D U B' D2 U' B2 D2 R U' B2 F R' B'	

6. *R' D U L R B2 D2 U L R' B D2 U' L2 R' U2 F' D' B D' U' R F R2 D'	

7. *L' D' R D2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R' B2 D' U R F' R D L2 R' B' L B' R F	

8. *R' B' D' U2 B L B2 F R2 D2 R' D2 U F' L' D' U' B D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L D'	

9. *D' R D2 L B' F U2 L U L2 U L B L B' L R D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U L	

10. *B2 D2 B L D2 B2 U' B' F2 D F' R' F2 D' L F R' B' F' R' U' B F' L2 U'	

11. *B D F U' B2 F2 R2 F U2 B' F' U F' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R F R2 F L2 D	

12. *B2 F' L R2 F2 L' F D R F' L2 R2 D' L' U L R' D F L2 R2 D U' L2 B	

13. *F2 U R D2 L2 F L D' R B2 L' R U2 B' F2 L B2 D' R2 D2 U' L F' L2 B'	

14. *U2 R2 D U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 D B' D' L R B R2 F2 L R' U B' L D2	

15. *F2 R' D2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 R' F2 L2 R F' L B F' R' D L D' L' F' U L2	

16. *F2 U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 R U L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R D U B2 L F' D R B' D	

17. *R D F L2 B U2 L B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D U2 F' D U2 L2 R' B' F' R	

18. *B2 F' R B2 L2 U' B U2 L2 D L D' U' B F D B' F' D F L' F' L' U' B'	

19. *U R' B' D' B' L2 U L B' F2 D L2 R U' B F L' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' R'	

20. *B' F' D' F' R2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' B2 D B' F2 L2 R' B' L D R' F R2	

21. *B' F' D B L F R B D L' R B' L2 R D' R B' D' B L D' L B2 L2 B2	

22. *B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 L' U2 L2 R D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B U' R2 D2	

23. *B L R D U R' B F D' L' B U2 L R B' F D2 U' L2 B2 U L' B2 D2 F'	

24. *D' R2 U R F' D U2 R2 D F' L D F U R' B F2 R B' F2 D2 U2 F L B2	

25. *F2 D U2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' L' F2 L F U F D' U' B' F' D F' R D L2 F U'	

26. *F U' R B L R B' R2 D' U' F' R D' B2 D B2 F U F' L2 R U B' R' U'	

27. *B' L B2 D U2 R2 U' R U L' R' B2 L2 R' D B2 F R' B D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U'	

28. *F' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F R2 F' D' R2 B D2 U2 F R D L' R F' R' B2 R2 B2 F'	

29. *B' L' R' U2 R U2 R' D2 F' D' R2 D2 B L U' F2 R' D' U2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U	

30. *R D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R B2 L2 B F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L D' U' L2 F2 D2 U' B'	

31. *L U L' D2 U L' D2 U L B' F' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D L' U L B L R D2 U'	

32. *U2 R' U' R' D' B2 R2 F' D' U2 B2 F' R' D' B' F2 D2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 R D	

33. *L' B F2 R2 U' B2 F D L' D' L' R F L U2 F U2 R' U B L U' L' R' F2	

34. *U' B2 F' L2 B D' L' F' R' U L F2 R B' F R B' D L R' U L' R' D U2	

35. *B2 L' F2 D' B U F' R D2 U2 F R' U F D U' L D2 B2 L R2 F' D R' U	

36. *L' B D R2 B' F R D U2 L R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B U' B F D2 U2 L B	

37. *U2 B' L U' R2 F R' D' L2 U2 L B2 L R B' L' R' B' R U L2 B D B' U	

38. *U2 L2 R' D F' L' F U2 L B' R2 U B D' U F2 L' R' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L	

39. *L2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U B F' D2 R2 B F' L' D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 U' R'	

40. *L R B' F' U' R2 F R' D F' U' L2 R B2 U L R' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B F R2	

41. *D2 B2 R' F2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' B' L D2 U B D' U B F' U L2 R' D R2 D2 B'	

42. *F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' L U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 U' R D U2 L'	

43. *U' R D2 F2 R D2 R B' L R' B U2 R2 F2 R' F' L' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' B F'	

44. *L' R2 D' F' U' F' U2 B' F' L2 D' L D' B2 F2 L2 B' L' F2 U R2 D' R2 F' L'	

45. *D' B2 D U2 B U2 F2 U' B D2 R B' U R D B' D' L B L2 B2 F L2 R2 F2	

46. *B F D F2 D2 B' U F' L F' R D U B' F2 D2 F' R' D U' F' U' B2 R2 B2	

47. *F R2 D2 B2 U L' D R2 F L2 R D R' B' F' D2 U' R2 D' L R2 B2 F2 L2 R'	

48. *B2 R2 F2 U L' D' B' F2 U L D2 L F2 D L D2 U R D2 L' F L2 D U R'	

49. *D' B2 F R2 D2 L' F' D' B2 F' D' R' U' R B2 D2 B F D' B' D U2 L2 B L2	

50. *L2 R D' F' U R B F2 D U F R F D' R F' R' U2 R' U' L R2 B2 R' B'	

51. *B U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B' U' F' L R' B2 F2 U B' L U B' U2 B' F' D2 L F2 D2	

52. *D2 B' D R2 B2 F' L' U2 F' U' L R2 U2 B2 R B L2 F R F2 U' L D2 U' B'	

53. *B2 F2 R' B F2 D' L' F R D' L R D R D2 L U B2 F2 D2 B' F U2 L D2	

54. *F R F' L R' D F' D U' B R2 D2 R B L D' F2 D F2 L F' D2 L' R U'	

55. *R2 F2 L' B' R F L' B F U' L' R' D' U L' R2 B D' R2 D' R B F2 L2 R	

56. *R U B' F2 R' F2 U R B2 R2 B F' D R F' D' R' B' R' D' F' L' U' L D	

57. *D' U' R' U2 F' R U2 B2 U' B' R B F R' U2 B2 F D U' B' U F2 U R' F	

58. *R' U' L2 R2 B' D' U2 L2 R' U2 B F D2 B' D2 B2 F' L R2 D U2 F L F R'	

59. *D2 B' U L' B F D F2 L' R B' F' D2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 D' B D' U2 R' D U2	

60. *L F D2 L' U B F D B' L B D U L' R2 D' R' U R D2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2	

61. *U2 L2 U2 F' L R B2 L R2 B F2 U' L R' D L2 U' F D' L2 R' F' D B F2	

62. *L' U L2 R U' L D' B2 F2 L B' D U' R' B D2 U L D' F2 L B2 F2 L U	

63. *U L2 R' D' B' L2 F U' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D U R' U2 F D' B R2	

64. *L2 D B2 F L2 D2 U2 F L' B2 D' F2 D U L2 F2 R' U' B' F' D' L F2 R' D2	

65. *D2 U' B U2 L' U2 B' F2 R' B F2 L' B F' U' R' D' L B R U' R2 F' L2 R'	

66. *D' U L2 F2 D' B' D2 L2 B F D2 U2 F' R' U B F2 R2 U B' R U' R' U' R2	

67. *F' D B' R2 U' B' R B' D2 F L U2 F R2 B' F' U2 R F L2 B2 U2 F D' B2	

68. *B D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R F2 D U2 L B2 L2 B F R B2 U L' B F' L' F2 U2 L'	

69. *U2 R' U B R2 U R2 D2 F2 L R D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 U F2 L2 R' F'	

70. *L R' B' D2 L2 D R2 U F L' D' U L2 D B F R B U2 R2 D' F D' U R2	

71. *B F' U2 R2 B F' L D2 U' F2 D' U' B U B2 U R' U' R2 B' D2 U' F' L' U	

72. *D L U' B L' R B2 F L' R B D B R B' F D' B D2 U B' F' L R' U2	

73. *B' F' U2 F' L R B' F L R B D2 R D' L' R B' D U' B L' U' L D2 U	

74. *B F' D2 F2 R F' U2 B' F2 U' L' B' D2 L' R' B' D2 F R' D' L2 B F' R D'	

75. *D U' F' L2 R D' U2 R B L D2 U2 B' F' D2 U R2 D U F' U' R2 D' U B2	

76. *D2 F L' D2 R' F L' F2 D U2 L' R B' U F2 L' R' D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 B F	

77. *L B2 F' R2 D U2 R2 F D' U2 B R2 D' L' D' L D' U2 L2 R B' U2 B R' U2	

78. *D U F' L' R2 F' D L' R B2 F R B U2 B R' F' D L2 F D L2 F2 L' R	

79. *D R' B2 U R2 B' F L F2 D' B2 R D2 L' D B' L2 D U F2 L R D2 B' F	

80. *U' L' F2 D B2 L B2 D U2 B U' R F2 U' B' F2 R' F2 R2 D' F L B U' F'	

81. *U' R D' B' F' R D2 L' R2 D' L R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' F D2 U2 R2 B' F'	

82. *F D2 B2 L' R D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L D' U2 L' R2 B' F R' D' B' F2 R' F' D2 B	

83. *U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' U' F' U' R D' L' F' U' R2 F L F2 R D2 F U2 B L R	

84. *D' U' L' R' B' F2 L R2 B L D U R F' L R' B2 D' U R U2 F U2 L F'	

85. *B U F D2 L' F' L U' B2 F U' F2 L F U R' D U F2 U2 F2 L2 R D' U	

86. *U L' D2 F2 L D2 L B' F2 L2 R' D' L B2 D2 U' F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2	

87. *L R D' R' B' U L D B U' B2 D2 U' F2 D U2 B U' R U' R' U R2 F2 D	

88. *D' B' F2 U2 F2 R D' U2 F U' B2 D B R2 F L U' L' D B D' U L' R F	

89. *U' L R B' U2 L' F D2 L2 R D B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' F' R D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R'	

90. *L2 D' B' F2 R D' F D2 R U B' U' L2 F' D2 F' U' B F' R' D U2 L' D F'	

91. *D2 L2 B' L B' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B F U R D B2 D' B' L2 D U F' R' D' B	

92. *U L' R2 B F2 D' F2 D F2 L R' D U2 L U' B' R' B2 R' U B D F R2 F2	

93. *F R2 B' F' L' F U2 B U F' D2 L R2 B U' B L2 D' L D2 L2 R' D2 L B'	

94. *L2 F2 U B2 D U' R D' U2 R B' U2 B' D2 F' D L' D2 U' L R2 U B2 L' B2	

95. *L2 U R' B R' D R' D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' L F R2 D2 L2 U' L F2	

96. *F R B2 R D2 L' F' U' F L B2 F' U2 F R D2 B L B' U2 F2 U B2 L2 R2	

97. *D2 B' F2 D' B U F' D' B2 D U' F R D' U R2 F R' F D' U' F' R B D2	

98. *B2 F D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 F D2 B U2 R' B F' L' R D B2 U F	

99. *B L D L2 F2 L' R2 F R' F' R B F U B U' R' B' D U R2 D B' F' L'

100. * **U2 F D2 L' R' B L R2 F D' L' R' D' U' L R D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' F L2



4x4


Spoiler



1.	**b2 u B' L d F' r2 F' r R d2 B2 f r2 d l D' u' L B2 f' U' b' u2 B2 r R2 F' u' b' d' b' F2 l2 r d' L d' U2 b	

2.	**l2 R b2 f' u' R2 F' R' D l' d2 b' d' l b2 d B2 L2 l' b2 u2 b' R B' b2 r d' u2 U' b2 l' D' l' R D2 U' L R' B d'	

3.	**B F' D d b' f2 U2 R' u' l d' U' l' b F' r2 b2 D B' U' L l' B2 r' F2 L' l2 b2 r d u' B' D L R F2 l2 d f d2	

4.	**d U2 L l' d r' F' l b' D2 F' u' R U b2 L2 d R2 B' b d2 U R2 b2 D2 B2 b R2 f U l r U2 L d' L' B R' D U	

5.	**l' u R' B' d' B2 b u2 F2 R2 u2 U2 B2 U R' B F' l2 r2 D d' R B f' l' R2 b2 d' F' d' b f' D' u l R' B2 D' u2 r'	

6.	**F2 U' b2 L F' d' U2 f' U2 B2 D U' F2 D U' b U' B2 L2 R D l f2 l F2 d U' b' l r' d2 B2 d F r D' r' R' d2 u'	

7.	**l2 b l' R2 U L l2 F L l' R2 U2 b' l B l2 r u' B' R' b L2 b' D2 u U' b' f2 d B F2 l2 D L f F2 D' d2 r2 F2	

8.	**u' b2 f2 D' d' L l B b' d2 l2 r' D' U B2 f u2 r' d' L2 u2 r' U' f' L r2 b2 f r2 R' f L d2 L2 l' R' b' l' B' L2	

9.	**f l U' l' r' R2 b F L2 u B' f U2 f u2 L' f' U' L r' d2 U' B' F u' R' F' D' f u' L' B' D' d L D2 U2 b2 D2 B'	

10.	**U' f2 R2 b' L' R B2 U2 f L2 l d2 R' d B' F' r d' B d B r' D2 u2 r2 R b f' L2 B2 d' b D B2 d b2 F2 U2 b F'	

11.	**b2 u' U2 B' L' B2 b' d2 L B f2 D2 b R2 B D b2 f D2 r D r b2 l2 d' U F U' B2 F L' b2 f2 d2 L2 U2 b2 U F2 u	

12.	**F l2 B' R f D' l' B' L f2 L b2 L2 f' L' b2 U2 r D' d2 B b2 f r B' L l2 D' u' B L2 d2 B l2 f' D r2 D2 d b'	

13.	**r B2 l U' B2 f D d2 L' d u2 l' U' r u' r2 D2 f' U' f2 D' U R' D2 U2 B F2 D2 l u U' B' f' l R' U' b2 u2 B D'	

14.	**b' f' D' d' L F' u f2 U' f2 D L R' b' l d r' D2 d U f' d b u R B2 r2 d2 U f' F L' l' b' l' r2 U L B r	

15.	**d u2 F2 D2 u2 B b2 D u2 f L B2 F R' f' F' u2 b l' d B2 r' R' U r2 R2 D2 B2 d F' D2 b2 L2 D b2 R2 d u' b2 u2	

16.	**r' d U B2 l2 B' R U R' B2 L' d2 u L2 B D2 F D' d' F' r2 B b2 d2 F' D2 f2 F D' d2 B f F2 U2 b R d l B' l	

17.	**L2 l2 f2 d u' L' f' u2 b F' l2 R' f U2 l D' B2 b' u2 U B2 f2 R2 B' F2 U' R2 d R' U L' B2 u R U' B2 D' r' B b2	

18.	**b L2 d2 u l2 r' u2 b' F L B b' F2 r D2 u2 F2 L2 r' F2 D2 u' f l B L2 B2 L' d u2 R u2 R f2 l' r' F' U' B' r2	

19.	**R2 d2 u' L' B' b2 f' l B2 R2 D' U B' b' R' U B' F' D2 u' r2 D d2 b2 D' F' D2 l f L2 R' D2 L' D2 u2 f' d2 B2 r' b	

20.	**D' U R B' R' f F' u' B D L' b' f' D' U' R u2 f l2 D' B2 D' F2 L r u' U l f2 l2 b' L' U' B2 L' f2 L2 B' L2 b2	

21.	**U2 l2 d2 B' r' b d B' L r2 D2 F l r d' U2 f' D' l2 d' L2 l' B u2 U b2 R2 B' u2 b2 D r' f' D2 u2 R' f F' d2 r2	

22.	**f2 D R f' F' u l2 f R' b2 l2 d2 L' r f2 F' u2 U' l2 f' r2 U' F' R' F2 r2 d' L d2 B u L2 b F2 d2 L' d L2 u' U'	

23.	**R' b L f2 u L' r2 D' d2 R' d l' R2 b L2 D u f2 F' d u f d L D U2 f R2 d B2 l2 R' d2 F' U' r' b f' R b2	

24.	**r' F2 d2 U R' D2 R' f' R U2 L D' b L2 l2 f2 d2 r2 R2 B2 b2 d u' f' l' R' f2 F' D2 f2 R f2 l2 R d' L2 D2 R' u2 R'	

25.	**B2 F' U2 F' R2 d' u' r' B D' l2 U2 f2 r2 R2 u2 f' D L2 U B' F L2 B' r R' B2 L l' d' B' b2 r D' u' b2 f2 D F2 D	

26.	**F R' u U r2 R2 B2 F R U2 L2 f D' L F' L B b2 F L' R' d' l2 D d' L' u2 r U' B u' U2 r2 R2 D' b2 f2 U2 B f	

27.	**d' u2 l' R2 U2 b2 u l' U r2 R b' u F' D d2 F' U l R D' d' r2 F' u2 r' R u2 U' L' f F' L2 b L' f2 d' b2 R' U'	

28.	**d' f' R2 D f2 R2 u r D' L2 l' b' L2 F2 D2 b D' U b' F' D l' r D2 U' L r f2 d U' r2 U2 B2 l2 b' L' r2 b2 r2 B	

29.	**D2 d L' B' b' D' u l' r D2 B2 u U f2 D' L2 d' R f2 l2 F L' R2 D2 B b' d' U2 f' U' b u2 l u2 U f d r R' f'	

30.	**D2 u' U l2 B' U' b' r' B2 u2 r2 u2 L2 D2 u2 b' R u2 l b' L B2 u2 l' R B' F2 D2 B2 D2 u2 f F' d2 B' r2 u' B2 D2 U'	

31.	**L2 R' b2 d r2 R2 D u2 F' U' b L' R2 D' u2 B2 l d2 F D' d2 B F d' r2 f' L2 l2 b2 R b' l2 U b L2 D' U' b u' R	

32.	**u U R2 d U L' r' b2 U f2 d2 r' B2 f2 D2 r2 D' r2 B b D2 F l u' f' r R' B' f U B' f D2 l r' D' r b f2 D2	

33.	**L F2 l2 R' F2 r u2 f2 L2 R u' L r2 B' d2 u' r' F2 L' l D' l' B2 u U' B2 D d2 f2 F' R2 b' R2 b' r2 R u b2 r2 R	

34.	**D u2 R U' l2 f' F2 U B' l2 f F2 l D2 U2 F' L2 r' u' b' d r' U' L2 U2 R' D' r2 d' u2 l' r2 R' B' b R2 b2 F d' R	

35.	**b2 F' l2 R B' L B2 l2 r2 F L' r' f' R' f' L R b2 D' L2 d2 L b2 D b2 D R d' B' L R2 B2 L2 l' f d' f' l b' f2	

36.	**l2 u2 L f' U L U2 L' l F' L b2 F' d b2 d' R' b2 F2 D u F l2 B f u2 f r' R' b l d2 u' L' D2 R' d' f' L2 R'	

37.	**l B' F2 L2 R2 u2 B2 b d L2 b2 D' L l2 f d' F u' b' d2 F' L d2 U2 F' r2 U' l' r B' U2 L2 D2 d' b f' u l d' u	

38.	**R F d' r2 u B U' B' l2 r2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 U' r B2 f' R2 B' L' u b U2 B' r u r2 b F d L2 R b' f2 D2 L' U2 r2	

39.	**d2 U2 f l' B2 r' b D' d' f F' R' d' u' r2 D2 d2 L' l D2 U' f2 d2 B' f R B' b' L2 R' d2 L2 l D U' L r' U2 l b2	

40.	**f R D b f2 d' U' l' B2 U r2 D L' R' D l2 B2 F U2 l r' D' L2 R D' R2 d2 L l2 D2 l u' b r' d2 U2 L U2 l r2	

41.	**d u R' f r b2 L r u' U B' u' B2 b2 L2 u' l2 r2 d2 u2 b2 U' F2 U' R2 u2 L R2 b2 F u2 U r R' F r2 U2 l R B2	

42.	**U2 b' r2 R2 U B F2 d' U' r' f F2 r b2 F2 r D d R2 u2 B2 d' R D l' D2 U2 B2 b d u2 l' b2 f' R F' d F L2 R'	

43.	**R2 b R' F2 u f2 R' d2 u' f2 F2 D' B' F' U' B' D2 L B2 b2 d r f F2 L' R' u' f2 F2 r F' r U b2 l2 r' F' U2 f' U'	

44.	**U' L F U F2 l' d2 b d2 L2 r' f u' L l' r2 F' D' R' d2 U b2 u' r' b2 R' f L' D U R u2 F2 r2 R2 F' r2 D u U2	

45.	**D U2 L2 d2 U2 f L b R B2 F R2 f2 L B D2 B d R' f' L R' f u' f L2 l' d b r' d2 R d' U l' R d' f l' U	

46.	**B2 F2 L R' f d B2 r2 u2 L B R' D2 U' f F' l2 r U f' d' r B2 F l2 F' D2 b2 L' D u' f2 F' d l r' D' b2 l2 R2	

47.	**R2 B2 b2 D F L r2 F2 l' U L2 R' u2 B' u2 F2 u' b u' U' R2 d2 U' L' B F' d l' B2 L R' U2 f2 F2 d2 r R2 d' b d'	

48.	**U2 f' D d' b2 f2 d U2 f L r2 f' l2 r2 B' L' d2 U2 R2 b d' F L2 F r' B2 U' f D2 b' F l2 f F2 r2 U2 L l' b r2	

49.	**R' u l2 U' f' d' u' B2 u U B d U' l2 b2 D2 R d' r' B2 l2 R2 U L u f D f D' u L b2 l b d2 R' B2 f' D2 b'	

50.	**r' B d B f r D d2 b F d2 l2 D' f' F D f2 F u2 l D2 l R2 F U2 f l f F L2 R' D u' l D2 L f' R2 u' U2



5x5


Spoiler



1. d B' D d2 L2 R2 f D F2 L2 f2 L' u' f u' f R' f' l' F2 D f l2 R d u' B' l' U f2 R2 f' F D' R f L2 r' F' R2 f2 F2 d' B l2 D' B2 l f2 d r D2 b l D' L r2 U' b2 f'	

2. U2 B f F' l2 u b r' b' F l B2 F' D r' R2 F2 L2 r d2 b' d' l D u2 L2 r' b2 r2 D' d L2 b r2 U' l r2 R2 d' b' l R F D' R2 D U' f2 F' L F2 R F' r b2 d2 b F' U r	

3. L' B2 D2 u L B' d B' b2 R d2 u' R d L R' F' d2 u f' l D2 d2 B' l' R2 D R b D2 U' B' D2 F d' b' F D2 L B' d U F2 u b' D2 d L2 D2 b' R u2 b u B2 R2 d' R2 d r2	

4. l2 u' R D' l' f u' f' l' d' B2 f' r F2 l' R' u2 B' D2 u2 U2 L2 l u U r b' L2 l2 f U2 R d L' u f2 F' r2 R' u' r' R2 f' d' U f D R2 f l2 B' b u' U b' F2 d2 r' R2 U'	

5. u2 U' F' u r R2 U f r F L' l2 f l2 r' u2 l r R' F2 u U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L r' f' d2 L' d2 L' U' l2 B2 f' L' d' u' r2 F r' F L2 B2 l R2 F' L2 u2 f U f' d' F2 r u B2	

6. F L2 D2 B F2 u' L' U' R' F D u' L2 B' f2 D' U2 f2 F' D2 L R' F2 D' r R2 D2 U2 b2 l R' F2 r' U2 l' u2 U2 L D2 U' f' r' F r d F' U2 L2 r2 f' L r' b2 L2 l2 R2 F' R B r'	

7. F2 l r2 B U2 F' u' R2 B' F' d2 B2 L F r2 u2 U' L2 l d' u F2 L R B L' u' B u2 f u2 r b2 L F2 d2 l' f2 L' B' f2 U2 R f D2 L B b' f2 u2 b2 D' R F2 D2 B U2 r u F'	

8. r2 D' B r2 B' f' r' F' R u' L r B' f r B' u R2 d B f' l2 b2 L' l r' d' u' l' b' u L' l' B d b2 d B2 b2 d' U2 F' L l2 b2 d2 u L l r' D2 r' U' F2 u B2 u U l F	

9. D U2 R' f2 D2 R D d' l r B f' l' F' u l u U2 F2 L' r' f d2 U f2 d' u' U2 b D U B u' l2 r2 B' D L D d' u' b r' R D2 F l2 r R f U' L2 d2 R2 f D l' B2 R' F	

10. d b' u' r' B R2 d B' l' b2 R U' f2 r d l' b' r d' L' U2 f' U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 b L r B2 F r B F' d' R' F d' F L B l2 d' B2 U' L' R' b u b r2 b2 u2 U2 B f2 F' u' l2	

11. D' L2 r U' B2 b' u' U2 r' F u2 U r2 f' l U2 F2 r D u2 U B b' f F' u' U L d F2 r' F u2 b R D' d u' f2 R b2 l B L' r' f' d' b' l B' r2 b' u' L2 D' B2 l' D l2 d'	

12. L F U B' l' B2 f U2 B' F' L' r R b' U r2 b R F2 u2 r U2 R' B2 U' l' B b2 L f D' L' B f2 l' r D2 u L f2 L2 l2 F u2 U2 B' L' F D U F2 L R' B L b' L2 b' F2 D'	

13. l u2 l F2 r2 b2 r2 u' r2 u' b2 l2 u2 B b f l' r2 b2 f F2 d r' B b L B' r' d u B2 l2 r' R U' b2 f' R2 B b' u' U' b r' B b L2 d F R D' d' R2 F R D R2 b' F2 d2	

14. B' f D2 f' l U' B2 f2 F U2 b l2 R' d f2 F' U b2 F2 d' U2 l r' u R' b' F' L b2 L2 U2 B L2 f2 D2 b' R f' L' B2 F L2 R' B2 d' r2 b' u' L l b R' b d2 u f r' B2 f' U'	

15. L' r B u f2 F2 d b2 F R' B2 r' D U' r F2 r' u' l u2 B r2 R' D2 d2 u b f l r' d2 b' F2 u U2 l2 B b' r b f' L b2 D' B f' U r D' d2 U B' f l' B r D' B' b2 f	

16. R' B R F2 L2 l' B2 U' L2 r F L U2 B L' l R2 D R b2 D B' b d U' l2 R d2 u l' f l U R b L' B R2 F' D F L f2 F2 D2 L R' D d' R d R' b2 f2 d' u2 U F' d' F2	

17. D' B' b' u2 U' B f L d' L r' B2 d' f2 d' U2 f2 r' f' U2 B b L2 l' r R2 D2 L' l2 R' u' L2 l d2 r B b f' F' L' d' U B' D' R B' F l R' f2 D' B b f' l R D u2 B2 F	

18. d L d' B' b' l2 D' B2 d l2 r2 b' d2 B2 u' b2 d r' B' d2 L2 l2 b f' r d2 r D' b2 f2 F' l2 R' B f U2 l2 b2 u2 b l d u' L' d r2 F U l' b2 D d r' D' B' b2 l F L2 d2	

19. B D' f L l' D2 b' r2 U b r' F' L2 d r2 D' d' f2 L l' F2 U' b' l2 U' f2 d2 u2 L U' B2 L' U' R d U2 F' U' b' D' F' L' F2 r B b' F' L' d2 l' r R2 b2 R u U2 B' D U' B2	

20. b' F2 U' L2 r' R D U' r' R U R' B2 b r B2 b2 u2 b2 F D l2 R' B2 b L2 D' b F R' B' D d r2 d' u2 b' U' B b2 f u' f2 F' L' D2 L2 l r2 R2 F2 R D2 B' d2 U2 F l' f D	

21. b u r u2 B2 R2 u' F L B' f' F' r D' d2 l2 B2 F2 D U2 F' l' b2 U R2 B l2 r2 R b U L' B2 b2 F L2 F D' d2 L' r2 D b' L B' b R' B' L R' B' U l' U2 b' U2 B R' F' l	

22. L' R d B f R2 B D f d' l F' l R b f' d2 U' b f F2 u' l d' b f2 U' B f u' B d' R' D d' R2 D2 d' r' D l2 d U L B b2 f r F2 R' D U' B2 l' b R' u' r R2 u'	

23. U l' r2 R2 b f u2 r' u U2 f U' F' u r R2 f' F2 l2 b2 U' F r' d l' f2 l2 F r2 R2 U2 L2 b u2 b2 d' F' L' l R D d B l' B' f' F' D2 d2 L2 U F' u2 b r2 U' R u' R F	

24. d u2 R f2 U' B2 D' d l' b2 R2 f' d U' r B' f' r B b' F2 u2 b' U l2 r2 D2 u' U B2 F2 U' b2 F' u f d2 f2 D L B2 L2 U' l2 r' R' B2 r D L2 l B2 d2 F L r' b2 d2 U B'	

25. f' L F2 L' l' r D d2 U' F u F r b' F' D2 R2 d' b l2 b2 L2 D' d b2 L2 r R2 U2 L B2 L' D U2 B2 r2 f' l' u' R' f' R B2 f r U l2 d r' d2 U' F2 D' d l2 R' D2 f2 l U2	

26. L l' r d2 u L f L2 f' R2 b F' L2 d u2 L R' U L l' R' f r b f L' D' L2 l' u L r B2 F' D2 d2 U L l R u2 l D2 f2 u2 r' R U2 l B2 f u L' l2 F' U F2 U2 b f'	

27. u' l' U2 L' R f' R2 D U' B u' b f' d2 r B f L2 d2 l2 r' D' d' U2 B' d2 L l2 D B' b2 f' D2 U F D2 r F r' D' L' r2 R2 B2 b d B' b2 F2 R B L' d2 B' f' d u' r2 u2 B'	

28. R2 f' U r D2 r' f u2 r R' B d2 u l2 B R' f U L D' B F' L' l2 F2 L2 U2 L' f2 D2 r' D2 l' D2 R' D' r b2 r2 R' U' L f u2 l' F2 R' B' b' D U2 r' B r F' d U f U' l	

29. d' r R' B2 U b2 U2 l' b' L' U F' R f' D' F d l2 r2 B L r R b f2 u' U B r' U2 B2 f l' r' b' f2 F2 r' U l2 D d' B2 u2 b' F2 D u b2 D2 d b' D U B2 f2 l2 r' b R2	

30. r B' D' d2 U b' F' L' B2 R d U l2 r' F' R' d' B' f R' F L' l' b' d2 b' D B' d2 u' U2 L2 u b' d r2 R' b L R b2 l u' U r2 u' f L' D2 u2 U B' D2 U' L' l2 R' d u' B	

31. F' L2 f2 u b l2 D b2 F r F l b D2 U2 f F U2 l2 r' D' f L r2 d2 u' F2 U2 r U' L' b f2 d' u' f d B2 b F U2 B2 d B2 b L r2 R' d2 u' U2 R2 D2 u' B U B2 r2 b' f	

32. u2 b' R D R' f' F2 u2 L R d' U l' D u' B' F2 d l2 U' b2 f r b2 l2 B b2 F' L2 d2 b2 f R' B2 L2 r R F R2 u' f2 r2 f L2 d' u2 B2 U b f2 l2 U2 r D2 B2 L' d' u U' b	

33. b D R D d2 r B' b u' B2 f2 D d2 B F r U2 r F2 u r' R B r2 R' D d' u f l' D F' d2 l f2 F' r b' D' B2 R2 U' f' l' b R' B d F' d U2 R' U' b' L' F d L b D'	

34. B' b2 L' D2 u2 F2 D d' u F' u' B b2 F D r D2 d' L' R2 D' f r' B L2 l2 D2 d' u' F r2 u2 U2 F r2 b2 R b' D2 u2 R f u f2 L d f' D B2 U F2 r d u' f' d l' r2 R' U2	

35. L2 F u' B2 f' d B D2 b2 f' U2 l2 r f d2 u' b' u' l' u' L U F2 u2 U2 F' L b' F2 l' f2 F R2 D2 u' b U' b' U2 R2 F d r2 R d2 R f F' D F2 r' u' L2 R f2 U2 b' f d L	

36. D U' R b' d u2 U2 l' r' R2 u r' R' F u L2 l R B2 f F' D d L D d' u l2 r' B U r' u2 F D r R b2 F2 D2 b2 r2 b' L2 d' f' d' B' r2 F2 D2 r B r F' D d2 B' b L2	

37. l2 r2 U r2 B2 d2 l F U L2 l' r2 D2 u' b f' F l' R f2 F2 R B b' F' L' l' R' d R2 f R f' U r2 R2 d R' B' L2 B D' u B' b F' L D d U' b2 D2 l' r' U b2 u f D2 U	

38. L' l' F l2 d U r R' f r2 B d' u2 l r' D d' U2 b2 d f2 F' u R2 B' F' l2 d L2 l' b' R b f' L R' f2 R B2 u f2 d u l' D' B2 b2 f2 R' B2 U F l' B2 f' F u2 U' f2 L'	

39. r2 R b2 F l' D' F' r' f2 F2 r R' B2 L U2 B' b2 f' F2 L U' r2 R' B' L B2 f D2 U B2 F d' b' d2 f l2 D r2 F' U B2 d U r d l2 r b' u L' R f' R2 u2 f d' U r' d' u2	

40. U' F2 D2 u U B u' f' F2 L' B f r' R' D' d r R2 U2 B2 R' U' R2 B d2 u F2 D2 l2 D2 r' R' u b2 F r' R B2 b2 F2 D' U' r2 B2 l u U2 l f d U L2 r2 R B2 f' D2 b L' U'	

41. F2 U' B d2 U f2 U b' f R u2 r f2 r' U2 B d l B' F' L' b f F2 L2 R2 u b F U f2 F R' U r2 R2 b D' B' f u2 R' B2 d' u' L R2 f l r D B u b l r' U2 R f' u'	

42. b2 U B F2 D' U r' B2 L' l' r2 R2 u2 r d L l D' r2 U2 L2 d f d2 l2 b' F' d' l2 r b f' d b' u l' d' U F' d' F' U' l r' f l R2 f R2 b2 F2 R B f' L2 D B2 d2 r' R'	

43. L' r f F' l2 R' U2 B2 f R' F2 u' b' f2 l2 U f' U L' r d2 l2 U' r' d U' r U2 b2 f D' d' u' r2 F2 d F r R b f F2 d B' b' L u2 f2 F' r F2 D B' b F2 L2 r2 U L d	

44. r D u b' l' u' U B b2 r f l2 R' d' r d' B d2 b F' L' r2 F' u b f d' b2 f2 l' r2 D r' B' f r2 D2 u l F' D' L r2 B' u2 l2 U' B2 D r2 f d' U L l r2 D2 d r F	

45. d2 l r B b' l' U' l' B' d u2 l' B' f2 l' d2 u U L2 R2 d2 r2 R U' L u' R D2 f2 F' u F D2 b2 L D2 U f' l D' B' l2 r' d' l2 u2 U2 F' L' B b F R' D2 d' l' u2 f L' b2	

46. r2 R' B' f2 D' F u2 r' B d U' R' u2 l' D' B2 f' l2 B2 l B' f F' D' d2 u U2 F2 L r2 d B2 b2 f2 d2 U' f2 F' D' d' B2 r' u' F2 d2 b r D' l U2 L f2 r' u' U2 f D u' L R2	

47. u' B' F R D U R' F2 R d' R' D' u B b F l d2 B D' B b2 F U F2 d U l u2 b' L2 l2 u' r2 f2 U' r2 u2 L' l u F2 L' d2 b2 D B2 b2 f F2 l2 d2 u' L2 B f2 u' r u' F	

48. B F2 D' B' L' r' u' L l' R2 u' b L B2 L l D2 U L u2 l' d' U F' D r2 R F' R' B2 r' R B2 r R F d L2 u' L' l' R b2 r' D' b F2 R D B2 b2 L2 r2 f2 u' f L2 l' D' L2	

49. U2 B F' l2 u2 l' r B R' D R2 B l2 u' b' u b2 f u L' f U2 B' F2 U l2 r' R U R' B f' F' u2 B D2 u' L d F2 L F R' D' l2 F D2 d2 U2 l' B2 F d2 L2 B F R2 B F U	

50. F' d' B f' F' r R2 d b' u2 l r' R' B r b F2 d2 L' l2 b2 r2 R2 d U' r' R f' F' u R' U2 b' F D' u2 r' b' L r2 d2 B2 f F' d' U2 f L l r F l B' L' f u' f U2 r b2



6x6


Spoiler



1. 3U2 2R2 3U' 2B2 L2 3B' 2U B' D 2R' 2B2 3B2 R D 3U R D2 3B' 2U2 L2 3R 3B' 3F 3U2 2L' 2F 2L 2U' 2F' L' B F 3U 3B2 L' B 3F 2F2 3L2 U 3F' 3U' L2 F 2U L2 2L2 3L' 2R' D' 2D 2F U2 2B' D' 2U2 3R2 R2 3F 3R 3U 3L' 2F 2R 3U2 F2 U 3F' 2F2 2U2 2L' 2B' 2U2 2L2 3R' 3U2 3R2 2R' 3F 2U	

2. 3F D2 3F' F' 2D 3B 3L 2R' 2U2 R' B' 3D2 B 3B2 3L 2D' 3D' L2 2D' 2F U 3F 3R' 3B 3U' 2L' 2D2 2L' R U' 3R2 D 2D 3U U2 2B' 3F2 2L' B2 2R2 U' R2 U' 3B2 2D L2 2U U2 3B' 2L' 2R' 2F' R' D L' 3U2 2B' 3U2 L2 2L' D 2L' 2F2 2L2 2U2 R' 3D F' U' 3L' R' 2F2 R D2 3D 2U' U R 2F' 2R2	

3. 2B 3D' L' 3L 2B' R' 3F2 3D 2R2 3D2 R' U' 2R D2 3U 2U' 2B2 R' 2B' 3B 2U' 3B2 D2 2R2 R2 2B' 2D 2L2 3U 2R2 3B2 3F2 3D' 2L' 3U' 2F' F' 3D2 2B 2L2 3U2 U 3B' 2L2 3R 2F 2U' B2 3L2 2F 3L2 2R' R 2U' 3R' U' 3F D 2D 2U2 L' 3L2 3U 2L 3U2 2U' B D F2 3L U2 2R2 2B2 3L 2D2 3D' 2L' F2 2R' D	

4. 2U' 2L 2D2 3R 2D' L 2D' 3F2 2D2 L' 3L' R F' D2 2D' 3U2 2L' D' 2F L' 3L 3R2 2R' 3B2 2U 3F' F 3D 3U' U' B2 U' 2F2 F 2U2 U L' 3U F' L' 2R' R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 3R' 3F 3R2 F2 2D2 2R B2 3L 3R' 2R 2B' 3B 3F2 D2 L2 2L' 2U2 3R' 3D 2U' U' 2B2 3B' 2L' 3R' 2D F' 3L' 2F2 U2 2R 3B 2F D' 3R'	

5. 3U U2 L D2 U2 F 2U2 2L' 3U2 2R 2D 2B' 2R 3D2 2B' R2 D' 2D' 3R2 R 2F' 3D' F L U' 3B' L2 3L2 3B' L2 3R' 3U U B U2 L' F' 3U2 3R2 3B2 2R 3B' 2L2 3U2 3B' 2U U2 3R 2D U' 3L B 2B2 L 3R D2 3R2 3B F L' R F' R 3B' L B 2F 2U L 3L2 B F' 3D' 3F' 2F' 3L' 3D' 3U 2U2 3F	

6. 2L' B 2B' F U 3F' 2L 3D 3L 2R' R' 2B2 3D 2F2 3D2 B 2R 2D2 2L2 2D' L 3D' F 2L2 3R 2B 3B' F 3U 3B2 2F L2 3R' F 2L2 2U2 3R2 3D2 3B' U2 F2 D2 U 2F U' B' 3F2 F' 2R2 2B' 3B 2F' D 3U' 2U2 2B' U' B' 3L2 2R' D U2 2F' R 2D 2U' B 3B 3F2 2D2 B 3D2 3U' 2B' F 3D' 3U2 3B' 3D L	

7. 2L' B2 3B' F2 2L 2R' 3D2 2B' 2F R D' 2D' U B' 3B2 3D 2B F2 D2 3D 3U' F2 R 2D' 2F2 L' 3F' 2F' D 3D2 3U 2F 3D2 2U R' D' 2B 3B2 3D' 2F' 3L 3R2 2R2 2B2 2D' 3B2 3F' F 2D' 2R D' 2D2 3L B2 3B2 3L2 2B U' B 3F' 2U 3F2 F2 R' D 3D' U2 2L 2B F2 3R 3F' 3U 3B2 L' D B F' 2L2 2U	

8. B 3B2 2F F 3L' R D 3U 2R2 2B2 U R 2B U' 3L2 R2 2D2 L 2B 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F F2 2R2 3B F2 2D2 2F' 2D' U 3F L2 3B 2R2 2B' 3R' D 3U2 2L D 3F2 2F' U 2F' F 3R 2B2 3B F2 2D 2U' 2L' 3R' 2F2 2R 3B2 2L' 3F2 2U' 3R' D2 3D' B2 3R2 3B R' 3U 2L' 2D 2L 2F' U' B2 3F 3L' 2B 2U' 3F' 2R'	

9. 3U2 3L2 2B2 3B2 D 3B' 2F F' 2U' 2R2 U 2F2 2R B2 2D' 3U' L 3B' D' 2B' 3B 3F2 2L U2 L 2L2 B' 3U 2B2 L' 3R2 R2 2F2 2D2 2R 3U B' 3D L2 3D2 3U' 3R' B 3D 2L 3B2 2F' R 3B2 3F' 2D' 3U2 2F F2 D 2R2 3F2 2F U2 3B' 3F2 D 2U 3F2 3R 2B' U' L 3L' 3R' 3D' 2F' L U2 3L 3R' 2D' 3D2 3R 2R	

10. 3L2 3B 3D' 2L2 2R' R2 2U2 R' F' L' 3L2 2U2 U 2B' 2D 3F2 2U 2R2 R2 2D' 3U' L 2U' 3B 3R B 2D2 U2 2B' 2F' L' R 2D' B' 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F2 2R R2 F2 2D 3L 2B' 2F2 3L 3B' 3R2 2R2 R 3B' 2R2 R2 3B' 3R U 2L 2D2 2B 3F2 F 2U2 3B 3D2 3U' 3R B2 2U' 3F2 3D2 3U2 F' 3R 2B2 3F' 2D2 3F2 2F 2U' 3R	

11. U' 3F2 2F' F2 L2 3D 3B2 3D' R' 3U 2F 2D' U 3B2 D 2U2 2L' 3L 2R 3B 2F2 2L2 3U' L 3D 2U2 3R 2B2 R2 2F' 2U' U2 3L' 2R 3F2 2D 3L 2R B 3F2 2U 3L2 2B' 2R' 3U' 3L 3B' D' L' D 3F D2 2D' 3D' 3R 2R' 2U' B2 3L 3R R' 2F' R D 2B 3L2 R' 3B' 3D2 L 2B' F' 2U 2B2 2F' 3U 3B 2F F' 3L	

12. 3B' 2L B 3D' U2 R F2 3R2 3D2 R2 3U 2U2 2B' 2U2 L' B2 2L2 B' 3F2 F' 2L 2B2 3U2 3F' L' 2L2 2R' B2 U' L2 3R' D2 R 3F 2R' 2U2 L2 3F 3D2 3R' 3U 3F' F' 3D2 2U2 3L' U2 3L2 2F' 2D2 2U' U2 L' 2B2 2R2 U' 3B L2 2F F 3R2 2F 2L2 3R U 2R2 B' 3D U2 R D2 2F' 3R2 2D2 2F F2 R' 2F' 3D2 3L	

13. 2F 3L2 2R 3B' 2R F' 2R F2 L 3R2 U B L 2B2 F 3R' F2 2U 2B R' 2F2 L2 2U2 U 2B' 2L' 3U2 2F' 2U' L 2R2 2B 3B2 2F2 3L' B' 2L2 2B' 3R2 R' 2B' 3D2 B2 2F2 3D2 3L' 3U B' 3F' 2F2 D2 2B' D' 2D 2U2 U2 2B2 U2 F' 3U2 2L 2F 3D 3L2 3R B2 3R 2F2 2U' 2R R' 3D' 2U' 3B 2D 3F' F 3R2 D2 2L	

14. B' 3F2 F2 3L' 2D' L' 2D L2 3U2 F2 3L B2 3R B2 3R' 3U' 3F2 2L 3R' B 3L 3R' R B 2D' 2L 3R' R' D' 3D 3L2 B2 2B' L 2L2 F' L' 2R 3B2 3D' 3L2 R F 2L' U2 2L2 D L D' R 3F 3L' 2D 2L D' 2R' 2F' 3U2 L' D2 B' 2B' 3F 2D2 B2 3B' U' B' F 3D' 2B 2F2 2R' 2F D2 2D 2B2 3D2 2F 2R	

15. F2 3R2 2F 2D2 3F2 U' 3B 3R B2 3B' 2F L 3R2 U' 3L' U2 R' 3D' 3F 2F2 3D2 2U 3F2 D' L2 2B2 F2 2L2 3D' L R 2B2 2L' 2U' 3R2 2B' F 2R 3F2 3D2 2F2 F 3R' 2R' 3B F 3L2 R2 3D2 U' 3R' F' R' 3U' 2L' 3B 2L R' F 2R 3F' 2U2 3L' 3B2 3L2 D' 3F D2 3L' 2U 2L R 2F' L2 2R 3F' D2 2D2 L' B'	

16. B' 3F 2D' 2B 2F' 2L' 2D2 2U' 3B F2 R B' 2L 3U 3B' 3F L2 3R U' L U' R2 3D 2U' U 2R2 3U' B' D2 U 2B' U2 2B R 3U2 2B' L2 3L' 3R' 3U' 2U' U2 3B 2L' 3F' 2R' 3F' 2F2 F' D2 L 3R2 R 2F 3L2 B2 2B' F' 3U2 F L2 R2 D2 3L2 3D2 3F2 2F2 D2 2B2 3B F2 3L2 R2 3D' 3U2 2R2 2B2 3R2 2B' 3B2	

17. 3F 2R' 2B2 2F' 3U' 2B 2L 2R' U 3L 2B' 3D2 2U 2B 2U' 2B' 3L2 2R F2 L2 3R U2 3F2 2D 3F' 3L 3F2 U 2B 2R2 F2 2D 3F' 2L' 2D 3R' 2D U 2B 3L D2 3L2 2R 2U2 3R B2 2L 3D2 3B' 2U L2 3U' 3L 2R' R D' 2L' R 2F' L2 3U 3F' 3L2 3R' 2F 3D2 L2 2R 2D2 3F L 3L' 3U2 3F D 2R 3U' 3L2 2D' 3F	

18. B 3F2 2D' R' D' U 2L' 2R2 B' F' 2D2 2F2 2D' U 3F2 3R2 3D' U2 3B' L 3L2 U' 2R2 2D' F' 3U 3B2 2L2 B 2D' L 2L' 2R R2 D 3L B2 3B2 3F' U' 3L 2R2 2B' L 2R R2 2D' U L' 2R' B L 2D 2B2 2F2 R F 3L' 2R B2 2B 3B2 3D 3F 3D 3U 3L 2F2 R' 2B2 F 2U' L 3D' 3F2 U2 2L' 3L2 3B2 2L2	

19. 2U L 3B' 3F 2F 2D 3B 3D 3R' 2B' 3F' F 3U U 3L' 3R' F' U 3B 3U R 2B' 2F2 L' 2F2 U' B 2D' 3F2 3R 2R2 B2 2U 2B' 3L 2U 2R' B' D F L2 3U' 3R2 2R2 3U2 3L2 2R' B' 2D2 R 2D2 3D' 3U2 2B2 L 2L2 2R 2U 3F D2 2F' 2U 3L 3D2 B 2F2 2D 2U' 3B 3D U2 F D2 3L2 B 2D 2L F2 D2 2D2	

20. B' 3F' 3D 3L2 2D' B2 F R2 D 2D' 2U' 2L' 2R' F' U' 3L2 2R U2 2F' 2L 3R2 R2 B' D 3L' U R2 2B' 3B2 3F 3D 2F' D2 F' 3R2 3B 2L2 B' D 2L2 R 3U' B 3F' 2U' L' 2D 3B' 3F2 F2 R 2D' F2 D 3D2 2B' 2D2 3D' 2R2 F 2D' 3B2 3L' 3B' L' D2 R2 2U' U' 2B 2D U' 3L 2R F2 2R' 2F2 D' 3F' 2F2	

21. L2 F' 2L2 2U' 3B' 2L' 2U2 2B 3F R2 3D F2 2R' D' 2D' 3D' 2R' B 3B2 3F2 2R' 3D' 3U2 U2 B' 2D' 2U2 3R2 2F' L' R 3F2 2F 2U' L' 2B2 F D' U L2 2B2 3B' R2 3F' 2D2 2U 2L 3L' 3R 2R2 R2 2D 2L2 U 2B R2 F L 2L2 3R2 2R R 3U2 U 2R' 3F 2L' B2 2B2 3D2 2B2 F 2R 3F2 3D2 F' 2U2 2L2 2R' R	

22. B2 U' L' U F' D2 L' R' 2B 3B' 2R2 3F 3L 2R' U 3F L2 R B' L D' 2U B 2F' D 3F2 3L' 2D 3U' 2U' 2L 2F' 3L R2 F' 2U2 3B2 3R2 U' F' 3L2 2R 2F2 F L2 U2 3R' 2U2 U2 R2 3B2 L U' 3L 3B2 3U2 3L 2R' B 3L 3D2 3U 3R' 2D 2F' 2L' D' 2L R2 2B' 3U' 2U' 2L' R2 D2 2L D 2U 3F2 2R	

23. 3D2 3R 3U2 L 2U' 3B' 3R2 2D2 U2 L2 2L2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U 3F' 3L 2R2 2D2 3D 3R2 2R 2B' D F 3R' 2B2 2F2 F2 3D 2L' 3R D 3L' B' 3B2 F 3D2 2F2 3R B' D 3D L 3F' 2L 3L' 3D' B2 F2 2L2 3U' U' 3L' 3U F2 D' U2 L2 2D' 2U U2 B' 2B2 3F 2F2 2U' B' 3R2 B' 3F L' 3R2 2U' U 3L' D2 3D L2 2L	

24. 3B R 2U2 2L R D' 2U' U' 2R2 R2 2D U2 L2 D 2U U2 3R2 3U' B' D2 2U' 2B' 3B' U2 R2 3U2 3R2 2R' 3D' F2 2L2 D' 3D 2R' 3F' F 3D' 3F2 3D B2 3F F' 2D' 2U' F2 2U2 3F2 2U 2R2 B2 2R U2 3B2 2L2 2R2 R' 2D 2L 3F' L 2D2 3U' 2B 3F U 3B' 2F' F2 3R2 2R2 D U' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3D2 L' 2R 3B2 2F'	

25. 2D' 2R' D' 2U 3R2 2D' 2F' 2D2 R D F 2L' B' 3B' 3F' 3L2 R2 B 2B 2U' 2F' U L F' 3R 2R2 B F 3D 3L 3B2 2U' R2 2D' 2B L' 3R2 2R D' 2B' 3R2 R' D' 2U' 2L2 3D L' 3R' R D 2U' F' 2U2 2L' R 3B' 2F 2D' 3B 2F' 3R' R 2D' 3D2 3F2 F' 3D2 3U2 2U' 2B F 2L2 2R2 2U' U2 B R2 2D 2L 3D'



7x7


Spoiler



1. 3L2 D2 3B 2F' 3L 3B2 U2 B 3B F' D' 3L' 3B' U2 3L2 2U 3F U2 3B' 3R D2 3U 2F 2R D2 3R 3D L' 3L 2R2 B2 2B 3F' 2F' F' U2 2L2 B' 3B 3F' 2F' F' 3U' 3F 2D2 3B2 D' 3D U2 F 3D2 3L 3R 3U' 3F2 3L 2D' 2U2 U 3R2 B2 3L' 2U' 2R' 3F 2D2 2B 3F' 2F' 2L' D' 3U2 2R' D' 3B' 3U2 2L2 2B R' 2F2 L2 2U 2F 3D 3L2 3U 3L2 3D' U 2B2 3F' F D' 3U2 2U 3L' 3U' B D2 L2	

2. U 3R2 2B2 2R 2D 3L 2B 3D2 U 2F' 2R2 D 3R U2 2F 2R2 2D U 2B 3F2 2F D 3U2 U R2 D2 U2 3L' F 3D' B' 3B' 2L' 2U' 2L2 U F2 2L' 2U 3R' 3D' 2L' D 3B F2 L 2L 3R' B L 2L2 3R U' B' L2 2L' 3L2 2R 2F U 3R 2R2 2B' 3D 2B R' 2D2 L2 D 3L' 3U2 3L2 R2 2B' 3U R' 3U2 L2 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D' 2U' 3L' 3B2 F' 2D' B2 3U2 U' 3L 3R2 2R' D' 2B2 2U' B2 2F2 3D2 2U2	

3. 2L B 2U2 2B2 2U 2F' 2L2 2R D 2U' B D' 3U 2U' U' 3B 3D' 3B U2 R' F2 3D2 3R 2F 2L' 2R' 2F' D' B2 3F 3U2 L 3L2 3F 3L2 3D 2L R' D 3D' 3F2 D2 3D 2L' R2 3B 3R2 2F' 3D' 3L2 U2 2R2 2U F2 2U' 2L2 3L' B R2 3F' 2F 2L B' 3B' 3F 3L2 D2 3F F2 D 2U2 3F2 L D2 2F L2 2L' R B 3L' D R2 2F2 3R2 D 3R R 2B2 R' B L' 3U' 2B2 3B2 D2 2L2 2D' 3R' D2 U'	

4. 3B' 3D2 3U L D' U' R' D' 2B' 3F' 2F 3L2 D 2F' 3D' 2U2 U' F2 3U' 2L2 D' 3F' 2U R' B' 3R 2B2 3F2 F' 2D 2R2 2F2 2L' 2R' D' 3B D 2B' 3R R2 3B 3R' F' 2R2 2F' D 3U2 3R2 3D B' 3B' F2 R' 2B 2L' U2 2F D' 3D 3U' 2U2 3R' 3B U 3R2 D' 3U' F' 2U' 2F' 2U 3F F2 2D 3D 2L R F 3L2 2R2 3B' 2L B2 3B' 2L 2R 2D' R' 2B2 3B L' U 2F2 2D B2 2B2 2U L2 B 2B2	

5. 2B 2D2 3D' 2B' R D 3L' 2R 3D 3L D2 3D2 B' 2B 2F' D 3F' 2F2 2L F 2D' 3U2 3B' 2F' 3D2 F 3R 2D' F 3D' F' U 2R B' L 3R' R' 2B' 2U' 2F' F U' 2L2 3B2 2F R' 3U 3F' 2D2 R' B' L 2D2 3D2 U' 3L2 U 3L2 2F L2 3L' R 2U2 L2 2B' 2D2 U B2 R2 2B' 2D2 3D 3U' F' 3D' 3U' 3F2 3U 2F2 2U R 2F2 3L2 D2 2L' 2B 2F 2L' D' 3B' F D2 U' 3L 3U2 2U2 2L 2U2 R2 2U	

6. 2L B2 3L 2B2 3D 3L2 2R2 D2 2D 2B2 3F R2 D 3D2 R 3F D2 2D' F' 3U L 2L2 D2 3D' 3U2 3B F 2D' 3L 3R 3F2 F D' 3D' 2U 3B2 2U 3B' 3L2 3F' L' 2L' 3F' F 2D2 2U2 U' B 3B 2L B R' F2 U' 2L' 3F' 3L2 R2 U2 3L D2 3U U F2 2L2 2U2 2R2 B 3D2 3L 2D2 2U' B 2B2 L' 3B2 2U U' F R B2 3U 2L D' 3B 3R 2B2 F' L 3R2 D' R2 3U2 2U F2 L' D' 3U' 2R2 3U'	

7. 2B' 2L 2R 3F 2R2 3U' 2R2 2D 2R 3F' 3L2 D2 B2 2L' 3F2 2L2 2F' 3L' D B' D' 2L2 R' U2 3B F 2D 3D B 2B2 2L 2R 3D 2U 3R' 2R 2D2 3D 3F' 2F F' D 3U2 U' 3B2 2F' 3R2 D' 2L2 F 3U R' 2D2 U2 2B 3B' R B' L R2 3F L2 3R R2 U L' D B2 3B' D' B 2B' 2L2 2R2 2F D' U2 3R2 3B2 L2 2L2 B D' 2U' 3R2 R' U' B 3B2 2F2 F 3D2 3F' 2D2 U' R' 3F' 2F2 2U2 3B'	

8. L2 3L2 3R' 2R B' 2B2 2F 3U 3R 2R B2 D2 3U B' 3B2 3D' 3L 2F2 2L 3U 2U' 2F 3L2 2D 2B2 2D' F2 L' 3R' 2R' 3F2 2D2 U2 2L' F L' 3D 2U2 2B2 2D L' 2D2 B' 2D B 2B2 3U' 3L2 3R 3D' U B 2B 2D' 2U B 3R' R2 3U' 2L 3R2 R' D 3B2 D' 2D 3D2 U2 B' 2B2 3D' U 2F' 2L' 3L2 2F 3R B2 2B' 3B2 D2 2D' 2L 3L' 2R' B2 3U' R' U' 3R' 3U' 2L2 D2 B2 U' 3L' 2R2 2F2 3D' 3U	

9. 2B 3B' D2 B' L 3L2 2R R2 B' 2L 3R' 2R' R' 3F 2D' R2 2F2 U' 3F2 D' 3U' 2L' 3L' U' 3L' R F2 3L2 2R2 2D U' 3B' 3U F' U' 2L' 3F' F 3D2 3F L2 3L' 3R' 2D 2U' 3L2 R2 3F' 2L2 3L' 3B2 F2 3D2 U2 3L2 3D2 3L2 2F2 F R 2U 2B 2D 3D' F' 2R 3F 2L2 3R' 2F' D L' 3R2 2R2 R2 2F2 D2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2F 3D 3R2 R' F' D 3D' 2L 3L' B' 3B 2F 2L' 2R' 3B' F2 3R2 F 2L' 3L2	

10. R' 2D2 3D' U R' B 3F 2D' 2F2 2L2 2F' 2L 3L2 3F2 2F F 2L' U B 2F2 3R' 2U B2 2B2 2R2 B 3D U F2 2D' L 2D 2B 3F 3R2 2B 3F' D2 2D' 3B' R 2U F 2L2 3B' 3L2 2D' 3U' 3L' 3R B' L' B 2L F2 3U' F' 2U' B F2 2U' 3F 2L2 B' 2B2 3B' L2 2R R D2 2L 3R 2R 3U2 F2 2L2 3D 3F 2D2 L2 3L 2B2 L 3R U 2F' L D 2D' 2R2 2B 3R' 2B2 3R 2R2 3U 3B' 2F2 F 2U'	

11. 2D' 2U R' 3U2 U 3L' D2 2R' 2B 3U' 2L' 3L2 D B2 2F 3L R 3U2 3F' F2 L2 2R2 3F' 2F' 2U2 2L2 2B 3F2 F' U 3F' D2 2U2 B 3B2 F' 2R 2D2 3L 2R 3B2 2L' 3F L 2L 3R' 2D 2L' 3L 2D' 3D2 U2 3R' D2 3U2 B' L2 3L 2R 2U 2B 3B 2F 2U' U2 B F D2 3B2 2R2 3D L' D 2D' 3D' 2L U' 3L 2D 3U' R2 2B2 3F 2U B' 3D 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F 2F' U' L' 3L 3F F' R B 3F 2F2	

12. 2L' D L' 2U R' B2 2F 3D 3U' 2U 3B' 2U2 2F' 3D' U' R2 B2 3R 3B2 2R2 2U 3B2 D2 3D' 3U' L' F 2U2 R 3F' U2 L R' 2U2 3F2 2R' 2B F 3D L' 2D' 3D 3U2 2L2 2B 2D' 3D' 3B 2D' 2U' B F' 2L2 3D2 2L' U 2F 2U2 3B' D B 2B2 3U' L2 2R' 3F' F2 2L' 2B' 2R 2D 3U' R' 3B' 2F' 3L 2F' 3L2 D' R 2F' 2L2 3L2 U L 2R2 B2 2D' R2 3D' L 2L' R' 3B2 3U 3B 2U 3L2 2R U'	

13. L2 F 3D 3L' 2F' 3R2 3B2 U 3B 3L R2 B2 2F2 L 2F' 3U' 3R 2D2 3L' 3B 3D 3U' L2 2F U B 2B' D 3D2 2U2 2L 3U' 2U' 2L2 R2 3U' R B' 3U2 B' 2D 2U 3R' F' L' 3F 3L B D U2 B L 3R2 F D' 3U U2 2B2 L 2R' 2D' 2B2 3L 3U' L 2L2 2R F2 D' 2D2 3L2 2F' 3L 3U 2F2 2D' 3D2 2L' 3F2 2F2 2R B2 2L 3L B F2 R' 3B2 3F2 D 3R B2 3U' 2U2 2B2 3B 2F' 2U2 2F2 3D2	

14. 3F R' 3D' 3U2 U R2 2B' D 2D2 3D' 3R' D2 3D2 3L' 2R2 2D' 2U 3B R B 3B 3F' 2F2 2U2 3F2 3R' 3U2 2R2 3U' U B' 2B' 3B 3D' B' 3B2 3F2 2F L2 3L2 3R2 2R' B 3R' 3D F 3D 2U' U B2 2R2 R2 D2 3B 2F2 3D2 2U2 2B2 F2 2R2 3D' U 2B2 D2 2D2 L2 R D2 2D F2 2D2 2B' 2D' 2U U2 3F 2R2 3D' 2F' R' 3D2 L 3R2 2D B 3D2 2B2 2U' 2B2 D 3L B2 3U 3B2 D2 3F' 2U2 3F F R'	

15. 3L2 F2 2R' 3U' 3F' L 3U2 U2 R 2D2 2B 3U2 2B 3R' R F' 3U 3F 2R' U' 2B 3B' 3F' 2F' U2 2F 2U 2L2 2U' 3L' 2U 3B 2F' F' D' 3R' D2 2U' 2F F' 2L D' 3L2 R2 B2 U2 2L D' 3U U F' U2 2R B2 3F2 L' 2D 3R 2R' 2U 2B' 2L 2U2 2R2 R 3B 2R 2F2 3D2 U' 2L' F 3R2 2B' 2D' 2F' 3D' 2B 3U 2L2 2R' 2D B2 L2 R2 F2 3R2 2D 3L 2B 3B 2F2 F2 3R' F' 3L2 D 2D2 2R R2	

16. 3B2 L 2L2 3B2 3R D2 3R 2R2 3B2 U2 3L 2U2 3R2 3B2 2L2 F2 D' U2 L' 2L' 3L' 3D' 3B 3L2 B2 2L2 3L 3U 3L' 3F' 3U' 2B2 D' 2D 2L2 3F2 2R2 2D' 2F2 2U2 U' 3R R 3D2 3F' 3L' 3R R' 3D2 L2 F' 3R' 2R 3U' L2 3D 2U2 U 3F2 3U' 2L2 D2 3D2 2B' 2D' 3U2 U2 3L2 2F 3L R 3U2 3F' L2 F2 2R' U R2 3F' 2F' 3R2 3F' 2L B' 2U L2 2B' F2 3R2 B 2L2 3U 2B' 3F2 F 3U' 3B L R2 3F	

17. 3F2 F' 3R2 2D' B L2 3U2 L 3L' 2B 2U2 U 2L 3L 3B 3L' 3U' 3F F 2R' 3F 3R2 2U 3R' 2R 3F U 3B U 3F 3D 2B2 3F' 2F' D2 U' 3B2 3L 3U F' 2R' B D 3U F 3L R' 3B' 3F 3U 3B2 F' 3U 2B' 2F D 3L2 R2 3U 3R 2R B' R B2 3F' 2F F' U' R2 3D2 R' 3U2 R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2D 2U' L 2U 2L B' R' B 3L' 2R2 2B2 3B D' 3F2 D' 3R 3D2 R' B2 3F L' D 2U'	

18. L2 2L R2 2U' 3F' D2 2D2 2U 3B L' 2L 3L' 2R' R' 3F 3U' U2 B 3R' 3U 3L 2B 2F 3U' 2L' 2U2 3F2 F' 3U2 2U L2 2F F' 3D' 3L2 3R R2 3B 2F2 3D2 2U2 2R2 2U2 L' F D 2D' 3R 2D' 2R' 3B2 U2 2F2 L2 R B 3R B' L' R' 2B' 2R' B 3U F 2R' F2 D2 3R2 2R 3B 3F 2L 3D 3L2 R 3U' 2U' 3B' 2D 2F' 2L' B L2 3D' 2B' 2D 3L2 2D2 2U' B' 2U' F' D2 3B' 2L2 2F 2U2 3B 2D	

19. 2D' 3D' U2 3R2 U' L 2B' D' L2 3U2 2L' F 2U 3L2 3R U 3R 2R 3F2 F' 2U L2 2B' 2L 3R' 2R' R2 2D 3U2 2U2 2L 2R2 3D2 U 3L 2D' U2 2L 3L 3R' 2R' 3D 3F 2D B 2D 2F2 U R D2 2L' B' U 3B' F 3U R' B 3F 3D R' 2F' D L' 2D 3L R' 2D' 3D' U' 3B' 3R2 2B2 3L2 2D' 3U 2R2 3B' 2D2 R 2U' L2 2U F2 2U' 3R2 R U R 2D B' L2 3L' 2R2 B' U2 2F' 3D' B2 3F	

20. B2 2D' B 3B2 2U' L2 R U2 2B 3B 2D 2L B' 2B' 3L2 2R' 2B R' F L 2L' 2U2 3L' 2R' D L 2L2 3R' R B2 R' 3F' D' U 2L2 3L F L U' 2F 3L 2D' 2B' F' 2L2 2B' 3B2 2F' 2D' F' 3R D' 2D2 2F' D' 3U' 2R D' 2U2 B2 L2 2L' U2 3B' L' 2U' B' R 2U 2B' 3B' L2 2L' 3R' R' 2F2 2L2 2F 2L2 D2 2R2 F 3L' R2 2B' 3B2 2U2 R' B2 3F2 2F' D2 L D2 2U' 3L 2F 2L 3R2 2B'	

21. 2L2 D2 2R D' 2U' R2 2D' B L 2L2 3D 3R R' 2B 3U 2U2 2R B2 R' 2D 2L2 2R 2D 2F' F' 3L' 3B F 3D' U2 2F' 2L2 2R' F' U2 3F' 3D F2 R2 F2 3R 3B2 D B' 3B' 2F F2 2L' 2R' B 3L' 3R' 2D2 3F R B' 3B' 2L B' 2L2 3D' 3B2 2D2 3R R2 D' R B L' 3B 3L R2 B' 2L2 R' B2 3L2 U L2 R' F 3L' 3F2 L 3L' R' 2D2 3D2 2L' 2R2 3D 3U' 3L D' 2L' 3D2 F D 2D 2L'	

22. 3D2 2U' U' R2 F2 3L' 2B2 2L' 3R' D' L U' B2 2B 3D 3R2 3D' L 3B2 F2 D' 2U2 F2 L2 2B' 2F' L 2D2 2L' 2D2 B 3B2 F2 U 2B2 3B D 3F' L2 2R' 3U2 U 2R2 D2 3D2 F U2 F' L' 2B2 3F2 R2 2F 3D' L' 2R 3U 3F' D' 3L2 R' 3B 2D' 3R R' 3B2 2L2 2D' 3U2 F 2L' 2R2 3U2 B 3R' 2R' 3F 3R R' 2F 3D 2L B2 3F' 2F L2 2U 2L 2R 2B2 2F' L2 2U 3F 2D' 3B' 2F F 3D' F'	

23. 3D F' 2U 2L 2D2 U' 3B L D2 3U 3L 2B 3B' 3F 2F' F 2U 3R' 2U L' 3R' F 3U2 2B' U2 2R2 3F2 3L' 3D2 2B 2D' B F2 2U2 2B 3F2 F 2U2 2F2 D' F U' R D' 3U 3L' 3F2 3R2 F2 3U F 2L2 R2 3B' D2 2D2 3D' R 3F 2F2 L D' U L' 3U2 2R' 3F' 2L 3U2 B2 2F L' 3D' 3F L' 3R' R2 2U2 B' 2F2 U2 2B' R' 2U2 U 3R2 3F2 2F' 2L2 F 3L2 3U 2U' 3L2 3D2 3R' 2R 2D L' 2L2	

24. 2L2 3R B2 2F' 2D2 L' 2D2 3U 2L' R2 B 2B2 L' 2U U' F 3R2 2B2 U2 3L2 3U' U' R2 D 3F2 3R2 2U L2 3B' 3L2 3U 2L2 B2 2R2 R B' 2B2 3B2 L2 2L2 3R2 U' 2R2 R 3B2 3D' B2 2F' 3U' U2 3B2 2F L' 3R2 2R R' 3D 3U' U' 3R' 2R B' 2B' 2U 2R 3U2 2L' 2D2 3D2 2L 2R2 3B' 3L2 B2 3B 2D' R2 3D2 3L' 2R' F 2D 2U2 2F' D2 2F2 D2 3D2 B2 F' 3D 3B L 3U' 2R B2 2D 3D2 2U2 U2	

25. R2 2F 3L 3U2 3B2 3L' D2 U2 2B2 F 3D' 3R' D 2F' L' 3B' 3R' B' D2 2D2 U 2B' 3B 2U 3B2 U' L 2R2 3D2 U 2L2 3L2 2F U 2L' 3F' 2L' 3R' 2B2 U2 B2 2R F R D2 3B2 F' 2R' U 3L2 D2 3U2 2U' 2R 2B 3B' R' 3U2 2L2 R2 2U' 2L 3B' 2L2 2D2 3D' 2F' L2 D' 2F2 U 3B2 3U2 R2 B F 3U 3F 2L' D 2F 3R' B2 2D' L 3L2 3R' R 2D 3R2 R' D' 2D2 3D 3B2 2U' 2L 3R 3D2 2F'



2x2 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F	

2. F U R2 U2 F U' R U F2 R2	

3. R U' R F' U' R' F' U' F R2	

4. U2 F2 U' F2 U F' R' U2 F2 U'	

5. R' F U R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F2	

6. F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R U' R F' U'	

7. R2 U R F R F U' F U R2	

8. U' F2 R2 F' R2 U R' F' R' F'	

9. R2 F' R F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U'	

10. F' R' U2 R' F U' F' U F R	

11. R' U' R2 F2 R2 U F U' R' U	

12. F R' U F U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F	

13. U2 R' U' F' U' R U2 F2 U R	

14. F R' F' R' F R2 U R' U' F'	

15. F R' F2 R2 F U F' R2 U2 R2	

16. F' U' R' U2 R F U R U2 F2	

17. R F R' F' R2 U R U' F2 U'	

18. R' F R' F R U' F' R' U R'	

19. F R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F'	

20. R2 F2 R' U R U F R2 F' U'	

21. U' R' U' R2 U F' R2 U2 F R'	

22. R F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 F'	

23. U2 R U F' U' F R F2 R U	

24. R F' U2 F R' F2 U2 F2 U R	

25. R F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U F2



3x3 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. B2 D B2 F' R D' F2 D R U2 B L D2 U' B' L' R' U' B2 F D2 R U L2 F	

2. U2 B L' D2 F L' B2 F' U2 L' F' L' R' B' D2 L2 D2 U2 L R' U R F L2 F'	

3. F2 D' L' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' L U L' D2 R2 B' U L B' F L' R2 B'	

4. R2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D B2 L D2 U B2 L2 F R B2 U2 B2 L' D B' D L D' F'	

5. D' L D L' R2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 D R' B F2 R2 B D B F D2 U' L' F' R B	

6. B U F' U R' D2 U F' D B2 R D2 U F R2 D B R' D' F' R' B2 U2 B2 L2	

7. D' U2 L2 F D R2 D' R B L' D2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U B' F2 D B2 U' R' B2 R2	

8. D2 B' F2 L2 D' R' U R F L R' D U B2 F' R' B2 L R B' U R2 U R2 F'	

9. L2 U2 B F2 L2 R' D F' D' F U B U2 L' R2 D' L R B' U' L2 U F R B2	

10. U2 B' L R' U F D2 U' R' D B R F' L D' F2 U F' U2 B2 F R2 D' L' R2	

11. U R D' L B2 F2 D L' B2 R' D' B D' R' U2 B2 U2 B F2 U' B F D2 F2 U'	

12. B' R' U2 B F2 R2 U B' L2 B2 D2 L D R' U L2 D' U2 F' R' D' U2 R2 B D'	

13. B U2 F' D' R F2 D' F' U2 B2 L' F2 D U' L' U B R' U' F2 R' D U R B'	

14. B' U' F D' B U2 B U2 L' B' L U2 L2 R B' F D2 F U' R2 U F' R U2 R	

15. D2 F D U R2 U L' R B' L F D U' L' U F' L U' F2 U B R B2 D' U'	

16. D' U2 L' F' D U' B L D2 F' U L' F2 D B F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' F U2	

17. R' B F2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 U' L R B D2 U R2 U2 R2 B U B2 D B2 F' D' L	

18. L2 F D' U B' D B F' L' F2 R' B2 F R2 F' R2 B R D U2 F' L' D' R' U2	

19. L2 R2 U F' L' R' F2 D' L2 R D U' B' L F' D' R2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F'	

20. U R' F R' D2 B2 F' L R' B2 R2 D2 U B U' B2 L2 B' D L' B' R F R2 F	

21. R D F2 L U B' F' L2 D L2 B R' U B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U B L' R2 F D2 U	

22. D' L' D2 U' B F2 U' B F R B2 R B' D R B L R2 D' U2 L' D2 B2 F' R2	

23. L2 D' U' F' U' L' R' D2 B' F' L R2 F' U R' D B2 D U' L U2 R2 U' B' F	

24. B2 R B' L F D' R2 F2 U L R2 F2 L' D L F R D L B U2 B2 F2 L2 U2	

25. B' F' R F2 L R' B2 R' B2 L2 F' L' R2 B' F2 D R U' R2 B2 D' L' D U2 L2



4x4 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. b2 d' B' L2 l' u L' B D d2 u F r2 b2 u2 b' u2 f2 L' U b2 L2 f2 d' B r D' L u l2 f u B2 b2 r2 b' f' U B2 F'	

2. l d2 f F' R' D2 l2 F' U2 R2 U' f2 U' b' r' d' L2 R2 B f d' F L2 R2 d' B' f2 L' D' d' b' F2 r2 D2 U2 F r' F2 D u2	

3. D u U2 b2 u R u2 b2 F L B b D' L R d L' D2 l' r' u' r' F2 L' b' U2 f d L D2 B' l D' B2 u2 r R b F2 l2	

4. F l2 r2 u' B d b2 l' R' u' F u U B2 b F L' D2 d2 B2 b L r' F' D' U2 R' u2 L2 D' d B' F L r d2 U2 B2 D' d	

5. B L' l r2 b2 D' u L u b' f2 d' u b2 R' b2 L B d r2 B2 f' D' d2 L D' r' b2 F2 D F2 l U' l2 r' D2 U2 f' D2 f'	

6. U' F2 D r F' L R b F D2 f u' R2 D' f l' R2 b2 F' L' f U' L U r2 R2 b D' U' B2 l' b' l2 B2 R2 b' u U b' F2	

7. F2 u B2 d2 R d' F R B r' U B2 r2 b' F2 U' b L2 D2 u L' r2 R' B r2 D u B D' r2 U2 l2 D2 R' U' r R2 B b u'	

8. L' r' b2 f' u r' D' d2 L2 r B f2 r2 b' d2 B2 u2 U' B' R U2 B' L2 l' u f' D U' R F' U L' u2 B2 D' u2 r2 D U F'	

9. U2 f2 d' f F2 D u' B U f2 F2 u b f2 u2 B' F2 u B2 f' L2 f2 l b F' u l2 B2 F' r d F2 L2 u2 r R' F d b' u	

10. d' U2 L2 f2 r D u U2 r' u' R' f2 r B U2 l2 R' F l2 r D U L' d u l2 r2 f' u R b2 d' r' D r2 R f2 l2 R U2	

11. u b d2 l B' u' b2 U2 R2 D2 d2 b2 u' F2 R u U2 B b2 f l2 f2 F2 R2 F' U R B F' U' l F' R U b' R B2 l' r F	

12. L' F2 u2 U r2 R2 f L2 r R' F u2 r2 F' u' l' B L2 D' r u U' R D d' U2 R2 u B2 L D2 B' F2 r b U' r' B' b' u	

13. B r u' F' l2 D2 F' L R2 D l' b r2 F' L l' f2 u L' l2 B2 U2 f2 D L d u2 U r' f' D2 B' F2 l2 B2 L2 R2 u2 r' u	

14. f F2 L2 r D d' F2 r2 d' u2 L2 R' b f' l r2 R b2 l B L F2 D' U' l' u2 L' R b2 U f' U' f' R' D' B l' r2 b' U	

15. L' d u F' D f L2 D2 U2 B' b2 l' b2 f2 d' u2 l2 b f2 L' d' L' r2 D' l2 f u B2 l' U2 L' B2 b' D U l2 D r' D F'



5x5 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. D B D B2 u' F' d2 r' b d' r2 d2 u' B2 l D R u R d l' r d l2 f' F2 R' D l2 r' R' b2 f2 F L r2 R D2 d2 u' L2 f u' l r' U f' r R D' f' r F' D' u l F L D2 r	

2. d' B2 F D2 d2 u U' l' r2 B F2 l' b2 L2 B2 f' u2 l r R' F l2 R f2 L' l' f u2 f2 l' D2 U' f' u2 L d' u2 f' F' L b f2 F L' R' b L' B R D2 u' b R' D r' b f L' d l2	

3. f F L2 d' u' f' D' F2 l' r2 R2 D b2 R D2 u2 F u' L d f L2 b' f2 R u U2 r' B2 b2 f L D' u2 f U' l D' F' U B' F' L d2 B U r2 b' D f' r F2 R F2 L' r D' d' u' U	

4. U' b2 d F2 u f' r u' B2 L b' l' f L f' l2 r2 b L2 l' b2 L' d' u B D' R' B R b L' B2 u' L2 R b2 l U' f2 r f' d b F2 u2 L' u2 l' d U2 l' f F' d b R2 b' r2 b2 u2	

5. r f' D' B' f' F l' f' R' B' D' R b2 f' F2 r2 F' L' B' F2 l' u2 B F' U' r f2 D U' R' u2 b' f2 l B' d' L D' B2 F D f' l2 F D' F' l' b2 l' D2 d' u2 f F u' f2 l2 u2 U R	

6. r' F L2 r U' B2 L b' F2 D B2 R' U B2 F' u2 f' u' l d2 L' l' r B l' D' d' u F L' U B r' b f F r' u' l d' f2 d2 r D2 F2 l2 f d' b' D' l d2 U2 F L' l2 b' r' B2 F	

7. L' R' d L U r' f r' f u r' R b2 F u2 F D f2 L l' R b' F' D F' l2 b r u' B2 u l' R2 F R D L' d2 U2 f' L2 r f2 D2 L2 l' b2 R' d l R d2 U f' D' d' l u L R2	

8. f2 D2 u' U2 r' f' l' f d U' L' b' f u' l R2 D d u2 r' f2 L r' R' b' u' U2 b2 L' F d2 u' F' u2 R d r' D2 L u' b2 d2 u' U' f' d' r' U L2 F l2 R2 b2 r2 F r' u r2 F2 L'	

9. d r b u2 b2 f2 U' f D' d2 B2 R' F r D R' b' l2 B2 U b f2 u U b2 U2 b' f r2 R2 U' l' b' F' d2 l' B' L r U' R' U2 B2 R D2 b f' u2 b' F D b2 F2 L2 b' U l' F' D2 r	

10. f2 L' R2 U b2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 r' d' f d f d' r' B' d b' F' R' d2 u l R2 D B' r' R2 F' L' u' r F2 D2 U' L' u2 L l2 B' l F l' r2 u U' L r R2 B2 b L' l' r' D U' r D	

11. f2 r U L' u' B D L' d2 l B d U' B F' D l2 d' B2 U' L' l R' U2 B2 f' L' r2 F2 d2 R2 F' L' D' l B2 D' U' B F' l' r' D' d r' b2 D2 d2 R2 B2 d2 b2 f' l' b' U b2 L' U r2	

12. l' R b2 u2 B L2 l2 d' l' R' U R U f2 U' B F2 r2 R D2 l r' R2 d' b' D r D l2 R2 B b2 l' D d2 B b' L2 r d2 U2 r' u2 F' D f2 F' R2 B b l D2 L2 R F2 u F R2 F' R'	

13. f D U' b2 f' L b u' F' L d u2 B b2 D2 B' b2 f L' D2 L2 D U' l u2 f L2 B L' F d b' U' F' U r2 b2 F2 r' b l2 B' f' U2 f d2 l2 R b' F L2 D' b2 F' U r' b r' D U2	

14. u' r' d2 B2 R' b f2 L2 R2 b' U' L2 l2 r2 R2 D2 l2 R2 D2 U R' B2 b2 l R U2 F' D' L2 f' F' r2 F' R F2 L b2 f U b' F2 D2 l B2 b' D l r d2 l' U' b F U' l B r2 B' u2 l2	

15. R U b u2 B f2 l D2 F2 R2 u' U2 F d2 L B' D f2 u L b u' F2 l' R u l2 r b' l' R2 U' F r b2 F' D' F' d' R' f2 u F' L2 b2 F2 L r' d2 f2 L2 l2 u' U' B2 D U F d' l2


6x6 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. 3L2 2R D2 3L 3R' D' 2D' 2U' 3R2 2R2 3B2 3L2 2B' F2 3D' 2L 2F L 3D 3L' 2R D' 2D2 3D 2U B2 F 3L' R2 3D2 R2 2B 2L' 3L2 2B' L 3L' 3R 2B 2F' F' 3U L 2L' 3L2 R2 D2 2F' D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 2D 3R 2R' 2D2 B' L' D 2U2 U2 3F' F R' 3B 2F' 2D 3U' U' B2 2L' 3B 2D2 2B 2L2 3B' 2F' 2U L' 3L	

2. 3D 2F2 2R B' D2 2R D2 3U2 B2 D 3D' 3B 3R2 2D' 2U' 2R' R' 2D2 2L2 3L 2R B' 2F R U 2F2 3D2 2F2 D 2D 2B 3B' F 2D B 2F F 3L2 2R R2 2U' 3R' 3B' 3F 2F 3R' R2 2U2 2F' 2L 3L D2 2D 2F 3D2 U 2B2 3R D' 2U' L 3R' R 3D2 L' B2 2F U' 2R2 B2 3B' 3L' 2R U2 3B 3R' D' U2 3R2 R2	

3. 2R 3F D F 2D' U 3R' 2R' 2B2 D' 3B' U2 2F L' 3U2 L 2L 3D' 3R 2F U2 3R2 2D' L R' D2 2D' 2U2 2L 3R2 2B2 D 2D' 3D' 2U' 3F2 F 2D U 3B2 2R2 R2 F2 3R' F2 D 2B2 3D2 2U' L2 3D' 3U2 2B 2F 2L' D 2U2 U2 B' 3D2 L' 2L' 3R2 R2 3D2 2U U' R2 D 2U R' 2B 3B2 L' 3B 2F 2D B 2D2 F2	

4. B2 3B 2F' 3L D' 2U2 U' F 3R2 B 3R' 2F L' F2 3D' 2L2 2U F D B L' 2L' 2R2 D 2D 3U2 B2 3L B' 3B' 3L 2R' 3F D' 2B' F2 3U2 U 3B2 L' 3L' 2F' R 2F 2U2 F2 3R B2 2R 3B 2U 3R2 2B' D' 2D 3D2 3R' 2D' U' 3B' 2R2 3B2 3F 2D' L B' 3F2 2L2 2B' F' 2L' 2U 3R2 B 3F 3L' 2U R2 F L2	

5. 3L2 R' 3D 2U 3F' 2D' 2R' 3D' 3B U' 2B' U' 3L 3D' U2 3L2 B' 2B D B2 2B2 2F' 2D' U2 2B2 3B2 3D' 2F 2L' 3B' F' 2R 2D' 3D2 2U2 3F2 U2 B 3B' 3F' 3U' 2B F 2R 3B 2D 3L2 2B 2D2 F2 3U' U' L2 2B2 3F2 3U R' D 3D' 2U' 2R' B2 F2 2R 2B' 2U' 3B L 3D 3B' L2 2B 2L2 3B 3U 3L' B' L' U2 2L



7x7 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1. 2F R' 2D2 U 3B U L' U' 2L 2R' 2D 3R2 R' 2D' U 2R' 3D 3U' 2R2 D U2 3B2 2D U2 2F 3D' B 2B' D' 2D 3B' R' 2F F2 U L' 3R 3D' 2L 2D' B' D 2D2 3D2 3B2 2D' U 3R2 3D 2U2 U2 3R2 2D 2B 2D2 U 3B F2 3L2 D L2 3F 2U2 3F2 2L2 3F' 2L2 2F 2R' 2U 3R2 2U U2 3F 3R 3D 3F 2L' U' 3R' 3D' 2L 2R2 2F2 3D 2F F2 2D' 2L2 2B' F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2L' 3L 2R 3F' 2F2 2D'	

2. B 2U2 B' 2F' 3R R 3D' 3F2 2D' 3B L 3R2 2B' 3B' 2F2 2D2 2F' 2D' B 3D' 3F' 2U L' 3R B 2R' R2 3D2 R 3U' 2U 2B 2L2 3B2 3L 3B' 3F F' 2R B2 F 3U' 3R' B 2D 3D2 2U L 3U' 2L2 U 2L2 U L' 3R2 2D2 3B L 2R2 2F2 D2 L' 2L2 3R' 3B' 3R' F' 2D' 3D B' 2L' 3R' 3B R D2 2D' 3L' 2B2 2U' 3R' B 2U' B2 D U 2L2 2B2 2L' 3L 3R 2R' 2U' 2R' R' D2 U 2L2 2B 3F' U	

3. 3R R2 2U' 3L' R B' 2R' B' U' L2 2L2 2B 2U' 3R' 2R2 3F 2U 2F2 U2 3B2 U' F L2 3B 3D2 2U' B2 D' 2L2 2R' 2U2 2L' 3R 2F 2U' 3B 2F 2L D2 3R2 D' 2D' 3U 3B2 3L' F 2L' R' D 2U 2B' D 3B2 3F F R2 3B 3D2 2L 2B L R2 F 2D' 3F 2R2 2B2 2L' 2U2 2L 2R2 B 3F2 2F 2U2 U2 2B2 3F2 2R' 3U2 U2 3L 3F' 2L2 2R' 2D2 U2 2F' D' 3D' 2U' 3R B2 3B 2D U2 B 2B 3L' F'	

4. R' B2 3L' 3R 2B2 3D' 3R 2D2 3D' 2L 3F 2F' R' 2U2 2R' B2 U2 2L' 2R B' 3L' B' 3B 2R' R2 2D 3U2 2L' 3U U 2F' 3L 3R D' 2R' B 2U 3L' U 2L2 D' 3U2 2F2 3R' 2F' 2D L2 2L' 3L' R' B' 3F2 2L' D2 R 2F2 F U' 3B' 3F' F2 3L2 3F' 2U R' 3B2 L 3R R' D 3U2 B U' 2B 3R' B 2B' 2F2 F2 2D' 3U2 2U U2 2R' 3B 2F2 3D2 2L 2R2 2D2 L' 2D 2U' F' 3R 3F' 2L2 R 2F' F2	

5. B2 F2 D 2L' R' D' 2B 2D2 3B 3F2 2R2 3D2 3L 2R D B' 3U B F' D 2D' U B2 2B2 3R' 2R2 B2 3D 3U U2 F R 3F' F 2D 3B 2L' 2B U' 2R2 U2 2L2 2B' F 2U' 2L2 D 3D2 2L B R' 2D 3B' 2L 3L' 3R R2 3B2 3U2 B2 2B 2L 2U' 3L' 2B2 3U' 2F2 2L2 2D2 3F2 L 2L 3L' 3D2 3U' U2 2R' F' L2 3R2 3B2 D2 2D 3L 2B 3B2 2U2 F' L' 3R' 3D2 2B' F D' 3B' L 2R 3D' 3B2 3R2



3x3 Multiple Blindfolded


Spoiler



First Attempt


Spoiler



1. F R2 F' R B F' U' B L2 B' L' F D U F' U L F U F D2 U B F L2	

2. R2 D2 B2 F L' R' D2 U' F' U' B F2 L U2 L2 R2 F R' F2 D2 L2 R' D L' U2	

3. D' U' B2 L' F' D' U2 B' R' F R2 B2 D' U L' R' U' B' L2 R B L2 D U2 F	

4. F R F U2 B2 F2 D2 B F' U2 B2 F2 L R' F' L D2 U2 B' F L2 B2 F R2 B2	

5. R2 B2 F U F2 R' U' F' U2 R2 U L R2 B' F' D2 R2 D' L U2 R U L' D' U2	

6. F D B' R2 D R' F D2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F D' B' L R' U2 B2 U2 L' U	

7. R D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B' U' L2 F D' F' U' B' R D2 B2 D F2 R' B' U2 R2 U	

8. D' R U L' D L' D2 U' R D F2 R U' F' D2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' U2 L2 F'	

9. F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B R2 D' R F L' D2 F D' B L R' B2 F D R2 F2 L' R	

10. B' L2 D2 U' B' F D' B' D2 L2 D2 U F U2 B' F L F' L' D2 R' B F D L2	

11. F' L' D F' L' B2 F2 D U R' F' L B2 U2 F U F2 U2 L2 F U B' L F' D'	

12. L R D B F' D' R D' L2 F2 R2 F' D U L B L2 B L R2 F2 D B R D2	

13. U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' U2 B' F' L' R B2 L B' F2 L' R2 U2 B F R' B L B D	

14. D' U' R2 D' U' R B2 U' B' F2 R' U2 L2 F D R2 B' L' R D' B2 R2 U R2 B'	

15. R2 D2 U L' B' L B' D' U2 L' B2 R2 U L B R U2 F U B2 R' D2 U L2 F'	

16. R2 D R2 D U B F L' F2 U' B2 D L U2 R F' D2 R D' B F' U2 R2 U2 F2	

17. F' U' B' F2 R2 U B' L2 B U L2 D2 U L' D R U2 R B2 U' F' R U' F' R	

18. U2 L R D' B U' F' D' R' F' D2 U2 F R B F2 L B' U2 L B2 F' U' R2 U	

19. U2 L2 R2 B2 U R' D L2 F2 D U' B2 L' D2 B2 F' U' L' R2 D' U B L' D' F'	

20. L2 R2 F U' B' F R2 D2 B' L R' B D L R2 D' B D2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R' B2	

21. L' R' F' L' R D2 F' U' R2 D R' D' L2 D' L' R2 U' R' D2 F2 R' F' D R2 B	

22. L2 F2 R F D' U' L2 B F2 U F' L' R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D L R' D U'	

23. B' D L D2 R D B' D2 L' B L' R' U2 R2 B L' B2 F L R D' L R' B U	

24. L' F2 D R' B' D' L2 U' F R F2 L B2 L' F' U F2 L2 U2 L B D2 R D F	

25. L' F U' B2 U F U2 B D' L2 B D B F2 U B2 L F' L' F' D' U2 B' R U'	

26. B' R' U' B' D' F2 R2 U' B' R2 F2 R' D2 R' U' L R B2 L B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U'	

27. D2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D' U2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 U' B' D' U L' D2 U' R'	

28. D' F2 U B' U L D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R U' R2 U' F' R B2 F D U L2 B'	

29. D F2 D' L' R2 U B' F L' R2 B' F2 L' R' U B2 U B D2 R B F R U2 B	

30. F' D2 R' U' R' U' B' R2 D' U' L' R2 B' L2 B2 R B F' D2 U F2 R2 D2 R' B'


Second Attempt


Spoiler



1. R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' R F' R' B2 F' U L R' U2 L2 F' L' R2 D' F U' F' D' R'	

2. D2 L' B2 D B2 R U2 L B2 F' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D' U' F L F' D2 U R2 D2 L	

3. U B F2 L B' L2 F' R2 U' F' D2 B2 F' L2 D' R U B2 F' R2 D' U2 R2 F' R'	

4. L B' F2 R D' B D2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F' U2 F' U R B F' L F	

5. R' F' D2 L U B2 F' D U' L B2 R2 B F L' F2 D B' L2 R' B R2 F' D2 U2	

6. B2 L2 B2 D U L' D L2 R' U F2 R F2 R2 U R F' L F2 R D R B' L2 D	

7. R' F' L B2 U' L R' D2 L' D R' D' F L2 D U F2 U' F2 L' R' U L' B F	

8. U L B2 F' R B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F D' U F D L R F' L2 D2 B F' L2 D' L2	

9. B2 D2 B2 F2 L U' F' L2 R' U' L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 R' D' U' R U2	

10. L2 F D' F2 R2 F L2 B' D F U2 B' F2 D' B U2 L2 B' L D2 F' R F2 L' R'	

11. L R U2 L F' D' B' D B D2 L' U' B U L B D' U' F' D' B' F2 R2 D' L2	

12. F D' U2 L2 R' B' D' R U' F2 U F2 D L B F' U F' D' L B' U2 L2 B' D	

13. D2 L R B' D2 B' U2 R' F2 D' U' F D2 F2 D' B' F D' F U2 F L2 F2 L U	

14. B F R2 B F U R2 B2 R' D2 R' D F2 L2 B' D' B' F' D' R U' R F' R F'	

15. B2 R U' L R' D' U L2 U' B2 D2 B R2 D R2 B' D' L2 D L' B R2 D' U' L2	

16. F D' U2 B' L' F' L' R2 U' B U B F2 U' F2 L' D' U B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B	

17. F' R2 D' B2 U2 L B' R' F L F' D' U' L U2 L' F R B U2 F R' B R' U'	

18. U' B' D2 U B' L D L' D2 F D R B' U B R' D B F2 L2 B R U2 L D2	

19. R2 F' U2 F2 L' R B2 D B' D' U' B2 U2 B U2 R2 F L F' L2 R F D' U' B'	

20. D' U R2 F D' U B' L B F' D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L R' D U L R2 D2 U B	

21. L2 R' D B U' R B' F R B U F' L B L2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U L2 D B R2	

22. U B' L' R' D' L2 D' B2 L' F2 L F2 U' R F D2 L' F2 D' U2 F L' R U2 B'	

23. B2 R2 U B L R2 U L' R D2 R U2 R' D L2 B' F' R2 D' F2 D F' D L' B2	

24. U B2 F L2 F2 U' R' B2 L2 D' U' F L2 D' B D2 U' B' D' U2 L2 B' F2 L F'	

25. B' R2 U' F U' R2 D U B U R' U' R' D' U2 F2 D B L F2 D2 B' F' D' R	

26. U F2 L2 B U2 B F2 R2 D2 U B2 F' U' B2 F2 R' D U R F' D2 F' U' L' F2	

27. B U B2 L2 R' F' U2 R' D U2 B' L2 B D2 B L D' B' R D2 B F' L' D' F	

28. U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' F' D B2 D2 L' B2 U B2 D' U L' R' B' F D2 R2 D U2 B2	

29. F' L2 R2 B L' U' B F' R2 F L' D2 U2 L2 R' B F' D F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 U'	

30. B' F' L' R' D B' D' U L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' F2 D'


Third Attempt


Spoiler



1. U' R B F' L' D U L' R D2 L' B' L' U F D2 U L' D F2 L D' L D2 B	

2. L R F U2 L B R' U B2 D' L' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D B' F R' B F2 R U' L2	

3. D' B R' U' F' D2 F' L D U2 L2 B2 F D2 L' R' F' D2 U B2 F' L2 F2 D' R	

4. B F' L2 R2 B F' R2 B' L' R' U' R' F L2 F D U L2 F R' U' B2 F' R D2	

5. R' D2 U2 B' D U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' R B D R' U2 L2 B' F U R F D' R'	

6. B D' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D U L' D' B' L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' F2 L2 B' R'	

7. D2 U R2 B2 L2 U L' D U' F L' U R2 D2 R' B' L' B' F' R2 U2 L B R2 D2	

8. R2 F2 L U L F2 D' U F' R2 D L F' D' F U L' F U' B' F' R' D U' R'	

9. B F' D2 R' B U' L2 U' B' F2 U' F' L' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F D2 L D R F	

10. L2 D' R' U2 F L2 R D B' L R2 F' D2 U' L' B2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' U	

11. D R B' D2 B' D' L' F2 L2 R2 B L2 F' U R F D L2 R' B' F D2 B F L'	

12. B F2 D B2 D' L' F' D2 F2 R' B L' D' R' D' L' R B2 F' R' U R F2 L2 F'	

13. R' F2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' D' L2 D' R2 F U' F2 R B' F' U' L' B R U	

14. D U' B2 F2 L2 R U' B2 D U2 L' F U' R' D' L2 F L D' B' R2 U' F2 U2 L	

15. F2 U' L2 F2 D B' D2 R2 B' L' F D2 R B' L' U' B2 L2 R F' U F2 D2 F U2	

16. L' D' U R2 D B' L B F2 L2 D2 L F L R2 F' U2 F L' B2 D2 R' D2 B' L2	

17. F2 D2 U' B' F2 L F2 D2 B U R' D U B2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 U L2 B U R'	

18. L B2 U F2 D U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 R' D2 L2 R D U R B2 D' U' L R' B	

19. F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F L' D' U2 L2 R D B F D2 U' R' B' D' F' U' L2 D' U2 R2	

20. L D' F2 D2 L' B F D' B2 F D' L' B2 F' R' B2 U' L2 D' F U' R' U2 L' F2	

21. D2 U2 B' R' D2 L B F2 R B' L U B' L D L F L2 R B F' D U2 R U	

22. U L2 R' U2 F D L R2 U B2 F2 U B L' D' U' L2 R' B2 U' L D' L' R2 U	

23. L' F L R' D B2 U L' R' F2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R U2 F2 L D U' R'	

24. D2 L' R2 U L' R2 U' R D2 B2 L B' U' L D' B F' L B2 F' L U2 B2 U R	

25. L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' D2 L' U' R' B2 F' R2 B F2 D2 F' D R2 B2 L U2	

26. L2 D L D' B2 F L2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B F' D B F D L F' D' L R'	

27. R2 U2 R2 U L F' D' R2 B' F' D2 L2 R' U B D F R' B2 D' L B' F' R2 F'	

28. D' L R' U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B' R D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' F' D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2	

29. F' D2 U2 L2 R U B' L2 R' D' U B' L2 D L R D L2 B2 F2 L F D U' F'	

30. F' U' B2 U' F D B F' D U' B' L F U' F2 L B2 L2 R' D L U' L' R D'


Forth Attempt


Spoiler



1. F D2 U R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D B L2 D2 U' B2 U' B R2 D U B L2 U L2 B' F	

2. R F2 R2 B' F2 U' B F D U' L' D U R2 F' D R' B2 D2 B' L' F' R B' L2	

3. B' F' U' B F U B2 U2 B' D B2 D U F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F R' B U' R' D U'	

4. B' R D2 F' D2 B' D U2 F2 D B2 L2 B' D' L2 D2 R2 F L F L' B2 L2 R D2	

5. U B2 L' D2 B L' R2 D2 B' L' R F L' D B F2 U B L' U2 R' D2 L R2 U2	

6. F R B2 D2 F L D2 F' L D' U' R2 U L' F2 L' B' U' R' D2 U B D' B R2	

7. R' D' U' L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 L R' F2 L R B2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R U L2	

8. F2 L2 F R F' L' B' R' D L2 R B L' R' U' R' D U R' D L B F2 L2 R'	

9. D' L D2 L D2 F' R' D2 B' F2 D' L D2 U2 R' B F2 R2 B' F U2 L2 U' L F2	

10. L' D' U2 F2 D' U B' L2 R' B2 F D L D' L F U F D R2 D2 U B L' R	

11. F L2 B' D B' R2 U L B' U' F R2 D' L D U' L B F2 L' B2 U' L2 B' L'	

12. B2 R D' R2 F L' R F2 R U B L' D2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 L R F D'	

13. B2 D B' D2 R2 D L2 R2 D U' L R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' L' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2	

14. R2 F2 D' L R' B' F2 L2 F2 L' F D' L R B2 F D2 U F2 U2 B U' B' L' R2	

15. L' B' F' D2 R D B2 R' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L R2 F' U' F' L' R2 F2 U2 F D2 R	

16. D2 L2 R D F U2 F2 D2 R2 D' L' F2 L U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F L' R2 D2 F2 D U'	

17. F' L R' B R' U L2 B F D2 F' L' U' L D B2 F2 R B' R D2 U B2 F' L	

18. B R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R F U B2 R' B L2 U B2 R' F' L2 R2 U B'	

19. D2 B' F' D2 L' F' L2 B D2 F R D2 F' U R' U2 L2 D F' R' F R2 U2 R' D'	

20. F' D' L D2 B R F L' R D' U' L2 R2 B D2 L' D2 U F' D2 R F' D' R U'	

21. D' B2 L B L' R U2 R F2 U' B F' U' L F D B2 R' B F' L2 B2 D' U2 R2	

22. D L2 F R' D' U' B' R2 D2 B2 F' U' R' F' U B F U' B F' R' U L' B' F	

23. D2 L2 U' L' D B' L' D F' D' F' R' D' U L2 R2 F D L2 B2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2	

24. D R' D U L' R' D' L2 D R B2 F' R U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U F' R' F D' R	

25. F L2 B F' R' F2 L R2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L F D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L U2	

26. D2 L D B' U L D' L' R' F2 U' F L2 B' F L' B2 D' U' F U F' L2 D2 R2	

27. R B' D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' D U2 F U2 R' B2 L2 R U F2 L' D2 B2 F U' F' D	

28. L2 B F R' U' L2 R D2 U L F D L' F L B2 D2 B' F L B' D' U2 R' F'	

29. U2 L2 B' D2 U' L2 F' L2 D2 L' B' L D' U L R' B2 F2 L2 B D B2 D F L2	

30. F L' D R F' R2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 F U' R2 F U F2 U2 L' R' D' R B' L' B2


Fifth Attempt


Spoiler



1. D U2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R' F U2 F' D B2 F L2 R2 F' D F L F2 L D R2 U2	

2. B R U B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 L' R F' D B' D B' U2 B2 D R2 U2 L D' U R'	

3. B' F D' U2 F L D' U B2 D U' B' R D' B' L2 F D F U' B' F' L2 B' R2	

4. F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R' B' F L2 B L B' U' F' D' U L2 R2 F' D F' R' D F2	

5. L R2 D U B U' R D U R' D2 R' D U L F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L' D2	

6. B R2 B' R' D2 L2 R' D U' L D U F' U L2 R' U2 L D U2 R U B2 U F	

7. F' D' L2 U L R2 U' B D U' L B2 U L2 R B2 D2 U' B2 F' D' L' D L' B	

8. L' B U2 L' D' U' F' L' U' L2 R' D U2 R' U' B' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 D F' D' F'	

9. D' F' L F R F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' D U L' R U' R B L D2 R B F' R' B	

10. L2 R2 F' D' U' F' L R B2 L R2 D2 B' F' D' U2 B2 D' R B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2	

11. L2 B' D2 F' U' F D L2 R B R2 B U L U' R2 D' R U2 B R D' L' B' F	

12. D' R F' U2 R' U B' F2 U' B L2 R' U2 L R D' U' L B F L F2 U' L' U2	

13. L' B' L2 R' B' L D' U L2 R' D2 U2 L' F L2 R B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' F2 L	

14. D2 U2 B' U L' R2 D' B2 L' D' U' L2 R2 U' F' U' L' U R' F D U R U R2	

15. D' U2 F L' F L2 F2 L' R B D' L' B2 F2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U L' B2	

16. D' B' F2 D B2 F' L' R U L2 D' L' R D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B F' D F' L' U' B2	

17. D R U R D' L' R' U' L' U' L B L2 U R F L' B2 F R B L D U2 R'	

18. D2 U' L D2 U' L2 R' B' F2 U2 L' D' R' F R2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L D2 L' B2 F	

19. B F D' F U' B U F' D R' D' B2 L2 B' F' L' B F U2 B F' D U R D2	

20. B2 F' R' D U' L' D2 U' L U2 B2 L D' U F D2 U' L B' U2 L' D U2 B' F	

21. L2 D L2 D U F2 R' F D' L R D2 L R2 D L2 U F D' U2 L2 D F R' D2	

22. B' D2 L F2 D' F' L' R D2 L' F' L2 R2 F U B' F' L' F' U L2 F' R2 D' F'	

23. B2 U2 F' L' D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 L B2 U R U R2 U2 B R'	

24. F2 L2 D' R U' F2 L F L U R2 B2 R2 U' R' B' D2 R B2 F' L2 D' B F2 L	

25. L2 R' U2 L2 D2 L' D U F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R F D L U' L2 D2 L2 F D2 U	

26. D2 R U B' L' R' B' F' D F2 L2 R2 D2 B' L R2 B2 U F' D' F2 D2 U2 B' F2	

27. U B' L R D' B2 F2 D' U2 L R2 B L F' R' F2 L2 R' B F U2 L2 R2 U B'	

28. R2 F' D' R2 U' R' F2 U' L' B F2 D' U2 R' D2 U' F2 D' L R2 U' L U' L' U	

29. B2 U B' F U L2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 D' U' L' R' B2 U L' D R U2 L2 D2 B U	

30. L' R' B L' F D' B2 D F' D' L' D' B U F' D' R B' F' L2 D B' U' L' D2






3x3 One Handed


Spoiler



1. D' U R2 B F R2 D' L D' U' R B L' R D2 B' U2 F2 D' U' L' R' D U' L	

2. U' L F L' B' L' D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U B L' D B L' D' L' F R' F2 U' L	

3. B F L2 R2 B' U L' U F' D R U' B2 R2 U L2 B U2 R2 B D' L D2 U2 R'	

4. F2 L2 R2 B' R B' F2 U' B2 F L2 F' D' F' L R2 B' D2 F2 L F' L2 F R B2	

5. B2 L D' L2 R B' R' B' F D B' F L2 R' U B' R2 D2 F' R D U R' D2 B	

6. D' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B R' D2 B2 L D F D' U' L2 R2 U2 B F U'	

7. B F2 D R B U F D' U' L' F2 U2 F L' B' F2 L' R2 B D' R2 U2 F' D L'	

8. D' R' B' F2 R' U' L' R2 D2 L' R' D2 U L' R F2 D' U B' L F2 L D2 B' R	

9. D2 U2 B D' U F2 U2 L' U L U' B2 F R' D R' D2 L2 D2 L' U F D2 F R	

10. D B2 L' D U2 B L R2 F' R F2 D' B F L' F2 L R F2 D2 U F D U' R2	

11. U2 L2 R B D2 L2 B2 D B U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L U R2 D' U R2 D F U' R2	

12. D2 B2 F' L B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R F D U L D2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B U2	

13. F U' L' U2 F2 D' B' L2 U B' L' R2 U F' U' R B' F L R' D2 R F2 L' R2	

14. F2 R2 U R D2 U' F' U' R B F' L' F2 D B2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 R'	

15. D' B2 U' F2 L U R' B' F2 D2 L' F L' B' F2 L' D' B' R B' F' R2 B2 D' L2	

16. B L R' D2 U2 F L B2 D2 R2 F L F2 L' D U F2 L2 R U' F' L F2 L D	

17. R F2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 F' R' U2 F U R U R' U2 B2 R D' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2	

18. D L2 F D2 L' D B F' U2 L' B2 L2 F D' B' D2 R2 F' L D' F' D' R2 U' L'	

19. D' L R U2 B L' R' D' F' U' L B2 F2 D' U2 B L2 B L' R F L R D2 R	

20. F2 U2 R' U R' B2 D B D' F2 U2 B2 F D2 L' B L R D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F D2	

21. B D F' R' D2 B' D2 U' F2 U' R B F2 D' L' B U B F2 D U2 B D' U F	

22. D F' U R2 F2 L F D2 L' D2 B L2 B R' F2 D' F2 L2 F U F2 U' B' R' U2	

23. B U2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 D R2 B2 F R U R2 U2 B L' F U L' D' R2 F2 D' B	

24. L D F2 D2 R' U' L U' L R' B2 D' U2 F U' L B' U2 R D' B D' R' F' L	

25. U' B L' B2 U' L' R' U L R' U B' U R2 D U B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L' F L'	

26. D' U2 B' R B' F2 U' B R' B' L B' L2 F2 L R2 F2 D B F D' U2 L R D	

27. F U' L' R2 F2 D U2 L2 R B L U2 F' R' B2 U F' R B U' R' U' R2 D' L	

28. B' R F' U' L R D L' R' D' B' D2 B' D R2 B2 R' B' D U R' D2 B2 D R2	

29. D' U' L U L' D L U' B' D2 U F' R2 F R F2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 R B' L2	

30. R2 F2 D R2 U' F U2 L' U2 R' B R F' D2 U R2 U F L F2 L R' D L2 D'	

31. L' R2 U L' B' L B2 R2 D' B' R2 U B' U' F' R' B' F' L2 U' L F' L2 R B2	

32. D R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 D' F' U' B' U2 F' L R2 U2 L F2 U' L B D2 B'	

33. D2 U2 F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 B R D L B' U F R' D L2 B L2 B U2 R' B L2	

34. B' L2 F D2 U' B' U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 L' B D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U B2 R	

35. L R' F2 L D' B2 F' R U B' R2 F D B R2 U' L' D2 L R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2	

36. D R D2 B L R' F D B2 F' R B R2 D L' D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' B' F2 L2 F	

37. B F U2 R' D U2 L R U R D U' F2 D' U L R D' R U' F2 U2 L R' D2	

38. U B R' F' R D U2 B' F R F' R D U B F2 R2 U' F R2 B' D' F L' F2	

39. R2 B F' U B U R2 F' R2 F2 L' F' D' R F D' U' R2 U' B2 L' R D' U F2	

40. D2 B2 U' B U2 L R' D2 U2 B' F D' F R' D2 R' D2 U' L' U' B F D R2 B	

41. B2 F' L' B' L B L2 R2 B2 F L D2 R B2 R U2 L' F U2 L D' B2 U B D	

42. D U2 B' D2 R' F L' B L R2 F' L2 B' F2 L D L2 B R' B' L2 D B2 F' D'	

43. U2 B R D2 B D' B2 U R' B D2 U' B2 D L2 D' F2 R' U R' F L' R2 D' B'	

44. L' B L2 B2 D' L2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R' D B F' D2 F2 R' D L' B D2 F U2 F	

45. U L R2 B' U' B2 U F2 L' D L2 R2 D' L U' B F' L B F' U2 L2 B L F	

46. U B' D B2 F2 U R B2 L U L B L2 B L2 D L2 R D' B R' D F2 L' D	

47. R U2 R2 D2 F U L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' F2 U R' D2 U2 R' B' F2 L U' R' B2	

48. F2 L R' D' L2 R2 U' R D2 B' F L2 D2 R' D' U L U R2 B' D U' F R' B2	

49. D' U B2 U R2 D U2 L' U' L2 R' F2 U2 F D' F R2 F U' L2 D' B2 R' F' D2	

50. U2 B2 L' B D2 L2 U' R U2 F2 R D L' B2 L' F2 U' B' L2 F' L D' B F' L2	

51. D' B2 D B F R B2 D R' B F' R D' L U' F D' F L2 R2 B' R' D U R	

52. D2 U2 B2 F' U' L2 B2 D R2 F' L R2 U R2 B2 F' D' B2 F' L2 U' F2 U2 B' R2	

53. R' B' U' B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D F' D2 L F' R2 U2 L' R' F' R D2 U B' D' L F'	

54. R B2 F L R' D L D U2 F' D2 R' B U R2 D2 F' D' R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2	

55. L D2 U' R D2 F' D F D' L2 B2 D2 L B F2 U' F D2 U2 F D' R' D' B D2	

56. U2 R' B2 R2 B' R B L R F' D U2 B L D' R' U L D B' D2 B' D' U F	

57. F L B' D' U F' L B R2 D2 B L' R2 U' R2 B' L F' L R B F' L' D2 B2	

58. U2 L D2 U' B L F' R' F' R' D2 F' R F D U B2 F U L' U2 F2 L2 R2 D	

59. L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R' B L D F L' D B2 L' R B F' D U' R2 D U R'	

60. L B2 L' R D' B' L' F' D L2 R2 D R' B2 L R' B L2 F2 L R2 B D2 U' L2	

61. F2 R B F2 L' R2 U R' B' F U2 B D' U2 F2 L2 B F' L2 R2 D2 B F L2 F2	

62. R' D B2 F' R' B R B L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U L2 R' B' R' F' U2 B2 F'	

63. R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L D U2 F2 L' U2 F' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D U F' U2 F R'	

64. D B F U B' L' F' U2 L2 R2 B' F R2 D' U2 L F' L2 B' F2 L' R' D' B R	

65. U' L2 B' F L' U B L D2 B2 U R2 F R2 B F' L' B2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 L F2	

66. U2 B2 U2 L D U L R2 U2 B' F' L R B2 F U L D2 U L R' D2 F' L' F	

67. F R' F' L2 R F U' B D' U' F' L R B2 U L' B' F L R' D' U F D U2	

68. B' R D2 R B U' L2 R D' L2 B L R' D R' B2 D' B D' F' L U' B' U R2	

69. F' U' B' F' R' D U B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L' D U R2 U F' L'	

70. D' R B L R2 U L' R D R F2 D' U' R' D L' D2 R U B F D2 R2 D2 B	

71. B' R2 B D' B F D' R2 B' L F' D2 L' D2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 L D R F U	

72. L2 D R F L2 R' B' U B' F' D2 U2 B2 L' B' U' L' B' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' B'	

73. D2 R B F2 D2 U B' D2 B2 U' B' F R D' R' D' B2 L2 F D F U L R' B'	

74. D' L2 U R' D U2 R' U' R B2 L2 B2 U B' L2 D2 L R' F2 L2 B' R2 F R' F2	

75. R' U2 B' U2 F' L R U' F' L F' L2 R U2 R' F D2 B U L2 D R2 B D U	

76. L B' U2 L2 B F2 D F L B U B' L B' F R B R2 U' B F2 U' L D2 F'	

77. F L B2 D' B F L' F' R' U L' B' U' B2 L' R' B' L B' D L R2 U L' R'	

78. F' D2 U2 B L' D' U' B2 D2 L' B' F2 R U2 L2 B F2 R2 D B2 F' D' L' R2 F	

79. B' D' F L' D2 R' F2 D U' R2 U F2 L R' U L2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R'	

80. D' U2 F2 L B F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 R F' R B2 D' F L' R B U2 F2 D L B2	

81. B2 F R F' L B' F R2 U L2 R2 B' R D2 U L' R2 U2 L' B' U R2 B2 U' B2	

82. L U' L' R' D L' U B' R D B F2 L' R B2 L' D B D' U2 F2 D' U' B2 L2	

83. L' R2 D U L B F2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L2 R B' D B U B' F D' R' D' R2 B2	

84. R2 D L' R' D2 B2 U' L' R D2 U2 F' L' D B2 L' D2 U L' D2 R' B F R2 F2	

85. D U' B' D2 L' R D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' U' R' D U' F L2 R2 D F2 L' F2 D U2	

86. B F2 D U' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' B D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 U L' D B F R' U2	

87. F2 D' L' D' F2 L2 D' U' L B R2 D' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 F D' B L2 U2 B' U	

88. D2 B F' D U' R B L U B' U2 B' D2 L U F L' R2 U' L' R D2 L D R'	

89. B' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' U' B' L2 F U' B D' U2 B F' U R2 B' D B'	

90. B' D2 L R' D' F' L2 D F L' R' U L F' D L2 D' L' F' R' U2 B R' B U	

91. B' F' L R' F2 D L2 R2 U2 R B U B F2 D L' D2 L' B R2 D U2 B2 U' B2	

92. L2 U' B2 U2 L D' L R U' B F' L2 R U L R' B2 L U F R2 U' F D2 R'	

93. D2 U' B F' D2 B U' B' F D' U F' D2 L U' B' F L' R' F' R F2 L2 R F2	

94. F2 U2 B' R' D' U' F' L' R2 F2 D2 U' R' B D2 L2 B2 R' D2 F' R' D' R D' L2	

95. F2 R F2 L2 B F2 D L2 U2 L2 F' R B L2 U2 F2 R2 B' F2 L B' R' B R B'	

96. F D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' R U L R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' L' R2 D B2 F' U2 B	

97. L F U2 B' F2 R D' U' L U B' F R B' F L' R' F' D' B' D' R D2 U2 R2	

98. U' B F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L R2 U2 F' D' U' F2 D B2 D U' B U' L' R D' U' R2	

99. D F2 U' B U' B2 L2 R F' D2 R D' B D F U2 L U' L2 D U' R' D' L2 F2

100. B F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F' L F' U B2 D B2 U2 L' B2 F' D F' D2



3x3 With Feet


Spoiler



1. R B' R' U' B L' D2 U' L2 U B2 F U' B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' R D U L2 B F	

2. U' B L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D F' U' L D' U' R D U2 F2 U' L R	

3. B U R F L R' F2 U B' L U' R' B L R2 U' F' R2 D B F U' L' D2 B2	

4. L' B2 U' R B L' R2 U B U2 L2 D U R D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R D' U2 B L'	

5. F L2 D2 B D' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R' B' L2 D' F L2 R' B' F' R2 B' F' U' R	

6. B' F' L' F L' R2 F D' R' U' L2 R D2 U F L' F D' L2 B R' B' F2 L D	

7. D U B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 R U2 R U' F' D' R F2 L' R2 B2 U' B2 D2	

8. B2 F2 U2 F L2 R U' R B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L' F R U' L' U' L' F' L R D'	

9. B F' U L' R' B' R2 F U2 F' D L R' F' U' R' F2 D U2 R' F L' B' L' F2	

10. F2 U' L2 F2 D U B D2 R D' U R' F L B' R F2 U' R' U L2 B2 F2 U' L'	

11. B' L D' B' L2 D F' L' F' L' R B F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 F D L' D R'	

12. R2 B2 R' B L B' F L2 D L2 B2 D2 B F R U2 R2 F U F2 L' R F2 U2 L2	

13. U2 B R' B' F2 R2 B' R' B2 D U L R' U' L2 D R' D2 B' F R2 D' L2 D2 U2	

14. U L B F U' B2 L D B D L2 U B2 L D R D2 B U2 B R F U R' U2	

15. R' U2 L D' L F' D R U' B' R U2 B L2 R D' L' B' F2 U' L U' R' B F2	

16. B' D' R F2 R2 F2 D2 L B' L' B U B2 L R2 U R2 U R' B' R' D2 F' U' R2	

17. D' B2 D' U L2 D' U F' R2 U2 B F' L' B2 U2 R' B U' B2 D' U B' F' D U2	

18. F2 L2 D' F D2 U2 F D2 U L U2 B L' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 R' D' F L2 B2 D' R'	

19. R' D' F' D B' U2 B F U R' B L2 F R F' L B2 D2 L2 U' L' U B2 D U'	

20. B2 F2 L R2 D2 L' B' D' U2 B' F2 L R' U' B' F R B2 U2 L' U F L2 D2 L'	

21. D2 R' D2 L' U' R2 B2 U' B2 F' L U R' D U' B2 D' R D2 L' D2 B D' L' R	

22. R F U2 F' L2 B F2 L' D' F R' B' F L B' F2 L' F2 L2 U L' U' L2 D R	

23. D L D' B' R D' L U' F' D2 U B' D' B U B R' F U' R B2 U L2 U R	

24. D2 R F2 D2 R B2 F L D' F R' F' R D B D' U2 L' U' B U F' U R2 F	

25. L U L R' F2 U2 R B2 F R' B R' D' B2 R' B' F2 D2 B' U' R D' B' U2 B'



3x3 Match the Scramble


Spoiler



1. L B' F L' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B R' B F L F L R' F' L' R B F' R' D	

2. U2 R B U B L' B2 R' B2 F' U2 F2 R' D2 B U2 L R' F D' F L D U' F'	

3. L2 D U2 F' L B' L R2 D U B' F' D2 L D F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L D2 L' D'	

4. B2 F' R D2 R2 D F' U2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F D L R2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 F D	

5. B' D2 U2 L2 U B' R' B2 F R2 D B' U' L2 D U2 L B' L' R2 D' R2 B' R B'	

6. D' U R F U F R' D' L U F2 R' D' B F' U' R B D L' R2 D R2 D' F'	

7. F U L B L2 R D2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 R' F2 D F D' L R D2 R B' L2 R F'	

8. L U F D U' L B L R2 B R2 B' L' B' D B2 R B' L' U B D U F D	

9. F U' B' F' L2 B F R2 D' B2 F' R' F2 L2 D' L' R2 U2 R2 F' L' R2 B' R2 D	

10. L' B' R F' D' L2 U B2 U L R D L' D2 L R2 D B' R2 B2 L' R' U L U2	

11. D' F L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L' R F R2 B' F' L' R2 F' L F' U2 F2 D L2 U R2	

12. R' B2 L' B' R B2 F R U L2 R2 D' L R2 D L' R D' U B F R F D' U	

13. U L2 U' F U2 R2 U2 L' F L' B' L' D' F D2 B U' R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 L	

14. U F2 L B U' R D2 F' U2 F R' B2 L2 B' F2 L D' L' R B F R B2 D2 U2	

15. B L U' F2 U F L' R F' D L D L' F2 R2 B' F' U F D U2 B' F D' B'	

16. F D L2 R B D' R2 F' L2 B' F' D' F' D' B R2 B' L F' R2 B' F2 L R' D2	

17. D' L2 B L' F' D' F' D F D U L2 R D' U2 R2 B F' D F R2 U' B2 R' B2	

18. F2 U R U B' F L2 F L' B' F2 L R B' D U2 F L2 B L2 B2 U' R' B2 U2	

19. U B R' U' R2 B' F D B' F2 D' L2 D B2 F R F' D' U L2 U R2 D' L2 R2	

20. R B U2 F2 D' B2 D U' R B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' F2 D B2 L D2 R2 U F' D R'	

21. B' D L B F' D2 U R D' U B F2 R' F R D F2 L D2 U' B L R2 F2 L2	

22. U B L' U2 L R2 D2 U B F' U B D R' B2 R B2 F2 U L R2 F D' F' L'	

23. D U2 R D B' D' L R' U2 B2 L' D2 L' B D' F L2 F' D2 U B2 U F' D2 F'	

24. L B R F L U' F2 R2 B R F2 R2 B D2 B' L F L F U' R B2 R2 B R	

25. R F2 R2 B D U' B R2 D' U B D2 R D2 U2 B2 U F R' B F' U2 L D' R'



3x3 Fewest Moves


Spoiler



1. L B U2 R' F2 U F' U' F' L R F L' D' U L B' F' L2 F' L' U' B2 L2 R2	

2. R2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D L' B2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F L' D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D'	

3. L' R B' R B F2 D' B' F2 L U' R2 D B F D2 L R2 D' R2 F' D' U' L F2	

4. D' L B' U2 L' R' B' F' L' B2 R2 D2 L F' U2 R' U' L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' D' U	

5. B2 L2 R U2 B' F2 L B' U L D2 U' B U' R D' F R D' B' D2 U' F2 U' B	

6. R2 D2 L R B2 F' R2 D' U B L D2 U L2 D2 U L R F2 D2 L2 R D B' R	

7. L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L B' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' D2 U F' R2 B F U B' U2 R2 B2 F2	

8. R' D' F2 L2 D2 U' L B2 R2 U' B' D F D' U2 F2 R D L R B2 D R B2 U'	

9. B2 F' L R' D L2 U2 L U2 R D B' F R' B F2 R' U2 F' L' D2 U2 R D' R2	

10. R U L' R' F U B L2 B R' F' D' F2 L' R' B' L' F' U F' L R' B2 L' R2	

11. B' D2 L D L2 D2 U2 B2 L' D F L B2 F2 L' U L R' B' R2 U2 B' F U B'	

12. B2 L2 R F U2 L' F' R2 B' U L2 B2 L' F' L2 U' F U2 R D F' L U' F2 U2	

13. R' F U F2 R U2 L' F' L' B U L2 U' B R' F' D U' L' D' B D' B L2 R	

14. B' D2 L B2 F2 R D' L B2 L2 D' U' L U2 L F' R2 B' L2 F' D U B L' R	

15. F2 D' R2 U' F D2 R2 B L2 R U2 L F D2 B F L2 R' B' L U' B L' F U'



2x2-4x4 Relay


Spoiler



1. F2 R' F R F' U R F2 U' 
D U' R F D' R2 F2 U2 D' L2 R' F2 D' R F2 L2 D2 F L D2 B L' R B U 
L2 u' r' L2 B' R r u F r2 f' U D L' D' u f B R2 F2 R' B' D r' B D' r' R' L' U F f r' B2 u L2 D U r U 

2. U R2 U F' U F' R' U' F 
L' B L F' B D R2 U' R2 B' F2 D' R' B2 U2 F L F' R' U L' R2 B R' B 
r u B' R F2 B L2 F' u L2 u L' R r U L2 B2 U' B' D2 u B' U' r2 L' F' B U' u2 L F' B2 D B2 u' U2 L r2 U2 R 

3. R2 F U' R2 F R F U' R' 
B' D2 U2 L2 U F' L2 D' F B D' L R D2 B R L' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U 
B' u2 r U' B2 L' R r' u' F2 B f D U2 R F2 B u' f2 U r' F2 L D u2 r' f' L' r2 R' F D F R' f' B2 U' R' L2 F2 

4. U2 F R' U' F' R U2 F2 R 
U L' D' U' R' D2 B' U' R' D2 L U' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F D' R F2 U2 D B2 F 
L u' r' F' D U' f D2 B' L2 R2 B' f2 r2 F' f2 D B L' u2 U' D F' L2 R' B u U B' u' f B2 R' r L U u L R2 u 

5. U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R' 
B D2 B' D B' L2 U B D U2 L' D' U B F L' D' B U L' R' B2 R2 B2 F' 
D2 u r' u2 F r f2 U2 D r' R2 f' u B u' F' f R' f' F u2 F' u' L2 r2 D r2 U' r u' L B2 u B u' B R f r f' 

6. F2 U F' R' F' R F2 U2 
L B' R' B U L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 F R D2 B R' F' L U F L D' R2 F R' 
B2 L' F2 D' F R F B2 L F' u' U2 L2 U2 D2 f D' F D' U2 B r L D2 R D' u' L F2 r' u2 F2 f2 U' u' F r D u2 U2 

7. F' U R2 U' F U' F' U2 R2 
U R' L B2 U2 B F R' U D' B' D R F2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 D' B R2 U' R F 
R' L2 F' r f2 L' B2 r' f L2 f2 u' R f' U' D' L B2 L B' f2 U2 R' u2 f L' u' F2 f' U' r' B D2 r2 F B' L' f' r' F' 

8. F U' R' F2 R F' U' R2 U' 
D' L2 R2 F2 B L2 F2 B' R2 B2 F D' U L' D R2 F' U' R B2 F' D' F' D2 B 
r2 L' u r D B F D2 u L2 B' F2 R r' D r u r2 B2 U r2 L R B2 U' B2 f U2 F f2 u2 D' L2 u' U' D f' R2 F' r 

9. F R U' F U F2 U2 
B2 L B R B' D' R' B' R U2 F B D2 U2 R2 F' R' U' F B U' R' U2 B U2 
B2 R2 r f' u' F2 U2 f L' R' r2 D2 B2 r u2 F' u' R r' F r' B r' R' B' D r2 F U R' D' L2 r2 u' B F2 u' B F u 

10. U F2 R2 F U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
L D U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L U R L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 D' U B2 F' D L' B2 R 
f' B' R L r' U2 r' F f2 u r F2 r' f2 r2 D F' L' F' U2 r2 R U2 R' u2 U' f2 u2 r2 B' R' U2 f2 R r D' U2 f2 u2 L' 

11. U' F' R F2 R F U2 F U' 
U L B2 R' D F2 U2 B2 U2 D B2 R D R' F2 R L D2 R D' F U2 R' L' U2 
F r' f2 D2 F2 B2 R2 f' D R2 u f' D' R f D' u F' U D' R' B' F f2 U2 f' U F U2 F2 u' f' R' D2 u' U' L B L2 r2 

12. F' U' F2 U' F U' F R' F U' 
R U F L2 R2 F2 L' B R B' D2 R' B2 D L F2 R' F' D' B L U' F L R 
B2 f r U2 B' r' f L' D L2 u2 D' f2 u2 F2 L2 R' f' F2 R' r2 F2 D B2 D' F B' f R B2 R2 B2 u2 D' U2 B D2 r2 F' U' 

13. F2 U R' U F2 R' U' F2 U 
U' D' F L' U R B D' B U L2 U R' B' L F2 D2 B2 R B L F2 D' L2 B' 
F u' B' D' B2 U L u F2 R' f r' u2 B L2 B U2 R r2 f' U2 B r' D2 B2 F f' U2 B r' F U2 B2 L D' R' B F L' U' 

14. R' U F2 R' F2 R' F' U R 
U2 F' U L' D' R U L' B U' B2 R2 L U' L' D2 L D' U' R2 L' B2 U2 R2 L2 
f U2 f u D B' u B2 u' F2 R' r2 L' F' U' F' f' U' u2 B R2 B2 R2 L U2 r F u2 r' L2 u' B' D B2 U u' B2 L2 U L2 

15. U2 F R' U R' F2 R' F' R2 U' 
B2 U' R' B' L' U' B' L U2 D R D2 F' U B' F' D L2 F' D' U' B' L' F2 B2 
D U' R' f B D2 L' B F2 f R2 D' B D2 r2 u f2 u f2 U u B R u R' F R' L f' u F2 L2 R U2 u' R' F f2 R' D2



2x2-5x5 Relay


Spoiler



1. F' U F' R U2 R U R2 U2 
F' L F2 U' R B2 R2 F' L' B U R B' U D' L' R2 D U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F U' 
F' R' L2 F2 U2 f B U' B U' B D r2 F2 U' R2 D' r L2 u r F2 D2 B' f r' L2 F D' r' R2 f' F' r2 L' u' D' R' f' L 
R' r U' R' F' L2 d' u' B2 F' D' L2 r' U' u f R' b2 l2 b R2 B2 l' u d2 B L' U L' f' R D l' u' r2 F' L F' R r2 l d' F' R2 d' l' B L R B' l2 F2 d2 L l u d2 U' F' l' 

2. R U2 R U2 R F U2 F' 
D2 B' D2 L' B2 U L2 D2 R' L U' F' B2 U D F2 L2 R F2 L' B F2 D' R' D 
D L' F L U2 B' R' f B' D r2 U' B' f2 R U' B D R2 f2 U' r' f2 B D' F' u U2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 u F L' R2 F' D' f2 
l' d' b2 U D B' u2 U d r2 U2 L2 d2 b2 l F2 d' r' R l B2 u f2 u2 r' F2 l2 D' U r' d2 u L' R U2 b2 d2 R D' l' D u' l f l' R d2 b2 F R B F f' b' u f2 D F' l' F2 

3. U2 F2 U R' U2 F U' R U2 
F' R' L F' U D B2 D' F2 B L' B2 D2 L' R F D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 R D' B2 
D U B' U' u' D' R r U2 D2 u' R2 U2 D B F R2 D U' r' f2 D2 u' R r2 F2 B2 R2 D2 f' r2 U u' D' R2 D2 B2 r' L D 
l2 B U' f d2 b2 B' r l L2 F D2 l' F' d R2 l' r2 B l2 b' B2 F' r' f2 r R' F' b U D2 d2 f F R2 B r2 u2 L f2 u2 D L' d' R' F U d F d' F D2 R' l F2 d' L' b u2 B' 

4. F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U 
L D L F R' L B D' L' R2 U B' L' D' U2 B' L F2 L R' D2 U' F' D L2 
F U' B2 r' F L' u' U2 f2 D' U' F' r2 B' L B D' R D2 u2 L u D2 B' f2 R' f' u r F2 u' f R' B' R' u r F' R u 
f2 R' r2 U' f F U L l u D2 L2 R2 D U L2 b D r2 B2 l' B' l' D2 F' d f' r B2 D2 b' l' B D' r2 F' B' u2 d r' F2 l2 F d' U r2 d2 L' r D2 F b l L R2 r u2 B' U R' 

5. R2 U F' R F2 R U' 
U2 D R' D B2 R' B2 F2 U F' B2 L R U' F U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 B' D U 
U' R' U R2 u2 U R B' u L' D2 L' R2 f r2 D2 R' f2 u R' L2 F D2 L f B' L2 R' u' D' f' U2 R u D R r2 B2 D2 r 
U' L B d2 B2 D' L l B2 r2 f R L2 D' f F d2 r2 u2 r2 R' F' u f' L F' f2 L2 u U B2 l2 r' B' U' f2 B2 F2 U R' f' B' b' d r' f' U' F2 L d2 F' f2 l d2 f' d2 l' d R F 

6. F2 U R' U2 R2 F R' F2 U2 
B2 D2 B' U' R B' R' U R' L2 U2 D' L B' D U B' D' R U L2 B R' B' L2 
u2 f' B r u2 D' r' B2 U2 u' L2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B D' U2 R r' U2 L F' r' D' u' R' r L' U2 F f' r2 U2 R2 B2 F R L2 
f' b' F D' B2 F2 d R l2 D u2 L d2 B2 R2 D' u2 l F' B2 U2 R2 d' F2 r f2 F B' u' b2 R' L D L' l2 U b l F2 l2 L u D2 U r2 U L2 r' u l' u' b2 R d' F L' b' u2 l' r2 

7. F2 U R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' 
R2 B' U R2 D U' F' D2 B L2 U2 D F R D' B' D' B' R B L' F U' B2 R 
F2 R f D R D' L' F2 B f' R r U2 D2 r f B2 U' u' D' B2 R B2 D B' D' U2 R2 B' D' F' U' B F' r R2 U f R' L2 
u' f d2 L l' f2 b2 R u2 d' U2 b2 B' f2 r f' R' b r d' D' R2 d L2 f' B2 R d2 R2 d D' L U l2 U' f2 D' L f B' R2 u2 D' d L2 B2 f' F2 R' l' r' b f B' r D2 l' f D2 l2 

8. R F2 U' F R F R' F2 
R' U2 R' F' L2 R' D L' B2 L B U B F U' R F B2 U' F B' D R' D' R' 
B' F2 f r R D2 L' u R F2 L D' f2 u U B F2 R2 F u2 f' B2 r F f2 B2 R f2 F2 u f' R' F' R2 B' f U' D' f2 u 
D B2 b' d' r2 b2 R' u2 L' B r L2 D l2 u2 l r D2 l' F' L' u' r' l F L' U2 f l' L r' R u U2 F2 b' B2 R B' u2 F' f' L' b' U u2 d b R' r L' U L2 b2 l' u l R f2 d 

9. U2 R' F R' F U' R' U2 R 
D L' F2 B D' L' U R B2 D' B R' U F' D2 B D L F' U' R' D' F2 B R' 
B f' D u' U r2 U' u2 D' r2 B' U' B' L2 U2 B F2 f' u R L' r2 u2 U2 L' B' D B' F' R2 f2 L' R2 f B' L2 R' r2 F' r 
b' l u2 b2 r F L R' f2 U2 R L' f2 F' b' D' d' B' f2 R F D2 F' u2 R' u2 F2 f2 r2 d' r D' U' R F U u2 f U b B' L2 d U' f B' L' u2 L F' U2 d D2 l2 L R D f u b2 

10. R F R U2 F' U R' F R' 
F2 L R B' D' F' D' B' F R2 U' B2 R' F' U' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R U R D' 
F r' L U' R2 B f D B u2 D L r' R' u F' u2 U2 f2 u' D R f2 D2 F2 u U B2 L' u' F2 u f2 D' U' R' f' D2 f' u 
b B F r2 B' D b l2 U2 b' r2 R' D' r2 u' B2 L2 F' U' r' U' B' u' D d' B2 f2 r2 B u' D' F B' l' F u r2 U B u f B2 l F d2 b' l' d D' L2 F b D2 B2 l2 b2 D' d2 r U2 

11. U R F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' 
U2 D B2 L' U2 F D2 F D' U2 F B2 L' D2 L' R U' R2 U' D' L U D2 F' R2 
L' r2 R U' B' F u2 D' U L2 U R u2 D' R' f' R2 B r' D2 U u' r2 B' u2 U' R2 B2 D' F L2 u' L' F' R2 F f2 D2 L' U2 
f2 R b R' f2 l' d2 B2 U u r' L2 l2 f D' U2 r2 u' b2 u' d l' L F' B' d2 U' b' B' r u D2 F2 r' u r f2 u2 f b' U2 d B D' d2 u' L2 b l u2 L B' l2 r' u F r2 F B U 

12. U R U2 R U R2 U2 F2 U' 
B2 U2 L F R2 F2 U F B2 L D2 F2 R2 B' D' U2 B' U' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L 
B u F' U' L' F U' r' f' L B D' B2 u' R F B2 U u2 D f2 R f' D' R F L' R2 u2 D' F2 R B D F2 L' D r F' f' 
B' u2 d' D r' L' F' r2 D2 f d' B F' D F2 f b R2 F R' L' b l R L2 D2 U2 F2 R' b2 d2 R f' R2 f' F u' F f2 b2 R D l' f' u2 r d' R U b u' U2 L2 R2 b2 f l2 B' F' u' 

13. R2 U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R' 
D2 U' L B2 U2 L' D2 U' B2 U' R B F2 U2 D B2 L D2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 L' 
r' D r' u' D' U2 L2 r' f u' L2 B D' B2 f U f r f' R U D r' F2 f' U2 D2 u f U' D' L2 B2 U' L2 F D2 u' L' u 
b2 R2 l' U' r' l B f' r' d U B r' U f' L' l' d L' r b l2 F2 d' R2 f2 U2 u' r' b' l B2 R u' L' d2 R F2 l' R2 f B2 F2 R' l2 D2 R' u2 f2 u' D' B D' l' F' U' R' u2 R2 U2 

14. F' R F2 U' F U' F2 U F U' 
R' D' F U' F R2 B F' U2 F' R' D B' L' D' U' B2 D' R F R2 F D F L2 
r R2 U L' D' u F' U u2 L2 u R2 D2 U2 r L' U2 B L' D2 u2 r2 L2 F2 B u F2 r f D r2 f' U' f U' u' F2 R2 B2 f2 
F' l B' l b' D d F' L' B F2 l d' U2 D2 L' f' L u2 d f' u' D2 U' f u' b' U d' D2 b2 u B d' r2 D' L2 F d B' R2 L l2 f2 u b' L2 U2 D' F2 r f D f U' r F' B2 u D 

15. F2 U' F U' F2 U F R' F2 
L' U' F' L2 B2 D' U' R U2 F L U' B D' R' D2 B2 U B L' D R' B R2 B' 
f2 L F2 D2 U2 F' R' r L2 f' D2 L B L r' u B' D f2 u' D2 f2 L D' r2 D L' F R2 F2 B' R' L' F' R r L' B2 U D' 
f D2 B f F b2 L B' u' U' D2 b' d l f b' F2 D' B2 u F2 b' L u' L2 b' F l b R2 r L' b2 d' L d U2 F2 l' f' U2 u2 d2 f2 F2 b l r R D2 l2 U2 F2 R2 F' R L2 l2 F D'



Magic (Just do 50 solves)


Spoiler



Looks better with the spoiler.



Master Magic (Just do 50 solves)


Spoiler



Looks better with the spoiler.



Clock


Spoiler





```
1. UU u4    dU u2    dU u4'   UU u4'   UU u3    UU       Ud u5    Ud u2'   dd u4    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d6    dd d'    UU

2. UU u4    dU u     dU u6    UU u3'   UU u2    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u6    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   dU

3. UU u4    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u4'   UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   UU

4. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u'    UU u5'   UU u2    UU u4    Ud u4'   Ud u     dd u3'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d3    dd d5    dd

5. UU u3'   dU       dU u4'   UU u'    UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u5'   dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d5'   dd d2    Ud

6. UU u5'   dU u     dU u2'   UU u4    UU u4'   UU u     Ud u4    Ud u5    dd       dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d2    dd d2'   dU

7. UU u5'   dU u2    dU u6    UU       UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd       Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d'    dd d4    UU

8. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4'   UU u4    UU u6    UU u'    Ud u'    Ud       dd u     dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d3'   dd       dU

9. UU u5    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u2    UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud       Ud u4'   dd u5'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5    dd d2    dd

10. UU u4'   dU u3    dU u5    UU u6    UU       UU u4    Ud u'    Ud u     dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d5    dd

11. UU u2'   dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u     UU u2    UU u     Ud       Ud u5    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU

12. UU u4    dU u'    dU u6    UU       UU u5'   UU u5    Ud u3'   Ud u4'   dd u2'   dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d'    Ud

13. UU u6    dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u3'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u'    Ud u5    dd u3'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d5    dd d2'   Ud

14. UU u     dU u3    dU u     UU u2    UU u2    UU u2    Ud u5    Ud u     dd u6    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU       dd d4    dd

15. UU u6    dU       dU u6    UU u3'   UU       UU u5    Ud u'    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d'    dd d     UU

16. UU u4'   dU u3'   dU u3    UU u4'   UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud u5'   Ud       dd u5    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d4    dd

17. UU u3    dU u'    dU u3    UU u5    UU u2'   UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud u4    dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d     dU

18. UU u3'   dU       dU u5    UU u2    UU u5    UU u'    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d2'   dd

19. UU u3'   dU u'    dU u     UU u4'   UU u4    UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u6    dd u5'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d2    dd d4'   Ud

20. UU u3'   dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u2'   Ud u2'   dd u     dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4    dd       Ud

21. UU u5    dU u2    dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u5    UU u2    Ud u4    Ud u6    dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d2'   dd d4    Ud

22. UU u     dU u6    dU       UU       UU u4    UU u5    Ud u3    Ud u6    dd u'    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2'   dU

23. UU u     dU u3'   dU u3'   UU u5    UU u6    UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud       dd u'    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d5'   dd d3    UU

24. UU u     dU u6    dU u5    UU u5'   UU u3'   UU u2'   Ud u6    Ud u     dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d3    dd d2'   dU

25. UU u     dU u2'   dU       UU u4'   UU u4'   UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU       dd d     UU

26. UU u     dU       dU u3'   UU u5    UU u     UU u6    Ud u5    Ud u6    dd u3'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d4'   dd d     UU

27. UU u2    dU u2'   dU u5    UU u3'   UU u     UU u3'   Ud u5    Ud u4'   dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   Ud

28. UU u3'   dU u4    dU u5'   UU u5    UU u2'   UU u4    Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u6    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d     dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d3    dd d'    UU

29. UU u6    dU u2'   dU u5'   UU       UU u3'   UU u'    Ud u     Ud u3    dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d3'   dd       dd

30. UU u3'   dU u3'   dU u5'   UU       UU u2    UU u5    Ud u2    Ud u2    dd u3    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU       dd d3    dd

31. UU u6    dU u5    dU u6    UU u2    UU u4    UU u4'   Ud u5    Ud u3'   dd u6    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d4'   dd

32. UU u2    dU u6    dU u3    UU u3'   UU u2'   UU u'    Ud u2    Ud u     dd u4    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d4    dd d6    dd

33. UU       dU u3    dU u     UU u2'   UU       UU u3'   Ud u6    Ud u2'   dd u2'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d2'   dd d4'   dU

34. UU u3    dU u3    dU u3    UU u5'   UU u6    UU u2    Ud u6    Ud u2'   dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d6    dd d3    dU

35. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u     UU u2'   UU u3    UU u5    Ud u     Ud u'    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d     dU

36. UU u'    dU u2'   dU u     UU u4'   UU u     UU u6    Ud u3'   Ud u3    dd u5'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   Ud

37. UU u2    dU u4'   dU u3'   UU u4    UU u4    UU u6    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u     dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d'    dd d     dd

38. UU u6    dU u6    dU u     UU u4    UU u'    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u3    dd       dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d4    dd       Ud

39. UU       dU u     dU u4'   UU u6    UU u     UU u4'   Ud u'    Ud u5'   dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5'   dd d2'   dd

40. UU u'    dU u3'   dU u5    UU u5    UU u5    UU u4    Ud u3    Ud u4    dd u4'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d4'   UU

41. UU u'    dU u3    dU u2    UU u2    UU u4'   UU u5'   Ud u3'   Ud       dd       dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d4    dd d2'   dd

42. UU u2    dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u2    UU u6    Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u6    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2    dd d     UU

43. UU u3    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u4    UU       UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u5'   dd u6    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d5    dU

44. UU u2'   dU       dU u2    UU u3    UU u5    UU u3'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u2    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU d3'   dd d3'   dU

45. UU u2'   dU u6    dU u4    UU       UU u6    UU u4    Ud       Ud u5'   dd u3'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d4    dd d4    UU

46. UU u2    dU u4'   dU u3'   UU u2'   UU u5'   UU u2'   Ud u5'   Ud u4    dd u'    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d6    dd d2    UU

47. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4    UU u5'   UU u'    UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud       dd u4'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU       dd d3'   Ud

48. UU u2    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u'    UU u3'   UU       Ud u6    Ud u'    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU

49. UU u5'   dU u     dU u     UU u5'   UU u     UU u2'   Ud u2'   Ud u3'   dd u2    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4'   dd d6    dU

50. UU u2    dU u5    dU u3    UU u3'   UU u3    UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u2'   dd u5'   dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d     dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU
```




Megaminx


Spoiler



1.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

6.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

9.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

12.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

13.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

14.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

15.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

16.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

17.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

18.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

19.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

20.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

21.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

22.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

23.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

24.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

25.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

26.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

27.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

28.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

29.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

30.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

31.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

32.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

33.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

34.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

35.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

36.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

37.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

38.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

39.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

40.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

41.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

42.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

43.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

44.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

45.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

46.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

47.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

48.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

49.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

50.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'



Pyraminx


Spoiler



1. R L' U R U' L' B R' l b' u' 

2. U R L U' B' L R' U l r' u 

3. L' U B L R' B' U L r u 

4. R' B R' U B L' R L l r b u 

5. U' L' B' U B' U R U' l' r u' 

6. U L B' R' L' R U' L' l' r' b' u 

7. R L R L R L' B' R l' r' u' 

8. U L' B L' B R L' U u' 

9. U R L B' U R L' B' r' b' u 

10. R U' R' L U B L' R' r u' 

11. R' U L' R' L' U' B' L' l' r' b 

12. U B R L' U R' L' R l r u' 

13. B' U B' R' L B' R' B' l r' u' 

14. U R B' R' U R' U L l r b' 

15. B U' R' B' R L B U l b 

16. U L R' U' R L' B R' r b' u 

17. U' B' L U' L R B R r 

18. R L' R' B L B U B' l r 

19. R L U R U R' U' B' l' r' u' 

20. R U B' R L U' L R l' r b 

21. U R' L B R' L' R' B' l r b' u' 

22. L R B R' B U' L' B' r b u' 

23. U R B U' B' U' R B b u' 

24. L R L R U' B' L B b' u 

25. U R L U' R' B R B' R l' b' 

26. R L B L B' U R' L' l' u' 

27. L B U' L' B R L' B' r b' 

28. L' U' R B' L B' R U r u' 

29. R B' L U B L U' L' l' r b u' 

30. U' R B' R U B U' R b' u 

31. L' R' B' L' B' R L' B l' r b' u 

32. L' R L U' R' L U L' l r' b' 

33. L' B U L U' B' U' B l' r' b' u 

34. B' U' B' L R L' B' R' l' r' 

35. B L' B R' L' U' B U' r b u 

36. R L' B L' B' L' B U' l' b' 

37. U B L U B U B' L' r' b 

38. L B' L' U' B L' R L l' r' b u 

39. L R U R B U' R L' r' u 

40. U R' B' R' L B' R' B' l 

41. L' R' U R' B U' R B' U l' r' u 

42. R L' U R U R U' B l u' 

43. L' U' R U' R' U' R L r' b' 

44. B' R U' B' R' U B U l r' b' u' 

45. U' R L R' B L B' U' r b' u 

46. U' L R' L' U B U R' L l r b' u 

47. U R' L' U' L U' B R b u' 

48. L' B' U B' R L' B' R l r' b u 

49. L R U B' R U B' R l' b 

50. U B U R' B U' B L' l' b'



Square-1


Spoiler



1. (-2,0) (0,-1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,1) (0,2) (0,3) (2,0)

2. (-5,-1) (0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (5,0) (-3,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (2,5) (-2,1) (6,2)

3. (0,2) (0,-3) (6,0) (-3,1) (6,3) (5,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (-2,4) (5,4) (-5,0) (1,0)

4. (0,2) (0,-5) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,2) (6,3) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (0,1) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,1) (0,2) (2,0)

5. (0,2) (0,-3) (4,4) (3,2) (6,3) (3,0) (5,1) (0,4) (-2,2) (5,0) (2,0) (6,4) (3,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (2,0) 

6. (0,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,1) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (0,2) (4,4) (2,2) (1,0) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,4) (5,0)

7. (0,2) (1,4) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (6,2) (1,0) (2,0) (0,1) (6,0) (5,1) (-3,0) (-2,5) (-1,4) (3,2) (6,0) (0,2)

8. (-2,0) (3,5) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (-5,0) 

9. (-2,3) (0,-1) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,4) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (4,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0)

10. (0,6) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,3) (-3,1) (-2,5) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-4,3)

11. (-5,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,5) (-1,4) (3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (2,4) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (2,0)

12. (4,6) (-3,-4) (6,3) (4,5) (6,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (-4,5) (6,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (4,4) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0)

13. (6,-3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,1) (5,3) (6,2) (6,4) (4,3) 

14. (0,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (6,5) (5,1) (-4,0) (-5,2) (6,3) (0,5) (6,3) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,3) (4,3) (-5,0) 

15. (0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,5) (1,3) (3,1) (2,0) (3,2) (1,3) (0,1) (2,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (3,0) 

16. (-2,-4) (6,6) (-3,2) (4,1) (0,3) (2,5) (0,4) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,4)

17. (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-5,5) (-2,2) (4,2) (-3,2) (0,3) (-5,2) (2,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (-4,3)

18. (6,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,2) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,2) (0,2) (4,2) (-4,4) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) 

19. (0,-4) (4,4) (-4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-2,0)

20. (-5,2) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (-2,4) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,4) 

21. (0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (3,0) (0,3) (2,2) (0,3) (4,0) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (3,2) 

22. (4,0) (-3,0) (-1,2) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,1) (0,5) (3,3) (0,5) (4,4) (2,5) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,4) (2,4) 

23. (6,2) (3,1) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,4) (4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,0)

24. (-2,3) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (2,5) (-5,0) (2,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (-3,1) (-3,3) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) 

25. (4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (3,4) (3,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (1,2) (-3,0) (1,0) (4,0) (4,4) (-2,0)

26. (-2,0) (5,6) (-3,0) (3,5) (-3,1) (0,1) (6,2) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (0,3) (0,2)

27. (-3,5) (-3,3) (-5,1) (2,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,5) (2,3) (6,0) (-2,3) (2,2) (-2,1) (6,2) (6,4)

28. (0,6) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,5) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,1) (2,3) (0,2) (4,0) (3,2)

29. (0,-1) (0,-2) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-5,0) (-2,5) (0,1) (5,0) (6,0) (1,0) (6,0) (0,5) (1,2) (-3,0) (0,4) 

30. (3,6) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,0) (6,3) (4,1) (-3,2) (2,4) (0,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (2,2) (1,0) (3,0) (3,0) (0,2) 

31. (-5,-4) (-3,-3) (0,3) (1,0) (-1,5) (-5,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-3,0) (2,3) (-2,4) (5,0) (5,0)

32. (6,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,4) (5,0) (6,4) (2,0) (-5,4) (5,0) (1,0) (-5,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,3) 

33. (0,3) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,4) (-3,2) (6,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) 

34. (6,5) (-3,6) (0,1) (0,3) (3,2) (1,2) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-5,5) (4,3) (-3,0)

35. (0,6) (0,3) (1,3) (6,0) (0,5) (2,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (4,5) (-5,0) (5,1) (0,5) (1,2) (6,0) (3,2) (0,2) 

36. (-5,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (6,2) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (4,2) (-1,2)

37. (0,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (2,5) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (3,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (-1,0)

38. (-3,-4) (0,-2) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,4) (5,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (-5,2) (2,1) 

39. (1,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (5,0) (-2,3) (3,3) (0,5) (4,3) (3,5) (0,3) (3,4) (5,0) (4,4) (6,2) (4,0) (0,2) 

40. (0,-4) (-3,1) (6,3) (0,3) (6,1) (6,3) (0,5) (0,2) (6,4) (4,2) (-2,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (-5,0) 

41. (0,6) (-3,6) (-3,0) (0,1) (2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,1) (6,0) (2,3) (2,3) (-5,1) (0,5) (-1,1) (0,1) (0,5) 

42. (-5,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-5,4) (2,0) (0,2) (-5,1) (0,2) (3,0) (-2,1) (6,2) (6,4)

43. (0,5) (-5,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,5) (-1,2) (2,0) (0,2) (4,2) (0,4) (3,0) (2,1) (4,5) (0,5) (0,4) 

44. (0,2) (0,-2) (3,0) (-3,2) (1,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (3,4) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) 

45. (0,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (2,2) (-3,1) (6,5) (-3,4) (-3,0) (4,5) (-2,0) (6,1) (5,0)

46. (0,2) (6,-5) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,1) (2,2) (0,4) (6,4) (6,3) (-2,3) 

47. (0,-1) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (-3,4) (0,3) (6,3) (5,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4)

48. (0,6) (6,-3) (-3,1) (3,0) (5,2) (4,0) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,5) (5,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (5,4) (-2,5) 

49. (0,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,1) (6,3) (3,4) (0,3) (-4,2) (0,1) (1,3) (3,5) (-3,5) (0,3) (1,4) (5,0)

50. (0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (-3,5) (-5,1) (-1,5) (4,3) (3,3) (1,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-3,0) (1,5) (-1,0) (3,1)


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.51 


Spoiler



4.11, 4.75, 3.51, 3.92, 3.95, 2.35, 2.32, 3.83, 3.75, 2.83, 3.04, 3.74, 2.28, 5.11, 3.44, 2.81, 3.88, 2.74, 1.69, 4.19, 3.99, 3.70, 3.59, 3.52, 3.82, 3.32, 3.66, 4.01, 3.66, 4.65, 3.14, 3.88, 3.75, 3.66, 4.18, 2.97, 7.64, 3.08, 2.45, 3.87, 3.91, 3.49, 3.89, 3.22, 3.66, 2.58, 3.21, 4.37, 3.73, 3.99, 3.02, 3.77, 4.18, 2.54, 2.70, 4.25, 4.12, 3.11, 2.60, 3.94, 4.63, 3.34, 4.44, 3.05, 4.21, 1.66, 3.56, 3.54, 4.24, 4.19, *1.81, 1.80, 2.54, 3.70, 2.86, 3.77, 2.90, 4.20, 2.28, 2.45, 2.90, 1.92*, 3.45, 3.89, 4.02, 3.44, 3.23, 6.17, 3.13, 3.77, 3.87, DNF, 3.94, 5.10, 3.65, 2.36, 3.21, 4.08, 3.23, 3.64

Best avg5: 2.40 

Best avg12: 2.71

If only we could use keyboard in competition. This was done with CFOP, Ortega, and 10 or so CLL's.


3x3: 14.17


Spoiler



13.51, 15.17, 13.44, 13.32, 14.23, 18.70, 13.86, 19.14, 17.22, 17.00, 15.07, 16.82, 12.03, 16.72, 15.91, 14.84, 16.01, 16.25, 12.71, 12.11, 11.87, 17.66, 17.31, 17.00, 12.51, 16.25, 16.18, 12.60, 15.22, 15.33, 15.35, 17.25, 11.28, 14.82, 16.31, 12.94, 14.16, 14.86, 14.58, 12.69, 11.98, 12.36, 13.96, 11.93, 14.76, 16.33, 16.14, 11.61, 15.94, 16.66, 13.14, 13.91, 14.77, 14.46, 11.54, 14.03, 14.16, 12.96, 15.38, 13.36, 14.79, 11.93, 12.69, 10.43, 13.56, 14.57, 10.34, 16.18, 14.31, 13.76, 12.48, 12.01, 17.85, 16.89, 14.87, 13.27, 13.16, 14.04, 14.77, 12.97, 13.61, 11.82, 17.70, *12.80, 11.64, 11.00, 12.48, 10.83, 9.45, 14.10, 13.24, 14.36, 11.50, 12.39, 13.71*, 13.99, 13.97, 13.84, 13.88, 16.10

best time: 9.45
worst time: 19.14

current avg5: 13.95 (σ = 0.05)
best avg5: 11.16 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 13.50 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 12.37 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 14.17 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 14.17 (σ = 1.88)

All PB's except single.


4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2BLD:
3BLD:
Multi: 
OH: 
MTS: 
FMC:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:
*Magic*: 1.58


Spoiler



1.50, 2.10, 1.75, 1.57, 2.05, 1.63, 1.45, 1.46, 2.22, 2.02, 1.59, 1.47, 1.48, 1.71, 1.86, 1.77, 1.50, 1.53, 1.98, 1.62, 1.52, 1.38, 2.28, 1.63, 1.68, 1.73, 1.89, 1.53, 1.47, 1.51, 1.69, 1.47, 1.55, 34.43, 1.51, 1.50, 1.47, 1.47, *1.30, 1.37, 1.38, 1.30, 1.41, 1.33, 1.27, 1.51, 1.38, 1.49, 1.44, 1.24*

Best avg5: 1.34 (σ = 0.04)

Best avg12: 1.37 (σ = 0.07)


Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 
Square-1:


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 24, 2011)

2x2- 


Spoiler



7.32, 9.66, 8.61, 9.21, 6.53, 11.58, 10.82, 7.45, 7.09, 7.26, 6.20, 5.97, 6.38, 10.77, 8.10, 9.83, 8.77, 5.31, 5.90, 9.08, 6.26, 8.30, 9.74, 5.92, 10.35+ (25)


3x3- 


Spoiler



30,63, 24.27, 27.49, 23.81, 23.33, 22.24, 29.13, 35.95, 31.89+, 21.78 (10)


4x4- 


Spoiler



1:29.52, (1)


5x5-


Spoiler



4:07.09 (1)


3x3 OH- 


Spoiler



59.28, 57.66, 56.22, 52.93, 56.42 (5)


2-4 Relay- 


Spoiler



2:14.06, DNF, (2)


2-5 Relay-


Spoiler



6:36.39, (1)


Magic- 2.07


Spoiler



1.11, 3.17+, 1.22, 1.18, 2.89, 1.14, 1.99, 1.23, 1.23, 2.07, 1.20, 1.10, 1.09, 2.10, 1.14, 1.12, 2.39, 1.16, DNF, 1.18, 1.09, 1.16, 6.51+, 1.30, 19.16, 1.15, 1.11, 3.12, 1.19, 4.32, 1.29, 1.18, 1.08, 2.43, 1.23, 1.11, 1.62, 1.26, 1.08, 1.11, 1.06, 3.67, 1.15, 1.13, 1.14, 1.13, 2.14, 1.71, 3.18+, 1.11


Master Magic- 


Spoiler



4.51, 4.80, 5.90, 4.99, 3.72, 5.60, 5.72, 4.77, 3.27, 3.67, 3.87, 4.72, 3.20, 6.34, 5.06, 4.53, 3.40, 4.19, 3.85, 4.05, (20)


Megaminx- 


Spoiler



5:10.27, (1)


Pyraminx- 


Spoiler



35.34, 30,92, 20.21, 21.31, 27.91, 12.93, 22.07, 27.04, 22.99, 17.29 (10)


Square-1- 
2x2 BLD-
3x3 BLD-


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Can I post now?



People have been able to post since I made two reserve posts.



brandbest1 said:


> Megaminx- Ok i am not doing 50 megaminx solves



Why not? For a lot of people it takes as long as 5x5.




brandbest1 said:


> This is a little frightening.



You will be fine. It gets you closer to winning that elite Guhong.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> You will be fine. It gets you closer to winning that elite Guhong.


 
Right.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.96, 3.83, 4.91, 3.85, 3.91, 1.63, 5.00, 3.45, 3.66, 4.05, 4.89, 2.00, 3.95, 3.81, 4.04, 3.25, 4.76, 3.88, 2.95, 3.34, 3.45, 4.98, 3.70, 3.76, 3.51, 2.31, 3.71, 3.78, 2.99, 3.98, 3.65, 3.20, 3.06, 3.35, 4.46, 2.78, 3.64, 2.48, 4.06, 4.04, 4.39, 4.19, 3.63, 4.76, 3.83, 3.20, 4.16, 3.51, 6.91, 3.36, 4.00, 3.98, 3.98, 4.90, 4.13, 5.45, 4.78, 3.01, 3.59, 2.83, 3.24, 3.13, 4.89, 3.50, 4.51, 2.46, 3.70, 3.51, 3.85, 4.81, 3.68, 4.56, 3.83, 3.51, 4.54, 3.36, 4.90, 3.84, 3.06, 3.90, 2.64, 2.95, 2.90, 3.33, 3.88, 3.25, 3.98, 3.81, 4.29, 3.46, 3.89, 5.41, 3.91, 3.30, 3.45, 1.31, 3.99, 4.06, 4.10, 3.33 = *3.75*
*3x3:* 13.64, 13.68, 13.78, 15.49, 11.21, 12.94, 14.00, 14.20, 13.00, 14.56, 13.41, 12.70, 14.94, 13.13, 15.73, 11.31, 11.25, 14.15, 14.49, 18.81, 16.98, 11.86, 11.01, 14.65, 15.04, 14.25, 13.70, 14.35, 13.84, 13.58, 13.43, 12.10, 14.41, 13.19, 13.16, 16.45, 13.88, 13.16, 11.35, 13.74, 13.28, 13.86, 9.46, 13.69, 12.69, 11.26, 12.84, 11.23, 13.20, 14.95, 11.50, 10.76, 13.54, 10.29, 13.05, 13.34, 15.18, 12.40, 14.76, 12.84, 15.44, 11.54, 16.19, 17.20, 10.99, 15.01, 12.26, 13.96, 14.96, 12.43, 12.49, 11.86, 13.39, 11.16, 14.79, 11.96, 12.70, 13.29, 12.95, 12.86, 15.39, 13.35, 13.75, 14.35, 14.79, 13.21, 14.85, 16.33, 14.98, 12.80, 12.85, 13.00, 12.24, 13.19, 14.44, 14.57, 12.50, 13.83, 11.91, 14.35 = *13.47*
*4x4:* 1:06.41, 1:02.24, 1:03.15, 1:00.63, 57.59, 1:05.71, 1:00.51, 1:07.44, 1:09.39, 56.33, 53.41, 1:13.25, 1:04.33, 1:12.93, 58.04, 1:12.75, 1:02.68, 56.80, 1:04.04, 1:03.40, 57.00, 1:00.76, 1:10.48, 1:00.18, 1:10.28, 1:05.76, 1:10.56, 1:00.01, 1:05.98, 57.04, 1:02.18, 1:01.51, 1:02.11, 51.79, 1:00.45, 1:00.89, 54.01, 58.61, 58.33, 1:01.54, 53.86, 58.33, 1:04.79, 56.14, 56.86, 58.18, 50.21, 1:23.93, 50.59, 55.36 = ? *(Can someone calculate average?)*
*5x5:*
*OH:*
*2-4: * 1:24.59, 1:28.70, 1:25.94, 1:22.55, 1:25.01, 1:31.71, 1:14.74, 1:23.04, 1:23.45, 1:14.85, 1:29.48, 1:24.81, 1:15.55, DNF(0.05), 1:22.55= *1:24.02*
*2-5:*
*Pyraminx:* 9.63, 10.06, 9.88, 9.85, 8.16, 7.31, 6.75, 8.43, 8.41, 7.86, 7.73, 10.30, 11.01, 8.76, 9.84, 7.46, 12.44, 7.80, 15.81, 8.79, 11.59, 7.44, 8.56, 8.44, 10.44, 11.26, 9.61, 8.63, 10.00, 7.29, 9.16, 6.30, 10.64, 5.51, 12.23, 12.36, 8.58, 6.93, 10.45, 7.40, 7.14, 10.79, 8.01, 10.51, 8.39, 5.04, 11.06, 8.74, 11.84, 7.88= *9.12*
*Square-1:*
*Megaminx:*
*Magic:*
*MTS:*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 52.19, 47.19, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:09.23 *(10)*

Before Note: 2x2 BLD will be a joke for me. I'll probably only end up with a success on like 7 of them.  I also probably won't start till' mid-December.


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Do we have to post all of the invidiual times?


 
I guess not(though it is preferred).


----------



## Hershey (Nov 24, 2011)

2x2: 6.22 average

6.52, 6.68, 7.18, 5.32, 5.23, 6.07, 6.89, 5.32, 6.28, 4.94, 6.99, 5.46, 6.05, 5.20, 5.11, 7.62, 6.08, 5.05, 6.42, 9.01, 5.66, 5.47, 5.45, 7.28, 7.53, 6.48, 4.74, 5.75, 5.43, 6.87, 5.54, 6.65, 7.19, 6.97, 7.03, 3.38, 5.70, 7.72, 5.78, 5.90, 5.37, 7.09, 5.06, 9.43, 4.39, 4.45, 7.87, 5.12, 5.48, 4.83, 6.13, 5.74, 10.00, 4.78, 7.00, 6.49, 6.88, 6.72, 6.09, 5.37, 6.00, 4.32, 8.71, 4.21, 8.33, 8.20, 5.17, 5.62, 6.41, 6.75, 5.90, 6.84, 5.70, 5.77, 5.65, 5.49, 7.29, 6.75, 6.00, 6.24, 6.46, 8.89, 5.85, 4.95, 9.23, 5.47, 5.34, 5.84, 5.73, 3.89, 7.52, 7.91, 6.34, 6.92, 6.83, 3.94, 6.05, 7.26, 7.47, 5.18

3x3 OH: 18.72 average

16.40, 24.57, 17.62, 16.60, 15.38, 20.48, 19.41, 15.70, 19.44, 20.50, 21.47, 18.64, 18.66, 17.43, 21.53, 22.56, 19.19, 22.38, 17.43, 16.67, 19.34, 18.48, 16.45, 15.84, 22.10, 18.78, 20.90, 15.97, 15.80, 23.71, 18.61, 20.94, 19.12, 17.10, 18.34, 14.10, 22.91, 18.71, 16.59, 19.19, 18.36, 21.73, 17.97, 19.71, 16.13, 21.07, 18.64, 22.77, 17.67, 18.03, 18.73, 17.95, 13.54, 15.94, 18.18, 14.78, 17.62, 18.71, 20.35, 21.91, 21.34, 14.94, 16.88, 18.08, 19.71, 20.96, 19.72, 20.42, 16.93, 17.52, 14.71, 18.80, 19.50, 18.18, 18.89, 18.62, 17.69, 18.65, 18.06, 19.10, 18.97, 16.78, 19.51, 19.98, 17.82, 19.38, 17.41, 24.18, 20.21, 16.77, 20.30, 21.31, 17.78, 24.43, 16.58, 19.46, 17.28, 15.71, 16.75, 18.55

3x3: 14.41 average

11.17, 13.15, 12.40, 17.38, 15.47, 14.13, 17.09, 14.19, 16.77, 14.94, 16.27, 11.75, 13.49, 16.41, 15.23, 13.60, 14.69, 15.59, 14.35, 17.38, 15.54, 15.01, 12.64, 17.26, 13.43, 14.14, 11.96, 13.36, 13.14, 14.54, 14.29, 13.14, 14.95, 14.51, 15.90, 18.19, 13.12, 14.40, 14.81, 15.19, 14.03, 12.53, 13.47, 14.42, 12.56, 18.68, 13.67, 19.08, 13.98, 15.24, 16.35, 15.42, 13.05, 11.62, 13.78, 13.86, 14.30, 16.58, 12.86, 18.17, 13.30, 15.12, 13.58, 18.41, 13.22, 15.74, 12.62, 16.26, 12.94, 15.33, 14.03, 12.29, 15.91, 13.39, 12.50, 13.86, 14.29, 14.40, 12.64, 15.04, 14.64, 13.26, 19.33, 14.16, 12.85, 15.65, 12.18, 18.51, 14.45, 15.15, 11.22, 14.16, 16.11, 14.58, 12.66, 11.66, 14.85, 13.62, 12.88, 13.14


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why not? For a lot of people it takes as long as 5x5.


 
For me it takes more than 30 seconds longer than 5x5.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2011)

Reserving my spot, and will update with results. By the way, this looks awesome! It will give me something to do once finals are over! Double spoiler to shorten length of post.



Spoiler



2x2: *9.43*


Spoiler



Ao5: 6.69
Ao12: 7.37
Standard Deviation: 5.00
Individual Times:
1. 6.94
2. 8.56
3. 5.55
4. 8.44+
5. 6.44
6. 4.93
7. 11.11
8. 6.28
9. 7.61
10. (DNF)
11. 8.15
12. 8.46
13. (3.31)
14. 6.72
15. 11.88
16. 12.11
17. 10.47
18. 8.77
19. 6.31
20. 10.93
21. 10.22
22. 9.81
23. 8.38
 24. 8.25
25. 9.94
26. 5.40
27. 8.00
28. 10.75
29. 5.25
30. 12.68
31. 9.44
32. 7.88
33. 21.55
34. 10.52
35. 12.40
36. 6.63
37. 9.50
38. 8.19
39. 5.21
40. 6.96
41. 4.97
42. 10.80
43. 11.56
44. 10.27
45. 9.52
46. 9.52
47. 8.86
48. 4.91
49. 50.83
50. 11.27
51. 8.66
52. 8.56
53. 11.16
54. 7.72
55. 10.77
56. 8.47
57. 13.02
58. 9.44
59. 9.43
60. 7.00
61. 9.72
62. 7.63
63. 17.16
64. 9.75
65. 5.36
66. 6.80
67. 10.65
68. 11.90
69. 10.18
70. 6.36
71. 7.78
72. 5.00
73. 5.93
74. 12.94
75. 8.96
76. 9.03
77. 12.19
78. 13.31
79. 7.28
80. 9.11
81. 11.11
82. 7.28
83. 6.30
84. 12.55
85. 14.43
86. 6.27
87. 6.83
88. 7.78
89. 6.52
90. 7.09
91. 7.91
92. 7.08
93. 4.84
94. 10.27
95. 9.18
96. 10.00
97. 10.68
98. 8.78
99. 9.97
100. 9.40


 3x3: *21.60*


Spoiler



_52/100 solves_
Ao5:18.43
Ao12:19.85
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 16.68
Worst Time: 26.59
Individual Times:
1.	17.43
2.	21.08	L R' D U B' L' R' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R B2 R' B' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' D2 U R2
3.	19.61	L R2 B2 F R D' L R B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F L' U' B2 F L2 F' D2 L' R B' D
4.	22.22	D' U L' R2 F' R2 D2 B F R D2 U2 B' F' D' L R' D' B2 F2 D' B2 F' D U'
5.	20.69	F' U' L2 B F2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 U2 F' L R B2 F' D' U' L2 R2 B' D2 U L' R
6.	16.68	B2 F2 L2 R D L' R D2 F2 L' R' F2 L' R D' U2 B' L' B F' L' R F2 L2 R
7.	24.96	B2 R' B' F L2 F' D2 U2 B' F' U' L' R' D' L F U L B2 F D U' R F2 R2
8.	17.27	B F U F' U' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' L' D' U B' R B F' U2 B F' U B' F
9.	20.58	D U' B D2 U2 R2 D' U' F' U' L2 R B' D' U B L2 B2 F D U' L U B2 F2
10.	20.71	F2 L D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' B F D U' B' R' F2 D B2 L' R2 D2 L' U2
11.	20.02	D U R2 B' F L2 R2 B2 D' U L2 R' D U B' R2 U' F U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2
12.	19.72	L' R F' D2 F' D L R2 F R2 U F' D R2 F D' U2 L2 R' D2 U' R2 U2 B F
13.	17.03	D L D U L' R D L' R B2 F' L' U2 L' R U2 B2 F L' D B U' F' D' B2
14.	24.38	U F' U2 R D2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D U L' R F' L2 U2 L2 B F D' U'
15.	23.66	U L2 F' R' B' F D U' B D' L B F' L2 R B' L B2 U B' L2 R2 U R D
16.	25.28	D2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F L R B' F' L2 D B L R2 D F2 D2 B L' R' B D2
17.	21.08	L2 B L2 B R' B' U2 L D U2 B F' D' U L2 F L B D' L' R U' R F D2
18.	26.59	U L' B' L' D U2 B F' D R' U B2 L R2 B' U2 B F2 D' U' F' R F' D2 B2
19.	26.16	D2 U F2 L2 R D L B' R B2 F2 D B R2 D' L B2 R' F' D B2 D' L2 R F'
20.	22.65	L' R2 D' U2 F' L' U F2 D B2 F' R2 F2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R D2 U R' D
21.	25.90+	R D' F2 D L B2 F U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' U' R B L' R D' U B2 F2 D2 U2 B
22.	24.40	F2 L B F' D2 B2 R' D2 U L' B U2 B' D B L' R U B F2 D L' D' R2 F2
23.	25.65	R2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B R' D' U' F2 L' R' F R2 U2 L' B2 L2 B D' B' U'
24.	20.41	D' U B' D L2 B' F2 U2 L B' D R2 B F' R2 U L2 F L' R B' F' D R F'
25.	22.97 D2 U2 B R' F L2 R2 U L' R D' B2 D U B F R' D2 U' L' R2 U L2 R F'
26.	20.19	L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B D U B' F2 L' R D U2 L R2 U2 B' R2 U L R D' U2 R2
27.	19.40	F R2 U B2 F L' R' B2 L R F D2 U B' F' D U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B
28.	20.55	U F L2 R' F L' B' F2 L' F2 R' D' U' L D' U' F D U L' D' U' B U B'
29.	20.61	F' D' U L' R' U2 L' U L' R B D' U F' D' U' F' R D' U2 L U2 B2 D2 U'
30.	22.58	L' B D2 B R D2 R D2 F' D2 U F2 D R' B2 F2 R2 B' R B2 L D' F L' R'
31.	23.52	B F' U' R D U' L2 R2 B2 F' R B' L D U B R D' L B F2 L2 R' B' U2
32.	26.05	R2 D L' D2 U' B L2 B2 F D' B2 F D' U B' F' L F' D U2 L R2 F' D2 L
33.	25.33	L' R B2 F' D' L' U' R D' U' B L F2 L' F L' D2 U2 F2 D B D' U2 L R
34.	21.38	B2 F' L2 R B2 F' L' R U' B F2 L' R' B F2 L' R2 U' B' F' R B' F' U' B'
35.	19.34	B2 F2 L R2 B L R2 B' F2 R2 B2 R' B' U' L2 R B R2 D F U2 B F L R
36.	20.08	D R2 D2 U R F' D' U L2 B' F D' U B' L B2 F' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2
37.	20.25	D' U L U2 L' R B2 L2 F D U B2 F R' F L U' B R' B' U' F2 D L2 R2
38.	22.83	U' L' B D U2 F2 L2 R B2 R' B U2 L' D' U2 L R2 F' L D2 L D' B F2 U
39.	22.22	L' D' B R2 D2 U B F2 D2 L2 R B' F' L R' F R' U' B F2 U2 R' D B' D'
40.	18.91	L2 B2 F U' L2 D' U B' F2 L2 B' U2 L2 D U2 R B L R2 B' F' D' U R B
41.	17.08	
42.	18.22	
43.	21.03
44.	18.43
45.	18.63	
46.	22.75
47.	20.41	
48.	21.91	
49.	20.50	
50.	23.66
51.	24.13	
52.	25.84


 4x4: *1:40.42*


Spoiler



Ao5: 1:29.32
Ao12: 1:33.31
Standard Deviation: 15.85
Best Time: 1:18.21
Worst Time: 2:53.91
Individual Times:
1. 1:36.40
2. 1:54.46
3. 1:27.46
4. 1:41.15
5. 1:39.43
6. 1:32.84
7. 1:28.96
8. 1:53.18
9. 1:39.91
10. 2:18.52
11. 2:53.91
12. 1:47.00
13. 1:35.43
14. 1:58.63
15. 1:35.13
16. 1:41.19
17. 1:46.71
18. 1:58.38
19. 1:32.26
20. 1:34.71
21. 1:58.42
22. 1:47.02
23. 1:44.53
24. 1:50.65
25. 1:39.03
26. 1:24.09
27. 1:20.31
28. 1:35.92
29. 1:48.69
30. 1:33.83
31. 1:46.10
32. 1:52.38
33. 1:53.23
34. 1:18.21
35. 1:52.24
36. 1:35.77
37. 1:29.16
38. 1:37.51
39. 1:33.72
40. 1:44.89
41. 1:36.02
42. 1:33.06
43. 1:40.87
44. 1:58.40
45. 1:18.21
46. 1:34.81
47. 1:32.32
48. 1:28.21
49. 1:27.43
50. 1:21.79


 5x5: *3:47.48*


Spoiler



_20/50 solves_
best time: 3:22.20
worst time: 4:33.18
current avg5: 3:38.27 (σ = 2.85)
best avg5: 3:38.27 (σ = 2.85)
current avg12: 3:41.90 (σ = 8.00)
best avg12: 3:41.68 (σ = 8.43)
3:40.91, 4:11.06, 3:30.22, 4:33.18, 4:11.88, 4:16.75, 4:01.05, 3:22.20, 3:53.82, 3:39.71, 3:40.50, 3:46.43, 3:24.54, 3:41.79, 3:59.23, 3:34.25, 3:40.59, 3:39.97, 3:55.18, 3:26.75


 6x6: *10:21.36* [_1/25 solves_]
7x7: *12:44.76*


Spoiler



_4/25 solves_
best time: 11:39.55
worst time: 14:13.12
session avg: 12:44.76 (σ = 4.62)
12:40.14, 12:49.38, 11:39.55, 14:13.12


 2x2 BLD: *57.22*


Spoiler



1.	*59.81	*
2.	DNF	
3.	*1:07.38* 
4.	DNF	
5.	1:46.93	
6.	1:26.33	
7.	1:35.56	
8.	1:21.13	
9.	1:58.56	
10.	*44.47	*
11.	1:41.91	
12.	1:12.72	
13.	1:58.47	
14.	1:39.09	
15.	DNF
16.	2:06.72	
17.	DNF	
18.	DNF	
19.	DNF
20.	DNF	
21.	1:11.68	
22.	1:34.05	
23.	DNF	
24.	1:35.08	
25.	DNF


 3x3 BLD: *5:07.90*


Spoiler



1.	5:21.77	
2.	*5:01.66* 
3.	*5:04.80	*
4.	5:32.59	
5.	DNF	
6.	*5:17.24* 
7.	DNF	
8.	DNF	
9.	DNF


 3x3 OH: *48.92*


Spoiler



Ao5: 40.50
Ao12: 43.14
Standard Deviation: 12.68
Best Time: 29.66
Worst Time: 2:24.21
Individual Times:
1. 55.72
2. 51.30
3. 41.52
4. 46.50
5. 35.75
6. 39.21
7. 50.61
8. 46.41
9. 58.63
10. 49.13
11. 48.94
12. 47.93
13. 40.90
14. 47.03
15. 41.88
16. 49.56
17. 1:11.03
18. 1:00.43
19. 48.63
20. 46.93
21. 52.55
22. 49.83
23. 43.86
24. 55.03
25. 49.66
26. 59.46
27. 53.28
28. 49.66
29. 1:06.18
30. 1:03.19
31. 49.09
32. 58.30
33. 52.40
34. 52.56+
35. 50.09
36. 48.83
37. 38.22
38. 46.19
39. 44.86
40. 46.27
41. 37.43
42. 56.44
43. 46.61
44. 48.68
45. 29.66
46. 49.27
47. 2:24.21
48. 52.71
49. 46.75
50. 48.02
51. 48.69
52. 47.56
53. 48.80
54. 54.03
55. 39.03
56. 36.88
57. 58.44
58. 1:16.71 
59. 53.58
60. 57.90
61. 49.97
62. 50.00
63. 58.58
64. 39.06
65. 41.58
66. 39.15
67. 40.77
68. 43.88
69. 37.69
70. 55.80
71. 47.15
72. 50.56
73. 34.08
74. 42.41
75. 49.16
76. 51.80
77. 49.08
78. 49.46
79. 50.69
80. 33.40
81. 41.59
82. 49.83
83. 45.71
84. 40.02
85. 45.81+
86. 1:11.84
87. 32.31
88. 45.91
89. 45.91
90. 56.97
91. 45.75
92. 45.36
93. 38.80
94. 47.56
95. 49.02
96. 1:07.43
97. 1:02.13
98. 53.06
99. 44.15
100. 35.56


 3x3 MtS: *4:17.69*


Spoiler



_10/25 solves_
best time: 2:51.75
worst time: 8:20.25
current avg5: 4:08.40 (σ = 49.88)
best avg5: 3:45.55 (σ = 22.64)
8:20.25, 3:56.26, 3:22.78, 3:56.87, 4:05.91, 5:14.46, 2:51.75, 3:13.96, 3:56.77, 6:34.50+


 2x2-4x4 Relay: *2:17.36*


Spoiler



Ao5- 2:08.36
Ao12- 2:15.52
Standard Deviation: 13.25
Best Time: 1:50.93
Worst Time: 2:37.05+
Individual Times:
1. 2:14.46
2. 2:10.65
3. 2:05.61
4. 2:32.43
5. 2:18.27
6. 2:37.05+
7. 2:04.68
8. 1:50.93
9. 2:22.36
10. 2:29.56+
11. 1:58.05
12. 2:25.81
13. 2:07.80
14. 2:32.19
15. 2:23.80


 2x2-5x5 Relay: *6:15.60*


Spoiler



_5/15 solves_
6:07.42, 6:07.92+, 6:31.74, 6:31.47, 5:27.92


 Magic: *1.59*


Spoiler



best time: 1.18
worst time: 3.96
Ao5: 1.28
Ao12: 1.34
1.33, 1.43, 1.27, 1.31, 1.36, 1.53, 2.05, 2.47, 1.31, 3.96, 1.41, 1.47, 1.19, 1.28, 1.30, 1.25, 1.66, 1.19, 1.46, 1.18, 1.36, 2.18, 1.21, 1.77, 2.61, 2.16, 1.36, 1.71, 1.61, 1.68, 1.58, 1.94, 1.72, 1.46, 1.33, 1.30, 1.28, 2.08, 1.41, 1.31, 2.21, 2.11, 1.30, 1.34, 1.30, 1.28, 1.38, 2.11, 2.53, 1.36


 Master Magic: *4.02*


Spoiler



best time: 3.11
worst time: 6.78
Ao5: 3.36
Ao12: 3.59
4.02, 4.09, 4.21, 4.30, 5.21, 3.65, 4.40, 4.43, 3.84, 3.38, 3.41, 3.53, 3.43, 4.77, 5.69, 4.03, 3.65, 3.75, 3.58, 5.00, 4.30, 3.19, 4.02, 6.78, 4.18, 4.71, 3.69, 3.91, 3.43, 3.40, 5.11, 3.25, 3.11, 4.30, 4.52, 3.75, 3.40, 3.38, 3.16, 3.31, 4.05, 4.61, 3.31, 5.55, 4.34, 4.28, 3.59, 4.44, 4.18, 3.30


 Pyraminx: *17.39*


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 3.65
Ao5: 14.80
Ao12: 16.01
Individual Times:
1. 21.46
2. 18.63
3. 14.83
4. 16.56
5. 24.15
6. 22.36
7. 12.81
8. 18.44
9. 23.05
10. 11.28+
11. 21.38
12. 13.69
13. 15.90
14. 23.19
15. 16.50
16. 14.33
17. 15.22
18. 17.63
19. 20.78
20. 16.50
21. 18.56
22. 18.47
23. (10.19)
24. 17.43
25. 16.69
26. 13.72
27. 17.78
28. 13.77
29. 16.90
30. 12.52
31. 18.08
32. 14.77
33. 18.77
34. 19.66
35. 20.55
36. 17.30
37. 11.28
38. 22.63
39. 14.27
40. 16.56
41. 24.02
42. 16.86
43. 16.34
44. 13.77
45. 14.25
46. 20.93
47. 20.06
48. 19.16
49. (24.55)
50. 11.09


 Square-1: *1:25.60*


Spoiler



_7/50 solves_
best time: 1:02.11
worst time: 6:03.26
current avg5: 1:25.30 (σ = 3.01)
best avg5: 1:21.57 (σ = 3.90)
1:35.09, 1:02.11, 1:17.02, 1:26.55, 1:28.20, 1:21.15, 6:03.26






Edit: This competition was really fun. I started reading the Hunger Games book series, which seriously took away from my cubing. Also I am taking off for New York tomorrow, so I won't have any more time to do solves. I wish I could have done more events such as feet and Multi-blind, but I just never had the time/ put forth the effort.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

*grunts* Too bad I only have a 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. Aw hell, I'll post my stuff here anyway.

2x2: *5.33* of 100. PB!


Spoiler



5.56, 5.89, 5.61, 6.01, 5.15, 3.37, 5.61, 5.41, 2.11, 5.89, 6.09, 5.33, 4.15, 5.24, 4.35, 4.52, 5.91, 2.40, 5.78, 6.98, 5.05, 3.56, 5.33, 5.54, 5.85, 6.41, 6.46, 6.95, 5.45, 5.65, 7.76, 5.48, 6.16, 5.64, 6.26, 5.16, 5.20, 5.09, 5.96, 6.24, 5.29, 5.97, 6.70, 6.26, 4.54, 2.52, 5.79, 5.42, 5.38, 6.31, 5.23, 3.96, 6.77, 6.17, 4.29, 7.07, 5.90, 5.83, 4.90, 4.75, 5.84, 4.86, 4.34, 6.22, 5.55, 4.37, 5.33, 5.70, 6.27, 6.78, 2.44, 4.94, 5.32, 5.62, 6.97, 4.33, 4.37, 5.97, 5.07, 4.08, 3.92, 5.67, 5.98, 5.23, 5.11, 4.96, 6.32, 4.31, 4.02, 1.77, 5.87, 7.00, 3.11, 6.81, 6.63, 2.94, 6.28, 7.55, 4.70, 3.82


3x3: *20.91* of 100.


Spoiler



22.54, 22.29, 23.63, 21.54, 19.27, 18.55, 20.00, 14.99, 21.74, 22.36, 23.91, 19.43, 20.10, 18.53, 21.56, 20.94, 16.82, 21.51, 21.59, 21.48, 25.60, 22.11, 21.27, 20.46, 17.10, 19.93, 17.63, 20.90, 18.81, 22.54, 18.38, 22.45, 24.94, 21.07, 20.14, 23.37, 22.57, 21.76, 17.01, 17.85, 20.65, 20.09, 24.16, 22.49, 21.18, 15.43, 20.09, 22.05, 22.00, 22.79, 19.33, 21.70, 18.65, 23.42, 18.51, 22.85, 16.42, 18.33, 24.99, 19.33, 22.93, 21.34, 24.80, 22.48, 22.60, 23.98, 21.63, 17.33, 24.77, 19.40, 19.87, 24.18, 17.01, 23.12, 18.87, 20.55, 20.69, 20.42, 26.45, 20.28, 17.87, 25.23, 22.85, 18.55, 21.30, 20.63, 22.41, 20.26, 22.74, 22.07, 18.80, 22.08, 22.05, 18.02, 22.48, 22.58, 15.90, 18.20, 19.37, 21.22


4x4: *1:47.57* of 50.


Spoiler



1:48.58, 1:57.47, 1:44.12, 1:51.47, 1:58.99, 1:49.09, 1:57.46, 1:57.00, 1:57.08, 1:54.96, 1:27.16, 1:49.71, 1:47.13, 1:59.63, 1:58.04, 1:48.01, 1:41.77, 1:42.61, 1:45.30, 1:56.82, 1:53.03, 1:56.76, 1:40.62, 1:52.14, 1:47.88, 1:57.53, 1:45.56, 1:44.57, 1:42.79, 1:30.48, 1:28.03, 1:37.41, 1:45.99, 1:42.23, 1:47.29, 1:42.99, 1:57.97, 1:44.37, 1:51.58, 1:47.03, 1:49.59, 1:43.99, 1:39.66, 1:47.82, 1:26.78, 1:54.25, 1:34.28, 1:56.03, 1:40.28, 1:49.30


2BLD:
3BLD: *4:42.84* mean of best 3.


Spoiler



DNF(4:38.23)[4C 4E], DNF(2:05.32)[RQ], DNF(4:08.37)[RQFailMemo],* 5:41.31, 4:13.43*, DNF(5:29.09)[2FE], *4:13.78,* 7:03.56, DNF(5:23.52)[9E]


OH: *45.35* of 40 


Spoiler



35.74, 51.83, 42.97, 42.63, 50.98, 43.13, 50.36, 47.84, 45.40, 41.28, 43.70, 33.22, 45.03, 36.54, 46.74, 42.83, 34.48, 57.93, 39.91, 40.31, 47.35, 36.73, 45.72, 42.98, 40.74, 38.63, 47.68, 41.53, 54.26, 54.21, 54.70, 51.39, 40.48, 47.32, 56.80, 49.59, 53.49, 45.53, 52.53, 40.36


MTS:
2-4 Relay:


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 25, 2011)

I am slightly lost with this, we do all the scrambles for each cube that we wish to participate in and then just post it?


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

You only *need* 20% of the solves(10% for blind, feet and FMC) to score points. If you decide to only do 60 of the 3x3 solves, you have to the first 60.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2011)

@emolover Just an fyi, but in the Square-1 scrambles, you stopped listing the number of the scramble past #15


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Mikel said:


> @emolover Just an fyi, but in the Square-1 scrambles, you stopped listing the number of the scramble past #15


 
Does it really matter?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> You only *need* 20% of the solves(10% for blind, feet and FMC) to score points.


 
We can do a minimum of 20 solves then? Damn, I did an entire 2x2 average of 100 for nothing...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> We can do a minimum of 20 solves then? Damn, I did an entire 2x2 average of 100 for nothing...


 
You only get partial points for that.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

What should the scoring system for this be?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do it the way Mats does it for the weekly competition.


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok so for the maximum amount of points possible, do all 100 scrambles? And do the times of the solves make a difference in the amount of points you get?


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Do it the way Mats does it for the weekly competition.


 
I will ask Mats if he will do it for me then send it to me so the people who didn't do all the events will get there deserved partial points.

Maybe he could put that into his program so no one has to do it manually.



Cubetastic said:


> Ok so for the maximum amount of points possible, do all 100 scrambles? And do the times of the solves make a difference in the amount of points you get?



Yes do all the scrambles for the maximum points. 

And of course the times will make a difference in how many points you get. If they didn't Mike or someone else who does all the events would win no matter what because of blind events.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2:


Spoiler



3.94, 2.68, 3.22, 2.43, 3.02, 2.56, 6.53, 3.53, 5.08, 2.69, 4.02, 2.78, 1.08, 3.27, 2.72, 4.84, 1.65, 2.18, 2.03, 3.72, 3.38, 4.50, 2.58, 2.36, 2.75, 2.84, 4.41, 3.55, 3.22, 2.63, 3.22, 3.19, 2.93, 3.03, 2.44, 2.91, 2.94, 3.28, 3.38, 2.93, 3.71, 2.88, 3.03, 3.80, 4.75, 3.80, 5.43, 2.38, 3.50, 1.33, 2.63, 2.90, 3.80, 2.13, 2.61, 2.75, 3.28, 2.53, 3.44, 7.58, 3.43, 2.34, 2.34, 2.96, 3.72, 3.75, 3.88, 3.72, 2.33, 2.52, 1.69, 3.03, 2.94, 3.31, 3.00, 2.11, 3.58, 2.86, 2.31, 2.22, 2.71, 3.25, 2.69, 2.46, 3.02, 3.90, 2.90, 2.97, 3.18, 3.77, 2.66, 3.41, 3.71, 2.31, 3.44, 2.43, 3.13, 4.08, 2.52, 2.83


 = *3.12* Sucky. My hands are so cold since my heater doesn't work D:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2BLD:
3x3BLD:
4x4BLD:
3x3MultiBLD:
3x3OH:
3x3FMC:
2-4 Relay:
2-5 Relay:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

Ok. Should do 2x2 today...


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 25, 2011)

*2x2*: *5.51*


Spoiler



2x2x2 cube

Mean: 5.51
Standard deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 1.21
Worst Time: 12.25

1. 5.96 F R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R'
2. 5.34 R2 F U2 F R' U R' F2 R2 F'
3. 6.02 F2 R F U F R' F2 R2 U2 R'
4. 4.78 F U' R U2 F2 R' U' R' F R2
5. 4.40 R2 U R2 F2 U F R U R2 F2
6. 6.80 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R2 F2
7. 4.50 R2 F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U R'
8. 5.16 F U' R F R' U' F2 R2 F U'
9. 5.19 R F R U F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2
10. 6.13 F2 R2 U2 F2 R U R' F R2 F'
11. 8.50 F R2 F R' U R F U F U2
12. 3.18 U F U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R
13. 1.21 R' U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R
14. 4.71 R2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F U2 R2
15. 6.08 F2 U R' F' R' F U' R F' R2
16. 5.08 F U R U' F' R2 U' R2 F U'
17. 6.00 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U'
18. 3.28 R2 U R' F U2 F' U F2 R' U'
19. 4.88 R2 U' R' U' R U F U R U'
20. 6.59 F' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 F2 U
21. 4.21 F2 R U2 R' U' F' R' U R F
22. 5.13 U R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U
23. 4.53 R2 U F U' R2 F2 U R U R
24. 4.33 F R' U2 F U' R U R2 U2 F'
25. 5.94 U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' F
26. 4.94 R2 F U' R F2 R' U2 R F U
27. 5.06 F2 R' F U2 F U' R U2 F' U2
28. 5.50 U2 R U F U2 R' F' R' F' R
29. 4.46 F R' U2 R2 F2 U R' F R2 F2
30. 5.52 R F2 R F U2 R U R' F2 U2
31. 6.66 U' R' F R' F R2 U' F' U' R2
32. 4.72 F2 U' F U' R F' U' R' F' R2
33. 5.40 R' F R' U2 F R F' R' F U2
34. 5.65 F U' F' U R' U F2 R' F U2
35. 6.27 R' F2 U F2 U' F U' R' U2 F'
36. 5.13 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2
37. 4.68 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U F' R' U
38. 6.38 R U2 F' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F
39. 3.52 F2 U F R' F2 R U' R F U'
40. 6.56 R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F R F2 R'
41. 7.15 F' R U2 F R U' R2 U' R' U
42. 5.69 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R U' R' F
43. 8.08 U R2 U R' U R' F' U2 F2 U2
44. 5.55 R U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' U' R2
45. 5.15 R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U F'
46. 9.81 R' F2 U R' U R F R2 U2 F'
47. 6.31 R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F R' F U'
48. 3.96 U2 R2 F' R U2 R U' R U F'
49. 3.81 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F R' U
50. 3.81 R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F'
51. 6.71 R U' F U' R F R2 U' R F2
52. 5.53 R2 U' R F2 R2 F U' F U' F2
53. 4.44 U F U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F U'
54. 7.34 F' U' F' R' U F' U' R U' F'
55. 4.36 F' R' F R U2 F' R2 U' R' F'
56. 9.41 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U F2
57. 4.80 R' F' R2 U R F' R2 U2 R U2
58. 7.00 R2 F2 U F2 U R' F U F2 U'
59. 4.53 U2 F U F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R'
60. 5.93 R F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F U' R
61. 6.05 F2 R' U' F2 U2 F U' F R' U
62. 4.77 F U R2 F' R2 F U F' U R'
63. 5.13 U' R2 F R U' R F' U2 R F2
64. 3.88 F R' F U F U' R' U2 F R
65. 6.41 U2 R2 U F' R F2 R2 U' R' U2
66. 7.65 U F' R2 F U R2 F U2 R U
67. 5.61 F' U2 R2 U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2
68. 5.34 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F
69. 12.25 F' U2 F2 R U F' R' F' U2 R
70. 4.58 U R' U F2 U2 R' F2 R U' R2
71. 2.53 U R F R U' F U F' R' U'
72. 3.96 U R2 F U2 R U F' U F R2
73. 4.96 U R2 U2 F U2 R' F' R F' R'
74. 4.94 U' F U' R2 F U F2 U' R' U
75. 5.66 R' F R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U R
76. 5.27 F' R F2 U2 F R2 U R2 F R2
77. 6.34 R' F U R U F2 R U2 F' R
78. 8.59 F R2 F R' F2 R' U R F U'
79. 5.09 R F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 F2 U' R2
80. 4.09 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F R' F' R2 F2
81. 5.58 U R' F2 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R'
82. 9.84 F U' F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
83. 5.11 R2 U F U' F R' U F U F
84. 5.43 U2 F' U R' U2 F2 U R F2 U2
85. 6.94 R2 U F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R
86. 3.68 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R U' F
87. 6.00 F' R2 F2 U' F' U' F' R' F R'
88. 6.66 U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U R' U2
89. 3.31 U' F' R F' R2 F R U2 F' R2
90. 4.75 R U R' U R F2 U F2 R U2
91. 5.46 F2 U2 F2 R F' U' F2 R F2 R
92. 6.05 F R F2 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F'
93. 5.31 R' U' F2 R' F' U R F' U' F2
94. 6.75 R2 F' R' U' F' U2 R U2 R2 F2
95. 4.46 R2 F R2 F U' F2 R F2 U F
96. 3.36 F2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U'
97. 5.46 U' R2 U R2 F' R' F U R' U
98. 5.56 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U R' U F2 R'
99. 6.09 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U
100. 4.47 R2 F' U2 R U' R F R' U F2


*3x3*: *17.79*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Dec 11, 2011 3:34:12 PM - 5:04:09 PM

Mean: 17.79
Standard deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 12.44
Worst Time: 24.27

Best average of 5: 15.49
54-58 - (13.03) 16.18 13.91 (20.56) 16.38

Best average of 12: 17.07
2-13 - 16.27 16.93 18.41 14.72 15.94 15.58 (22.83) 21.08 18.47 (12.44) 15.53 17.72

1. 19.46 R F D2 R2 D L2 F R B R B R D' B' F D' U2 R' F D2 U' R' F U' L2
2. 16.27 L2 R' F' U' R U F' R D' U' B' D U' L' D2 B' D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U F
3. 16.93 L' B2 U' F L2 R' F2 U' L2 R' U2 B F2 L F L' U' R2 B L R2 U' R D2 U'
4. 18.41 D2 F' D2 B' R D L R B' D' B F L2 R D2 F2 L2 U' R' F U2 L' D2 U' R'
5. 14.72 D U' B2 U F L' U L2 F2 L' D' B D U B' D2 U' B2 D2 R U' B2 F R' B'
6. 15.94 R' D U L R B2 D2 U L R' B D2 U' L2 R' U2 F' D' B D' U' R F R2 D'
7. 15.58 L' D' R D2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R' B2 D' U R F' R D L2 R' B' L B' R F
8. 22.83 R' B' D' U2 B L B2 F R2 D2 R' D2 U F' L' D' U' B D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L D'
9. 21.08 D' R D2 L B' F U2 L U L2 U L B L B' L R D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U L
10. 18.47 B2 D2 B L D2 B2 U' B' F2 D F' R' F2 D' L F R' B' F' R' U' B F' L2 U'
11. 12.44 B D F U' B2 F2 R2 F U2 B' F' U F' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R F R2 F L2 D
12. 15.53 B2 F' L R2 F2 L' F D R F' L2 R2 D' L' U L R' D F L2 R2 D U' L2 B
13. 17.72 F2 U R D2 L2 F L D' R B2 L' R U2 B' F2 L B2 D' R2 D2 U' L F' L2 B'
14. 17.21 U2 R2 D U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 D B' D' L R B R2 F2 L R' U B' L D2
15. 16.03 F2 R' D2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 R' F2 L2 R F' L B F' R' D L D' L' F' U L2
16. 22.55 F2 U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 R U L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R D U B2 L F' D R B' D
17. 15.38 R D F L2 B U2 L B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D U2 F' D U2 L2 R' B' F' R
18. 20.94 B2 F' R B2 L2 U' B U2 L2 D L D' U' B F D B' F' D F L' F' L' U' B'
19. 15.93 U R' B' D' B' L2 U L B' F2 D L2 R U' B F L' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' R'
20. 20.72 B' F' D' F' R2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' B2 D B' F2 L2 R' B' L D R' F R2
21. 16.58 B' F' D B L F R B D L' R B' L2 R D' R B' D' B L D' L B2 L2 B2
22. 21.28 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 L' U2 L2 R D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B U' R2 D2
23. 16.44 B L R D U R' B F D' L' B U2 L R B' F D2 U' L2 B2 U L' B2 D2 F'
24. 15.13 D' R2 U R F' D U2 R2 D F' L D F U R' B F2 R B' F2 D2 U2 F L B2
25. 17.78 F2 D U2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' L' F2 L F U F D' U' B' F' D F' R D L2 F U'
26. 18.75 F U' R B L R B' R2 D' U' F' R D' B2 D B2 F U F' L2 R U B' R' U'
27. 17.30 B' L B2 D U2 R2 U' R U L' R' B2 L2 R' D B2 F R' B D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U'
28. 15.71 F' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F R2 F' D' R2 B D2 U2 F R D L' R F' R' B2 R2 B2 F'
29. 20.15 B' L' R' U2 R U2 R' D2 F' D' R2 D2 B L U' F2 R' D' U2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U
30. 17.66 R D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R B2 L2 B F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L D' U' L2 F2 D2 U' B'
31. 21.88 L U L' D2 U L' D2 U L B' F' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D L' U L B L R D2 U'
32. 22.03 U2 R' U' R' D' B2 R2 F' D' U2 B2 F' R' D' B' F2 D2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 R D
33. 19.30 L' B F2 R2 U' B2 F D L' D' L' R F L U2 F U2 R' U B L U' L' R' F2
34. 17.22 U' B2 F' L2 B D' L' F' R' U L F2 R B' F R B' D L R' U L' R' D U2
35. 17.19 B2 L' F2 D' B U F' R D2 U2 F R' U F D U' L D2 B2 L R2 F' D R' U
36. 16.59 L' B D R2 B' F R D U2 L R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B U' B F D2 U2 L B
37. 17.22 U2 B' L U' R2 F R' D' L2 U2 L B2 L R B' L' R' B' R U L2 B D B' U
38. 19.72 U2 L2 R' D F' L' F U2 L B' R2 U B D' U F2 L' R' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L
39. 12.50 L2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U B F' D2 R2 B F' L' D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 U' R'
40. 17.56 L R B' F' U' R2 F R' D F' U' L2 R B2 U L R' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B F R2
41. 15.59 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' B' L D2 U B D' U B F' U L2 R' D R2 D2 B'
42. 17.86 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' L U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 U' R D U2 L'
43. 24.27 U' R D2 F2 R D2 R B' L R' B U2 R2 F2 R' F' L' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' B F'
44. 16.50 L' R2 D' F' U' F' U2 B' F' L2 D' L D' B2 F2 L2 B' L' F2 U R2 D' R2 F' L'
45. 18.19 D' B2 D U2 B U2 F2 U' B D2 R B' U R D B' D' L B L2 B2 F L2 R2 F2
46. 15.43 B F D F2 D2 B' U F' L F' R D U B' F2 D2 F' R' D U' F' U' B2 R2 B2
47. 18.84 F R2 D2 B2 U L' D R2 F L2 R D R' B' F' D2 U' R2 D' L R2 B2 F2 L2 R'
48. 18.15 B2 R2 F2 U L' D' B' F2 U L D2 L F2 D L D2 U R D2 L' F L2 D U R'
49. 22.83 D' B2 F R2 D2 L' F' D' B2 F' D' R' U' R B2 D2 B F D' B' D U2 L2 B L2
50. 16.66 L2 R D' F' U R B F2 D U F R F D' R F' R' U2 R' U' L R2 B2 R' B'
51. 19.30 B U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B' U' F' L R' B2 F2 U B' L U B' U2 B' F' D2 L F2 D2
52. 19.43 D2 B' D R2 B2 F' L' U2 F' U' L R2 U2 B2 R B L2 F R F2 U' L D2 U' B'
53. 16.66 B2 F2 R' B F2 D' L' F R D' L R D R D2 L U B2 F2 D2 B' F U2 L D2
54. 13.03 F R F' L R' D F' D U' B R2 D2 R B L D' F2 D F2 L F' D2 L' R U'
55. 16.18 R2 F2 L' B' R F L' B F U' L' R' D' U L' R2 B D' R2 D' R B F2 L2 R
56. 13.91 R U B' F2 R' F2 U R B2 R2 B F' D R F' D' R' B' R' D' F' L' U' L D
57. 20.56 D' U' R' U2 F' R U2 B2 U' B' R B F R' U2 B2 F D U' B' U F2 U R' F
58. 16.38 R' U' L2 R2 B' D' U2 L2 R' U2 B F D2 B' D2 B2 F' L R2 D U2 F L F R'
59. 15.96 D2 B' U L' B F D F2 L' R B' F' D2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 D' B D' U2 R' D U2
60. 20.00 L F D2 L' U B F D B' L B D U L' R2 D' R' U R D2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2
61. 17.34 U2 L2 U2 F' L R B2 L R2 B F2 U' L R' D L2 U' F D' L2 R' F' D B F2
62. 18.06 L' U L2 R U' L D' B2 F2 L B' D U' R' B D2 U L D' F2 L B2 F2 L U
63. 17.61 U L2 R' D' B' L2 F U' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D U R' U2 F D' B R2
64. 19.65 L2 D B2 F L2 D2 U2 F L' B2 D' F2 D U L2 F2 R' U' B' F' D' L F2 R' D2
65. 17.68 D2 U' B U2 L' U2 B' F2 R' B F2 L' B F' U' R' D' L B R U' R2 F' L2 R'
66. 18.25 D' U L2 F2 D' B' D2 L2 B F D2 U2 F' R' U B F2 R2 U B' R U' R' U' R2
67. 17.08 F' D B' R2 U' B' R B' D2 F L U2 F R2 B' F' U2 R F L2 B2 U2 F D' B2
68. 18.52 B D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R F2 D U2 L B2 L2 B F R B2 U L' B F' L' F2 U2 L'
69. 18.80 U2 R' U B R2 U R2 D2 F2 L R D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 U F2 L2 R' F'
70. 18.66 L R' B' D2 L2 D R2 U F L' D' U L2 D B F R B U2 R2 D' F D' U R2
71. 15.22 B F' U2 R2 B F' L D2 U' F2 D' U' B U B2 U R' U' R2 B' D2 U' F' L' U
72. 17.13 D L U' B L' R B2 F L' R B D B R B' F D' B D2 U B' F' L R' U2
73. 20.46 B' F' U2 F' L R B' F L R B D2 R D' L' R B' D U' B L' U' L D2 U
74. 16.02 B F' D2 F2 R F' U2 B' F2 U' L' B' D2 L' R' B' D2 F R' D' L2 B F' R D'
75. 16.84 D U' F' L2 R D' U2 R B L D2 U2 B' F' D2 U R2 D U F' U' R2 D' U B2
76. 18.19 D2 F L' D2 R' F L' F2 D U2 L' R B' U F2 L' R' D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 B F
77. 16.11 L B2 F' R2 D U2 R2 F D' U2 B R2 D' L' D' L D' U2 L2 R B' U2 B R' U2
78. 21.38 D U F' L' R2 F' D L' R B2 F R B U2 B R' F' D L2 F D L2 F2 L' R
79. 20.36 D R' B2 U R2 B' F L F2 D' B2 R D2 L' D B' L2 D U F2 L R D2 B' F
80. 18.21 U' L' F2 D B2 L B2 D U2 B U' R F2 U' B' F2 R' F2 R2 D' F L B U' F'
81. 18.36 U' R D' B' F' R D2 L' R2 D' L R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' F D2 U2 R2 B' F'
82. 19.08 F D2 B2 L' R D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L D' U2 L' R2 B' F R' D' B' F2 R' F' D2 B
83. 14.50 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' U' F' U' R D' L' F' U' R2 F L F2 R D2 F U2 B L R
84. 16.59 D' U' L' R' B' F2 L R2 B L D U R F' L R' B2 D' U R U2 F U2 L F'
85. 16.22 B U F D2 L' F' L U' B2 F U' F2 L F U R' D U F2 U2 F2 L2 R D' U
86. 18.11 U L' D2 F2 L D2 L B' F2 L2 R' D' L B2 D2 U' F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2
87. 17.50 L R D' R' B' U L D B U' B2 D2 U' F2 D U2 B U' R U' R' U R2 F2 D
88. 18.84 D' B' F2 U2 F2 R D' U2 F U' B2 D B R2 F L U' L' D B D' U L' R F
89. 15.58 U' L R B' U2 L' F D2 L2 R D B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' F' R D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R'
90. 20.88 L2 D' B' F2 R D' F D2 R U B' U' L2 F' D2 F' U' B F' R' D U2 L' D F'
91. 18.44 D2 L2 B' L B' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B F U R D B2 D' B' L2 D U F' R' D' B
92. 19.43 U L' R2 B F2 D' F2 D F2 L R' D U2 L U' B' R' B2 R' U B D F R2 F2
93. 17.05 F R2 B' F' L' F U2 B U F' D2 L R2 B U' B L2 D' L D2 L2 R' D2 L B'
94. 16.84 L2 F2 U B2 D U' R D' U2 R B' U2 B' D2 F' D L' D2 U' L R2 U B2 L' B2
95. 15.88 L2 U R' B R' D R' D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' L F R2 D2 L2 U' L F2
96. 17.09 F R B2 R D2 L' F' U' F L B2 F' U2 F R D2 B L B' U2 F2 U B2 L2 R2
97. 17.65 D2 B' F2 D' B U F' D' B2 D U' F R D' U R2 F R' F D' U' F' R B D2
98. 16.78 B2 F D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 F D2 B U2 R' B F' L' R D B2 U F
99. 17.18 B L D L2 F2 L' R2 F R' F' R B F U B U' R' B' D U R2 D B' F' L'
100. 17.36 U2 F D2 L' R' B L R2 F D' L' R' D' U' L R D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' F L2


*4x4*: *1:14.99*


Spoiler



4x4x4 cube

Mean: 74.99
Standard deviation: 7.74
Best Time: 60.08
Worst Time: 97.15

Best average of 5: 70.25
41-45 - (60.08) 70.86 (83.43) 60.61 79.28

Best average of 12: 72.45
31-42 - 72.63 67.28 70.75 79.09 70.69 73.84 77.28 71.52 70.59 (97.15) (60.08) 70.86

1. 73.80 U B2 Lw2 R Uw' F2 U2 Bw R Fw' B' R2 B' Lw Fw2 D' L2 Bw' Uw' L F2 Dw F2 U Rw' F' Bw' Lw D' Bw2 R' U' D Fw' B Dw' L2 R' U' Rw'
2. 75.97 Lw R' F U' F Bw2 L B' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Bw R2 U2 Dw' L2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 U Bw B2 Rw2 U2 L2 B Uw' Bw2 R U2 Fw U Rw2 B D Lw' U' Lw' D2 B2
3. 70.09 L2 D' L' Uw2 Dw' F' U' Fw' Rw' Fw Uw F D F Fw U Fw Lw Rw F Fw' R Dw2 Lw' R2 F R F' Fw' B' R D Rw2 R Fw2 L Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2
4. 73.90 D F' Fw' L Dw' D' Fw2 Lw2 R' B2 Dw' F Lw Fw' B' Dw' B2 Lw' F Rw2 B' L2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw D R2 D2 L2 U B D' F' Fw B2 L' Rw' U
5. 65.78 L2 F R2 U' D2 Lw B2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw Fw2 Dw2 F Fw U' Uw2 R Dw2 Rw F2 B' L' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Rw' R Fw' Dw' R2 Dw2 L Lw R2 F L Bw B Uw2
6. 78.11 Dw2 D2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 D2 L Lw' Dw L R2 F' B2 D B2 L2 Fw2 D L Fw2 B Dw' Fw2 L R' U2 Uw' L2 Fw B Lw' Uw' Bw2 Uw' F' Uw' Dw2 B' Lw2 D'
7. 70.68 F' B Rw' Dw Lw B' Lw F' L' R D' B' R Fw2 D' F Bw' L2 Rw' B Lw Fw2 B' U Lw' Bw2 Dw' R' Uw Dw' F' D2 Rw B' L U Uw D' B2 Lw
8. 66.84 Dw' D2 Lw2 F R' B Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw R2 Bw U2 Lw' Uw D Lw Fw Lw D2 F2 U' D R' F Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 U' D L' D Lw' U' D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2
9. 84.93 Bw B' Rw' U Fw U2 Lw Dw Bw R' Fw2 Lw2 B L' F' Fw' Lw Rw2 U2 Dw2 D2 Fw D' Fw' Bw U' L F' L2 Lw' Rw' R2 B U' Bw2 Rw Fw2 D2 R2 Bw'
10. 69.36 Fw R D' Fw Bw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' D F' Dw D Lw B Lw Rw' Fw2 Dw D R2 Bw2 B' L2 D Bw L' F' Fw U' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 R Bw2 B' L F2 U Uw D2
11. 80.59 U' Uw' D2 Lw' Fw' R Fw' Bw2 D L Uw Dw' Fw U Bw' Rw F2 B Uw Dw2 Rw F2 Bw L2 B Uw2 L' Fw2 Bw' Uw' B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw' Dw2 D R2 Uw'
12. 70.52 Bw' U' Dw' F Bw' Uw' Dw B' U D2 Bw U' R Fw R Fw R U2 Fw2 B' U Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Dw D2 Rw2 F' Bw2 B2 Uw F Lw2 Rw' R Fw' B
13. 75.43 Lw' Uw2 D' L2 Rw Dw2 L Lw Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B U' Dw Rw B D' Fw Lw2 Rw R U2 F Dw2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw Rw U Dw2 Rw2 F2 Fw Rw B' L2
14. 74.83 F' Fw L Fw' L' Lw2 Bw2 R Fw2 B' U' L2 Bw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B' Lw2 R Uw2 Dw2 Rw B' R F' L D Rw2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' F2 B Lw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw'
15. 75.46 D2 Rw Fw Lw2 Bw U Lw Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 R' Bw2 Dw Rw F2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 L B' R' Bw' R2 Dw' Rw F Uw D' F' Lw' Dw2 Lw Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw'
16. 60.69 Bw B R2 F Fw U' F2 Bw L Rw' F Fw U2 Fw2 Lw' R2 D' Lw' B' U' Lw' Rw Uw F2 R Dw F' Fw2 R' Uw' B2 L Lw' B' Uw Lw Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2
17. 83.25 R2 Dw' D B2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw Dw' D' L2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Lw Uw' Dw2 Fw' U Rw' Dw L' Dw' Bw' Uw' B' L' Fw2 U Uw2 Bw Lw' U Lw' Fw' Uw Rw R2 Bw2 L2
18. 77.96 F Lw2 U D' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw Bw' U Fw' R Bw U Uw2 D' Lw' Rw F D' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 D B2 Rw Fw Bw' D' L2 R2 U L' R2 F B2 D2
19. 69.66 Fw' Bw2 R2 U Rw' Uw Bw' L' Lw2 R' B L2 Uw' Lw2 Fw R Bw' Rw D' Fw' Bw2 U' Uw R' Uw Rw D' R F2 Dw Fw' Bw U' L' B' D Bw' B2 L Lw'
20. 71.65 B' L' Uw Lw2 B U2 F2 Bw' D L2 Bw Rw Fw' B2 Uw' Dw2 F2 D' Fw2 Bw' U' Dw' Rw R2 U2 Lw' R' Bw' L' R Fw2 U' Uw' B Uw Dw' L Rw' Fw L'
21. 76.16 L Uw2 Fw B' D2 Rw' Fw B2 L2 R2 Uw2 Dw' Rw' U' F' Fw2 Bw2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw D' L B L F2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 Bw' B Dw2 R B' D' F' L2 B2
22. 82.77 Fw2 Rw2 F' Bw' Lw B L2 Dw2 Lw Rw' D' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 F2 L2 Lw Rw2 U' Fw B' L2 Dw' R2 U' Uw L' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 Fw' B2 Rw' Dw2 Rw U' Lw2 Rw'
23. 88.31 R' Uw Rw2 Dw' L' Fw' L2 Lw F2 Fw2 Bw U R Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 L Dw' Lw2 F' Lw Rw2 B' Dw Fw Lw' F2 Uw Lw Rw' Dw2 F' Fw' Bw' Uw' Dw Lw2 D
24. 86.40 D' R D' L Uw2 Lw F2 R' Bw Lw' Rw F' B2 U2 L2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 Bw Uw' B' Uw' Fw' B' U' D L2 Lw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Uw Fw' U Uw2 Dw' D Rw F' Fw
25. 65.03 F U2 Uw2 Rw U Lw2 Fw' B2 Lw2 Rw R' U' D Fw' D R D2 L2 R' Fw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 D2 L2 R' F' Lw Uw2 D' Lw B Rw F' Fw2 B' Uw2 D' L B
26. 71.08 Lw Rw2 R2 B U2 Dw' D2 L Bw B' U2 Uw F Dw F' Rw' Fw R' Fw2 Uw2 Dw B2 Lw Uw D' B' Rw F' Fw' D' Bw Lw U' Dw Fw Bw' B' Rw R' Fw2
27. 81.65 Dw D' Lw' Bw' U Uw2 Bw Uw Rw' Fw Bw2 B Lw F2 U F Fw' D' Lw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw B Dw' Fw Bw R' D F Dw2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 Bw Lw2
28. 66.77 D' F2 L2 Bw Lw2 B L' Rw2 Dw Rw U' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw B' Lw' Bw' R F' Uw' Lw D Bw' Lw2 Rw B L' Lw F' Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 R Fw2 Bw2 Rw2
29. 80.33 Fw' Rw2 B2 D' Bw B2 Uw2 Dw' L' R' Bw' D2 Rw B2 R2 U' Dw2 Fw2 R F2 Bw2 U Dw' D2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' Rw Bw Lw Dw F Lw' Rw2 R Dw B2 L2 B Dw
30. 82.06 R B Dw' Fw' U2 Lw2 Fw2 R Fw' Bw2 Dw2 D F Lw Dw' F Lw Fw B Lw' U Bw L' F' Bw2 B' L' U' L' Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' Uw
31. 72.63 Rw' U' D2 Rw2 D' F' Fw B2 Uw2 D2 Bw2 B2 R' F R2 Dw' Rw Uw B2 U Uw' F Rw' R2 Dw D2 Lw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw' F Bw2 R D Fw' U' Uw2 B' Lw
32. 67.28 Bw2 R2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw R F2 Dw D L2 Rw2 F2 R Fw2 Rw2 Dw B' Rw B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw Bw L' Uw' F' Fw' D B Uw F R2 F2 Bw
33. 70.75 B' Dw' Fw' D' R' U' D2 B' L' F' Dw' D F2 U Uw' Bw Rw' Dw' Fw' Bw2 D F' Bw' Dw2 D L' Dw F B' U' Uw' F2 U' R2 B' U Dw2 R2 F2 L2
34. 79.09 U' F' Lw' D' Lw Fw' B' Dw D L Dw R' D2 L2 R B' U2 Dw2 B' Uw Rw U2 Lw' R' Uw' Bw' Uw2 D' L2 Fw U' Lw Bw2 U2 Rw2 U' Dw' D B Lw
35. 70.69 F' U Dw2 F2 L Dw' D2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Uw' Lw2 F B2 L2 R F2 Bw U F2 U F Fw' Rw' F Fw2 D Fw Rw' U Dw Lw R B2 L Rw F2 U' F B
36. 73.84 Uw Fw2 U' F2 B R2 B Lw' R Uw' Fw Bw B2 Uw' Bw' U' Dw Lw' Uw L Uw2 Fw Lw' U2 L' Fw Dw Rw' R2 Bw' U2 Fw' Rw U' Uw2 D R2 U Fw' Dw2
37. 77.28 Fw Rw2 R' Fw' Lw2 Fw' L R' F' Lw R2 B U' R Uw2 F' Fw B' Dw2 B U D2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Dw' L Lw2 F' Uw' D2 B L R2 F' U2 Lw2 Bw Lw' D'
38. 71.52 Bw' B2 R' B Lw Fw' Bw' R' Uw Lw2 Bw2 U L' U' Uw2 Dw' Rw' F2 Bw B Rw2 Fw' Bw Uw' Dw2 Lw Fw2 B2 L' Lw Dw Bw' Lw' U D' R2 Dw' B2 Rw2 Fw2
39. 70.59 Fw Uw Dw' F' Fw2 Uw D2 L' F L' Bw2 U2 Uw Fw U D Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Fw L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw D2 F Bw' R B Dw Fw2 B R2 U2 Bw'
40. 97.15 B' Rw' R2 D2 Rw' R U2 D' F Lw' Rw' R' Fw2 Rw' R Fw Uw' D F Rw F' Fw Rw Fw Bw B' Uw Dw D2 Fw' B D2 Fw U' R2 Uw2 R U D' Bw'
41. 60.08 Dw Fw2 Bw' Uw' Lw R' Bw D' F' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 R' Fw' U2 Lw R U2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Bw' B2 L2 U' Dw' Fw2 B2 D Bw2 R2 Dw2 F' Rw U F2 Rw2 R Bw Lw2
42. 70.86 U' Bw' U2 F' U' B' Rw F R2 Fw Uw' F Fw2 Rw Bw' B Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 R Fw D F' Fw2 Bw' B' L Rw' D2 Bw' B L Fw Bw' B' U2 B U Uw2
43. 83.43 Dw2 R2 F' Rw Uw2 Lw2 R F L' F' Lw' Dw' L Rw' Bw2 B D F' Fw' U L U Dw' D' Rw' U' F2 B Lw' U2 B' L2 U' Uw2 Dw L Rw' R' F2 Uw2
44. 60.61 Bw2 L D' L' Lw B' R' Fw2 Uw Dw F2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Lw U2 F2 Fw Dw2 Fw B2 Uw Bw D Fw R2 U Uw Dw B' Rw2 D Fw' B' Uw' Lw2 Rw' B2 L Rw2
45. 79.28 Fw Rw' Dw L Rw2 U' F2 Uw L2 Uw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' L' Rw2 B' Rw' R' F U' Dw2 B R2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 R Dw D' Lw' Fw2 Bw' U Rw' Bw U Uw Dw Bw
46. 68.53 B2 Rw' Fw2 R Dw2 D' F' U D2 Rw D2 Bw Uw' D Fw' B2 U2 Uw Rw' R' Dw Lw' Fw Lw' F2 B' L R2 Uw Dw Rw' R' Uw' F D2 Bw Uw' Bw2 U' Fw'
47. 92.72 Fw' Bw' B Rw' F L R2 Fw' Bw U2 Dw' F L Uw' F2 U2 Uw Dw' Lw Bw2 Dw' Bw R' F B2 D Rw D' Lw R B D F2 Fw U2 R' Dw' Lw Fw' Lw2
48. 83.00 F2 Fw' L F2 B' U Uw' Dw' D' Bw D' Lw2 Dw2 F2 Bw Lw Uw' L Rw R2 D L Bw' U Rw' F2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Fw Bw2 Dw2 D Fw2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Bw Rw
49. 76.52 Fw' L2 R Bw B2 U Lw' F2 Bw' L' R' D Lw' Rw R F' Dw2 Lw' Fw B U' D2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Fw B2 Dw Bw D Fw Lw2 Dw2 L2 Fw Bw' U' D'
50. 73.80 Uw' Dw2 B U D2 F B2 D F Uw D2 Fw2 Bw U' Fw2 Dw' F' Bw Uw B2 U2 Fw U D' Rw2 B' Rw' F' Dw2 B' R2 B2 R2 Fw' B2 Dw F B' Dw Lw'


*5x5*: *2:35.26*


Spoiler



5x5x5 cube
Dec 20, 2011 1:59:14 PM - 5:55:11 PM

Mean: 155.26
Standard deviation: 14.51
Best Time: 122.35
Worst Time: 183.16

Best average of 5: 143.51
1-5 - (122.35) 136.15 143.22 151.16 (152.03)

Best average of 12: 150.06
1-12 - (122.35) 136.15 143.22 151.16 152.03 155.37 156.33 (181.90) 144.18 164.56 160.55 137.01

1. 122.35 Bw2 L' D Lw F D F2 Dw' Rw' Bw' B2 Dw2 Rw Bw2 Lw R2 Uw2 Lw U Uw2 L' F Uw F2 Lw2 B2 L Dw F2 Fw' L R' B U' Uw' Dw' D2 B2 U Dw2 B' Dw L' U2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 Rw2 D' R2 Fw' Uw R2 F2 Dw2 R B Rw
2. 136.15 Dw B' Uw' F2 Dw' F2 U' Lw Rw' Fw2 B' U2 Dw' Fw D' F' Fw' Rw R' U2 D' R' U2 Lw' R' Dw' Lw F Fw U2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' R Dw' F L' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' F' Uw D' Lw Uw' Rw' Uw2 Dw' D2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 D' L'
3. 143.22 L F' D2 Bw Rw Bw D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw' U' L' Fw' B' L' Rw' Dw2 B' R B Rw2 U2 Lw U' Dw' L2 R B2 Lw2 D' L Lw Rw' Uw Dw' R' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 B R D F2 Bw B Dw2 Lw' Dw D2 F' Bw Rw F' Fw2 R2 U' Lw2 F' R' U
4. 151.16 R' Fw R2 F' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw R F B Rw' F L U' D' B' U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 F L D Rw' D F2 Bw Dw' F2 Fw U D2 L' Rw F' Dw Rw B2 Rw U L' Lw Dw L R2 U Uw F' Uw Dw2 L2 Fw2 B2 L2 B2 L
5. 152.03 U' F Bw' B R' U' F2 B' Lw R2 Bw2 B2 Dw2 L2 R2 B2 R' U2 F B' Lw Dw Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' Dw' R' F Lw F2 D L F' R' U L2 R' Uw' Dw' R U2 L2 Lw Rw' R D2 R Uw' L2 Lw Dw2 B Dw' Bw U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2
6. 155.37 R' U Rw Dw' Bw Uw Rw' F2 Uw Lw Uw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Rw R2 D' Fw2 B Rw Fw' Lw2 B Uw' F' Fw' L' F' Uw' D Lw2 Rw U L' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 U' Dw F L F' Bw Rw R D2 B2 L2 R2 Bw Lw' U2 Lw2 R' Dw' Bw
7. 156.33 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw Rw' B2 Rw R2 Uw' Dw2 D Fw' D Fw' Dw B2 Rw2 Uw' R' F' D Bw2 U2 R B' D' L R U2 Uw2 B' Rw' F R F Fw2 U' L Lw2 U F B2 Lw2 Rw' U' F Bw R' Bw' L2 Rw2 D' Lw' R F U2 D L' Dw' R2
8. 181.90 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' D Fw' L' Bw2 B' U' F Lw' Bw2 B2 L2 Lw R' Dw' Lw F2 Fw2 Uw' D' L B' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 U2 B Dw2 D F2 Bw2 B' R' Bw' Uw2 Dw Lw U2 Lw' Bw D2 Fw Lw' Fw2 L2 Rw' Bw' D' R' Dw D Lw Fw' D' Lw2 Uw2 D'
9. 144.18 B Dw2 D Fw Bw' B2 Rw' Fw Bw2 Dw R2 Uw' L2 Rw R2 B Uw Dw' D2 R2 Bw U' D' F2 U2 Dw' D' Fw Lw2 Bw' D2 F' Fw' Bw' B2 Lw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' B Lw Fw B' U D' Fw2 D Rw U2 Dw B' L2 Uw Dw R B2 D' F' Dw
10. 164.56 Bw' U2 Dw Rw B2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw2 D' R' Bw Lw2 F' Bw U2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 B L' Lw Uw' Dw Lw2 Rw R U' D Fw Bw' U' L Rw' Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw B' U2 D L U2 Dw' L Rw' Dw' B Lw' Rw2 Dw' R Bw' Dw' Lw Rw' R2 F2 Dw2 Bw'
11. 160.55 R Fw R2 U Dw Rw2 Dw' L' Rw Bw Uw' Fw' D2 R F' Bw2 Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Dw R D2 Lw2 Uw D2 Lw Uw2 Dw' Bw2 R B2 Dw2 F Fw' Bw B2 U2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 L2 Lw' D2 Bw' R2 U Dw D Lw Uw Dw2 Rw F2 Lw' Fw2 Bw2 R Fw' Uw
12. 137.01 B Lw Fw' D2 B' L' Lw' B2 D' F' U' Uw2 Rw' B' Lw R' Uw' F2 Lw R' Bw Lw' Rw R2 U' Dw Fw2 Bw' D' L U Uw' Dw Lw2 F' U2 R2 D' F Fw Uw' L' Uw Lw2 Fw B R' F2 B' Uw' D Rw' U2 D Rw2 R2 B2 L Lw2 Rw
13. 155.90 B L2 Lw2 U2 D L2 Dw2 L2 Rw Dw2 Rw U2 Uw' Dw2 Fw' U' D2 F R2 U2 F' Uw' Fw Lw Bw' U2 Uw' D Lw' Rw R' U' Bw2 L' Lw D' Rw Fw2 R U' Uw2 B U R' U' Uw' Fw' Bw D R Bw2 B2 Lw B' L' Fw2 B2 Rw' B Rw
14. 181.33 R Bw Dw2 F Fw Bw' R' F2 Bw' B L' R2 F R' Uw' Lw R' Uw D F2 Bw' Uw L' Rw' U L' Lw' U' D2 Lw2 Fw Bw2 L2 B' Lw U Dw2 D2 F' Fw Bw' L' Rw Bw' L' D F2 U Uw2 L' Lw2 B2 L F Fw' Bw Uw Fw2 D' Rw'
15. 176.65 Lw Fw R2 Fw' Bw B2 Lw2 Uw2 D2 B Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D' R B L' R F' Bw2 B Rw' F' Uw Lw2 Rw2 R Dw' L2 R Bw2 L2 D' R2 D' Lw' Fw' Dw L2 Lw Rw' R2 F R B' Dw' B L' Uw L Rw2 U D B2 Rw Fw Bw L Lw'
16. 146.09 U' Dw2 Bw' Uw' Lw2 Fw L' Rw2 R2 F B' Lw' R Fw Bw' R Uw Dw' F2 U Bw' B Uw R' Uw2 Dw' F2 L R2 D2 Fw2 B U' Lw U F' Fw B' D2 F' Bw' Rw' Fw R Bw B' Rw B2 Uw2 R F Fw2 L' Bw2 D' B' Lw2 U2 Uw' Fw2
17. 127.37 U2 D Rw2 Bw Rw R2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' D Fw B2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 U Dw' R Uw2 L' Lw2 D R Fw2 Bw2 U' Uw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 R2 Dw' F2 Fw Bw2 L' Dw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw R' B2 L' Lw' Rw F2 R' Fw Rw'
18. 145.56 B' Uw' R2 Uw Bw' Rw' U Rw' R2 Uw' B' Dw' R2 F' L' B Lw' Fw2 Rw' U' R' F' Fw' Rw' Bw' B2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 U Dw' F2 L' Lw R' U' Uw' L U' F' Fw2 U' F2 Lw' Uw R2 Uw' Rw' R' Uw2 Bw Uw2 D2 L2 U' Rw R' Dw R Uw
19. 166.13 L' Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Bw Uw' Bw Uw Fw2 Bw2 B Rw F2 Uw' L Lw2 F' Bw U' Uw' Lw2 U' R Uw2 F Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 D2 Bw' Uw B2 L2 F L' Lw2 B' Dw' B L' F Dw' L' Lw Uw F' Rw' B U Dw' Rw' U D
20. 158.36 Uw Dw2 Fw2 Bw U Dw' L' R B' R2 F2 Fw' B Lw F L U' Dw' D F2 U Lw2 D2 Bw2 Uw B' Dw2 R Uw Lw Rw' Uw F2 Fw2 B Rw Dw2 L Lw' Rw2 Dw2 L Uw D2 F' U2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw Dw2 D' L F2 B' Uw2 F'
21. 152.68 Bw Uw' Dw D' F B' L Dw B' Rw Uw Bw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 L Bw2 R2 F Bw L' B2 Dw' D' R2 Bw' Rw' Dw' D' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 R Bw' D2 Bw Lw' Rw' F' B' R2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw F L Dw2 L' Rw2 R F Bw Uw B Lw2 Bw R2 U2
22. 154.48 Uw Dw' Rw' R' B Lw2 Rw Dw R F' Bw2 Rw Fw Lw2 Uw Dw2 D' R Dw2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Lw F2 Fw B2 Rw B' R' Bw2 B2 D2 Lw Fw' R' B L' Dw2 F' L' R2 Dw2 D' F Fw2 B2 R Bw2 L2 F2 U Rw Uw' B2 L B2 Dw' Rw Dw2
23. 167.23 L Rw Fw2 B Uw' B2 L' Uw2 Dw R' Fw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Uw D' Rw' R' F U' Uw2 Dw' D2 Rw' R2 Dw Rw2 Bw Lw2 Bw U' D2 L' Lw' U Fw2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 B' L2 B2 Lw' Uw' D' F Bw Rw' R U2 D' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' R' Bw Dw' R2 F'
24. 171.67 R2 Dw' B2 Dw L' D' Bw Uw' Bw B2 Lw' Uw2 L' Fw' L2 Bw L Lw B' Rw F' L2 Fw L' Dw2 D' L2 Bw' Uw Bw' B' Rw2 R Uw' L2 Lw' Uw Rw' Dw Fw Lw' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw Lw' U2 L2 F2 Lw' D' Rw Dw2 Rw R'
25. 172.08 L2 Dw' Bw U2 Dw F' R2 D2 Rw Bw B' Lw2 F2 L Bw' L U' Rw Dw' Fw' B2 R Dw L2 Lw B' Uw' R' F' Lw' Dw2 Lw' Fw Dw' F2 Fw Bw R' U' F Fw' Bw2 U D2 R2 Uw2 D' Lw' U2 Rw2 U2 Dw Fw2 Rw R' F' R' F2 Fw Dw'
26. 173.71 Fw2 L2 Bw2 U2 Uw2 D L Bw2 Dw' D' Fw2 B' U' F2 B Dw2 Fw' B Dw L2 R Uw2 Dw Lw Rw R F' D Fw Dw' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw' B' Lw2 Uw2 R Fw' Bw Rw' Fw B2 Rw2 F' Bw' B Uw Lw Fw R Uw' Lw' Fw' Bw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' F'
27. 131.63 U Rw Uw2 Lw' F U2 Bw2 Rw U2 R U2 Lw2 R Bw Lw' Bw' L' Lw Rw2 D2 F2 Fw2 Dw D' F' L' R2 F Lw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 B2 Dw Lw R' F' B Uw2 F' L' Lw Rw' R' Uw2 Lw2 U Uw D2 Fw' Uw2 L Uw2 Lw Bw B2 Uw D2
28. 144.31 Bw Lw Bw2 L Uw2 F2 R' U B' Rw2 R F' Fw2 Bw Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw D Rw' Dw D' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' D2 B Uw2 R2 D' R' U' B' Rw Uw' Bw' Dw' L' Lw2 R B2 L2 Rw Dw' Bw L D' B2 Dw' Lw Fw L F' R2 Fw Lw U' Bw B' U
29. 134.62 Lw Uw Fw2 Dw R U D Lw D' Lw F L2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 B2 Dw' B Lw U2 F' U' L2 F Fw' U' D2 B' R2 Uw' Lw F2 Lw2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw' Dw Lw Rw' Fw' Dw D L Rw' R' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 L R' Dw Fw D' F' Fw Lw2
30. 183.16 Lw2 R' D' Fw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Dw2 F' Fw' U' Uw2 D R2 Bw' B2 D Bw' U B R Bw Uw2 D2 R' Dw' Fw' L R Dw2 D Lw' B' D' Fw2 Lw R2 Bw U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U Bw2 B Dw F U' Rw2 Dw' L' Lw' R' U' Dw R Uw Dw Bw2 B'
31. 156.08 R' U2 Fw Lw' U2 Lw D2 Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw' F' Fw' Bw U Dw' Rw Uw' Rw' Bw2 D R2 U' Dw Bw2 R' F' B Lw2 Rw' R B Dw' F Fw Lw Dw F' Uw Dw' F Fw Lw2 F2 Fw' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw2 L' Fw' Bw L2 Lw' R2 Bw' R' Fw U' F
32. 151.04 F R Bw2 L Lw Rw R2 U2 Uw L Bw U' L2 Fw U2 B R2 U2 Uw2 Dw D2 Lw' Bw Rw F2 Fw Bw U2 L2 Lw' Dw L Uw2 D2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' L' Rw Uw2 Dw F Fw Bw U' Lw F U2 Dw2 D Lw2 Dw' Fw Uw' Dw Lw' F2 Fw' Lw'
33. 147.05 Bw2 Uw' Fw Dw2 F D' Fw' Uw2 R B' Rw2 Dw B2 Rw' R Dw2 Bw' Dw B2 L Lw' F D F Bw Uw Bw Dw2 Fw2 B2 D F' Fw' Lw' Rw2 B' Uw2 L Uw' Dw2 F' Lw' Fw U D' Fw Bw L R' Uw' Dw2 Rw R F' U F' Bw' Rw R2 B'
34. 145.47 U2 Rw2 R Fw2 Rw F Fw' Uw2 Rw' F' L D' Bw2 Lw' R' F2 B2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 D R Fw Bw' B' Lw R' Dw' L Uw Bw2 L' Rw2 F2 L' Lw' Rw2 Dw Fw B' Uw2 L Bw Lw R D' B' Dw' L' Lw2 Fw2 Uw Fw Bw2 Dw D2 Bw Lw' R2
35. 172.01 U2 L' U B2 R Bw L2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Fw' D Fw' L2 Rw' F' Uw' L2 B R Dw' B2 Dw2 D' F' Uw' Fw2 R Uw2 B' Rw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 D' B2 Lw B' R' Uw Lw U' Bw Dw2 D2 Lw Rw Bw2 B' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw Uw' D'
36. 165.94 Lw' U2 Lw' Dw Rw Dw F Bw L2 R2 Fw L2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw' D Bw' Lw2 Bw2 D Lw B U2 D Bw L Rw2 R' Uw Fw' Bw D' L D F2 D2 Bw2 L Lw' B2 L Bw D2 R' Dw2 Rw Fw Bw' Lw R2 U' Dw L2 F2 Dw2 D2 R2 Dw2 Fw R
37. 159.58 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw B' Lw' F2 Bw L Fw2 B' L' Lw' Rw' Bw' B' Lw2 Fw' B' Dw Rw2 Bw2 B D L' B' Lw' F Fw' L' Rw' Bw2 B2 L' Rw2 Fw' Lw F Bw B2 D2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 D R' Bw2 U2 Rw R2 Fw Bw' B U2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw Bw' B' L2
38. 139.49 Dw B Lw2 Bw2 L2 D2 Bw L Uw' B2 Lw' Uw' F' U2 L Fw2 U2 B R2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 Dw' F2 Uw' D Rw' R' U F' D Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw F Uw' B' L D' Fw' Bw' D' Fw' R Fw Lw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Dw L' Rw F' Fw B2 R2 F2 L' F2
39. 143.65 Bw2 L2 B' R2 Dw' D R B' Dw D' F2 Fw2 Bw' U' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 U Dw D R2 Bw' Uw' Bw B2 L' Dw Rw2 Fw2 Bw L' U' F R' F' L B D' Fw' L' Lw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 B U2 R U' D' B2 U' Uw
40. 144.77 L Bw2 U' Uw' Fw Lw2 R Uw2 L' Bw U Dw' Rw' B Uw' Dw Fw2 B' Uw2 D2 Bw R Uw Lw U Bw2 L' Rw F' Uw' D2 Bw R' Uw' L Lw Dw' L F' R2 B R B' Lw2 F Dw2 Rw' F Rw R U' Uw2 Dw' F' L Lw' Rw2 F' B' L2
41. 157.78 D R2 U Dw2 Bw' Lw' F' L' F' Fw2 U' L' F Fw B' Dw D2 F2 Fw' Bw U2 Uw' D2 Lw2 D Bw2 Dw Bw2 U' R2 F' Bw2 R Uw Dw' Bw Rw B Rw D' B D' R U2 Fw' Bw2 Dw L R' D' B' U2 Fw' D2 Bw' L' Rw R2 F2 Bw2
42. 162.19 U Uw2 Dw' L' Lw' Rw Uw' D Lw' U Fw2 U Uw' D Bw L2 R' D' L D' Bw2 L Bw Rw2 B2 Rw R' Dw D F' Bw Dw D R' Dw' L' Dw' Fw2 D Fw Lw' F' D' F2 U Lw' F' Lw2 B' R D' B' L Fw Dw' F Fw Bw B Dw'
43. 155.45 Rw2 U2 Bw' R2 U2 Rw' F' Fw2 D' Lw Bw2 Dw' D' B Lw' U2 Fw U B' Lw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 D' B' Dw' D F D' R2 U B2 L R' F2 B2 Dw2 Fw Bw' B2 U Fw' B R2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 F' U' Rw Dw2 Bw' Dw F' Fw' Rw' Fw Dw' Lw
44. 150.27 Bw Rw' D2 Rw' R' Dw L R Bw L2 F2 L F L2 Rw2 R' U' Fw B' Lw' Uw2 B Uw' Dw' D L' Lw' R Fw D R2 B2 Lw2 B' U R U' B2 U' F Fw B L2 Dw D2 F U2 F' Fw' B2 U Fw' Lw' F U' Lw B2 Dw2 Rw Dw2
45. 144.81 Rw' Bw Rw U2 Uw' D' Fw' D Lw' F' Dw' Rw Uw' D' F2 Fw Uw' Fw' D' Fw' Rw Dw L' Lw2 Rw' R Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 R U' Uw Rw2 R2 D' Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw L2 U' B R2 Dw' Fw2 B' Dw2 Fw2 B R U Lw2 Uw2 D' Rw B'
46. 157.49 Bw L F2 Dw2 B2 L' Rw2 R' Bw' L U Dw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 Bw' B2 L Bw' L' B L Rw2 Uw' R2 U Uw2 Dw2 Rw Bw' L' Rw F' R Fw U' Rw2 R2 D Rw' R Uw2 Fw B D L R' F' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' Bw U F B2 R2 Fw L
47. 164.09 Rw' B' Lw2 Rw' R2 D Lw2 Rw Dw' Bw' Dw2 D B2 U2 Bw Dw' Rw2 F2 Fw' R Dw' Fw2 Uw Dw D Bw D Lw R2 Fw' U' Lw Fw' Rw' D' Lw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 D' F Rw2 F' L2 D2 Bw' Dw' D' B' L2 Fw2 B R Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw L2
48. 177.65 L2 Fw' Bw2 D' Bw' Lw' B' Rw B' U' Uw2 Bw B Uw Bw Rw2 Bw2 B2 L2 Bw2 Lw R' Bw B2 Dw' Bw B Dw F' B' Uw Dw2 L R2 D Fw Lw D2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw' Dw2 L' F' R Fw2 U' Dw' L' Rw B' U F Fw Bw2 U2 Uw Dw' F
49. 177.24 Lw2 Fw U Uw Dw Bw2 U2 Uw' Bw2 R' U' Dw R' F2 U' Rw2 R' F2 Rw' R2 F2 Lw Rw' R Bw' Dw F2 Fw Dw2 Lw B D2 Lw Dw2 Bw Uw L' Lw2 R Uw' B2 R F2 Dw' D2 B2 Uw Dw D2 R Uw Lw' U' D L' R B' R' D2 Fw2
50. 143.41 Uw R' U' Uw' Dw D Fw L Rw2 U2 Lw Rw2 Dw L R2 F' B Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw F2 D' L2 Lw' Bw2 U' Rw' Bw2 R Uw Lw F Uw' Lw2 D' Fw' B Lw U2 Bw2 U Uw Lw B' U2 F' Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw U2 Uw' Lw2 F Fw' L Rw R Uw'


*3x3 OH*: *39.02*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
Dec 10, 2011 3:45:07 PM - 6:36:36 PM

Mean: 39.02
Standard deviation: 7.35
Best Time: 27.08
Worst Time: 64.33

Best average of 5: 32.66
44-48 - (42.00) 31.94 30.68 (27.18) 35.36

Best average of 12: 35.75
62-73 - 38.36 (41.53) 34.61 37.59 30.88 38.69 32.22 39.09 (29.65) 31.80 39.88 34.34

1. 39.47 D' U R2 B F R2 D' L D' U' R B L' R D2 B' U2 F2 D' U' L' R' D U' L
2. 40.25 U' L F L' B' L' D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U B L' D B L' D' L' F R' F2 U' L
3. 36.75 B F L2 R2 B' U L' U F' D R U' B2 R2 U L2 B U2 R2 B D' L D2 U2 R'
4. 37.05 F2 L2 R2 B' R B' F2 U' B2 F L2 F' D' F' L R2 B' D2 F2 L F' L2 F R B2
5. 61.69 D2 L D' L2 R B' R' B' F D B' F L2 R' U B' R2 D2 F' R D U R' D2 B
6. 38.68 D' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B R' D2 B2 L D F D' U' L2 R2 U2 B F U'
7. 38.59 B F2 D R B U F D' U' L' F2 U2 F L' B' F2 L' R2 B D' R2 U2 F' D L'
8. 34.47 D' R' B' F2 R' U' L' R2 D2 L' R' D2 U L' R F2 D' U B' L F2 L D2 B' R
9. 34.91 D2 U2 B D' U F2 U2 L' U L U' B2 F R' D R' D2 L2 D2 L' U F D2 F R
10. 40.05 D B2 L' D U2 B L R2 F' R F2 D' B F L' F2 L R F2 D2 U F D U' R2
11. 33.19 U2 L2 R B D2 L2 B2 D B U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L U R2 D' U R2 D F U' R2
12. 41.30 D2 B2 F' L B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R F D U L D2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B U2
13. 41.22 F U' L' U2 F2 D' B' L2 U B' L' R2 U F' U' R B' F L R' D2 R F2 L' R2
14. 37.00 F2 R2 U R D2 U' F' U' R B F' L' F2 D B2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 R'
15. 34.05 D' B2 U' F2 L U R' B' F2 D2 L' F L' B' F2 L' D' B' R B' F' R2 B2 D' L2
16. 42.81 B L R' D2 U2 F L B2 D2 R2 F L F2 L' D U F2 L2 R U' F' L F2 L D
17. 36.09 R F2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 F' R' U2 F U R U R' U2 B2 R D' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2
18. 39.78 D L2 F D2 L' D B F' U2 L' B2 L2 F D' B' D2 R2 F' L D' F' D' R2 U' L'
19. 33.08 D' L R U2 B L' R' D' F' U' L B2 F2 D' U2 B L2 B L' R F L R D2 R
20. 35.63 F2 U2 R' U R' B2 D B D' F2 U2 B2 F D2 L' B L R D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F D2
21. 40.65 B D F' R' D2 B' D2 U' F2 U' R B F2 D' L' B U B F2 D U2 B D' U F
22. 32.30 D F' U R2 F2 L F D2 L' D2 B L2 B R' F2 D' F2 L2 F U F2 U' B' R' U2
23. 27.08 B U2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 D R2 B2 F R U R2 U2 B L' F U L' D' R2 F2 D' B
24. 36.46 L D F2 D2 R' U' L U' L R' B2 D' U2 F U' L B' U2 R D' B D' R' F' L
25. 47.21 U' B L' B2 U' L' R' U L R' U B' U R2 D U B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L' F L'
26. 46.16 D' U2 B' R B' F2 U' B R' B' L B' L2 F2 L R2 F2 D B F D' U2 L R D
27. 44.21 F U' L' R2 F2 D U2 L2 R B L U2 F' R' B2 U F' R B U' R' U' R2 D' L
28. 42.46 B' R F' U' L R D L' R' D' B' D2 B' D R2 B2 R' B' D U R' D2 B2 D R2
29. 34.86 D' U' L U L' D L U' B' D2 U F' R2 F R F2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 R B' L2
30. 31.25 R2 F2 D R2 U' F U2 L' U2 R' B R F' D2 U R2 U F L F2 L R' D L2 D'
31. 36.36 L' R2 U L' B' L B2 R2 D' B' R2 U B' U' F' R' B' F' L2 U' L F' L2 R B2
32. 56.90 D R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 D' F' U' B' U2 F' L R2 U2 L F2 U' L B D2 B'
33. 50.11 D2 U2 F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 B R D L B' U F R' D L2 B L2 B U2 R' B L2
34. 40.13 B' L2 F D2 U' B' U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 L' B D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U B2 R
35. 34.81 L R' F2 L D' B2 F' R U B' R2 F D B R2 U' L' D2 L R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2
36. 64.16 D R D2 B L R' F D B2 F' R B R2 D L' D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' B' F2 L2 F
37. 29.97 B F U2 R' D U2 L R U R D U' F2 D' U L R D' R U' F2 U2 L R' D2
38. 37.18 U B R' F' R D U2 B' F R F' R D U B F2 R2 U' F R2 B' D' F L' F2
39. 37.50 R2 B F' U B U R2 F' R2 F2 L' F' D' R F D' U' R2 U' B2 L' R D' U F2
40. 64.33 D2 B2 U' B U2 L R' D2 U2 B' F D' F R' D2 R' D2 U' L' U' B F D R2 B
41. 39.69 B2 F' L' B' L B L2 R2 B2 F L D2 R B2 R U2 L' F U2 L D' B2 U B D
42. 59.28 D U2 B' D2 R' F L' B L R2 F' L2 B' F2 L D L2 B R' B' L2 D B2 F' D'
43. 39.94 U2 B R D2 B D' B2 U R' B D2 U' B2 D L2 D' F2 R' U R' F L' R2 D' B'
44. 42.00 L' B L2 B2 D' L2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R' D B F' D2 F2 R' D L' B D2 F U2 F
45. 31.94 U L R2 B' U' B2 U F2 L' D L2 R2 D' L U' B F' L B F' U2 L2 B L F
46. 30.68 U B' D B2 F2 U R B2 L U L B L2 B L2 D L2 R D' B R' D F2 L' D
47. 27.18 R U2 R2 D2 F U L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' F2 U R' D2 U2 R' B' F2 L U' R' B2
48. 35.36 F2 L R' D' L2 R2 U' R D2 B' F L2 D2 R' D' U L U R2 B' D U' F R' B2
49. 45.16 D' U B2 U R2 D U2 L' U' L2 R' F2 U2 F D' F R2 F U' L2 D' B2 R' F' D2
50. 36.06 U2 B2 L' B D2 L2 U' R U2 F2 R D L' B2 L' F2 U' B' L2 F' L D' B F' L2
51. 38.19 D' B2 D B F R B2 D R' B F' R D' L U' F D' F L2 R2 B' R' D U R
52. 51.19 D2 U2 B2 F' U' L2 B2 D R2 F' L R2 U R2 B2 F' D' B2 F' L2 U' F2 U2 B' R2
53. 46.09 R' B' U' B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D F' D2 L F' R2 U2 L' R' F' R D2 U B' D' L F'
54. 56.28 R B2 F L R' D L D U2 F' D2 R' B U R2 D2 F' D' R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2
55. 40.38 L D2 U' R D2 F' D F D' L2 B2 D2 L B F2 U' F D2 U2 F D' R' D' B D2
56. 42.59 U2 R' B2 R2 B' R B L R F' D U2 B L D' R' U L D B' D2 B' D' U F
57. 35.47 F L B' D' U F' L B R2 D2 B L' R2 U' R2 B' L F' L R B F' L' D2 B2
58. 33.61 U2 L D2 U' B L F' R' F' R' D2 F' R F D U B2 F U L' U2 F2 L2 R2 D
59. 44.31 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R' B L D F L' D B2 L' R B F' D U' R2 D U R'
60. 33.96 L B2 L' R D' B' L' F' D L2 R2 D R' B2 L R' B L2 F2 L R2 B D2 U' L2
61. 41.63 F2 R B F2 L' R2 U R' B' F U2 B D' U2 F2 L2 B F' L2 R2 D2 B F L2 F2
62. 38.36 R' D B2 F' R' B R B L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U L2 R' B' R' F' U2 B2 F'
63. 41.53 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L D U2 F2 L' U2 F' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D U F' U2 F R'
64. 34.61 D B F U B' L' F' U2 L2 R2 B' F R2 D' U2 L F' L2 B' F2 L' R' D' B R
65. 37.59 U' L2 B' F L' U B L D2 B2 U R2 F R2 B F' L' B2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 L F2
66. 30.88 U2 B2 U2 L D U L R2 U2 B' F' L R B2 F U L D2 U L R' D2 F' L' F
67. 38.69 F R' F' L2 R F U' B D' U' F' L R B2 U L' B' F L R' D' U F D U2
68. 32.22 B' R D2 R B U' L2 R D' L2 B L R' D R' B2 D' B D' F' L U' B' U R2
69. 39.09 F' U' B' F' R' D U B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L' D U R2 U F' L'
70. 29.65 D' R B L R2 U L' R D R F2 D' U' R' D L' D2 R U B F D2 R2 D2 B
71. 31.80 B' R2 B D' B F D' R2 B' L F' D2 L' D2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 L D R F U
72. 39.88 L2 D R F L2 R' B' U B' F' D2 U2 B2 L' B' U' L' B' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' B'
73. 34.34 D2 R B F2 D2 U B' D2 B2 U' B' F R D' R' D' B2 L2 F D F U L R' B'
74. 45.40 D' L2 U R' D U2 R' U' R B2 L2 B2 U B' L2 D2 L R' F2 L2 B' R2 F R' F2
75. 55.53 R' U2 B' U2 F' L R U' F' L F' L2 R U2 R' F D2 B U L2 D R2 B D U
76. 33.50 L B' U2 L2 B F2 D F L B U B' L B' F R B R2 U' B F2 U' L D2 F'
77. 40.18 F L B2 D' B F L' F' R' U L' B' U' B2 L' R' B' L B' D L R2 U L' R'
78. 44.16 F' D2 U2 B L' D' U' B2 D2 L' B' F2 R U2 L2 B F2 R2 D B2 F' D' L' R2 F
79. 35.19 B' D' F L' D2 R' F2 D U' R2 U F2 L R' U L2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R'
80. 38.69 D' U2 F2 L B F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 R F' R B2 D' F L' R B U2 F2 D L B2
81. 38.50 B2 F R F' L B' F R2 U L2 R2 B' R D2 U L' R2 U2 L' B' U R2 B2 U' B2
82. 31.58 L U' L' R' D L' U B' R D B F2 L' R B2 L' D B D' U2 F2 D' U' B2 L2
83. 34.46 L' R2 D U L B F2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L2 R B' D B U B' F D' R' D' R2 B2
84. 32.71 R2 D L' R' D2 B2 U' L' R D2 U2 F' L' D B2 L' D2 U L' D2 R' B F R2 F2
85. 36.38 D U' B' D2 L' R D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' U' R' D U' F L2 R2 D F2 L' F2 D U2
86. 36.77 B F2 D U' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' B D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 U L' D B F R' U2
87. 35.30 F2 D' L' D' F2 L2 D' U' L B R2 D' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 F D' B L2 U2 B' U
88. 33.15 D2 B F' D U' R B L U B' U2 B' D2 L U F L' R2 U' L' R D2 L D R'
89. 38.56 B' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' U' B' L2 F U' B D' U2 B F' U R2 B' D B'
90. 41.59 B' D2 L R' D' F' L2 D F L' R' U L F' D L2 D' L' F' R' U2 B R' B U
91. 37.03 B' F' L R' F2 D L2 R2 U2 R B U B F2 D L' D2 L' B R2 D U2 B2 U' B2
92. 38.00 L2 U' B2 U2 L D' L R U' B F' L2 R U L R' B2 L U F R2 U' F D2 R'
93. 41.68 D2 U' B F' D2 B U' B' F D' U F' D2 L U' B' F L' R' F' R F2 L2 R F2
94. 32.22 F2 U2 B' R' D' U' F' L' R2 F2 D2 U' R' B D2 L2 B2 R' D2 F' R' D' R D' L2
95. 38.75 F2 R F2 L2 B F2 D L2 U2 L2 F' R B L2 U2 F2 R2 B' F2 L B' R' B R B'
96. 34.46 F D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' R U L R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' L' R2 D B2 F' U2 B
97. 37.72 L F U2 B' F2 R D' U' L U B' F R B' F L' R' F' D' B' D' R D2 U2 R2
98. 28.78 U' B F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L R2 U2 F' D' U' F2 D B2 D U' B U' L' R D' U' R2
99. 37.69 D F2 U' B U' B2 L2 R F' D2 R D' B D F U2 L U' L2 D U' R' D' L2 F2
100. 34.21 B F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F' L F' U B2 D B2 U2 L' B2 F' D F' D2


*3x3 MtS*: *1:56.72*


Spoiler



3x3 - Match the Scramble

Mean: 116.72
Standard deviation: 25.95
Best Time: 81.83
Worst Time: 183.88

Best average of 5: 94.15
11-15 - (83.94) (130.53) 96.18 95.28 91.00

Best average of 12: 97.60
6-17 - 101.05 95.69 99.61 102.88 113.91 83.94 (130.53) 96.18 95.28 91.00 (81.83) 96.44

1. 115.18 L B' F L' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B R' B F L F L R' F' L' R B F' R' D
2. 149.56 U2 R B U B L' B2 R' B2 F' U2 F2 R' D2 B U2 L R' F D' F L D U' F'
3. 149.91 L2 D U2 F' L B' L R2 D U B' F' D2 L D F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L D2 L' D'
4. 125.96 B2 F' R D2 R2 D F' U2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F D L R2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 F D
5. 143.83 B' D2 U2 L2 U B' R' B2 F R2 D B' U' L2 D U2 L B' L' R2 D' R2 B' R B'
6. 101.05 D' U R F U F R' D' L U F2 R' D' B F' U' R B D L' R2 D R2 D' F'
7. 95.69 F U L B L2 R D2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 R' F2 D F D' L R D2 R B' L2 R F'
8. 99.61 L U F D U' L B L R2 B R2 B' L' B' D B2 R B' L' U B D U F D
9. 102.88 F U' B' F' L2 B F R2 D' B2 F' R' F2 L2 D' L' R2 U2 R2 F' L' R2 B' R2 D
10. 113.91 L' B' R F' D' L2 U B2 U L R D L' D2 L R2 D B' R2 B2 L' R' U L U2
11. 83.94 D' F L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L' R F R2 B' F' L' R2 F' L F' U2 F2 D L2 U R2
12. 130.53 R' B2 L' B' R B2 F R U L2 R2 D' L R2 D L' R D' U B F R F D' U
13. 96.18 U L2 U' F U2 R2 U2 L' F L' B' L' D' F D2 B U' R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 L
14. 95.28 U F2 L B U' R D2 F' U2 F R' B2 L2 B' F2 L D' L' R B F R B2 D2 U2
15. 91.00 B L U' F2 U F L' R F' D L D L' F2 R2 B' F' U F D U2 B' F D' B'
16. 81.83 F D L2 R B D' R2 F' L2 B' F' D' F' D' B R2 B' L F' R2 B' F2 L R' D2
17. 96.44 D' L2 B L' F' D' F' D F D U L2 R D' U2 R2 B F' D F R2 U' B2 R' B2
18. 125.56 F2 U R U B' F L2 F L' B' F2 L R B' D U2 F L2 B L2 B2 U' R' B2 U2
19. 98.06 U B R' U' R2 B' F D B' F2 D' L2 D B2 F R F' D' U L2 U R2 D' L2 R2
20. 148.40 R B U2 F2 D' B2 D U' R B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' F2 D B2 L D2 R2 U F' D R'
21. 148.00 B' D L B F' D2 U R D' U B F2 R' F R D F2 L D2 U' B L R2 F2 L2
22. 183.88 U B L' U2 L R2 D2 U B F' U B D R' B2 R B2 F2 U L R2 F D' F' L'
23. 87.21 D U2 R D B' D' L R' U2 B2 L' D2 L' B D' F L2 F' D2 U B2 U F' D2 F'
24. 137.27 L B R F L U' F2 R2 B R F2 R2 B D2 B' L F L F U' R B2 R2 B R
25. 116.93 R F2 R2 B D U' B R2 D' U B D2 R D2 U2 B2 U F R' B F' U2 L D' R'


*2x2-4x4 Relay*: *1:44.70*


Spoiler



2x2 - 4x4 Relay

Average of 15: 1:44.70
1:50.19, 1:48.08, 1:42.93, 1:48.65, 1:41.75, (1:28.13), 1:35.58, (2:03.44), 1:29.71, 2:43.18, 1:37.88, 1:41.80, 1:58.71, 1:38.88, 1:43.53


----------



## asportking (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll participate, although I'm not sure which events I'll be doing. I'll try all the ones I can do, maybe some BLD if I can get good enough at it, and hopefully Square-1 if I get it for Christmas.


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 25, 2011)

*3x3*



Spoiler



40: 00:25.70 x 
39: 00:30.10 x 
38: 00:23.40 x 
37: 00:19.69 x 
36: 00:17.21 x 
35: 00:22.41 x 
34: 00:27.42 x 
33: 00:28.84 x 
32: 00:34.47 x 
31: 00:24.39 x 
30: 00:27.29 x 
29: 00:24.32 x 
28: 00:19.16 x 
27: 00:30.46 x 
26: 00:26.48 x 
25: 00:20.32 x 
24: 00:28.06 x 
23: 00:20.44 x 
22: 00:21.27 x 
21: 00:26.38 x 
20: 00:25.73 x 
19: 00:28.27 x 
18: 00:24.62 x 
17: 00:24.64 x 
16: 00:29.57 x 
15: 00:26.76 x 
14: 00:24.78 x 
13: 00:26.12 x 
12: 00:25.58 x 
11: 00:26.43 x 
10: 00:22.79 x 
9: 00:24.90 x 
8: 00:25.83 x 
7: 00:21.75 x 
6: 00:19.16 x 
5: 00:24.73 x 
4: 00:23.96 x 
3: 00:27.35 x 
2: 00:20.00 x 
1: 00:23.25 x


Average: 00:24.85 Best: 00:17.21

Some very amazing solves for me, will do more later, going to start doing 4x4


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2: 5.48 the wittwo is fkin awesome


Spoiler



5.39, 5.31, 6.21, 5.98, 5.48, (2.42), 6.00, 5.64, 6.04, 6.39, 4.88, 4.57, 4.63, 5.84, (7.80), 6.74, 4.79, 5.67, 5.50, 3.08, 6.17, 4.98, 5.18, 5.48, 5.47, 4.90, 4.83, 3.20, 6.32, 4.92, 7.15, 6.22, 6.29, 4.46, 5.11, 7.63, 5.88, 4.13, 5.46, 5.39, 5.83, 5.27, 5.76, 6.68, 5.71, 6.01, 4.32, 5.46, 4.58, 6.87, 4.97, 5.10, 5.11, 6.66, 5.67, 4.83, 5.71, 5.47, 5.54, 6.25, 6.15, 6.57, 5.83, 5.21, 3.50, 4.98, 3.29, 5.65, 5.68, 5.11, 5.38, 4.80, 6.26, 5.72, 6.98, 5.16, 7.00, 5.81, 5.64, 4.78, 5.18, 5.12, 4.95, 5.06, 6.88, 5.31, 3.52, 4.80, 5.13, 5.63, 5.17, 5.83, 6.92, 5.41, 6.42, 5.37, 5.04, 5.59, 6.47, 5.00


3x3: 15.74


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.64
worst time: 18.97

current avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 14.11 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 15.44 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 15.18 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 15.74 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 15.74 (σ = 1.31)


15.57, 15.69, 15.37, 15.83, 12.98, 15.55, 17.34, 13.93, 17.56, 18.64, 13.37, 16.14, 15.14, 14.93, 14.38, 17.14, 15.63, 16.66, 15.03, 16.21, 13.42, 16.74, 17.77, 16.41, 15.18, 16.67, 14.99, 13.98, 13.72, 16.26, 16.11, 16.73, 17.49, 16.15, 14.83, 17.49, 15.53, 15.87, 18.57, 14.25, 16.65, 14.75, 16.03, 17.42, 17.02, 14.21, 18.07, 12.95, 14.10, 14.01, 15.10, 17.19, 16.07, 16.23, 16.25, 16.11, 14.83, 15.95, 16.54, 15.03, 15.22, 16.96, 15.21, 15.41, 17.10, (18.97), 17.80, (12.64), 15.94, 16.41, 15.27, 13.36, 14.13, 14.52, 16.56, 16.31, 15.88, 15.25, 16.09, 14.39, 15.70, 15.35, 14.15, 16.33, 16.83, 14.05, 17.27, 17.83, 13.88, 14.55, 17.02, 14.23, 15.44, 14.82, 15.78, 14.39, 18.74, 16.96, 15.55, 15.69


4x4: 1:16.34

Lost the 4x4 times  the avg is pretty bad but I was too tired by the time I got to about 40 solves


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2: Right now 3.24 Mo10, 2.84 Ao5 (Finally Sub-3!) and 1.09 single (could've done better) on the 13th scramble.
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
2BLD:
3BLD:
Multi: 
OH: 
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
Magic:

Very nice idea. It motivated me to finally do some MultiBLD (which I'll start tomorrow).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm just going to put it in a google docs thing and post the averages here with a link if people want to see individual times. 
2x2: 4.81
3x3: 16.17
3x3 OH: 33.69
Magic: 1.3792
Pyraminx: 18.91

I basically took the mean, multiplied by the number of times, subtracted highest/lowest, divided by number of times - 2.

Here for individual times

(might edit OH and Pyraminx later if its not too late, I did all the solves I just can't find the paper I wrote the times down on)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Does it really matter?


 
Could you please number them? I find it a nightmare to keep track of which scramble I'm on if I'm only doing 12 scrambles  (Worse comes to worst, I'll number them myself)


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Could you please number them? I find it a nightmare to keep track of which scramble I'm on if I'm only doing 12 scrambles  (Worse comes to worst, I'll number them myself)


 
Fixed.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 26, 2011)

3x3: 28.32


Spoiler



28.52, 29.36, 28.06, 26.30, 35.59, 28.05, 26.83, 28.28, 29.46, 29.68, 27.55, 27.69, 27.08, 28.93, 30.34, 31.44, 25.13, 28.22, 24.96, 27.15, 25.52, 25.38, 29.72, 37.41, 27.00



Magic: 1.30


Spoiler



1.22, 3.18+, 1.15, 1.27, 1.28, 1.18, 1.25, 1.46, 1.56, 1.15, 1.25, 1.15, 1.13, 1.56, 1.52, 1.15, 1.46, 1.13, 1.27, 1.22, 1.11, 1.19, 1.16, 2.02, 1.34, 1.13, 1.72, 1.11, 1.18, 1.25



MMagic: 4.42


Spoiler



4.15, 4.50, 4.81, 3.58, 3.53, 3.59, 3.47, 5.65, 4.28, 4.30, 5.55+, 7.00, 5.56, 7.34, 4.09, 4.28, 3.66, 4.16, 3.81, 3.36, 3.52, 3.66, 3.34, 3.19, 3.66, 3.34, 6.08, 3.47, 3.46, 5.18, 5.36, 5.86, 6.71, 4.86, 3.55, 4.11, 4.96, 3.59, 4.43, 5.16, 5.65, 3.25, 4.72, 5.94, 3.46, 4.46, 4.02, 5.38, 3.59, 4.25



Lol, I suck at everything. xD


----------



## emolover (Nov 27, 2011)

I made some clarifications to the rules on blindfolded solves.



> *For 2x2 and 3x3 blindfolded events, you must get at least three solves out of the 25 to get full points because you have to average your three best solves together making that time what will be counted for points. This same rule applies for both 4x4 and 5x5. But instead of completing three solves you only have to complete 2 inwhich you will average them together. This rule does not apply to 6x6 and 7x7.*



Also thank you to the mod or administrator who made this thread a sticky thread.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 28, 2011)

*These posts will be huge*

Double Spoilered to make it smaller
Will do events as and when i can do them and just add them to this as time passes


Spoiler



Highlighting best and worst of each 5 for my own reference
2x2


Spoiler



7.09, 9.21, 8.30, 9.00, 6.84 (5)
9.56, 15.28, 8.01, 7.15, 7.50 (10)


3x3


Spoiler



24.34, 24.93, 24.49, 26.44, 20.27 (5)
22.21, 20.09, 27.72, 28.29, 26.55 (10)
38.21(explosion), 19.03, 23.98, 24.64, 15.60[PB] (15)
25.91, 29.44, 24.94, 23.97, 21.34 (20)


4x4


Spoiler



1:31.01, 1:44.08, 1:34.51, 1:44.81, 1:39.71


5x5


Spoiler



2:43.43(Catastrophically bad)


6x6


Spoiler



4:37.36[PB]


7x7


Spoiler



7:02.85(pop), 7:15.57(pop), 6:41.60(pop), 6:44.88(pop), 6:08.11[PB](no pops ) (5)
6:25.20(pop), 6:11.11(pop), 6:04.77(pop)[PB], 5:58.44[PB], 5:54.29[PB] (10)


2x2 Blindfolded


Spoiler



1:04.93[DNF], 30.08[DNF by U2], 17.77[Joke Memo], 42.90, 17.18[Lucky] (5)
37.76


3x3 Blindfolded


Spoiler



.


3x3 One Handed


Spoiler



41.23, 47.65, 47.95, 37.66, 46.82 (5)


3x3 With Feet


Spoiler



.


3x3 Match the Scramble


Spoiler



1:55.24,


3x3 Fewest Moves


Spoiler



.


2x2-4x4 Relay


Spoiler



2:16.30, 2:15.32+, 2:12.28, 2:27.48


2x2-5x5 Relay


Spoiler



4:46.15, 4:32.48, 5:03.02


Megaminx


Spoiler



.


Pyraminx


Spoiler



.


Square-1


Spoiler



.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 28, 2011)

All done 
My BLD success rate is very poor 

2x2: 5.06 Ao100


Spoiler



Best Time: 2.47
Best Ao5: 4.25
Best Ao12: 4.54

4.78 3.81 6.58 4.43 6.21 5.37 4.81 4.30 4.99 4.28 6.85 7.60 4.64 5.39 6.19 4.29 5.51 2.98 4.95 4.06 4.44 6.67 3.85 6.23 4.49 6.59 4.29 3.25 4.58 4.61 5.33 5.27 4.41 3.53 4.32 6.30 6.10 6.91 5.69 4.43 5.90 7.56 5.88 3.48 5.77 5.22 5.82 4.32 2.98 5.03 4.54 5.23 4.66 2.83 4.29 6.07 4.68 4.42 5.39 4.13 4.80 4.88 4.28 4.28 5.76 4.32 4.20 6.13 5.25 3.88 5.25 5.63 5.58 6.05 4.56 5.97 4.64 2.47 6.16 5.84 5.44 3.92 4.98 5.72 5.24 2.95 6.71 4.23 3.32 5.19 5.42 5.40 6.85 5.97 6.29 5.11 6.50 5.24 6.72 3.66


3x3: 16.65 Ao100


Spoiler



Best Time: 12.07
Best Ao5: 15.36
Best Ao12: 15.69
17.00 17.38 17.80 15.97 17.11 18.07 17.54 15.93 16.54 17.58 17.05 17.01 17.61 18.43 17.79 12.67 17.53 15.42 18.91 18.11 15.60 16.54 17.80 17.46 16.35 17.48 17.96 15.85 15.97 16.56 16.26 17.79 16.33 15.37 16.69 18.02 17.30 17.44 16.56 17.56 18.07 16.89 16.82 17.71 16.36 15.57 16.06 18.71 16.36 15.86 17.45 15.91 14.19 16.95 14.37 17.59 17.72 18.38 14.62 16.34 15.63 17.60 17.13 15.63 17.06 12.07 15.57 14.88 16.42 16.02 17.47 16.07 16.39 12.60 16.45 19.25 15.02 16.99 15.76 16.55 17.69 16.97 15.53 17.27 15.75 15.82 17.68 17.75 17.15 17.29 16.87 17.30 16.73 16.41 16.64 12.97 17.35 16.91 16.92 17.46


4x4: 1:07.10 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 54.81
Best average of 5: 63.66
Best average of 12: 65.48

71.55 71.35 65.80 63.30 73.90 69.47 71.28 69.23 70.54 64.14 62.75 70.72 70.69 67.71 67.24 64.34 70.51 62.69 68.62 69.41 68.80 70.09 63.56 55.85 62.03 70.19 72.38 61.18 69.26 64.48 75.83 66.35 69.56 54.81 70.91 63.59 64.54 69.06 66.01 73.96 69.65 69.37 64.01 65.99 62.65 71.02 59.76 62.33 67.49 61.49


5x5: 1:55.16 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 103.04
Best Ao5: 108.45
Best Ao12: 111.64

117.34 122.02 117.24 115.01 118.15 113.28 134.44 116.97 112.94 119.69 116.77 117.61 117.57 112.95 107.98 118.21 115.11 112.68 103.04 104.95 112.68 107.93 112.48 116.77 112.85 116.62 115.60 114.61 115.38 107.36 107.08 117.99 116.23 111.91 113.69 113.86 110.64 124.38 116.29 124.39 111.72 124.29 118.23 114.16 117.19 115.10 112.30 118.16 119.01 112.08


6x6: 3:21.29 Ao25


Spoiler



Best Time: 186.17
Best Ao5: 198.21
Best Ao12: 199.75

206.78 201.50 192.01 202.34 203.24 208.24 205.20 186.17 204.38 200.32 199.28 195.84 202.43 192.61 206.10 205.67 200.35 199.92 200.16 201.27 198.30 197.07 199.27 200.17 195.27


7x7: 5:28.36 Ao25


Spoiler



329.28 330.68 328.11 328.90 330.16
321.97 331.68 324.71 316.71 329.11
332.72 330.16 317.10 327.70 335.79
334.38 325.20 328.49 321.04 328.26
330.15 330.24 331.49 330.35 330.25


2x2 Blindfolded: 28.11 Mean of best 3 solves


Spoiler



DNF DNF DNF DNF 33.77 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF 28.97 DNF DNF 31.65 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF 27.86 27.51 DNF DNF DNF


3x3 Blindfolded: 4:09.82 Mean of best 3 solves


Spoiler



3:49.78 - DNF - DNF - DNF - 4:29.40 - DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF
DNF - DNF - 5:34.61 - DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF - 4:10.29
DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF - DNF - 6:17.39


MultiBLD: 1/2 17:45


Spoiler



1/2(17.45) - 0/2 - 0/2 - 1/2(19.51) - 0/2



3x3 One Handed: 29.85 Ao100


Spoiler



Best Time: 24.21
Best average o5: 28.22
Best average o12: 28.23

30.26 31.47 26.62 28.57 30.75 29.74 32.19 29.65 28.52 28.41 29.66 28.48 31.22 35.33 30.83 33.22 29.38 37.60 31.46 33.27 27.64 27.39 31.49 27.77 31.04 33.16 32.33 32.15 31.58 30.33 27.32 31.96 31.39 36.71 28.57 26.41 36.34 28.32 29.71 33.06 29.98 28.85 25.41 29.82 30.08 27.87 29.61 28.80 29.47 27.40 31.75 29.89 29.53 26.54 24.41 28.93 30.01 29.83 32.34 27.85 29.99 29.11 26.67 29.71 29.61 29.08 25.99 28.84 29.75 26.75 29.37 29.35 26.64 30.16 35.36 28.88 24.21 26.55 31.86 31.66 29.70 28.01 26.95 29.20 30.30 32.06 27.02 30.74 27.05 36.79 28.11 28.51 29.33 29.69 31.80 29.19 29.00 29.51 33.94 28.83


2-4: 1:34.16 Ao15


Spoiler



(1:38.80) (1:27.19) 1:33.10 1:32.40 1:31.20 1:35.19 1:32.58 1:36.29 1:38.74 1:30.91 1:29.58 1:34.18 1:37.65 1:35.69 1:36.57


2-5 Relay: 3:34.37 Ao15


Spoiler



3:33.97 3:33.05 3:36.06 3:38.79 3:35.41 (3:20.68) 3:32.55 3:43.65 3:37.20 3:28.19 3:33.50 3:29.61 (3:49.18) 3:29.18 3:34.10


Magic: 2.04 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 1.50
Best average of 5: 1.80
Best average of 12: 1.89
1.62 2.32 2.46 2.24 2.13 1.77 1.75 2.29 1.52 2.29 2.42 2.19 1.95 1.90 2.16 2.13 1.95 2.10 2.15 2.02 2.10 2.09 2.75 2.15 2.53 1.93 2.01 1.66 2.06 1.79 2.08 1.74 1.86 1.50 2.27 2.12 2.00 1.63 1.94 1.93 2.10 1.99 2.27 2.11 2.10 2.16 2.10 1.91 2.01 1.85


Master Magic: 4.03 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 3.24
BestAo5: 3.50
BestAo12: 3.57

3.95 4.22 3.72 4.13 4.85 4.70 4.21 4.43 3.93 3.97 4.35 4.33 4.90 4.55 4.54 4.51 4.52 3.68 3.96 4.90 4.86 4.17 4.61 3.91 3.79 4.14 4.39 3.99 3.92 3.92 3.35 4.22 4.59 3.98 3.54 3.66 3.77 3.59 3.36 3.73 3.24 3.65 3.65 3.70 3.85 3.49 3.71 3.36 3.58 3.44


Clock: 19.17 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 14.56
Best average of 5: 17.29
Best average of 12: 17.96

15.81 17.01 24.81 16.51 18.34 16.15 18.72 18.29 18.39 17.67 20.17 18.37 20.00 18.66 17.83 18.50 16.77 22.65 21.09 16.13 14.56 22.49 20.64 19.16 18.20 19.26 20.15 21.60 22.39 17.21 18.59 19.48 23.50 19.76 18.70 18.62 18.54 18.20 18.94 19.26 21.30 22.40 21.58 20.16 17.13 18.60 17.50 19.27 19.29 20.19


Megaminx: 1:33.41 Ao50


Spoiler



Best Time: 75.01
Best average of 5: 89.82
Best average of 12: 91.67

93.36 94.84 88.58 97.69 96.45 75.01 97.92 93.93 96.12 92.34 92.99 99.07 95.40 90.17 98.16 93.10 92.65 94.10 95.20 95.53 93.98 88.48 94.76 93.40 92.51 94.00 95.68 106.87 98.68 90.69 94.84 87.48 92.39 97.46 93.04 88.29 95.60 92.95 97.82 92.82 87.38 90.98 89.18 89.29 94.14 94.67 90.16 91.20 95.16 89.10


Pyraminx: 9.43 Ao50


Spoiler



08.53 10.43 08.66 07.90 10.09 08.84 09.34 08.07 10.57 09.01 11.53 06.78 08.60 09.62 08.20 09.03 11.65 07.96 09.97 09.17 09.33 12.90 10.51 11.71 09.28 07.58 08.29 08.39 10.57 10.38 08.59 10.13 10.90 05.97 11.16 12.46 08.15 09.23 07.78 09.62 11.08 07.94 7.52 11.48 09.05 5.71 10.36 9.02 11.08 11.60


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 28, 2011)

2x2:


Spoiler



8.01, 7.53, 7.51, 7.33, 3.74, 7.89, 5.57, 3.41, 5.28, 7.52, (9.27), 6.91, 6.09, 5.64, 6.88, 6.45, 6.89, 3.63, 3.04, 8.61, 4.86, 6.14, 4.05, 6.86, 6.73, 7.05, 4.19, 8.31, 4.88, 5.92, 7.18, 7.47, 7.55, 5.56, 8.62, 6.09, 5.33, 8.19, 5.18, 6.19, 6.04, 6.59, 7.44, 5.16, 6.63, 5.22, 8.95, 6.87, 6.52, 4.59, 5.25, 5.96, 5.19, 4.99, 6.26, 7.77, 6.12, 7.41, 7.38, 3.68, 6.48, 4.34, 5.49, 5.41, 8.48, 5.45, 6.85, 6.12, 6.80, 7.60, 6.47, 7.83, 8.95, 8.05, 7.11, 6.79, 8.78, 5.81, 7.17, 7.44, 5.51, 8.31, 6.52, 9.15, 7.96, 5.50, (2.98), 6.99, 7.81, 8.29, 6.66, 7.40, 3.07, 5.81, 4.63, 6.45, 7.36, 7.82, 6.63, 4.78=6.45


3x3:


Spoiler



39.48, 20.39, 20.22, 19.39, 17.59, 47.10, 22.29, 23.18, 35.20, 18.66, 19.50, 16.29, 23.69, 13.76, 17.47, 17.99, 17.58, 17.79, 21.11, 18.83, 23.18, 15.64, 18.46, 20.44, 22.99, 15.37, 27.37, 20.45, 22.18, 22.27, 24.02, 18.91, 25.99, 19.18, 19.19, (48.11), 17.25, 19.15, 18.16, 31.73, 18.36, 20.14, 19.14, 16.82, 21.80, 17.20, 18.36, 18.78, 16.41, 21.59, 18.80, 35.30, 17.51, 17.14, 19.52, 17.28, 25.43, 16.00, 18.33, 15.98, 17.83, 18.11, 20.74, 16.47, 20.59, 17.80, 22.36, 21.12, 21.96, 15.36, 15.50, 21.27, 26.01, 18.55, 20.55, 17.61, 15.59, 20.13, 18.41, 17.64, 14.79, (12.48), 19.34, 20.19, 20.36, 19.94, 18.87, 16.98, 17.93, 15.46, 19.49, 18.42, 17.36, 17.07, 16.00, 16.54, 17.96, 18.38, 20.84, 18.00=20.27


4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 Blindfolded:


Spoiler



DNF, 30.05, 25.10, DNF, 25.61, DNF, 39.09, 21.22, DNF, 21.03, DNF, 29.04, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (46.10), 31.57, (10.62), 32.95, 36.26, 23.51/////best 3 times: 21.22;21.03;10.62=17.62


3x3 Blindfolded:


Spoiler



(1:45.95), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (2:34.91)


4x4 Blindfolded:
5x5 Blindfolded:
6x6 Blindfolded:
7x7 Blindfolded:
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:


Spoiler



1-1/3 [11:48.50]=DNF
2-1/4 [19:30.48]=DNF
3-4/4 [21:33.20]=4 points
4-2/5 [32:15.81]=DNF
5-3/5 [28:25.09]=1 point


3x3 One Handed:
3x3 With Feet:
3x3 Match the Scramble:
3x3 Fewest Moves:
2x2-4x4 Relay:
2x2-5x5 Relay:
Magic :
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx:


Spoiler



1:18.33, 1:26.49, 1:38.42, 1:24.27, 1:25.41, 1:33.61, 1:19.31, 1:29.21, 1:32.28, 1:27.92, 1:21.68, 1:35.54, (1:45.98), 1:28.77, 1:33.86, 1:39.26, 1:34.08, 1:36.66, 1:25.65, 1:15.18, 1:27.40, 1:30.70, (1:13.09), 1:22.68, 1:33.43, 1:21.51, 1:31.89, 1:34.41, 1:29.02, 1:23.23, 1:26.98, 1:27.15, 1:28.85, 1:15.83, 1:44.12, 1:25.28, 1:27.64, 1:26.48, 1:27.76, 1:14.39, 1:37.75, 1:37.34, 1:20.09, 1:19.92, 1:24.69, 1:29.64, 1:32.41, 1:24.64, 1:25.14, 1:31.95=1:28.15


Pyraminx:
Square-1:
*Events complete:5
-2x2
-MegaMinx
-2x2 Blindfolded
-3x3
-3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*


----------



## asportking (Nov 28, 2011)

How are the points going to be influenced by the times? I know you said the points are determined by both the times and the amount of events you compete in, but what exactly is the criteria for the times?


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2011)

asportking said:


> How are the points going to be influenced by the times? I know you said the points are determined by both the times and the amount of events you compete in, but what exactly is the criteria for the times?


 
It will be done the way Mats does it for the weeklies. The amount of points you get is how many people you beat in that event+points for puzzle difficulty+ 2 extra points for how many cubes attempted in multi*(1-fraction not solved).

Ex.) 2x2

100 people do 2x2 and I get 4th place but I only did 80 of the solves.

(96+3)(1-(20/100))=79.2 points.


----------



## Krag (Dec 1, 2011)

*2x2x2 = 5.35* Ao 100


Spoiler



5.94, 4.80, (8.09), 4.19, 7.40, 3.44, 6.83, 4.27, 5.40, 5.21, 4.36, 5.30, (2.15), 4.80, 5.71, 6.28, 5.80, 3.75, 4.96, 4.58, 5.34, 5.13, 5.19, 4.21, 5.53, 4.61, 5.84, 6.38, 6.21, 5.03, 6.68, 6.47, 4.80, 6.16, 4.44, 2.58, 5.96, 6.18, 4.36, 6.63, 5.72, 6.28, 6.53, 5.75, 4.65, 5.59, 6.61, 5.46, 7.41, 4.68, 6.34, 5.34, 5.16, 5.46, 5.55, 6.08, 6.90, 5.00, 5.81, 5.86, 6.11, 5.16, 4.84, 5.16, 5.13, 3.77, 5.68, 4.52, 5.36, 5.00, 2.58, 5.78, 3.34, 6.02, 5.05, 5.38, 7.34, 5.41, 4.71, 4.61, 4.61, 5.28, 4.21, 5.27, 6.38, 4.33, 5.53, 5.02, 6.19, 4.43, 5.47, 5.81, 3.75, 4.86, 5.22, 5.15, 5.02, 6.93, 6.93, 6.03

Best AO5: 5.36, 5.00, (2.58), (5.78), 3.34 = 4.57
Best AO12: 5.16, 4.84, 5.16, 5.13, 3.77, 5.68, 4.52, 5.36, 5.00, (2.58), (5.78), 3.34 = 4.8

all done with stackmat, I realy suck when using Stackmat...



*3X3X3 = 20.76* Ao 100.


Spoiler



00:21.46
00:17.45
00:26.90
00:20.09
00:19.39
00:17.75
00:20.09
00:18.53
00:18.14
00:19.76
00:19.45
00:18.06
00:20.02
00:20.01
00:22.33
00:16.09
00:20.85
00:21.80
00:15.81
00:21.12
00:22.52
00:20.54
00:19.96
00:16.94
00:20.37
00:23.97
00:20.87
00:17.47
00:18.85
00:21.24
00:19.75
00:23.80
00:19.67
00:22.37
00:19.98
00:23.83
00:22.43
00:22.82
00:20.71
00:22.79
00:20.65
00:19.70
00:19.35
00:21.31
00:20.04
00:20.37
00:20.82
00:21.06
00:19.50
00:21.07
00:22.96
00:16.98
00:21.79
00:20.65
00:19.20
00:20.48
00:19.87
00:17.58
00:21.49
00:22.40
00:22.74
00:19.32
00:19.79
00:20.90
00:24.99
00:20.62
00:20.62
00:20.77
00:27.25
00:19.85
00:24.52
00:19.39
00:21.20
00:20.87
00:24.35
00:24.71
00:22.58
00:21.46
00:22.07
00:20.51
00:19.90
00:20.31
00:22.13
00:17.61
00:15.74
00:19.54
00:20.70
00:21.49
00:22.52
00:19.92
00:29.74
00:19.20
00:18.50
00:21.59
00:20.17
00:21.24
00:22.85
00:16.33
00:23.04
00:21.51
sorry for the stupid format I couldn't find a good way of exporting it from prisma puzzle timer.



*FMC 42* best of 4 (so far).


Spoiler



1: 46


Spoiler



sOLUTION: U' B2 U' B L' B'U' D' L2 B' U' F U'B2 F D' F' D L' F L F' D F D2 F D' F' D2 F D' L B' L B L2 F' B2 D R' L B2 R L' D B2 D2

U' B2 U' B L' B'U' D' L2 B' U' F U'B2 (2X2X3)(14/14)
F D' F' D L' F L F' D F (F2L#1)(10/24)
D2 F D' F' D2 F D' (F')(F2L#2)(7/31)
(F) L B' L B L2 F'(OLL)(7/38)
B2 D R' L B2 R L' D B2 D2(PLL)(10/48)
2 moves cancels so total is 46 this is really bad but i ran out of time hopefully I will do better in some of the later solves.


2: 52


Spoiler



Solution: L2 F U L R' F R D' L2 D L D2 L' F2 L D2 R' D F' R F2 D2 F' R D R2 B R B' x2 Rw U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 

L2 F U L R' F R D' L2 D L D2 L' F2 L (2X2X3)(15/15)
D2 R' D F' R F2 D2 F' (F2L#1+EO)(8/23)
R D R2 B R B' (F2L#2)(6/29)
x2 Rw U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R' (OLL)(10/39)
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 (PLL)(13/52)
this completelly sucks I only had one cube wich really sloved me down so I ran out of time very fast.


3: DNF


Spoiler



could not find anything good


4: 42


Spoiler



SOLUTION: B' U F' B' U' D' L D2 L D L D' L' D' L' U B U B U' B' U' D U' F U F E2 F2 L' F2 E2 F2 L' R' D' R L' D' F'

B' U F' B' U' makes 2x2x2

F D L R' D R on inverse with [U B F U' B] premoves makes 2x2x3

B' U F' B' U' (2X2X3)(5/5) on normal with [R' D' R L' D' F'] premoves makes 2x2x3
D' L D2 L D L D' (F2L#1)(7/12)
L' D' L' (D) (F2L#2)(4/16)
(D') U B U B U' B' U' D U' F U F' (OLL)(13/29)
F2 E2 F2 L' F2 E2 F2 L' (PLL)(10/39)
R' D' R L' D' F' (pre-moves)(6/45)
between F2L#1 and #2 D D' cansels, and between OLL and PLL F' F2 becomes F so the sum is 42 moves. I liked the start but the last layer was bad.






I will do more events later.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 2, 2011)

2x2x2: 10.78
While waiting at Frankfurt Airport



Spoiler



11.03	8.74	29.62	7.99	10.36	7.94	12.29	10.72	11.93	9.78	10.84	8.66	11.01	10.51	12.31	11.11	9.98	9.42	9.69	11.31	9.13	11.67	8.19	8.75	8.86	10.64	11.64	9.59	8.96	8.30	9.80	12.43	10.92	8.97	13.15	7.27	11.29	12.40	9.50	9.22	8.66	8.67	9.70	10.15	18.24	6.97	9.72	7.53	14.37	10.09	8.75	10.44	12.31	20.47	14.65	21.59	12.42	11.09	10.25	9.72	9.58	8.02	7.92	8.28	8.41	8.02	8.66	7.18	20.64	8.30	10.62	9.59	9.78	13.24	15.30	9.13	8.85	9.25	8.95	10.16	7.07	9.31	12.04	8.47	9.03	9.41	10.62	16.99	7.92	9.88	10.92	15.12	10.15	10.47	10.36	9.64	10.90	17.18	12.70	8.19



2x2x2 BLD: 1:25.70
Ongoing, did 15 straight, after being awake for 22 hours and traveling 18. 
Brain was melting, had to stop... There were a few VERY easy scrambles :fp


Spoiler



DNF	1:43.94+	2:14.53	1:51.51	1:25.82	DNF	DNF	1:34.53	2:12.33	1:25.70	DNF	DNF	1:48.42	DNF	DNF



FMC: 26, 26, DNF = 26 HTM



Spoiler



FMC 1: 26


Spoiler



My craziest solution ever:

premove B2
U' B2 U2 - square
B'. L'- 2x2x3
at . insert F for better continuation
U2 F' U F *U'* - leaves edge swap and 4 corners of which one is twisted*
*U'* - set up move (cancels)
D' L D' B2 U R' U' B2 *D2 L'* - corner twist T-perm
*U* - undo set up leaves 3 corners
*U' L D* L' U L D' L'- 3-cycle cancels 5 moves *D2 L' U U' L D = D'*
B2 - undo premove

final solution: U' B2 U2 B' F L' U2 F' U F *U2* D' L D' B2 U R' U' B2 *D'* L' U L D' L'B2 = 26 HTM

* in this position the corner twist T-perm will leave 2 twisted corners



FMC 2: 26


Spoiler



Premoves F’ B2
F’ D’ R2
U2 F U2 F2 U F – F2L-1
L’ U2 L of U L’ U L – F2L

Premoves F B2
F’ D’ R2
L’ U L F U F U F – F2L
Switch to inverse with premoves F’ U’ F’ U’ F’ L’ U’ L
F’ B2 – F2L
B’ U’ R’ U R B – good ole f sexy move f’
F’ U2 F U F’ U F U2 – good ole Sune

Final sol 
F' D' R2 L' U L F U F U F - U2 F' U' F U' F' U2 F B' R' U' R U B' F

I had never expected that a scramble switch at F2L stage could be this usefull 



FMC 3: DNF


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 2, 2011)

2x2: 3.33


Spoiler



3.20, 2.17, 4.30, 3.71, 2.79, 2.14, 7.91, 3.78, 5.58, 3.29, 3.51, 1.47, 1.30, 3.32, 5.01, 3.22, 2.58, 3.26, 2.39, 2.75, 4.19, 2.76, 2.93, 3.71, 3.02, 2.41, 4.28, 2.40, 3.84, 3.98, 3.84, 2.69, 3.82, 3.34, 3.44, 2.69, 2.74, 3.00, 2.53, 5.14, 3.14, 3.67, 2.60, 3.49, 4.49, 2.40, 4.25, 3.50, 2.99, 1.26, 2.76, 3.73, 3.68, 2.90, 2.22, 4.48, 3.45, 3.11, 5.09, 3.26, 3.86, 4.83, 3.44, 3.77, 2.78, 4.01, 3.35, 2.95, 3.50, 4.14, 1.87, 3.30, 4.12, 2.91, 3.52, 5.17, 3.22, 3.27, 2.15, 5.06, 3.08, 2.37, 3.94, 3.40, 2.89, 3.15, 2.65, 2.81, 4.10, 2.72, 3.62, 4.23, 2.11, 3.06, 3.31, 2.37, 3.57, 3.31, 3.12, 3.88 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.26
worst time: 7.91

best avg5: 2.67 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 2.89 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 3.33 (σ = 0.81)


3x3: 11.27


Spoiler



*forgot to copy the times -_-*
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.53
worst time: 19.80

best avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.76))
best avg12: 10.34 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 11.27 (σ = 1.77)


4x4: 54.34


Spoiler



1:06.69, 55.78, 50.06, 53.45, 54.07, 51.11, 51.43, 57.52, 57.54, 1:03.31, 50.57, 47.54, 47.00, 45.81, 51.09, 53.23, 56.42, 1:00.72, 58.25, 54.69, 50.00, 1:02.69, 58.02, 50.29, 45.03, 53.24, 1:00.79, 1:15.49, 1:17.40, 57.13, 46.93, 48.06, 41.92, 58.73, 56.16, 58.14, 47.64, 53.18, 52.13, 58.78, 45.33, 55.94, 51.77, 53.48, 49.71, 51.87, 53.67, 50.30, 1:07.24, 50.46

number of times: 50/50
best time: 41.92
worst time: 1:17.40

best avg5: 48.37 (σ = 1.57)
best avg12: 51.97 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 54.34 (σ = 6.08)


Spoiler



very bad average for me





5x5: 1:46.41


Spoiler



1:50.88, 1:53.70, 2:00.93, 1:42.89, 1:43.85, 1:40.39, 1:43.83, 1:49.20, 1:52.36, 2:01.92, 1:47.47, 1:46.85, 1:53.46, 1:33.15, 1:36.88, 1:41.34, 1:46.49, 1:57.03, 1:29.41, 1:52.40, DNF(2:04.98), 1:42.71, 1:58.28, 1:39.38, 1:55.89, 1:43.10, 1:34.19, 1:48.58, 1:55.00, 1:45.11, 1:45.74, 1:50.85, 1:34.41, 1:52.96, 1:55.30, 1:40.66, 1:53.78, 1:42.72, 1:43.36, 1:42.96, 1:43.97, 1:56.52, 1:31.82, 2:16.14, 1:55.20, 1:35.78, (1:40.69), 1:34.27, (1:31.02), 1:37.73

number of times: 49/50
best time: 1:29.41
worst time: 2:16.14

best avg5: 1:35.93 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 1:42.23 (σ = 8.25)

session avg: 1:46.41 (σ = 7.44)


2x2 BLD: 14.46


Spoiler



DNF(36.55), DNF(28.02), 15.11+, DNF(57.38), 20.25+, 14.06+, 28.88, DNF(28.69), DNF(24.70), DNF(46.18), DNF(1:04.16), DNF(1:34.37), DNF(1:01.34), 1:50.41, DNF(20.46), 16.23, DNF(30.65), DNF(45.16), DNF(49.57), DNF(1:31.30), 25.29, 14.23+, DNF(27.92), 29.60, DNF(29.10) 
Best 3 times: 14.06, 14.23, 15.11


3x3 BLD: 2:06.16


Spoiler



4:13.67, DNF(4:01.10), 2:35.30, DNF(2:51.46), DNF(2:47.15), DNF(2:58.18), 2:46.17, DNF(3:03.69), 2:18.02, DNF(2:38.67), DNF(3:06.06), 1:56.38, DNF(1:54.27), DNF(2:38.28), 2:21.15, DNF(2:45.52), DNF(2:55.64), DNF(3:01.22), DNF(2:15.43), DNF(2:27.90), DNF(2:49.45), DNF(2:54.38), DNF(2:48.68), DNF(2:37.32), 2:04.09
Best 3 times: 1:56.38, 2:04.09, 2:18.02


4x4 BLD: DNF


Spoiler



DNF(40:03.03), DNF(31:01.30), DNF(19:47.27), DNF(24:35.58), DNF(32:10.75), DNF(25:43.63), DNF(23:45.43), DNF(22:28.04)
Best 2 times: DNF(19:47.27), DNF(22:28.04)


MBLD: 3/3 18:11


Spoiler



1st attempt


Spoiler



1/3 20:32


2nd attempt


Spoiler



3/3 18:11


3rd attempt


Spoiler



1/4 32:06


4th attempt


Spoiler



3/4 28:58


5th attempt


Spoiler



1/4 27:58





3x3 OH: 21.68


Spoiler



21.98, 23.41, 22.77, 26.26, 28.11, 24.03, 21.82, 21.38, 20.03, 21.34, 20.82, 13.01, 19.59, 23.27, 20.96, 20.42, 17.51, 27.81, 12.91, 22.58, 20.97, 19.11, 17.14, 21.22, 20.28, 20.56, 20.95, 17.38, 17.75, 25.14, 19.19, 25.54, 22.67, 26.14, 18.49, 23.46, 20.77, 22.83, 27.73, 19.07, 21.89, 21.66, 22.43, 24.74, 19.22, 22.39, 21.73, 21.86, 23.57, 20.32, 19.03, 23.71, 16.07, 27.11, 18.22, 20.72, 24.41, 23.99, 22.82, 23.90, 26.80, 20.59, 30.01, 20.19, 24.77, 22.09, 18.20, 30.11, 22.20, 23.39, 23.81, 21.73, 23.24, 19.08, 19.57, 23.24, 25.04, 24.90, 20.17, 21.12, 23.61, 24.72, 18.44, 15.48, 25.16, 27.00, 24.01, 17.24, 20.20, 22.95, 19.92, 19.32, 18.35, 19.64, 16.86, 20.34, 25.77, 20.55, 16.17, 15.06

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.91
worst time: 30.11

best avg5: 19.02 (σ = 2.02)
best avg12: 19.43 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 21.68 (σ = 3.13)



3x3 WF: 2:06.90


Spoiler



2:26.90, 2:20.25, 1:49.33, (1:33.56), 1:45.28, (2:54.30), 2:10.89, 2:19.83, 2:28.78, 1:33.91


3x3 FMC: 34


Spoiler



1st attempt: 34


Spoiler



scramble: L B U2 R' F2 U F' U' F' L R F L' D' U L B' F' L2 F' L' U' B2 L2 R2	
solution: U’ F2 D2 B’ F R’ F D’ R2 z2 U’ F’ U F y R’ U’ R2 U R’ U R U2 R’ F2 L D2 F’ U F D2 F’ U’ F L’ F2 (34)
explanation: 
2x2x2 block: U’ F2 D2 B’ (4)
Cross + 2 pair F2L: F R’ F D’ R2 (5)
F2L #3: z2 U’ F’ U F (4)
F2L #4: y R’ U’* R* (3)
Leave 3 corners:* R* U R’ U R U2 R’ (6)
Last 3 corners: F2 L D2 F’ U F D2 F’ U’ F L’ F2 (12)
R R becomes R2
cancel 1 move


2nd attempt: 41


Spoiler



scramble: R2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D L' B2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F L' D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D'	
solution: z2 U' L D2 B' U' B' D F U D' L F2 U F U2 L U L' y' R' F R' F' R2 y R U2 R' U' R U' R' L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U2 (41)
explanation:
2x2x2 block: z2 U' L D2 B' U' B' (6)
cross + 2 pair F2L: D F U D' L* F'* (6)
F2L#3: *F'* U F U2 L U L' (6)
F2L#4: y' R' F R' F' R2 (5)
OLL: y R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
PLL: L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U2 (11)
F' F' becomes F2
cancel 1 move


3rd attempt: 40


Spoiler



scramble: L' R B' R B F2 D' B' F2 L U' R2 D B F D2 L R2 D' R2 F' D' U' L F2	
Solution: U R F’ U D2 L2 R F R F R D R U R’ D’ L F2 L’ U2 R U R’ y R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B R’ U2 F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 U
Explanation:
2x2x2 block: U R F’ U D2 L2 (6)
2x2x3 block: R F R F R (5)
F2L#3: D R U R’ D’ L F2 L’ (8)
F2L#4: U2 R U R’ (4)
OLL: y R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B R’ U2 *R* (8)
PLL:* R’* F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 U (9)
R R' becomes nothing
cancel 2 moves





2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:11.70


Spoiler



1:11.88, 1:05.70, 1:17.74, 1:15.94, 1:14.07, 1:06.99, 1:14.41, 1:08.75, 1:02.28, 1:08.34, 1:20.19, 1:07.63, 1:16.57, 1:11.75, 1:12.32

number of times: 15/15
best time: 1:02.28
worst time: 1:20.19

best avg5: 1:08.03 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 1:11.14 (σ = 3.99)

session avg: 1:11.70 (σ = 3.79)


2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:06.43


Spoiler



3:20.31, 2:42.97, 2:56.11, 2:46.32,3:45.07, 3:10.50, 3:01.33, 2:58.18,2:55.60, 3:03.11, 3:11.05, 3:10.56,3:11.79, 3:20.84, 3:17.84

number of times: 15/15
best time: 2:42.97 PB I think
worst time: 3:45.07

best avg5: 2:57.64 (σ = 9.93)
best avg12: 3:02.46 (σ = 8.12)

session avg: 3:06.43 (σ = 10.18)
session mean: 3:07.44


Master Magic: 7.81


Spoiler



6.39, 7.27, 6.26, 9.30, 7.77, 8.89, 8.94, 5.62, 8.14, 9.88+, 7.41, 7.33, 9.66, 8.41, 5.41, 6.82, 6.58, 7.99, 6.79, 6.19, 6.97, 7.43, 20.64, 11.82, 6.37, 8.97, 7.00, DNF(44.54), 6.88, 5.75, 8.57, 8.43, 9.80, 7.11, 6.62, 7.63, 8.75, 6.85, 6.46, 5.40, 6.63, 7.21, 8.99, 6.07, 5.99, 9.66, 5.60, 6.26, 5.85, 9.69

number of times: 49/50
best time: 5.40
worst time: DNF

best avg5: 6.03 (σ = 0.17)
best avg12: 6.59 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 7.81 (σ = 2.34)


Megaminx: 2:23.22


Spoiler



2:30.21, 2:26.93, 2:12.31, 2:32.31, 2:24.72, 2:45.13, 2:57.03, 2:12.71, 2:22.68, 2:18.25, 2:49.81, 2:16.10, 2:13.82, 2:17.37, 1:59.89, 2:18.91, 3:03.26, 2:32.19, 2:28.08, 2:24.04, 2:49.85, 2:15.60, 2:52.90, 2:15.33, 3:06.42, 2:01.59, 2:17.33, 2:45.42, 2:36.33, 2:19.90, 2:19.34, 2:19.23, 2:00.95, 1:55.39, 2:12.10, 2:09.33, 2:11.42, 2:31.33, 2:17.85, 2:25.60, 2:35.44, 2:02.48, 2:20.09, 2:27.28, 2:29.85, 2:22.23, 1:54.71, 2:11.46, 2:26.86, 2:18.99

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:54.71
worst time: 3:06.42

best avg5: 2:07.23 (σ = 5.54)
best avg12: 2:14.75 (σ = 10.28)

session avg: 2:23.22 (σ = 12.46)


Pyraminx: 7.92


Spoiler



Individual times:
pyraminx Session 2011-12-03 19:14:46 http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/pl...&mode=Normal&month_period=12&year_period=2011
(forgot to copy the times first before submitting the results to gqtimer)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.80
worst time: 18.03

best avg5: 6.27
best avg12: 6.89

Session average: 7.92


Rubik's Clock: DNF


Spoiler



23.15, DNF(14.98), DNF(14.96), 14.27, 17.82, 14.70, DNF(18.03), 14.76, 15.90, DNF(14.87), 15.98, DNF(15.04), 13.97, 13.48, DNF(12.02), 18.91, 19.51, 20.20, 15.64, 22.43, 15.65, DNF(15.71), 19.12, DNF(21.60), 15.02, 21.06, DNF(14.64), 17.24, 15.65, DNF(11.83), 22.59, 18.24, 14.03, DNF(16.42), 14.10, 14.77, 13.23, 17.10, 15.97, 12.91, 23.84, 16.58, 12.14, 20.17, DNF(17.09), DNF(18.42), 12.24, DNF(16.99), 23.39, 15.74

number of times: 36/50
best time: 12.14
worst time: 23.84

best avg5: 14.30 (σ = 0.41)
best avg12: 16.08 (σ = 3.24)

session avg: DNF (σ = 15.49)
session mean: 16.99

too many DNFs


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2: 3.53


Spoiler



3.22, 2.55, 3.32, 3.78, (9:14.07), 3.38, 5.27+, 3.15, 3.26, 3.56, 3.64, 4.45, 3.23, 3.36, 3.73, 4.06, (1.35), 4.31, 3.25, 4.30, 3.94, 4.92+, 2.75, 3.38, 5.00, 3.09, 3.24, 3.28, 3.39, 3.30, 4.03, 3.71, 3.33, 4.53, 5.61+, 2.70, 4.81+, 3.69, 3.23, 3.65, 4.93, 3.43, 4.45, 3.30, 4.27, 2.15, 3.80, 3.41, 3.18, 2.56, 2.26, 2.90, 4.92+, 2.97, 3.10, 2.87, 3.76, 3.48, 4.10, 2.62, 2.75, 2.94, 3.74, 3.28, 2.63, 2.03, 3.83, 2.91, 3.12, 3.40, 4.62+, 3.55, 3.17, 3.03, 2.62, 2.93, 1.89, 4.51, 3.96, 3.85, 4.02, 3.06, 2.53, 3.39, 3.95, 2.40, 5.37, 3.71, 3.13, 2.74, 4.80, 3.85, 2.55, 3.93, 3.61, 4.95+, 3.16, 4.91, 2.71, 2.75



3x3: 11.34


Spoiler



10.82, 11.07, 10.52, 11.87, 11.01, 12.06, 9.65, 11.78, 11.07, 10.90, 10.61, 10.78, 11.67, 10.13, 11.61, 10.47, 10.90, 10.91, 10.24, 11.17, 9.58, 9.87, 10.50, 10.23, 12.95, 10.83, 10.95, 11.79, 11.98, 10.94, 12.89, 11.91, 12.72, 11.33, 12.85, 11.55, 11.61, 10.92, 9.85, 11.40, 11.44, 10.13, 12.48, 12.17, 10.20, 11.77, 10.89, 10.69, 10.97, 10.83, 11.56, 12.91, 10.86, 9.78, 12.37, 9.44, 11.03, 10.25, 10.65, 9.81, 9.16, (17.68), 12.58, 13.44, 11.07, 11.36, 11.40, 12.45, 11.48, (8.42), 9.28, 11.54, 14.35, 13.02, 11.41, 10.71, 11.49, 13.68, 11.89, 11.92, 10.01, 12.65, 9.75, 11.24, 11.39, 12.32, 13.33, 12.37, 10.49, 10.97, 10.90, 10.80, 9.60, 10.48, 10.64, 11.67, 11.44, 11.34, 15.29, 16.50



5x5: 1:34.16


Spoiler



1:29.61, (1:24.01), 1:31.09, 1:24.39, 1:27.43, 1:36.78, 1:35.39, 1:37.24, 1:28.64, 2:03.80, 1:24.71, 1:27.05, 1:30.09, 1:34.72, 1:24.36, 1:34.93, 1:34.74, 1:37.66, 1:25.71, 1:26.29, 1:35.84, 1:45.77, 1:35.94, 1:30.17, 1:31.96, 1:33.68, 1:39.86, 1:44.10, 1:32.65, 1:38.39, (2:06.68), 1:38.73, 1:40.85, 1:56.75, 1:31.34, 1:27.19, 1:30.05, 1:28.48, 1:35.20, 1:30.37, 1:33.67, 1:41.41, 1:34.85, 1:39.87, 1:29.07, 1:45.16, 1:26.32, 1:27.86, 1:28.77, 1:30.95



4x4: 41.79


Spoiler



41.99, 40.81, 40.37, 37.98, 40.28, 36.51, 40.61, 36.28, 36.32, 34.47, 46.64, 41.97, 44.02, 46.50, 39.78, 41.95, 43.11, 40.49, 44.58, 38.82, 36.83, 43.28, 41.39, 42.00, 48.52, 42.04, 39.94, 38.78, 41.87, 46.11, 41.45, 45.74, 47.33, 40.55, 42.00, 45.60, 36.05, 43.56, 38.04, 42.16, 45.27, 45.90, 33.36, 42.23, 41.71, 45.41, 46.81, 42.21, 43.12, 45.22



234: 1:00.31


Spoiler



(1:09.25), 1:01.02, 55.64, 1:04.34, 55.99, (54.59), 58.83, 57.06, 1:07.78, 1:00.84, 1:01.84, 57.68, 1:00.01, 59.37, 1:03.66



mbld: 4/6 45:32.14


Spoiler



4/6 53.22.70
3/6 1:01.26.96
1/6 53:51.14
4/6 52:05.47
4/6 45:32.14



2345: 2:34.13


Spoiler



2:41.08, 2:37.55, 2:36.17, (3:05.07+), 2:39.18, 2:38.74, 2:27.44, 2:21.79, 2:35.80, 2:20.11, (2:18.71), 2:25.35, 2:37.64+, 2:43.38, 2:39.51



oh: 20.19


Spoiler



19.44, 17.37, 17.55, 19.58, 19.86, 14.73, 15.66, 21.62, 20.45, 22.35, 19.29, 20.49, 24.38, 16.32, (31.73), 22.91, 17.48, 22.93, 21.08, 18.85, 19.14, 17.55, 17.05, 19.03, 15.40, 23.51, 23.63, 17.70, 18.91, 21.65, 21.13, 20.67, 26.15, 19.86, 19.36, 22.72, 21.43, 17.34, 17.91, 24.08, 19.32, 17.63, 24.72, 21.11, 20.48, 20.62, 22.54, 20.10, 20.65, 20.53, 20.15, 19.63, 25.92, 18.76, 19.81, 17.11, 20.07, 18.86, 20.07, 19.53, 24.42, 20.21, 20.97, 15.38, 19.29, 18.70, 19.29, 16.25, 24.23, 19.26, 25.56, 19.84, 21.82, 23.84, 21.33, (14.19), 18.53, 18.07, 22.49, 17.59, 21.88, 21.94, 28.45, 18.76, 21.43, 23.98, 18.62, 22.79, 18.67, 18.48, 20.69, 18.07, 15.46, 18.48, 16.98, 22.07, 19.62, 18.56, 19.88, 22.45



2x2 bld: 33.75


Spoiler



38.16, DNF(12.21), DNF(2:40.48), DNF(8.22), 42.51+, 52.95, DNF(42.01), 35.29, DNF(1:55.14), DNF(40.11), 27.80+, DNF(59.05), DNF(47.94), DNF(35.91), DNF(1:02.20), 38.77, 44.65, DNF(1:01.76), DNF(26.19), DNF(24.34), DNF(49.95), DNF(21.34), DNF(5.02), DNF(11.53), DNF(4.74)



pyra: 9.20


Spoiler



7.08, 5.87, 7.90, 11.79, 6.86, 7.24, 8.60, 7.23, 9.30, 6.53, 8.96, 6.80, 7.59, 18.01, 12.20, 11.09, 7.53, 8.28, 7.65, 6.84, 7.84, 13.67, (3.34), 8.25, 8.64, 8.00, 6.36, 12.69, 10.78, 8.58, 12.36, 10.27, 19.43, 8.76, 9.77, 9.97, 7.59, 13.08, 7.34, 7.39, 9.87, 7.72, 5.60, 6.18, 11.75, 9.62, 6.53, 9.85, (DNF(9.14)), 10.44



sq1: 39.18


Spoiler



39.48, 34.67, 35.79, 33.16, 46.97, 28.41, 1:08.21, 33.32, 32.11, 46.62, 36.39, 42.75, 26.82, 42.29, 38.69, 37.85, 37.65, 44.29, 1:09.33, 42.45, 29.74, (1:51.26), 40.91, 52.87, 26.31, 35.72, 35.28, 32.99, 27.98, 35.53, 34.44, 38.73, 42.13, 1:10.56, 29.92, 52.04, 30.80, 45.41, 35.07, 54.44, 31.92, 28.72, 43.99, (25.87), 34.12, 36.82, 43.17, 29.98, 26.90, 36.96



clock: 14.09


Spoiler



15.66, 12.76, 13.96, 11.96, (DNF(17.54)), 14.40, 12.84, 13.72, 16.08, 10.92, 18.19, 11.64, 14.04, 11.70, 11.52, 12.69, 12.61, 13.36, 13.08, (9.02), 12.52, 15.32, 24.43, 10.05, 13.19, 15.01, 13.07, 11.87, 14.81, 12.29, 13.20, 13.17, 24.22, 24.38, 14.50, 12.27, 13.69, 12.54, 11.34, 13.19, 14.47, 27.96, 11.65, 11.96, 13.02, 12.25, 12.55, 12.44, 11.69, 12.30



3x3 bld:


Spoiler



DNF(2:07.69), 2:22.66, 3:04.74


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2011)

3x3: 11.05 average



Spoiler



10.54, 12.31, 11.25, 11.36, 10.85, 16.20, 10.54, 11.70, 12.32, 10.42, 11.78, 13.84, 12.94, 9.65, 11.79, 10.18, 10.99, 8.41, 10.45, 12.56, 11.28, 9.80, 9.18, 10.04, 10.45, 10.91, 9.20, 13.87, 8.25, 12.58, 9.57, 9.21, 11.48, 9.11, 10.64, 11.44, 9.90, 11.60, 8.83, 10.89, 11.49, 8.25, 20.01, 11.42, 15.98, 12.09, 9.67, 8.82, 10.02, 11.19, 9.31, 11.05, 11.93, 10.83, 13.52, 10.13, 11.99, 10.53, 10.35, 9.48, 7.79, 11.30, 13.24, 12.18, 10.07, 9.74, 12.60, 8.05, 10.72, 10.13, 9.49, 11.48, 10.16, 16.29, 9.56, 10.20, 11.54, 11.40, 11.19, 11.63, 11.19, 11.12, 10.98, 12.53, 10.86, 12.28, 12.61, 12.85, 12.09, 12.73, 8.27, 11.41, 9.74, 10.65, 10.10, 9.40, 11.77, 11.79, 11.54, 11.38



Best avg12: 10.17, avg5: 9.67

Pretty good considering it had 5 pops. Did badly towards the end


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

Just to check, is it OK to use Mean of 50/100 instead of average?


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just to check, is it OK to use Mean of 50/100 instead of average?


 
No its an average.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> No its an average.


 
Ok Cool, what timers do Ao50/Ao100?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

I know qqtimer does. Not sure on CCT though


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 3, 2011)

*Pyraminx*


Spoiler



56.41 30.95 1:09.52 22.88 47.20 1:05.24 17.47 46.37 37.16 1:07.30 53.36 1:12.93 53.59 37.30 33.39 35.60 56.22 35.30 43.72 1:06.28 58.94 6.89 37.90 59.37 21.61 40.97 1:11.54 31.91 37.03 42.89 29.33 41.23 25.69 1:30.79 30.37 32.69 55.39 21.18 37.17 33.74 22.33 30.46 52.01 37.64 47.65 40.20 47.54 43.68 23.63


 Avg of 50: 42.78
*2x2*
*3x3*


Spoiler



57.04, 49.73, 1:21.09, 1:02.34, 54.56, 51.45, 1:08.92, 1:12.63, 1:06.81, 53.12


 Avg of 10 1:00.08 (Not done yet)
*Magic*


Spoiler



7.75, 12.25, 7.60, 15.65, 7.90, 6.47, 12.05, 6.96, 7.56, 5.92, 7.89, 7.00, 8.10, 6.91, 6.24, 6.22, 7.02, 8.57, 9.33, 6.70, 10.44, 6.63, 6.93, 5.32, 6.54+, 11.33, 5.69, 5.12, 4.42, 7.86, 5.67, 11.76, 6.20, 9.56, 5.60, 5.31, 5.90, 5.80, 5.69, 5.12, 7.51, 5.22, 8.21, 5.65, 11.51, 5.70, 5.46, 7.00, 5.17, 7.36


 Avg of 50: 7.29


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

2x2:
3x3 


Spoiler



Average of 100 (after removing best and worst): *13.39*
Best average of 12: 12.61
Best average of 5:11.45 
The full average is in the spoiler. It was done in two days, and the following is c and v'd from the history in puzzle timer. 


Spoiler



100	Dec 10, 2011 2:45:28 PM	00:13.44 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L U L' B' F D L' B2 L2 D U
99	Dec 10, 2011 2:42:09 PM	00:12.63 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L F2 U L' U R F2 R2 D'
98	Dec 10, 2011 2:41:11 PM	00:13.96 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 L' B2 U' F R2 B' D' L' U' L
97	Dec 10, 2011 2:40:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F D' R' B' F R D U
96	Dec 10, 2011 2:40:05 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 F' R' L' B' D2 U R L' D' F' R'
95	Dec 10, 2011 2:33:37 PM	00:13.18 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' B U L' F D2 U' R2 D' L'
94	Dec 10, 2011 2:31:00 PM	00:14.81 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D U R' B' U' R B R2 B2 U F' R'
93	Dec 10, 2011 2:29:22 PM	00:12.08 D U L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B R' F2 U2 B' R L F2 D' R
92	Dec 10, 2011 2:25:45 PM	00:12.38 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 R' D L2 F2 R F' U2 B R2 F U'
91	Dec 10, 2011 2:25:03 PM	00:13.22 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U L' B2 D U' F2 R D' B F2 L2 U'
90	Dec 10, 2011 2:24:27 PM	00:12.11 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F' L2 D' U' B U' L' B F R2 U'
89	Dec 10, 2011 2:21:51 PM	00:14.36 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R' F2 L F2 D L U R' L' U'
88	Dec 10, 2011 2:19:00 PM	00:12.93 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 F' U' B U2 L B U2 R U'
87	Dec 10, 2011 2:18:24 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U' B F2 R L' B' D2 L F' U
86	Dec 10, 2011 2:17:52 PM	00:13.00 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 U B F' D2 U' R' F2 D U' R D'
85	Dec 10, 2011 2:17:11 PM	00:14.90 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F' D' U2
84	Dec 10, 2011 2:16:36 PM	00:11.97 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U F2 R U F' D2 F L' D L' F2 U'
83	Dec 10, 2011 2:15:27 PM	00:16.44 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F R L' B' F' D' F2 R' F R U'
82	Dec 10, 2011 2:14:14 PM	00:13.83 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R U L U2 B' D2 F L U F U'
81	Dec 10, 2011 2:12:33 PM	00:13.59 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R' D2 F U' L D' U R' B R2 U'
80	Dec 10, 2011 2:10:45 PM	00:12.75 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F R B L' D2 L' B2 L F' D
79	Dec 10, 2011 2:08:28 PM	00:14.66 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F' L' F' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D U2
78	Dec 10, 2011 2:07:14 PM	00:13.78 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 D' R D B2 D2 F R L2 U'
77	Dec 10, 2011 2:06:43 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 U' B F2 R L' B2 U B' L2 D
76	Dec 10, 2011 2:06:10 PM	00:14.53 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R' F2 U2 R' B L' F' D' F L2 U2
75	Dec 10, 2011 2:05:30 PM	00:12.05 U F2 D R2 D U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L' U B2 L' B' L2 F D R' U'
74	Dec 10, 2011 1:57:23 PM	00:12.18 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F' U F2 R U B2 L2 F2 L' B
73	Dec 10, 2011 1:56:35 PM	00:09.96 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 R' U R2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R' L2 U2
72	Dec 10, 2011 1:56:00 PM	00:10.11 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D U' F2 R' B2 U' F' R' D L2 F U L U2
71	Dec 10, 2011 1:51:50 PM	00:13.90 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B R U F2 U2 L B' R U B2 L'
70	Dec 10, 2011 1:51:13 PM	00:14.19 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F D' R2 U F' L B L2 D' R' U
69	Dec 10, 2011 1:50:00 PM	00:12.59 R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' L B2 F' R D U' R2 B R' F' U'
68	Dec 10, 2011 1:44:58 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 U2 L' B D2 B2 F2 R L2 D B' L
67	Dec 10, 2011 1:44:26 PM	00:14.13 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 L' U B' R2 D B U2 L2 F' L U2
66	Dec 10, 2011 1:43:09 PM	00:12.94 U' F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L F2 R' B' R' L D R2 B R
65	Dec 10, 2011 1:42:33 PM	00:13.93 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 U' B D F D R
64	Dec 10, 2011 1:41:27 PM	00:13.81 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U L F' D' R' F' U' L' B' F L2 U2
63	Dec 10, 2011 1:37:53 PM	00:13.09 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R D F D R2 D2 R' B2 L' B
62	Dec 10, 2011 1:37:16 PM	00:14.47 R2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' B L B2 D R2 F R' D' R2 F L2
61	Dec 10, 2011 1:36:41 PM	00:14.83 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F' R' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U F L
60	Dec 10, 2011 1:33:15 PM	00:13.02 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' R'
59	Dec 10, 2011 1:31:25 PM	00:13.02 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B' D' L' F2 R' L F' U R' B'
58	Dec 10, 2011 1:30:42 PM	00:13.83 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U' F' R F2 D' U' B' D U L2 D
57	Dec 10, 2011 1:27:53 PM	00:13.58 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' L' U2 B L2 B F U B2 D2
56	Dec 10, 2011 1:26:17 PM	00:12.40 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B' U2 R2 F' L2 B R B2 D R'
55	Dec 10, 2011 1:22:39 PM	00:13.93 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U F2 D' U' F' U2 L' U B' D R2 B2 U2 L D2
54	Dec 10, 2011 1:21:25 PM	00:11.77 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U' B' F2 L2 F' R' D' B2 L2 U'
53	Dec 10, 2011 1:20:52 PM	00:13.97 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' F U' L F R U L F R2
52	Dec 10, 2011 1:20:00 PM	00:12.94 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R B' U F U' F R' U2 R2 D2
51	Dec 10, 2011 1:19:26 PM	00:13.38 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B L' U F D F L' D2 L F R
50	Dec 10, 2011 1:14:48 PM	00:13.66 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D R' B' D' B R' F2 D2 U2 F
49	Dec 10, 2011 1:13:05 PM	00:13.97 D2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L' B' D2 F' L U R B L' D
48	Dec 10, 2011 1:11:47 PM	00:13.96 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R L2 D' F2 U F' U2 B D2 R L
47	Dec 10, 2011 1:10:19 PM	00:13.86 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F L' F D2 R D2 R B' D' L2 U2
46	Dec 10, 2011 1:09:08 PM	00:13.34 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L' R2 F D2 R' U' F D2 F2 D U2
45	Dec 10, 2011 1:08:28 PM	00:14.03 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 U' F' U' L U' L' B D R B' L'
44	Dec 10, 2011 1:07:54 PM	00:12.16 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B' R D U' F2 R D F' L2 B U'
43	Dec 10, 2011 1:07:18 PM	00:13.83 U B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 B L U' R' B' F' L2 U L' D2 U2
42	Dec 10, 2011 1:05:54 PM	00:14.53 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L D2 R2 F D2 L' F2 D2 B' U'
41	Dec 10, 2011 1:05:18 PM	00:11.68 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U B D' U B' R F D2 F2 D'
40	Dec 9, 2011 8:44:48 PM	00:13.69 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L' F U' F U2 R D B U L2 D2
39	Dec 9, 2011 8:44:16 PM	00:13.41 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 D2 L U' B' D2 B R F D2 L' B' U'
38	Dec 9, 2011 8:43:28 PM	00:12.18 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' B' D B2 L2 U' B U' R B2 U
37	Dec 9, 2011 8:40:05 PM	00:13.25 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B L B2 F2 L' U2 L U R' U2
36	Dec 9, 2011 8:38:44 PM	00:14.08 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U L D' B L' B2 R' L' U R2 F U'
35	Dec 9, 2011 8:37:20 PM	00:14.09 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B F D R' L2 B U R D F2
34	Dec 9, 2011 8:36:34 PM	00:16.80 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D' L F2 U B2 U2 F U2 F' U'
33	Dec 9, 2011 8:35:25 PM	00:11.86 U' F2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B U F2 U' F' D B' L2
32	Dec 9, 2011 8:34:54 PM	00:14.06 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L' D F2 D' R D B U' F2 U
31	Dec 9, 2011 8:34:17 PM	00:12.88 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D F2 L' U' B2 D' R B' D U'
30	Dec 9, 2011 8:32:43 PM	00:14.33 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R F' U R' U2 L' D R2 F' D U'
29	Dec 9, 2011 8:31:44 PM	00:12.55 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B U' F' R B' R L' F' D B' L
28	Dec 9, 2011 8:26:30 PM	00:14.11 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' B2 L U2 R F2 D' L' U' R
27	Dec 9, 2011 8:25:52 PM	00:14.36 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F' R' F2 R D2 R2 L' B2 L U2
26	Dec 9, 2011 8:24:41 PM	00:14.56 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 L' D R L2 D B' L2 B2 U R'
25	Dec 9, 2011 8:24:04 PM	00:13.53 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F D' R2 L' D U2 R U2 B L2
24	Dec 9, 2011 8:22:49 PM	00:13.63 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' U L U F' R L' B' L D
23	Dec 9, 2011 8:20:27 PM	00:14.61 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' F' U' L D B2 D B' D' R' D'
22	Dec 9, 2011 8:19:56 PM	00:10.65 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' U B2 R L F' U2 R' B' U
21	Dec 9, 2011 8:15:27 PM	00:14.13 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U F U' B2 R F2 R2 B' U2 L D U
20	Dec 9, 2011 8:14:01 PM	00:14.50 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' R F' U L2 B' D' U2 R U2 F2 L
19	Dec 9, 2011 8:11:41 PM	00:14.71 F2 U R2 D B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' D' U' R U R B2 R F2 R2
18	Dec 9, 2011 8:10:38 PM	00:10.86 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U' B' F' R' F' R2 D L U L B'
17	Dec 9, 2011 8:10:02 PM	00:13.02 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B L' B2 D L F D R' U R2 L'
16	Dec 9, 2011 8:06:26 PM	00:11.61 F2 D B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 F' R F D L2 F' D' R' F2 D2 U'
15	Dec 9, 2011 8:04:26 PM	00:14.15 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' F D2 U B F2 L B R U L2
14	Dec 9, 2011 8:03:43 PM	00:14.05 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 R B2 R2 D R' F' D F' U' F
13	Dec 9, 2011 8:01:32 PM	00:13.41 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' D' B R' D L' D2 F L B U2
12	Dec 9, 2011 7:51:24 PM	00:14.68 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R B2 L' D B' F L2 U2
11	Dec 9, 2011 7:49:35 PM	00:11.63 D2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L D2 L' B' F2 R' B' F2 R' U'
10	Dec 9, 2011 7:46:52 PM	00:13.53 U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L' B' R2 D2 L B' F' D' R B' U'
9	Dec 9, 2011 7:46:17 PM	00:14.71 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' L F' D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R
8	Dec 9, 2011 7:45:45 PM	00:13.16 D' L2 D R2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R B' F2 R' F' U' L'
7	Dec 9, 2011 7:44:30 PM	00:15.53 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B' U' B F' U2 R D' B' F' D2 L'
6	Dec 9, 2011 7:43:57 PM	00:11.90 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' L D' L2 F U' R' B D U B' U2
5	Dec 9, 2011 7:43:26 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F D2 R F2 D B' R F2 U R' B2
4	Dec 9, 2011 7:42:51 PM	00:13.59 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B' L' D B R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D'
3	Dec 9, 2011 7:41:24 PM	00:14.91 B2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' D R' F' R D2 R U' L B' D'
2	Dec 9, 2011 7:39:07 PM	00:14.59 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 U F R D2 F R D2 F' D' R' U'
1	Dec 9, 2011 7:38:16 PM	00:11.46 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 U' F2 R' F2 L' F U2 L2 D U' B' L2 U'





4x4:


Spoiler



4x4 average of 38: 58.95


Spoiler



1. 59.66 
2. (1:05.41) 
3. 58.22 
4. 1:03.03 
5. 55.55 
6. 56.72 
7. 56.93 
8. 58.47 
9. 1:00.06 
10. 58.96 
11. 1:03.56 
12. 1:04.13 
13. 57.77 
14. 59.69 
15. 1:01.11 
16. 57.29 
17. 1:02.47 
18. (54.72) 
19. 59.06 
20. 1:01.30 
21. 56.22 
22. 57.14 
23. 1:01.16 
24. 56.66
25. 56.38 
26. 1:01.00 
27. 57.83 
28. 1:00.93 
29. 1:00.66 
30. 56.90 
31. 55.43 
32. (1:05.46) 
33. (54.66)
34. 57.68
35. 58.80 
36. 58.09 
37. 59.97 
38. 55.47





 
5x5:


Spoiler



Average of 13: 1:59.50


Spoiler



Ignore the 3x3 scrambles, this was put onto qqtimer manually. 
1. 1:57.00 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F R' D U' L R F2 R U2 F2 
2. (2:02.72) F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L' R2 U' F' R' F' R' F U2 R' 
3. 2:02.18 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U' B2 L2 R D2 U B' U R 
4. 2:00.19 L B' R2 D' B U' R' B R' L B2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F L2 F' 
5. 1:59.47 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L' U B2 R F R U' L' B2 
6. (1:56.06) L B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D B D2 U' L U2 R B' L2 R' 
7. 1:56.94 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F' R F2 U B' L' R' B D2 R2 
8. 2:01.33 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 F D B L' F' R' U2 F2 D B' 
9. 1:59.25 R' F' D2 L D' B2 D2 F U' L' B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 D2 R' U2 D2 
10. 2:02.11 U2 L U2 D F' U L' U' R2 L2 F R2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' 
11. 1:59.30 F' D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F' U B' F' L R2 B2 R D 
12. 1:59.19 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L R D2 L' U2 R' B' U B' L R' B L2 D2 B' 
13. 1:57.59 U' L2 U L F R B U2 D' B' U F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 D' F2





3x3 Blindfolded:


Spoiler



Mean of best 3: 2:05.11


Spoiler



1:59.36, 2:09.22, 2:08.11
I had a lot of sub 2 DNF's 






4x4 Blindfolded: 
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
3x3 One Handed:
3x3 With Feet:
3x3 Match the Scramble:
2x2-4x4 Relay:
2x2-5x5 Relay:
Clock:
Megaminx:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2:27.15


Spoiler



1. 2:33.52 
2. 2:18.53 
3. 2:26.53 
4. 2:38.33 
5. 2:13.27 
6. 2:37.69 
7. 2:13.68 
8. 2:37.52 
9. (2:10.88) 
10. 2:17.28 
11. (2:38.38) 
12. 2:35.16





Pyraminx:


Spoiler



Average of 50: *8.40*


Spoiler



Ignore the scrambles
1. 8.44 B L' U' R L B' R' L' r' u'
2. 7.34 L R B R B R U b l
3. 10.96 L' U' R L' U R' U L' U' r' u'
4. 10.22 R L' R U L R' B U' l' u
5. 5.19 U B R' L' R' B b' l'
6. 8.25 U' B L' U B L' b' r' u'
7. 7.13 U' R' U' R' U B L' R b l u
8. 9.55 L' B' R U' B U L' b r' l u
9. 10.80 L B' U R' L' R U' R' U r' u
10. 7.31 L' R U B L' R' B R' b' l' u'
11. 8.96 L U R L U' B U' R' l' u'
12. 6.58 L B L' R' U B R' b' r l u
13. 5.19 U' L B R' B' U R' U' b r' l u'
14. 10.02 U' L' U B' L U' B' b r' l' u
15. 9.88 U' L B U B' R' L b' l u
16. 7.22 R U' B L' U' L b
17. 9.38 B' U L' B L B L b' l'
18. 8.11 L U R' U' B' L B' R b' r' l
19. 9.40 R U B' R' B L R' U b l' u
20. 6.55 U L' R U' B' L' B b r' u
21. 8.81 B R' B' L U' R L R b l u
22. 6.84 B U B R U' R' b r l' u
23. 9.08 U' B' R' B' L' R' L U' r l' u
24. 9.44 L U' B' R U B R' U' L' r l u
25. 7.88 R' U L' U R U L' R L b r' l u
26. 8.33 L' B R' U L' B' L' U b' r' l u'
27. 8.91 U R' L' B L' R L B' b' l'
28. 8.56 L' R B' R' L B' R' U' b r' u
29. 9.41 R' L' U' L B' U R U b l'
30. 9.91 R B L' R' L B U' R r u
31. 8.03 R U' R L' B' U' B b r' l u'
32. 9.22 B' R' U L' B U' B' L' U' b' u'
33. 8.31 R' L' B R L' B L' r' l' u
34. 9.21 L' B' L' U R L U' L' b' r u'
35. 6.53 R U R' U' B' L R U' l'
36. 8.11 R' L R B L R B L' b r l
37. 9.68 R B' U B L' R L' U r'
38. 7.86 U R' B' L R' L B R' u
39. 7.13 U' L U R' B' U b r l u
40. 9.38 U' R L' U R B R L' U b' r u
41. 9.69 B L' R U' B U' B' L' b' r l u'
42. 8.55 B L' U B U L' B' U r l u
43. 6.80 B' R U' B R' B R' U' b r l' u'
44. 6.84 L' U L B' L R' B L' b' u'
45. 8.52 L' U' L' B L' R' r' l
46. 9.11 U R' B L' U L U b r' l'
47. 7.40 B' U' R' B L' U' R B' b r' l u
48. 10.68 R' B L' B L' B' R' b r
49. 8.03 R B' U' B L' U B' R r' u'
50. 6.43 R' U B L' B U R b' r l'






Square-1:


Spoiler



Average of 50: *31.81*


Spoiler



Session average: 31.81
1. 30.02 
2. (22.58) 
3. 26.53 
4. 37.80 
5. 29.65 
6. 24.91 
7. 37.03 
8. 37.72 
9. 23.91 
10. 34.02 
11. 37.55 
12. 32.96 
13. 33.08 
14. (22.47) 
15. 24.46 
16. 29.22 
17. (54.08) 
18. 32.15 
19. 37.59 
20. 33.34 
21. 34.34 
22. 26.97 
23. 26.25 
24. 30.40 
25. 32.84 
26. 32.58 
27. 28.80 
28. 41.83 
29. 24.33 
30. (44.56) 
31. 34.75 
32. 36.68 
33. 34.00 
34. 39.00 
35. 31.94 
36. 36.00 
37. 27.93 
38. 33.40 
39. 37.61 
40. 29.71 
41. (20.06) 
42. 27.41 
43. 40.00 
44. 26.63 
45. 29.91 
46. (42.03) 
47. 26.97 
48. 31.28 
49. 26.83 
50. 29.28


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is how points are scored.

Let's say I placed 1st out of 100 and did 66 out of the 100 solves with an average of 3.61.

I get 99 points because I beat 99 people. I also get 2 points because of the event. But since I only did two thirds of the solves I only get two thirds the points for my solves so it's 66+2.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> Here is how points are scored.
> 
> Let's say I placed 1st out of 100 and did 66 out of the 100 solves with an average of 3.61.
> 
> I get 99 points because I beat 99 people. I also get 2 points because of the event. But since I only did two thirds of the solves I only get two thirds the points for my solves so it's 66+2.



Thanks, which events are worth more than others?


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Thanks, which events are worth more than others?


 
2x2: 2
3: 2
4: 3
5: 4
6: 6
7: 7
2bld: 3
3bld: 5
4bld: 12
5bld: 17
6bld: 24
7bld: 32
Multi: 15+2x
Pyraminx: 2
Megaminx: 7
Clock: 3
Magic: 1
Mmagic: 2
Square 1: 6
2-4: 5
2-5: 6
2-6: 8
2-7: 9
OH: 4
WF: 9
FMC: 11
MTS: 5

I think that's it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> 2x2: 2
> 3: 2
> 4: 3
> 5: 4
> ...


 
Thanks. This will take me a very long time though. I've only done 2 averages of 12 for 4x4 in one sitting before all time, so I wonder how long 50 will take.....

I'm gonna be _sooo_ good by the end of this


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> 2-4: 5
> 2-5: 6
> *2-6: 8
> 2-7: 9*


 
What? There aren't any scrambles for 2-6 or 2-7 relays...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

Strange, 2/2 multi BLD is worth the same as 7BLD?

15 + 2x
15 + 4
19....

Is x the number of cubes solved?

And how many points is match the scramble worth?


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> What? There aren't any scrambles for 2-6 or 2-7 relays...



**** your right about that.

I will put them tommorow.



TheMachanga said:


> Strange, 2/2 multi BLD is worth the same as 7BLD?
> 
> 15 + 2x
> 15 + 4
> ...


 
Yes it is.

I guess MTS should be 5.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> Yes it is.


 That doesn't seem right....


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> That doesn't seem right....


 
I changed it.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.72 (100/100 solves)


Spoiler



5.71, 5.12, 4.21, 2.91, 5.28, 6.29, 8.18, 4.22, 3.76, 8.69, 6.13, 7.77, 3.48, 5.86, 3.70, 7.61, 4.89, 6.98, 4.90, 4.72, 6.04, 6.63, 3.86, 4.20, 7.30, 5.94, 7.07, 4.32, 5.73, 4.18, 7.65, 5.88, 7.46, 4.36, 5.92, 4.10, 4.88, 4.90, 6.76, 8.09, 7.41, 6.81, 9.05, 5.91, 4.94, 6.82, 7.87, 4.66, 5.66, 3.69, 4.63, 7.52, 6.43[fail AUF], 4.07, 6.20, 6.06, 6.27, 5.02, 4.86, 5.40, 6.31, 6.15, 7.25, 8.59, 5.30, 6.22, 5.17, (9.34), 4.63, 6.26, 5.62, 3.77, 6.30, 6.03, 4.68, 6.28, 6.44, 7.57, 4.75, 5.96, 5.28, (2.13), 4.21, 5.10, 5.38, 6.02, 7.04, 6.34, 5.21, 3.82, 5.72, 5.99, 2.53, 5.39, 5.03, 5.47, 5.14, 6.12, 6.05, 6.61


Not bad, actually. I should probably learn Ortega. It's awesome that there were some counting 2s and 3s in there.

3x3x3: 16.01 (100/100 solves)


Spoiler



14.44, (20.88), 16.81, 15.90, 14.73, 17.44, 17.66, 16.38, 17.10, 15.87, 13.61, 17.55, 17.42, 16.08, 14.18, 16.94, 15.12, 13.52, 16.35, 16.20, 18.26, 15.50, 18.22, 16.57, 14.93, 16.68, 17.45, 15.34, 17.52, 16.80, 16.68, 16.97, 15.45, 16.86, 15.16, 13.06, 15.90, 15.47, 15.27, 16.02, 15.53, 13.85, 16.05, 15.75, 17.11, 16.52, 16.36, 15.78, 15.63, 15.38, 18.77, 15.61, 15.56, 16.22, 15.98, 16.93, 16.22, 15.05, 18.65, 14.01, 15.51, 16.62, 15.18, 17.14, 16.61, 15.02, 17.21, 17.11, 18.19, 14.81, 14.05, 17.70, 14.87, 15.94, 15.27, 16.98, (12.38), 16.23, 19.38, 16.50, 14.63, 16.91, 16.34, 13.47, 13.54, 18.42, 14.46, 12.43, 14.05, 16.26, 17.32, 16.51, 16.95, 16.21, 16.50, 14.94, 15.26, 15.66, 15.59, 15.38


I'm SOOO happy with this! Not only was the average nearly sub-16, the best average of 5 was 13.79 (by FAR my PB average of 5), and the best average of 12 is 15.29 (I think this is also my PB average of 12; I don't really keep track of PBs). Fairly consistent for there being 100 solves (σ=1.32 for avg100). This is also my first ever average of 100. I think it's a success overall.

4x4x4: 1:26.11 (10/50 solves)


Spoiler



(1:20.92), 1:24.87, (1:36.30[messed up centres]), 1:28.89, 1:21.49, 1:22.69, 1:28.07, 1:25.87, 1:34.78, 1:22.22



5x5x5 (0 solves)

Clock: 18.17 (50/50 solves)


Spoiler



17.62, 21.27, 18.94, 18.29, 18.57, 15.27, 18.72, 17.78, 19.63, 20.99, 16.85, 15.53, 18.29, 19.02, 14.06, 15.11, 18.53, 17.97, 18.82, 18.36, 18.28, 20.89, (27.41), 17.04, 16.59, 15.17, 16.94, 17.54, 15.11, 22.77, 19.26, 16.93, 19.27, 21.95, 18.92, 18.94, 20.93, 17.86, 19.67, 21.01, 17.96, (13.20), 19.24, 18.88, 18.23, 18.97, 16.04, 16.36, 17.82, 15.11



Megaminx (0 solves)

Pyraminx (0 solves)


Phew, this is going to take forever.


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

@avidcuber

You still haven't learned Ortega? Also learn Guimond if you do so.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> @avidcuber
> 
> You still haven't learned Ortega? Also learn Guimond if you do so.


 Yeah, I _really_ hate learning algorithms. I have to be super motivated. I don't even know all of PLL.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 7, 2011)

3x3: 16.07


Spoiler



15.03, 13.90, 16.05, 14.30, 14.68, 15.05, 14.85, 15.81, 16.29, 13.53, 14.52, 15.25, 15.82, 13.84, 17.07, 17.57, 13.91, 19.27, 15.96, 17.91, 16.69, 14.35, 19.24, 15.85, 14.59, 17.05, 16.49, 16.04, 18.37, 18.42, 16.36, 16.77, 14.80, 13.27, 15.35, 16.46, 13.43, 22.40, 16.59, 15.45, 15.27, 14.39, 15.80, 17.17, 19.06, 15.56, 15.84, 12.80, 14.97, 15.97, 21.06, 18.20, 18.23, 16.56, 15.72, 14.59, 17.78, 12.35, 17.78, 15.10, 14.02, 20.28, 12.43, 14.79, 18.01, 14.99, 19.46, 17.02, 16.21, 18.01, 13.88, 14.09, 20.05, 17.17, 14.97, 16.29, 15.19, 19.68, 17.50, 14.75, 15.91, 14.83, 16.11, 21.90, 14.78, 15.77, 14.98, 14.28, 15.93, 15.33, 12.53, 19.07, 15.49, 15.00, 16.27, 14.43, 13.38, 16.28, 16.86, 18.94


5x5: 2:01.83


Spoiler



1:46.77, 2:02.71, 2:32.52, 2:01.45, 1:58.30, 2:17.14, 1:58.82, 2:03.50, 1:50.33, 2:06.11, 2:06.40, 2:01.74, 2:06.61, 1:49.76, 2:31.18, 1:55.48, 1:57.41, 1:50.89, 1:55.22, 2:19.91, 2:00.59, 2:21.07, 1:50.71, 1:54.43, 2:08.40, 2:16.36, 1:57.37, 1:56.12, 2:04.45, 1:58.64, 2:09.34, 1:56.96, 2:04.05, 2:10.42, 1:51.43, 1:48.08, 1:54.48, 1:40.33, 2:00.78, 1:59.70, 1:51.95, 1:55.01, 2:19.05, 2:06.43, 2:48.21, 2:00.05, 1:56.80, 1:37.18, 1:50.15, 1:50.68


6x6: 4:02.70 


Spoiler



3:47.15, 3:43.10, 3:50.78, 3:49.32, 3:58.22, 3:52.98, 4:08.11, 4:07.43, 3:46.21, 3:18.70, 4:44.87, 4:31.56, 4:24.82, 4:51.04, 4:32.63, 3:48.04, 3:53.45, 3:31.23, 4:29.32, 4:07.67, 4:35.72


7x7: 6:05.68


Spoiler



6:18.38, 5:54.93, 5:42.01, 5:43.57, 6:11.46, 6:09.33, 5:17.18, 6:22.58, 5:18.98, 6:35.82, 5:46.25, 6:28.88, 6:26.37, 6:08.50, 5:43.58, 5:38.69, 6:30.42, 6:24.37, 6:07.85, 6:15.98, 6:34.70, 6:21.56, 5:55.39, 6:04.59, 6:02.31


Megaminx: 1:26.30


Spoiler



1:24.08, 1:22.89, 1:27.27, 1:25.08, 1:17.74, 1:35.78, 1:29.69, 1:26.71, 1:20.49, 1:28.15, 1:18.09, 1:21.82, 1:32.52, 1:37.45, 1:26.97, 2:04.26, 1:43.81, 1:30.21, 1:46.56, 1:19.24, 1:21.83, 1:48.18, 1:37.42, 1:11.55, 1:37.53, 1:21.10, 1:14.34, 1:28.92, 1:29.48, 1:17.67, 1:22.02, 1:16.28, 1:31.22, 1:15.16, 1:39.53, 1:13.24, 1:19.16, 1:20.18, 1:18.12, 1:35.77, 1:24.17, 1:10.44, 1:09.71, 1:23.56, 1:29.68, 1:43.48, 1:27.75, 1:12.77, 1:26.00, 1:31.08



Couple of okay singles but overall ugh.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, so I want to do an average of 100 for 2x2, and I just did an average of 50, but don't have time to finish. Can I come back tomorrow and finish the solves, or does it all have to be in one take? How do I save my session on qqtimer?


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Ok, so I want to do an average of 100 for 2x2, and I just did an average of 50, but don't have time to finish. Can I come back tomorrow and finish the solves, or does it all have to be in one take? How do I save my session on qqtimer?



I don't care if you do one solve a day. If you use the qqtimer from Michels sight it will save it. Or just do two averages of 50 and add those two averages and then divide it by two.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh crap. I did 63 total solves today (different puzzles) for this competition, and I may have to START ALL OVER?!? I did them on qqtimer, with a stackmat, and I am terrible at speedcubing with spacebar (my set up is a laptop, and will make me in an awkward setup). qqtimer is pretty much the only timer that has such a simple manual times insertion, and I want to keep using it. I can't transfer my solves onto another timer, because that requires me to painstakingly enter each solve onto puzzle timer, which has a terrible way of doing it manually, and I will not do that 63 times. Is there another timer that saves sessions and has a simple manual time method (besides gq timer)


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

No I was talking about the one on qqwerf's site which I think is MRZG.com. That one saves times not gq.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> No I was talking about the one on qqwerf's site which I think is MRZG.com. That one saves times not gq.


 
Thanks!

One last problem...I save the site to my bookmarks (safari), but whenever I click it, it takes me to the tamanas version, yet it has the same url as the regular version. Even when I bookmark it while on the regular version, it always takes me to the tamanas verison.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One last problem...I save the site to my bookmarks (safari), but whenever I click it, it takes me to the tamanas version, yet it has the same url as the regular version. Even when I bookmark it while on the regular version, it always takes me to the tamanas verison.


 
Fully delete all bookmarks for and qqtimer like sites then bookmark the MRZG.com one.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.65


Spoiler



5.29, 4.00, 4.83, 5.67, 4.30, 6.15, 5.91, 4.87, 4.82, 4.39, 4.70, 5.51, (1.44), 5.12, 4.04, 3.71, 5.29, 5.01, 3.07, 5.07, 3.86, 3.47, 3.90, 3.85, 4.10, 3.62, 5.52, 4.10, 5.62, 5.55, 3.69, 5.58, 3.45, 4.96, 5.47, (8.31), 5.15, 4.76, 5.31, 3.79, 3.07, 3.70, 4.61, 5.05, 4.57, 3.09, 3.00, 4.71, 4.99, 4.25, 3.98, 6.37, 4.61, 2.44, 3.37, 4.36, 5.04, 5.06, 4.46, 2.81, 4.19, 4.15, 4.47, 5.07, 4.69, 4.83, 4.83, 3.98, 4.65, 3.19, 3.69, 7.60, 4.15, 3.87, 4.57, 5.99, 4.39, 5.74, 4.45, 4.99, 5.27, 5.26, 3.62, 4.36, 5.49, 3.75, 2.99, 5.73, 4.37, 4.90, 7.39, 4.49, 7.58, 4.97, 6.36, 4.78, 6.83, 4.71, 4.56, 4.18




*3x3:* 14.61


Spoiler



13.01, 16.29, 13.12, 13.00, 14.96, 14.58, 16.06, 15.68, 19.01, 16.57, 11.35, 19.80, 13.95, 11.87, 16.46, 13.87, 14.02, 15.45, 15.47, 13.09, 13.09, 13.02, 15.78, 16.09, 14.14, 14.04, 13.48, 13.86, 18.53, 14.57, 13.31, 14.86, 17.30, 11.79, 18.01, 11.88, 14.75, 14.34, 12.96, 15.19, (10.54), (20.43), 12.64, 14.92, 16.71, 14.44, 19.63, 15.73, 14.69, 12.99, 13.39, 17.19, 15.67, 14.62, 15.33, 12.60, 14.65, 13.85, 14.49, 15.09, 14.59, 16.60, 15.24, 16.49, 14.83, 14.65, 14.32, 14.99, 15.74, 14.12, 15.35, 14.10, 13.42, 13.10, 15.76, 15.61, 15.62, 14.93, 13.04, 12.42, 18.54, 14.54, 13.10, 16.01, 13.51, 14.91, 12.66, 11.73, 12.79, 12.66, 14.01, 14.33, 15.82, 12.85, 14.98, 14.53, 10.56, 15.18, 14.29, 12.68



*5x5:* 1:49.22


Spoiler



1:46.27, 2:02.64, 2:05.24, 1:57.52, 1:49.38, 1:51.85, 1:42.94, 1:37.09, 1:57.02, 1:39.86, 1:32.25, 1:45.25, 1:53.25, 1:52.36, 1:45.44, 1:43.19, 1:58.47, 1:42.72, 1:55.51, 1:49.42, 1:41.31, 1:44.33, 1:53.48, 1:46.00, 1:42.67, 1:57.88, 1:45.01, 1:52.90, 1:52.86, 1:55.27, 2:03.60, 1:38.24, 1:45.54, 1:56.35, 1:50.83, 1:55.92, 1:43.25, 1:44.96, 1:52.73, 1:48.70, 1:53.44, 1:55.71, 1:49.62, 1:42.42, 1:53.70, 1:44.90, 1:47.32, (2:03.89), (1:31.40), 1:36.97



*7x7:* 5:32.51


Spoiler



5:12.42, 6:06.69, 5:48.85, 5:14.67, 5:21.30, 5:47.84, 5:24.88, 5:29.71, 5:24.29, (6:11.54), 4:59.72, 5:23.13, 5:40.52, 5:57.21, 5:52.50, 5:50.19, 5:56.04, 5:35.89, 5:42.96, 5:33.64, 5:10.12, 5:05.62, 5:33.69, (4:48.34), 5:17.31



*2x2-5x5 relay:* 3:28.52


Spoiler



3:16.77, (3:04.04), 3:52.40+, 3:24.01, 3:32.82, 3:34.13, (4:05.21), 3:07.87, 3:20.47, 3:25.26, 3:41.86, 3:44.11, 3:26.97, 3:25.07, 3:18.98



*Rubik's Clock:* 13.27


Spoiler



13.50, 15.88, 11.10, 15.27, (17.16), 12.33, 16.57, 11.71, 10.82, (9.92), 12.35, 15.32, 11.19, 12.14, 16.83, 12.46, 16.45, 14.04, 14.76, 12.85, 10.81, 13.58, 13.61, 13.74, 11.29, 12.41, 13.26, 13.47, 12.11, 11.27, 12.03, 11.79, 14.51, 16.92, 13.71, 16.98, 16.70, 15.08, 14.09, 16.56, 12.94, 16.72, 11.93, 14.63, 16.73, 11.43, 13.28, 14.07, 13.55, 13.61



*3x3 multi BLD:* 5/6 48:11.47


Spoiler



1st try 3/7 55:37.99
2nd try 4/6 48:16.20
3rd try 3/6 45:23.75
4th try 5/6 48:11.47



*4x4 BLD:* DNF


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
comment: I think i'm the unluckiest person ever. About three of the solves I forgot to fix parity, 2 of the solves were of by 2 centers and one of the solves was off by 2 twisted corners. I have a bad success rate but this is ridiculous.



*5x5 BLD:* DNF 7/15


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2011)

So I'm using puzzle timer for this comp. Is it ok if I do mean of 100 instead of average of 100? It doesn't do average of 100...


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

I suppose that is fine but I think you should use qqtimer because it save times.



Jaycee said:


> ^ You could just delete the fastest and slowest time after an Average of 100 and see what the mean of those 98 solves are.
> 
> EDIT : @ TheMachanga


 
Do that please.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

^ You could just delete the fastest and slowest time after an Average of 100 and see what the mean of those 98 solves are.

EDIT : @ TheMachanga


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll do what jaycee told me to do. Thanks.

EDIT: Ok, so the mean of 98 is the same as the mean of 100, lol.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 11, 2011)

Ehh, isn't the mean of 98 the same as the average of 100?


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 13, 2011)

3x3: 9.23


Spoiler



12.16, 9.28, 9.48, 8.76, 9.49, 11.68, 7.63, 8.33, 8.85, 9.48, 8.62, 9.34, 9.00, 8.24, 8.48, 8.73, 9.47, 7.14, 8.80, 11.79, 9.31, 10.79, 9.42, 9.01, 8.89, 11.00, 8.58, 8.94, 8.68, 9.61, 10.08, 8.35, 10.17, 8.63, 8.25, 8.67, 7.10, 13.14, 8.03, 8.81, 9.15, 7.53, 9.48, 9.79, 9.76, 8.74, 9.75, 8.24, 7.78, 9.27, 10.28, 8.78, 10.95, 9.39, 8.85, 8.05, 9.92, 11.26, 9.45, 9.88, 9.03, 10.40, 8.85, 11.31, 11.16, 10.08, 9.15, 8.62, 7.88, 10.05, 7.43, 9.64, 8.42, 8.46, 8.39, 9.58, 8.87, 12.70, 9.91, 8.09, 9.67, 7.65, 9.94, 9.09, 7.43, 10.13, 7.69, 6.92, 8.25, 9.43, 8.60, 9.71, 12.74, 10.13, 9.63, 9.19, 6.92, 8.62, 8.85, 9.82 

best avg 5: 7.79
best avg 12: 8.58



2x2: 2.36


Spoiler



2.28, 1.66, 3.34, 2.41, 2.98, 1.54, 2.97, 1.94, 3.16, 1.99, 3.99, 1.94, (0.85), 2.18, 1.72, 2.61, 1.99, 1.75, 1.57, 2.96, 1.91, 3.02, 1.67, 1.56, 2.71, 2.04, 2.62, 2.36, 1.96, 1.98, 2.96, 2.19, 3.01, 2.11, 1.85, 3.20, 2.84, 2.28, 2.40, 2.44, 2.59, 2.23, 2.32, 2.50, 2.32, 1.52, 2.58, 2.03, (4.05), 1.84, 2.01, 3.54, 3.03, 1.89, 2.24, 2.54, 3.17, 2.71, 2.74, 2.14, 2.42, 1.75, 2.39, 2.93, 2.05, 1.96, 2.77, 2.31, 2.52, 1.92, 1.24, 2.69, 2.20, 2.23, 3.61, 2.21, 3.30, 2.07, 2.62, 2.13, 2.08, 2.63, 1.90, 1.84, 3.57, 2.32, 1.78, 2.55, 2.17, 2.45, 2.00, 2.42, 2.27, 1.72, 2.33, 2.00, 2.42, 2.90, 2.58, 1.86


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Ehh, isn't the mean of 98 the same as the average of 100?



Sorry, I meant to say the mean of 98 (the average of 100) is the same as my mean of 100 (without removing the best and worst), so removing the best and worst didn't change anything.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> It will be done the way Mats does it for the weeklies. The amount of points you get is how many people you beat in that event+points for puzzle difficulty+ 2 extra points for how many cubes attempted in multi*(1-fraction not solved).
> 
> Ex.) 2x2
> 
> ...


 
My opinion:
It would be more fair to rank who gets 1st 2nd, 3rd, etc... in the event by this:
(avg/# of cubes solved)
then lowest number from this gets 1st place in the event then do the # of points based off of that.
The only probluem is that there would be small nubers to work with in the ranking.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 14, 2011)

i have no single idea how to read the clock scrambles :/


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> i have no single idea how to read the clock scrambles :/


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+scramble+Rubik's+Clock


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+scramble+Rubik's+Clock


 
Would you care to point out which result here actually tells you how to use the scramble notation for this competition? I must admit I too am mystified how the scramble notation here works.


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to say that doing these during winter break would be a good idea which for me started today. I am going to knock out so many of these in a few days.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 16, 2011)

I fixed the clock scrambles - the problem was that they were not aligned properly.


Spoiler





```
1. UU u4    dU u2    dU u4'   UU u4'   UU u3    UU       Ud u5    Ud u2'   dd u4    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d6    dd d'    UU

2. UU u4    dU u     dU u6    UU u3'   UU u2    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u6    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   dU

3. UU u4    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u4'   UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   UU

4. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u'    UU u5'   UU u2    UU u4    Ud u4'   Ud u     dd u3'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d3    dd d5    dd

5. UU u3'   dU       dU u4'   UU u'    UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u5'   dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d5'   dd d2    Ud

6. UU u5'   dU u     dU u2'   UU u4    UU u4'   UU u     Ud u4    Ud u5    dd       dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d2    dd d2'   dU

7. UU u5'   dU u2    dU u6    UU       UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd       Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d'    dd d4    UU

8. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4'   UU u4    UU u6    UU u'    Ud u'    Ud       dd u     dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d3'   dd       dU

9. UU u5    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u2    UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud       Ud u4'   dd u5'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5    dd d2    dd

10. UU u4'   dU u3    dU u5    UU u6    UU       UU u4    Ud u'    Ud u     dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d5    dd

11. UU u2'   dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u     UU u2    UU u     Ud       Ud u5    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU

12. UU u4    dU u'    dU u6    UU       UU u5'   UU u5    Ud u3'   Ud u4'   dd u2'   dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d'    Ud

13. UU u6    dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u3'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u'    Ud u5    dd u3'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d5    dd d2'   Ud

14. UU u     dU u3    dU u     UU u2    UU u2    UU u2    Ud u5    Ud u     dd u6    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU       dd d4    dd

15. UU u6    dU       dU u6    UU u3'   UU       UU u5    Ud u'    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d'    dd d     UU

16. UU u4'   dU u3'   dU u3    UU u4'   UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud u5'   Ud       dd u5    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d4    dd

17. UU u3    dU u'    dU u3    UU u5    UU u2'   UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud u4    dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d     dU

18. UU u3'   dU       dU u5    UU u2    UU u5    UU u'    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d2'   dd

19. UU u3'   dU u'    dU u     UU u4'   UU u4    UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u6    dd u5'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d2    dd d4'   Ud

20. UU u3'   dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u2'   Ud u2'   dd u     dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4    dd       Ud

21. UU u5    dU u2    dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u5    UU u2    Ud u4    Ud u6    dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d2'   dd d4    Ud

22. UU u     dU u6    dU       UU       UU u4    UU u5    Ud u3    Ud u6    dd u'    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2'   dU

23. UU u     dU u3'   dU u3'   UU u5    UU u6    UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud       dd u'    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d5'   dd d3    UU

24. UU u     dU u6    dU u5    UU u5'   UU u3'   UU u2'   Ud u6    Ud u     dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d3    dd d2'   dU

25. UU u     dU u2'   dU       UU u4'   UU u4'   UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU       dd d     UU

26. UU u     dU       dU u3'   UU u5    UU u     UU u6    Ud u5    Ud u6    dd u3'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d4'   dd d     UU

27. UU u2    dU u2'   dU u5    UU u3'   UU u     UU u3'   Ud u5    Ud u4'   dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   Ud

28. UU u3'   dU u4    dU u5'   UU u5    UU u2'   UU u4    Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u6    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d     dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d3    dd d'    UU

29. UU u6    dU u2'   dU u5'   UU       UU u3'   UU u'    Ud u     Ud u3    dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d3'   dd       dd

30. UU u3'   dU u3'   dU u5'   UU       UU u2    UU u5    Ud u2    Ud u2    dd u3    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU       dd d3    dd

31. UU u6    dU u5    dU u6    UU u2    UU u4    UU u4'   Ud u5    Ud u3'   dd u6    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d4'   dd

32. UU u2    dU u6    dU u3    UU u3'   UU u2'   UU u'    Ud u2    Ud u     dd u4    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d4    dd d6    dd

33. UU       dU u3    dU u     UU u2'   UU       UU u3'   Ud u6    Ud u2'   dd u2'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d2'   dd d4'   dU

34. UU u3    dU u3    dU u3    UU u5'   UU u6    UU u2    Ud u6    Ud u2'   dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d6    dd d3    dU

35. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u     UU u2'   UU u3    UU u5    Ud u     Ud u'    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d     dU

36. UU u'    dU u2'   dU u     UU u4'   UU u     UU u6    Ud u3'   Ud u3    dd u5'   dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   Ud

37. UU u2    dU u4'   dU u3'   UU u4    UU u4    UU u6    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u     dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d'    dd d     dd

38. UU u6    dU u6    dU u     UU u4    UU u'    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u3    dd       dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d4    dd       Ud

39. UU       dU u     dU u4'   UU u6    UU u     UU u4'   Ud u'    Ud u5'   dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5'   dd d2'   dd

40. UU u'    dU u3'   dU u5    UU u5    UU u5    UU u4    Ud u3    Ud u4    dd u4'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d4'   UU

41. UU u'    dU u3    dU u2    UU u2    UU u4'   UU u5'   Ud u3'   Ud       dd       dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d4    dd d2'   dd

42. UU u2    dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u2    UU u6    Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u6    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2    dd d     UU

43. UU u3    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u4    UU       UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u5'   dd u6    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d5    dU

44. UU u2'   dU       dU u2    UU u3    UU u5    UU u3'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u2    dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU d3'   dd d3'   dU

45. UU u2'   dU u6    dU u4    UU       UU u6    UU u4    Ud       Ud u5'   dd u3'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d4    dd d4    UU

46. UU u2    dU u4'   dU u3'   UU u2'   UU u5'   UU u2'   Ud u5'   Ud u4    dd u'    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d6    dd d2    UU

47. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4    UU u5'   UU u'    UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud       dd u4'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud       UU       UU       dd d3'   Ud

48. UU u2    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u'    UU u3'   UU       Ud u6    Ud u'    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU

49. UU u5'   dU u     dU u     UU u5'   UU u     UU u2'   Ud u2'   Ud u3'   dd u2    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4'   dd d6    dU

50. UU u2    dU u5    dU u3    UU u3'   UU u3    UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u2'   dd u5'   dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d     dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU
```



Use the code tags to preserve the formatting you want.
You can copy this over to the scrambles post.


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 17, 2011)

I've put the whole thing in spoilers now since it started getting quite big...

Events Completed:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
2BLD
3BLD
4BLD (6/15)
5BLD (8/15)
6BLD (2/5)
7BLD (1/5)
MBLD (4/5)
3OH
Feet
3MTS
3FMC
2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay
Magic
Master Magic
Clock
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1



Spoiler



*2x2:* ~ *MO100:* 7.42 ~ *AO12:* 6.60 ~ *AO5:* 5.40


Spoiler



8.47, 8.75, 7.19, 6.88, 8.25, 7.91, 7.91, 7.69, 7.18, 5.66, 9.33, *3.90, 1.65, 6.63**, 7.69, 9.55, 7.63, 5.27, 6.96, 7.06, 6.61*, 8.33, 5.90, 8.38, 9.88, 8.44, 6.45, 6.77, 6.19, 6.34, 7.15, 7.08, 9.36, 7.40, 6.96, 5.96, 8.90, 7.69, 8.06, 8.38, 6.94, 8.16, 6.40, 8.56, 7.13, 6.22, 7.83, 7.34, 7.52, 9.06, 7.68, 8.19, 6.43, 8.18, 7.02, 7.30, 8.71, 8.18, 8.41, 7.00, 9.34, 6.15, 10.06, 6.00, 7.18, 9.27, 7.75, 8.72, 6.99, 7.40, 3.09, 7.68, 6.41, 9.65, 7.84, 7.36, 4.88, 6.97, 8.77, 6.47, 8.33, 7.80, 7.02, 7.53, 7.58, 7.16, 7.40, 7.50, 7.50, 7.06, 6.84, 8.00, 3.58, 8.59, 7.19, 7.56, 9.63, 9.80, 6.40, 4.69



*3x3* ~ *MO100:* 18.73 ~ *AO12:* 17.13 ~ *AO5:* 14.66


Spoiler



19.11, 20.25, 19.46, 19.94, 21.02, 21.72, 19.83, 19.02, 19.00, 19.31, 15.97, 16.27, 22.71, 18.94, 18.55, 13.25, 18.03, 18.19, 15.34, 20.06, 19.44, 19.84, 17.98, 20.22, 22.88, 17.83, 18.94, 20.03, 18.78, 20.10, 18.64, 18.41, 21.97, 14.25, 16.45, 20.05, 16.71, 16.53, 16.91, 19.47, 21.72, 17.56, 19.78, 20.69, 19.15, 15.55, 17.77, 19.47, 20.16, 18.71, 18.66, 18.41, 21.88, 17.59, 20.30, 19.83, 18.34, 20.93, 16.98, 18.18, 16.88, 20.02, 15.74, 19.72, 14.33, 20.88, 19.40, 20.84, 19.84, 17.10, 21.56, 20.69, 21.81, 19.97, 21.21, 16.84, 15.49, 18.96, 22.11, 20.38, 19.02, 15.59, 20.77, 18.47, 15.94, 18.52, 20.33, 19.27, *18.59, 20.65, 16.46, 18.95, 20.90, 12.27, 22.38, 13.83, 14.84, 19.18, 12.63, 15.30*



*4x4* ~ *MO50:* 1:33.35 ~ *AO12:* 1:30.05 ~ *AO5:* 1:25.10


Spoiler



1:26.88, 1:30.42, 1:40.23, 1:35.86, 1:38.46, 1:36.01, 1:23.30, 1:31.86, 1:28.71, 1:23.79, 1:43.12, 1:37.21, 1:41.28, 1:26.53, 1:27.98, 1:26.30, 1:28.25, 1:44.75, 1:27.28, 1:29.29, 1:44.46, 1:30.64, 1:45.98, 1:45.85, 1:36.66, 1:18.70, *1:30.64, 1:18.44, 1:25.95**, 1:41.19, 1:29.34, 1:49.12, 1:20.92, 1:24.21, 1:46.23, 1:40.16, 1:23.48, 1:17.49*, 1:36.58, 1:38.99, 1:34.06, 1:38.80, 1:37.21, 1:29.49, 1:41.82, 1:50.28, 1:28.89, 1:39.60, 1:21.08, 1:35.01



*5x5* ~ *MO50:* 2:45.02 ~ *AO12:* 2:34.50 ~ *AO5:* 2:23.37


Spoiler



2:44.94, 3:02.09, 2:45.90, 2:39.68, 2:27.55, 2:40.21, 2:36.61, 3:09.94, 3:01.09, 2:34.86, 2:56.44, 2:37.06, 2:32.05, 2:43.68, 2:39.75, 2:24.00, 2:55.43, 2:52.47, 2:41.31, 3:14.55, 2:56.80, 2:44.27, 2:42.11, 3:10.09, 3:08.05, 3:00.90, 3:14.33, 2:39.96, 2:39.06, 2:30.08, 2:45.50, 2:52.08, 2:44.77, 2:44.75, 2:38.22, 2:39.58, 3:14.72, *2:19.83, 2:46.33, 2:26.91, 2:33.78, 2:58.52, 2:51.13, 2:38.34, 3:05.97, 2:19.75, 2:29.36, 2:20.83, 2:19.93*, 2:39.63



*6x6* ~ *MO25:* 6:00.95 ~ *AO12:* 5:56.26 ~ *AO5:* 5:45.53


Spoiler



6:22.28, 5:44.63, 5:28.96, 5:27.88, 6:18.34, 6:29.41, 5:29.28, 5:47.59, 6:22.81, 6:26.65, 6:03.61, 6:22.25, 6:33.81, *6:54.05, 5:36.52, 5:49.02, 6:09.28, 5:37.25, 6:13.38, 5:29.72, 5:41.02, 6:19.16, 5:46.83, 6:05.71, 6:04.43*



*7x7* ~ *MO25:* 9:44.14 ~ *AO12:* 9:17.18 ~ *AO5:* 9:08.42


Spoiler



10:31.82, 10:01.64, 10:14.48, 9:58.16, 9:52.82, 10:58.63, 9:53.63, 10:01.55, 10:38.60, 9:16.18, 9:48.18, 10:38.81, 9:54.56, *9:34.10, 9:14.66, 9:15.48, 9:29.13, 9:05.16, 9:15.11, 10:21.17, 9:12.17, 8:57.66, 9:32.94, 8:41.98, 9:15.43*



*2BLD*: 26.03, 34.36, 34.06 ~ *MO3:* 31.48


Spoiler



DNF, 26.03, 1:11.38, DNF, DNF, DNF, 42.94, 38.58, DNF, 1:02.08, 57.72, DNF, DNF, 1:00.18, DNF, DNF, 39.25, 53.44, 45.61, DNF, 37.16, 34.36, 43.44, DNF, 34.06



*3BLD*: 1:57.81, 1:48.90, 1:36.38 ~ *MO3:* 1:47.70


Spoiler



2:21.66, DNF, 1:57.81, 1:48.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:23.08, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:17.41, 1:36.38, 2:07.28, 2:46.22, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:32.30, DNF, 2:48.12, DNF, DNF



*4BLD*: 20:28.72, 17:52.32 ~ *MO2:* 19:10.52


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, DNF, 20:28.72, DNF, 17:52.32...



*5BLD*: 29:58.11, 34:01.66 ~ *MO2:* 31:59.89


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, 29:58.11, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 34:01.66, ... - Like my 15th or so attempt ever at this and I finally got a success and sub-30 too!



*6BLD*: 1:12:54.38


Spoiler



DNF, 1:12:54.38, ... - Success straight after my first 5BLD success, SUPER happy my cube did not pop, felt very confident going through the whole solve, no pauses due to recall.



*7BLD*: DNF


Spoiler



DNF - An inner oblique piece snapped in half during an attempt. It was my first attempt and I was onto outer wings when it happened, I thought I got a pop and couldn't be bothered to relocate it so I just stopped the timer, I was at about 2 hours at the time. I had most centres done, just a couple of inner and outer +centres wrong so it would have been a DNF anyway. No more 7BLD for me! 



*MBLD*: 7/7 [37:51]


Spoiler



6/6 [33:28], 4/7 [39:12], 5/7 [38:54], 7/7 [37:51]



*3OH* ~ *MO100:* 44.23 ~ *AO12:* 39.75 ~ *AO5:* 36.78


Spoiler



39.91, 52.69, 40.09, 44.86, 45.03, 34.63, 42.78, 37.44, 44.53, 43.84, 44.31, 38.18, 47.46, 38.85, 48.97, 46.80, 46.46, 33.08, 34.15, 45.00, 47.52, 42.02, 49.43, 59.33, *39.72, 45.45, 38.14, 36.46, 39.15, 28.86, 35.74, 56.53, 46.43, 47.94, 34.79, 33.72*, 44.31, 47.31, 49.72, 41.43, 45.84, 47.80, 57.88, 41.72, 52.09, 47.10, 41.08, 36.66, 43.40, 41.55, 50.19, 40.63, 43.19, 56.31, 55.86, 46.40, 33.03, 49.75, 38.54, 34.55, 43.38, 45.28, 43.00, 42.52, 53.72, 45.63, 35.66, 57.46, 32.34, 51.53, 44.78, 54.61, 45.21, 39.78, 56.34, 41.90, 42.47, 42.13, 40.15, 49.43, 45.56, 43.16, 47.97, 41.52, 49.58, 51.66, 46.47, 45.75, 33.71, 46.06, 37.47, 51.81, 56.22, 35.86, 55.77, 47.90, 46.83, 42.94, 25.40, 43.38



*Feet* ~ *MO25:* 3:36.21 ~ *AO12:* 3:23.83 ~ *AO5:* 3:07.42


Spoiler



6:02.72, 4:30.72, 3:10.74, 4:08.69, 3:56.25, 3:26.93, 3:52.07, 3:39.20, *3:17.63, 3:18.36, 3:25.26, 3:38.22, 4:07.83, 3:18.83, 3:05.59, 3:00.05, 3:16.62, 3:59.93, 2:37.08, 3:37.79*, 3:29.30, 3:40.99, 3:51.82, 3:33.16, 3:45.21



*3MTS* ~ *MO25:* 1:32.45 ~ *AO12:* 1:30.62 ~ *AO5:* 1:24.90


Spoiler



1:23.92, 1:45.73, 1:32.10, 1:26.53, 1:50.90, 1:25.99, 1:27.06, 1:44.18, *1:24.77, 1:10.44, 2:04.77, 1:36.12, 1:30.56, 1:49.70, 1:21.74, 1:25.25, 1:25.90, 1:26.08, 1:45.97, 1:20.06*, 1:28.55, 1:14.78, 1:49.72, 1:35.06, 1:36.51



*3FMC:* 41


Spoiler



1st Attempt: L B U2 R' F2 U F' U' F' L R F L' D' U L B' F' L2 F' L' U' B2 L2 R2 (48)


Spoiler



U' D2 B' F2 D' R2 // cross (6/48)
B D' B' // 1st pair (9/48)
F' D' F R' D' R // 2nd pair (15/48)
D R D2 R' D2 R D R' // 3rd pair (23/48)
L D L' D' L D L' D L D L' D' F L' F' L // 4th pair + forced OLLCP (39/48)
L B' L' D' L D B D' L' // OLL + PLL Skip (48/48)



2nd Attempt: R2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D L' B2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F L' D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D' (41)


Spoiler



F' D' R' U' R' // cross (5/41)
U' F2 U F2 U' F' U // pseudo 3rd pair (12/41)
F2 U F2 U' F R' F' R B2 // pseudo 4th pair (21/41)
U' R2 D R D' R U // OLL (28/41)
D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F // PLL (41/41)






*2-4 Relay* ~ *MO15:* 2:09.75


Spoiler



2:22.18, 2:02.52, 2:12.66, 2:30.91, 2:00.65, 2:33.38, 2:13.43, 1:53.28, 2:10.48, 2:14.11, 2:00.80, 2:18.63, 1:55.52, 2:07.03, 1:55.46



*2-5 Relay* ~ *MO15:* 5:05.31


Spoiler



5:12.65, 5:01.29, 5:26.57, 6:06.84, 4:55.17, 4:55.24, 5:02.54, 4:59.73, 5:15.74, 5:03.10, 5:46.93, 4:42.86, 4:30.52, 5:16.67, 4:23.64



*Magic* ~ *MO50:* 3.07 ~ *AO12:* 2.23 ~ *AO5:* 2.04


Spoiler



3.59, 2.38, 2.34, 2.80, *2.65, 2.25, 2.83, 2.28, 2.05, 2.08, 1.96, 2.06, 2.25, 1.97, 2.55, 2.11*, 4.63, 4.65, 3.65, 4.43, 3.88, 3.72, 4.77, 3.59, 3.34, 2.80, 2.75, 2.61, 4.50, 4.63, 2.33, 3.09, 4.93, 5.13, 6.83, 2.08, 2.96, 2.36, 1.93, 2.63, 2.03, 2.36, 4.49, 1.97, 3.91, 2.03, 2.58, 2.38, 2.40, 3.05



*Master Magic* ~ *MO50:* 5.33 ~ *AO12:* 4.73 ~ *AO5:* 4.26


Spoiler



4.02, 6.41, 5.21, 8.53, 4.33, 5.19, 5.18, 4.72, 4.63, 3.83, 4.93, 7.38, 4.19, 5.06, 7.19, 4.94, 8.46, 3.83, 7.38, 4.83, 6.94, 5.18, *4.36, 4.53, 3.68, 4.61, 6.31, 5.36, 4.46, 4.31, 6.55, 3.66, 5.00, 4.65*, 7.44, 7.97, 7.31, 7.33, 3.77, 5.09, 4.33, 4.75, 6.30, 5.55, 6.33, 5.33, 4.02, 4.46, 4.13, 4.18



*Clock* ~ *MO50:* 18.08 ~ *AO12:* 16.36 ~ *AO5:* 14.42


Spoiler



19.91, 22.27, 21.46, 23.11, 22.25, 18.84, 22.16, 21.56, 21.09, 22.02, 20.18, 23.97, 15.72, 15.61, 13.43, 15.44, 16.34, 15.56, 22.03, 19.91, 16.50, 17.56, *14.80, 19.41, 16.33, 14.30, 22.65, 18.81, 15.86, 14.47, 20.80, 12.30, 16.27, 12.52*, 21.84, 19.47, 18.18, 19.66, 14.58, 18.27, 16.27, 17.00, 16.59, 17.91, 11.22, 20.72, 14.84, 19.55, 14.61, 16.81



*Megaminx* ~ *MO50:* 4:31.82 ~ *AO12:* 4:08.52 ~ *AO5:* 3:53.70


Spoiler



5:10.88, 4:37.46, 6:36.34, 5:02.31, 4:47.66, 5:16.05, 4:39.11, 5:53.11, 6:08.55, 6:01.00, 4:41.31, 7:03.40, 3:50.93, 4:47.30, 5:01.06, 3:55.28, 4:45.84, 4:47.28, 3:50.16, 4:12.66, 4:32.55, 5:52.71, 4:49.28, 4:47.77, 5:03.75,* 3:52.02, 4:17.46, 4:38.88, 4:18.80, 4:07.28, 3:40.58, 4:39.18, 4:06.55, 4:01.40, 4:00.96, 4:00.58, 4:01.30*, 4:12.06, 4:07.02, 4:47.27, 4:17.69, 4:21.84, 4:28.46, 4:07.18, 4:09.86, 4:19.77, 3:53.53, 3:32.08, 3:42.00, 4:05.58



*Pyraminx* ~ *MO50:* 36.93 ~ *AO12:* 31.58 ~ *AO5:* 25.68


Spoiler



22.59, 37.61, 28.66, 46.86, 1:58.43, 1:20.96, 16.39, 30.03, 1:08.64, 40.51, 30.85, 21.55, 50.18, 30.92, 25.80, 24.98, 33.23, 47.05, 23.17, 16.91, 1:25.27, 30.76, 33.19, 24.29, 2:44.93, 57.76, 32.29, 1:29.77, *21.79, 24.10, 30.61, 37.84, 32.81, 22.43, 51.26, 39.84, 34.79, 25.54, 15.03, 46.03*, 28.28, 23.22, 45.49, 47.91, 59.79, 28.84, 24.51, 31.63, 26.47, 34.71



*Square-1* ~ *MO50:* 1:44.06 ~ *AO12:* 1:23.27 ~ *AO5:* 1:11.10


Spoiler



1:57.80, 1:58.43, 1:37.15, 1:20.89, 2:34.37, 1:31.47, 1:34.25, 2:09.11, 2:11.67, 1:57.00, 1:17.65, 2:46.60, 2:59.76, 2:27.11, 1:59.34, 1:48.94, 2:15.09, 1:15.67, 1:48.03, 1:42.20, 2:39.64, 1:58.60, 1:39.32, 1:51.89, 2:17.73, 1:52.72, 1:40.74, 1:45.49, 1:35.55, 1:21.55, 2:13.84, 1:22.24, 1:12.86, 1:50.85, 58.72, 1:49.54, 1:13.52, 2:15.37, *1:38.96, 2:00.13, 1:21.41, 1:12.32, 1:43.52, 1:37.57, 1:01.99, 1:08.70, 1:22.68, 54.91, 1:22.60, 1:22.91*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 19, 2011)

I apologize , but I didn't use the given scrambles for 3x3. I was halfway through and my session closed and was lost. I had to redo the whole thing, but I just used given scrambles from qqtimer.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 20, 2011)

So just to check
Multi BLD and FMC are best 1 of x
2/3 BLD are mean of (best 3 of x)
4/5 BLD are mean of (best 2 of x)
so for those events you only need 1/2/3 sucesses to get the points?


----------



## emolover (Dec 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So just to check
> Multi BLD and FMC are best 1 of x
> 2/3 BLD are mean of (best 3 of x)
> 4/5 BLD are mean of (best 2 of x)
> so for those events you only need 1/2/3 sucesses to get the points?


 
Yep.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2011)

3x3: 11.52 avg of 100


Spoiler



10.86, 11.30, 11.41, 11.49, (13.48), 12.67, 11.26, 11.05, 12.27, 11.36, (14.97), 11.94, 10.89, 11.68, 10.12, 12.97, 11.07, 12.06, 12.49, 11.67, 11.05, 12.89, 12.44, 10.90, 13.13, 12.56, 12.28, 10.97, (9.46), 11.02, (14.72), 12.27, 11.13, 11.15, 10.25, 11.49, 11.47, 9.56, 9.99, 12.51, 10.90, 10.90, 12.81, 11.07, 11.41, 10.64, 11.14, 11.91, 12.51, 11.17, 12.95, 11.79, 12.07, 11.68, 12.25, 11.50, 11.99, 11.28, 10.20, 12.42, 12.60, (13.82), (9.54), 10.39, 10.67, 11.98, 11.89, 12.63, 12.91, 11.43, (8.52), 11.89, 12.91, 11.75, 11.79, 12.55, 10.84, 12.50, (9.32), 10.62, 10.92, 11.19, 10.59, 11.73, 10.50, 11.14, 12.38, 10.13, 12.36, 13.30, 11.40, 11.28, 11.40, 9.96, 10.69, 10.35, (8.62), 10.11, (13.90), 9.86



OH: 21.91 avg of 100


Spoiler



20.76, 21.64, 23.39, 23.33, 21.85, 23.32, 23.51, 21.58, (27.47), 21.63, 21.28, 21.16, 19.01, 22.73, 22.49, 20.60, 18.61, 22.13, 17.06, 25.22, 22.94, 23.37, 21.01, 25.49, 24.33, 17.71, 24.36, 17.77, 26.02, 24.01, 23.08, 21.76, 21.55, 22.11, 20.79, 21.33, 22.18, 16.40, 23.29, 20.39, 25.26, 22.95, 25.85, 20.58, 24.13, 26.35, 22.17, 21.28, 23.23, 22.31, 24.61, 19.58, 19.30, 23.77, 22.82, 17.13, 20.09, 27.13, 22.64, 22.71, 23.00, 19.97, 24.67, 25.31, 21.98, 19.39, 16.72, 23.66, 19.73, 21.12, 23.08, 21.86, 20.39, 21.80, 20.62, 19.62, 21.90, 21.79, 25.73, 18.55, 24.96, 24.72, 23.37, 21.98, 20.92, 21.27, 22.28, 20.07, 25.80, 20.96, 21.22, 20.72, 19.49, 21.09, 23.69, 22.65, 16.55, (14.68), 17.48, 21.52



sq1: 12.36 avg of 50


Spoiler



12.75, 13.42, 11.33, 15.05, 13.18, 12.10, 12.29, 14.36, 12.43, 15.52, 13.26, 14.25, 12.13, 13.78, 14.45, 12.51, 14.38, 11.47, 15.75, 13.72, (7.89), 11.71, (16.07), 14.50, 12.06, (7.53), (16.05), 12.53, 9.53, 9.64, 11.53, 13.85, 10.66, 12.32, 9.04, 11.14, 13.62, 8.13, 14.13, 15.36, 10.08, 13.89, (15.99), 8.53, 14.06, 10.56, 10.21, 9.11, (8.08), 9.47


That got pretty ridiculous towards the end.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2011)

Crap, I didn't realize we need TWO successes for 4BLD....this is gonna be tough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure how much of this I'll do, but I'll do some of it.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 35 (best of 5)*


Spoiler



1. U' F2 D2 B' R' D' R' D F' D2 F' L D' L' B F D2 B' F' L' D R' D2 L D' R D2 F D' F' D R' D2 R D' R' (36)


Spoiler



2x2x2: U' F2 D2 B'
2x2x3: R' D' R' (add premove R')
3x cross: D F' D2 F' L D' L'
fourth pair: add premoves F D' F' D R' D2 R D'
PLL (OLL skip): B F D2 B' F' L' D R' D2 L D' R D2

Comment: Would have been horrible, if not for the OLL skip.


2. F2 D' B U2 L' B D' R2 D' R D F' B' L' D L2 D L' D F' D2 B D U' L B L' B' D' B U D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B D' (40)


Spoiler



2x2x2: F2 D' B U2 L' B
2x2x3: D' R2 D' R D F2
Finish F2L: F B' L' D L2 D L' D F' D2 B D'
OLL: D2 U' L B L' B' D' B U . D'
insert at .: D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B
F2 F become F' after 2x2x3; D' D2 become D before OLL.

Comment: Terrible; so many possibilities, but none of them panned out. I found this one in just the last few minutes.


3. F' U' L' U F U L2 U' L' U D F D' B2 D F' D' B U B U' B L B' L' B' U B U' L F2 L F L2 U L D R' B' L' U' F (42)


Spoiler



inverse scramble:
2x2x2: F' U L B R D'
2x2x3: L' U' L2 F' L' F2
switch to normal scramble:
3x cross: F' U' L' U F U
fourth pair: L2 U' L' U . B' U B U'
OLL: B L B' L' B U B U' L
insert at .: D F D' B2 D F' D' B2
B2 B become B' after insertion.

Comment: Getting worse with each solve. This is the first scramble that really felt hard.


4. B' U F' B' U' L F' D' F2 D L D2 F' L F B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L F' L' F2 U' F' L' F U F' U' L U L' U F L' F' U' L' F2 (43)


Spoiler



2x2x2: B' U F' B' U'
2x2x3: L F' D' F2 D L D2
switch to inverse, 3x cross: F2 L U F L F' U'
switch to regular, fourth pair: F' L F . L' F' L' F
OLL: F U' F' L' F U F' U' L U L'
insert at .: B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2
L2 L' become L after insertion; F F become F2 before OLL.

Comment: Still worse. Surely eventually I'll get a decent one again, won't I? This is ridiculous. I think maybe I get too tired to do my best on these when I try to do too many too close together.


5. B2 U' B' F' U' F U2 L2 F' L' F' D2 F2 D' F' D F D F' R D F R D' L' D R' D' L F' R' D L D L' (35)


Spoiler



2x2x2: B2 U' B' F' U' F U2
2x cross: L2 F' L'
third pair: F' D2 F (add premoves L D L')
fourth pair: F D' F' D F D F'
OLL: R D F . D' F' R' D
insert at .: R D' L' D R' D' L D
D D' cancel after insertion; F F become F2 between third and fourth pairs.

Comment: At least this was my best one so far. Still not very good, but at least it was tolerable. Pretty good finish after the bad 7 move 2x2x2.





*Square-1: 38.18 (avg 48/50)*


Spoiler



43.62, 42.55, 37.74, 35.20, 39.57, 33.47, 31.86, 41.18, 31.16, 38.70, 34.94, 40.31, 25.44, 33.99, 47.24, 31.91, 34.01, 35.51, 45.36, 36.58, 28.40, 33.77, 42.96, 1:01.94, (1:02.41), 27.06, 41.25, 33.27, 50.09, 31.14, 38.47, 33.64, 58.10, 43.54, 35.26, 43.44, 43.12, 43.84, 36.52, 48.97, (23.84), 35.09, 38.43, 39.49, 27.11, 51.48, 29.69, 30.72, 24.82, 30.84


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Dec 22, 2011)

Pyraminx: 6.28

6.45, 4.40, 5.58, 7.32, 7.98, 7.29, 7.71, 5.47, 7.08, 4.43, 5.26, 8.91, 6.54, 6.33, 5.81, 6.45, 6.66, 5.79, 5.19, 7.32, 8.87, 4.68, 3.37, 7.18, 5.87, 5.47, 7.40, 4.96, 9.02, 6.73, 5.86, 7.45, 4.17, 6.45, 6.03, 5.39, 5.44, 7.69, 5.01, 5.49, 8.69, 6.33, 4.51, 5.61, 4.01, 7.06, 8.95, 4.83, 8.24, 5.23


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.06


Spoiler



3.07, 2.30, 4.97, 2.84, 2.52, 1.89, 3.53, 2.88, 3.96, 3.27, 2.99, 2.72, 1.10, 3.14, 3.08, 3.78, 3.07, 4.26, 2.93, 1.96, 2.77, 2.35, 2.92, 3.98, 3.13, 2.12, 3.85, 1.50, 2.59, 3.20, 3.14, 3.59, 3.60, 2.45, 3.37, 2.52, 2.23, 3.43, 4.15, 3.25, 2.12, 3.27, 3.76, 3.91, 3.24, 2.29, 3.00, 3.83, 2.04, 2.29, 3.65, 2.86, 2.68, 2.58, 3.59, 3.04, 2.69, 3.05, 3.29, 2.30, 2.73, 2.84, 2.73, 3.06, 3.83, 1.35, 3.95, 2.96, 3.14, 3.25, 1.93, 3.83, 3.56, 2.50, 3.70, 3.88, 2.45, 2.07, 2.95, 4.08, 2.16, 3.16, 3.83, 3.61, 4.37, 2.62, 2.27, 3.65, 3.90, 3.20, 3.27, 4.37, 2.51, 2.68, 4.31, 2.81, 3.03, 3.07, 3.56, 2.67



*3x3:* 11.17


Spoiler



11.29, 10.77, 12.16, 13.20, 12.61, 10.48, 11.80, 11.42, 10.72, 13.28, 12.00, 12.05, 13.64, 11.37, 9.47, 11.56, 10.96, 13.87, 12.03, 11.69, 9.25, 10.99, 11.97, 10.07, 14.54, 11.87, 11.24, 10.15, 11.23, 12.33, 11.67, 9.72, 10.12, 11.70, 10.45, 12.04, 10.96, 12.49, 15.03, 11.80, 12.40, 10.55, 11.13, 12.93, 11.54, 9.97, 12.46, 15.25, 9.65, 10.45, 10.54, 9.28, 10.64, 10.68, 9.62, 9.10, 10.35, 11.01, 11.67, 10.07, 13.13, 11.53, 10.01, 9.88, 8.98, 11.12, 11.73, 12.00, 9.32, 7.49, 11.32, 13.31, 12.55, 12.37, 11.57, 9.92, 12.04, 9.39, 9.90, 11.19, 9.29, 9.56, 9.93, 10.65, 8.60, 11.74, 12.14, 11.68, 10.10, 11.53, 11.93, 11.17, 10.26, 11.06, 13.15, 11.06, 11.99, 10.14, 11.35, 9.34



*4x4:* 42.79


Spoiler



42.06, 42.96, 43.09, 44.19, 43.36, 45.95, 43.37, 39.98, 42.10, 38.41, 34.97, 38.51, 46.66, 38.06, 43.64, 41.97, 43.66, 45.34, 41.58, 44.89, 42.49, 39.76, 40.82, 38.38, 46.17, 48.97, 46.76, 43.49, 47.72, 41.64, 43.16, 46.01, 40.48, 42.44, 43.69, 43.58, 40.31, 43.88, 42.68, 44.59, 43.46, 43.65, 43.75, 42.91, 42.61, 39.62, 43.04, 41.59, 48.55, 38.65



*3x3OH:* 17.85


Spoiler



16.89, 16.87, 19.08, 16.44, 14.78, 19.82, 18.20, 17.39, 15.70, 19.98, 23.72, 16.81, 21.52, 20.16, 16.59, 20.47, 13.12, 20.14, 18.16, 13.30, 20.91, 14.95, 20.40, 18.59, 18.96, 19.65, 18.28, 18.86, 21.55, 18.05, 17.50, 15.70, 20.34, 18.75, 18.99, 18.42, 17.08, 17.02, 18.30, 18.12, 16.96, 17.10, 18.55, 19.31, 13.40, 17.46, 17.22, 16.47, 16.85, 15.27, 16.54, 16.22, 16.96, 16.39, 18.75, 15.42, 16.87, 15.19, 19.44, 17.05, 16.48, 17.44, 20.63, 17.50, 18.71, 15.69, 18.26, 16.03, 16.07, 15.28, 12.65, 19.63, 16.73, 16.44, 17.93, 18.95, 13.37, 19.19, 18.81, 18.88, 18.95, 19.92, 17.57, 17.93, 17.98, 16.12, 15.65, 16.72, 17.09, 18.37, 17.47, 18.64, 19.68, 20.07, 23.65, 21.85, 19.35, 16.17, 20.30, 19.78



*Megaminx:* 1:35.81


Spoiler



1:33.48, 1:39.31, 1:33.41, 1:35.34, 1:33.64, 1:37.65, 1:38.82, 1:36.17, 1:32.74, 1:29.06, 1:31.15, 1:35.94, 1:35.00, 1:35.40, 1:41.21, 1:46.59, 1:23.02, 1:37.63, 1:32.97, 1:28.62, 1:37.62, 1:52.77, 1:36.48, 1:42.12, 1:39.19, 1:33.02, 1:35.56, 1:31.51, 1:36.25, 1:38.68, 1:40.17, 1:32.01, 1:38.40, 1:31.01, 1:36.86, 1:42.70, 1:32.38, 1:35.05, 1:39.11, 1:28.64, 1:24.34, 1:41.32, 1:42.62, 1:35.35, 1:23.54, 1:34.58, 1:22.36, 1:50.84, 1:37.26, 1:45.70



*Square 1:* 23.24


Spoiler



23.61, 15.44, 16.86, 27.24, 26.89, 12.08, 25.82, 21.32, 22.32, 19.21, 24.41, 23.82, 23.45, 22.45, 19.80, 32.40, 23.98, 21.34, 17.89, 26.57, 24.80, 23.54, 22.22, 23.45, 25.67, 28.76, 21.34, 25.68, 24.98, 27.89, 21.20, 20.19, 20.98, 24.50, 22.34, 17.67, 34.50, 23.10, 26.50, 23.65, 25.61, 24.50, 23.89, 24.11, 17.45, 21.30, 24.50, 29.87, 23.82, 18.91


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why not? For a lot of people it takes as long as 5x5.



Megaminx takes me twice as long as 5x5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 23, 2011)

So much fail….  haven't had a average this bad in a while.
3.53, 1.66, 3.68, 2.34, 3.13, 2.53, 1.96, 2.16, 4.65+, 3.00, 2.41, 1.83, 1.13, 2.05, 2.34, 2.44, 4.46, 2.59, 1.61, 3.27, 2.68, 2.97, DNF(2.69), 1.86, 2.41, 1.97, 2.22, 4.77, 2.18, 1.72, 4.63+, 2.02, 2.46, 2.22, 2.05, 1.88, 2.81, 2.69, 2.13, 2.36, 2.71, 4.13+, 1.97, 2.43, 2.15, 1.90, 2.31, 2.33, 2.59, 2.33, 2.72, 2.34, 2.38, 2.28, 3.75, 2.33, 2.53, 3.13, 2.46, 2.22, 6.27, 1.68, 5.38, 2.05, 2.56, 2.27, 2.96, 2.00, 3.25, 1.97, 2.84, 2.50, 2.52, 2.40, 2.13, 2.06, 3.16, 2.19, 1.46, 2.19, 2.81, 3.09, 2.18, 2.00, 3.27, 2.86, 2.16, 3.10, 2.88, 2.41, 2.28, 2.96, 1.90, 1.81, 2.53, 2.47, 2.83, 2.80, 2.46, 2.65 = 2.54


----------



## Henrik (Dec 24, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 45.84, (57.38), 41.13, 52.47, 40.40, 57.11, 39.47, 44.72, 48.78, 45.38, 51.03, 40.68, 50.90, 46.46, 52.65, 55.44, 47.78, (37.50), 45.02, 46.44, 44.40, 46.13, 49.08, 42.28, 38.91

Session avg: 46.63
Session mean: 46.70

number of times: 25/25
best time: 37.50
worst time: 57.38

best mean of 3: 42.99 (σ = 3.92)

best avg5: 44.27 (σ = 1.57)

best avg12: 45.92 (σ = 3.53)


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 25, 2011)

2x2 (100 solves): 21.69 (really! )



Spoiler



Times: 24.19, 11.65, 24.07, 15, 19.5, 23.45, 11.69, 18.8, 25.44, 15.04, 15.89, 20.92, 12.86, 29.32, 21.69, 15.43, 19.81, 24.79, 18.13, 29.78, 26.47, 28.29, 15.55, 24.39, 19.88, 14.35, 19.13, 19.45, 24.35, 18.62, 23.65, 21.53, 19.83, 27.95, 20.71, 6.01, 31.05, 26.9, 13.02, 21.5, 17.77, 22.96, 26.81, 25.36, 25.71, 16.04, 28.17, 22.09, 24.51, 29.68, 20.28, 19.09, 17.39, 22.53, 14.79, 22.68, 22.62, 17.03, 22.67, 14.39, 20.22, 15.86, 17.41, 17.77, 27.78, 28.77, 29.71, 24.38, 24.97, 21.94, 31.38, 21.58, 25.05, 23.96, 19.08, 24.89, 26.54, 27.62, 21.06, 18.37, 26.78, 28.43, 19.15, 20.04, 24.07, 10.93, 15.97, 23.15, 20.77, 20.36, 13.66, 26.78, 20.27, 25.96, 20.32, 17.62, 25.81, 23.08, 22.01, 21.21



3x3 (100 solves): 51.53



Spoiler



Times: 55.78, 53.63, 50.05, 42.58, 40.08, 51.74, 47.85, 59.37, 43.98, 59.35, 64.81, 56.95, 56.06, 55.79, 55.72, 40.31, 51.15, 54.44, 41.51, 50.03, 46.26, 51.93, 49.4, 56.57, 45.75, 46.3, 51.04, 49.46, 55.38, 43.74, 59.98, 54.5, 56.26, 53.88, 54.51, 49.26, 54.37, 44.83, 61.26, 46.84, 50.61, 52.47, 61.42, 43.46, 40.14, 44.27, 44.33, 54.17, 51.76, 44.62, 51.4, 47.38, 46.88, 47.7, 59.37, 46.33, 60.17, 56.44, 57.98, 38.54, 61.7, 45.95, 50.88, 48.34, 48.98, 52.3, 45.13, 59.44, 48.67, 62.99, 56.53, 50.85, 54.13, 45.79, 40.03, 48.54, 52.9, 53.38, 42.71, 48.38, 58.63, 56.17, 59.48, 63.72, 50.92, 52.44, 55.05, 48.66, 44.14, 48.1, 42.55, 76.38, 55.48, 54.5, 43.38, 51.57, 41.74, 57.17, 61.14, 52.07


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 25, 2011)

3x3: 18.32


Spoiler



100 solves:
17.53, 17.96, 19.32, 19.90, 19.38, 17.70, 22.36, 18.94, 25.35, 19.86, 17.70, 20.67, 20.18, 17.94, 17.28, 16.41, 17.74, 12.82, 22.33, 15.10, 19.83, 19.40, 18.88, 16.95, 19.50, 17.02, 19.46, 19.55, 20.62, 18.66, 17.19, 17.42, 19.78, 18.91, 18.22, 22.19, 25.64, 16.85, 16.69, 16.23, 18.88, 14.50, 15.75, 20.79, 17.92, 14.78, 17.43, 15.57, 15.77, 16.07, 16.82, 13.71, 16.42, 19.42, 17.71, 19.40, 22.34, 24.03, 16.80, 19.92, 25.76, 14.74, 18.62, 19.86, 18.11, 19.83, 15.82, 17.84, 18.21, 16.04, 15.63, 17.66, 15.88, 16.67, 20.54, 28.25, 17.08, 16.47, 19.57, 20.21, 17.70, 18.61, 21.23, 15.51, 18.07, 17.92, 17.34, 21.90, 17.55, 19.04, 16.44, 21.80, 16.95, 17.16, 18.91, 16.67, 16.62, 21.32, 18.04, 17.38



2x2: 6.24


Spoiler



100 solves:
6.48, 6.46, 6.45, 7.24, 6.27, 6.29, 6.09, 5.60, 2.65, 9.89, 6.76, 7.74, 6.32, 7.78, 7.38, 9.90, 6.46, 7.86, 3.80, 9.62, 9.70, 5.55, 5.79, 3.98, 7.16, 5.07, 6.71, 8.74, 6.70, 6.16, 7.53, 5.52, 4.51, 5.68, 5.84, 5.27, 7.85, 3.70, 5.58, 6.24, 6.31, 7.87, 4.86, 3.75, 5.54, 5.08, 8.65, 4.51, 8.83, 6.21, 7.81, 6.94, 4.10, 5.81, 3.92, 7.21, 5.48, 6.29, 6.11, 6.26, 5.94, 6.46, 7.18, 5.33, 6.30, 5.78, 7.73, 6.65, 6.57, 7.22, 6.72, 3.78, 6.58, 3.20, 7.94, 8.32, 7.18, 9.10, 4.39, 4.06, 6.92, 6.22, 7.74, 3.95, 6.14, 6.24, 6.23, 6.07, 6.78, 4.25, 5.18, 9.07, 2.55, 4.91, 7.28, 3.34, 6.74, 6.26, 3.05, 7.78


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Darn... I got a new computer for christmas and cleared my other one to give to someone. The word document for this was on there -_-. I did sooo much of it.


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 30, 2011)

2 days left? I'm not sure I can finish all of the scrambles, especially WF, FMC, and 4x4 BLD...


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll have a lot of free time tomorrow so I'll get to finish OH.  Maybe some BLD if I get bored.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 31, 2011)

3x3: 13.45
(100/100)


Spoiler



12.29, 11.98, 15.77, 12.62, 16.44, 14.40, 11.03, 16.11, 14.86, 12.01, 13.08, 14.89, 12.82, 14.02, 13.81, 12.93, 13.51, 12.66, 14.53, 13.71, 13.91, 14.56, 12.27, 12.97, 10.94, 12.14, 11.11, 16.22, 14.05, 12.86, 12.63, 13.73, 12.80, 11.58, 12.82, 13.86, 12.13, 12.50, 13.85, 10.85, 12.21, 12.41, 13.81, 13.00, 14.19, 13.09, 14.35, 12.40, 13.04, 8.86, 13.64, 11.55, 15.35, 12.94, 13.62, 13.49, 15.66, 13.60, 12.38, 10.59, 14.47, 12.62, 14.69, 14.01, 11.43, 12.60, 14.29, 15.21, 14.03, 16.08, 13.78, 12.34, 14.58, 12.96, 14.59, 15.20, 13.33, 10.89, 11.83+, 14.51, 15.11, 15.08, 13.90, 14.84, 14.93, 12.86, 12.94, 12.15, 13.46, 14.30, 13.63, 15.27, 12.98, 13.47, 14.74, 13.92, 13.69, 15.63, 13.65, 13.97



3x3 OH: 25.33
(100/100)


Spoiler



21.89, 28.75, 24.56, 28.80, 21.84, 27.60, 29.66, 29.34, 30.01, 24.18, 23.55, 24.06, 29.89, 25.58, 25.15, 31.04, 25.69, 28.14, 23.69, 26.82, 22.09, 23.86, 26.07, 22.25, 26.84, 23.59, 24.66, 19.77, 25.50, 21.15, 26.07, 21.94, 23.22, 23.58, 25.12, 29.00, 24.89, 21.38, 24.68, 17.87, 28.04, 21.63, 23.84, 26.63, 27.08, 23.56, 27.15, 23.85, 28.33, 26.54, 23.66, 24.76, 23.68, 32.70, 28.06, 21.07, 27.22, 24.37, 21.22, 23.84, 23.98, 25.63, 22.42, 19.56, 20.65, 21.71, 24.26, 34.94, 28.68, 25.46, 22.70, 31.01, 27.88, 28.14, 28.24, 23.80, 24.28, 23.58, 27.30, 21.90, 25.07, 27.41, 30.52, 28.91, 25.82, 26.25, 21.90, 20.53, 28.58, 27.71, 27.78, 30.68, 30.44, 27.54, 18.22, 24.74, 26.93, 24.16, 22.60, 22.47



Pyraminx: 4.82
(50/50)


Spoiler



5.38, 4.06, 7.30, 5.41, 4.15, 4.93, 3.55, 4.27, 4.46, 5.09, 2.53, 3.50, 5.61, 5.56, 5.69, 5.19, 5.41, 4.80, 5.80, 6.38, 4.52, 4.41, 2.86, 4.90, 4.41, 4.63, 5.53, 4.93, 5.71, 5.00, 5.59, 4.81, 4.55, 4.16, 5.68, 6.44, 2.90, 4.05, 4.19, 3.15, 4.28, 4.38, 4.63, 6.27, 4.18, 6.03, 5.81, 5.58, 4.28, 4.03


Wow!! Really good pyraminx average for me.  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mitzi97 (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2=6.42, 8.60, 8.56, 7.69, 5.80, 6.40, 7.15, 9.83, 6.51, 7.00, 7.06, 8.26, 8.85, 4.09, 8.10, 6.37, 7.27, 7.48, 7.17, 6.40, 7.80, 4.64, 7.42, 9.03, 4.19, 6.65, 8.00, 7.21, 6.68, 8.42, 9.75, 3.86, 7.53, 4.83, 7.89, 8.85, 9.80, 8.17, 8.64, 5.98, 6.53, 7.14, 7.36, 6.49, 7.15, 6.47, 7.61, 7.38, 8.86, 7.54, 8.57, 7.04, 7.47, 6.79, 7.18, 7.00, 7.84, 6.40, 7.53, 6.40, 8.19, 5.48, 9.23, 4.97, 7.16, 9.81, 7.80, 5.17, 6.11, 7.45, 7.77, 9.14, 7.87, 9.05, 7.24, 7.10, 9.43, 6.31, 6.20, 6.61, 4.85, 7.71, 7.05, 7.98, 8.89, 8.77, 6.36, 7.39, 7.58, 7.89, 7.82, 9.50, 2.36, 8.08, 8.73, 6.74, 8.25, 8.13, 6.83, 5.99=*7.36*

Master Magic=3.01, 2.83, 3.00, 2.88, 3.03, 3.02, 2.95, 2.77, 2.98, 2.78, 2.92, 2.90, 3.00, 2.76, 2.77, 3.01, 3.08, 2.79, 3.06, 3.03, 2.75, 2.72, 3.09, 2.99, 2.94, 2.83, 2.89, 2.73, 2.97, 3.00, 2.59, 2.97, 3.01, 2.65, 2.69, 2.72, 2.92, 2.91, 2.92, 2.82, 2.69, 2.62, 2.69, 2.91, 2.80, 2.88, 2.67, 2.89, 3.03, 2.40=*2.87*

Magic=0.92, 0.98, 0.98, 0.96, 0.97, 0.87, 0.87, 0.96, 0.97, 0.94, 0.94, 0.92, 0.97, 0.89, 0.98, 0.98, 0.96, 0.97, 0.96, 0.97, 0.96, 0.90, 0.91, 0.90, 0.90, 0.90, 0.92, 0.96, 0.98, 0.97, 0.97, 0.98, 0.98, 0.99, 0.88, 0.92, 0.98, 0.86, 0.91, 0.95, 0.90, 0.90, 0.91, 0.89, 0.87, 0.86, 0.88, 0.85, 0.95, 0.90=*.93*


----------



## Kare (Dec 31, 2011)

3x3: 18,67 (100/100)


Spoiler



19.05, 16.91, 16.52, 21.55, 16.96, 16.91, 17.71, 17.78, 20.97, 18.47, 17.93, 17.03, 20.44, 18.11, 20.88, 23.08, 19.18, 19.36, 15.88, 15.47, 19.15, 18.96, 20.13, 19.16, 14.28, 17.03, 16.58, 18.30, 19.55, 18.47, 16.69, 23.13, 27.40, 17.34, 17.69, 17.84, 16.66, 19.33, 18.71, 18.27, 19.30, 16.97, 18.46, 18.31, 25.03, 18.36, 17.33, 17.08, 18.56, 17.15, 16.81, 16.65, 15.68, 18.84, 17.61, 17.78, 18.94, 17.69, 21.43, 21.36, 15.65, 18.53, 20.59, 18.58, 20.46, 20.71, 30.02, 19.25, 18.94, 17.50, 18.81, 18.84, 17.22, 18.58, 18.81, 20.13, 15.78, 18.11, 19.46, 16.94, 17.19, 20.59, 19.68, 18.97, 15.53, 19.46, 17.69, 17.06, 15.00, 19.38, 16.44, 17.72, 19.22, 20.09, 19.52, 22.33, 15.25, 17.68, 23.00, 18.47



3x3 blind: 2:40,85 (25/25)


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:14.65, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:12.75, DNF, 2:35.16, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF 
One brutal grind just in time bofore the new years eve party.


----------



## dcuber98 (Dec 31, 2011)

*3x3: 18.35 (50 times)*



Spoiler



19.23, 17.97, 15.33, 17.30, 18.29, 15.15, 17.17, 19.68, 15.41, 16.19, 19.50, 19.71, 22.72, 19.57, 17.76, 16.06, 19.60, 14.21, 15.31, 21.54, 22.64, 17.98, 14.26, 15.12, 17.18, 18.19, 18.70, 17.49, 19.57, 16.08, 19.78, 21.94, 16.99, 17.60, 24.27, 20.21, 18.32, 21.46, 18.66, 16.93, 18.53, 16.46, 16.02, 18.82, 16.26, 17.79, 17.74, 21.55, 21.00, 24.69



*4x4: 1:30.22 (10)*



Spoiler



1:31.85, 1:35.01, 1:29.82, 1:40.84, 1:25.01, 1:32.13, 1:24.41, 1:37.26, 1:26.27, 1:23.55



*5x5: 2:30.48 (10)*



Spoiler



2:31.44, 2:31.41, 2:30.16, 2:20.51, 2:22.89, 2:21.33, 2:39.68, 2:43.21, 2:32.56, 2:34.35


*
6x6: 5:40.32 (10)*



Spoiler



5:53.65, 6:05.15, 5:35.34, 6:22.86, 6:33.06, 4:48.36, 5:34.40, 4:59.22, 5:52.68, 4:59.28



*7x7: 8:42.05 (25)*



Spoiler



8:33.46, 8:27.87, 8:31.45, 8:55.20, 9:14.36, 8:08.66, 8:41.62, 10:00.52, 9:14.41, 8:25.42, 8:53.67, 8:47.51, 8:50.13, 9:31.74, 8:39.09, 8:37.06,8:41.44, 8:54.73, 9:11.84, 7:41.99,8:48.24, 8:07.22, 8:17.86, 8:41.90,7:50.41


*
3x3OH: 48.29 (100)*



Spoiler



1:00.63, 47.68, 45.59,1:11.19, 54.65, 46.85, 42.23,1:37.16, 47.83, 41.07, 57.56,57.28, 46.84, 41.53, 45.13,50.15, 50.53, 46.62, 38.58, 45.15, 55.60, 39.34, 49.30, 46.40, 47.73, 48.91, 56.41, 49.30, 48.08, 58.40, 47.82, 54.22, 1:07.12, 46.02, 44.90, 54.15, 48.79, 39.86, 47.26, 45.66, 53.15, 48.82, 51.46, 56.55, 46.22, 45.29, 49.28, 53.69, 46.07, 57.84, 1:10.16, 50.99, 43.15, 43.81, 1:03.69, 48.83, 53.72, 59.07, 39.93, 50.54, 48.96, 40.52, 39.01, 54.37, 56.24, 51.15, 51.94, 43.82, 39.92, 44.86, 41.68, 47.29, 39.89, 33.28, 41.07, 1:03.56, 48.34, 42.19, 40.57, 43.04, 56.92, 55.10, 38.65, 47.23, 39.22, 46.95, 31.86, 35.09, 36.71, 46.48, 43.27, 38.79, 48.73, 50.78, 55.35, 46.06, 1:03.41, 46.96, 41.01,48.55



*Megaminx: 4:02.53 (50)*



Spoiler



4:49.66, 5:31.61, 4:31.05, 4:57.55, 4:43.88, 5:02.50, 5:15.08, 4:13.76, 3:55.70, 3:57.10, 4:28.35, 3:29.39, 3:37.19, 3:40.87, 4:19.41, 4:40.93, 4:36.84, 3:50.23, 4:26.54, 5:02.11, 4:15.19, 4:46.80, 3:46.84, 4:10.52, 4:31.55, 3:25.72, 4:03.31, 3:50.86, 4:06.20, 3:35.11, 3:23.15, 3:24.19, 3:45.13, 3:59.50, 3:55.77, 3:27.98, 3:44.54, 3:38.79, 3:12.35, 3:50.46, 3:40.41, 3:28.36, 3:52.06, 3:32.26, 3:26.99, 3:38.71, 3:23.47, 4:08.21, 3:31.29, 3:59.94



*Pyraminx: 17.73 (50)*



Spoiler



23.44, 20.37, 12.72, 17.32, 25.34, 10.68, 13.69, 15.85, 18.37, 17.96, 25.06, 22.39, 25.58, 13.32, 18.13, 18.96, 15.73, 23.03, 20.13, 15.40, 14.78, 20.93, 17.35, 11.14, 15.61, 20.48, 27.14, 14.86, 14.66, 11.81, 23.21, 15.57, 16.36, 14.43, 19.74, 13.73,16.90, 22.31, 12.14, 16.57, 16.32, 24.20, 11.31, 22.12, 12.94, 22.33, 18.24, 21.31, 13.86, 15.46


----------



## Attila (Dec 31, 2011)

FMC: 22 moves


Spoiler



Scramble:
15. F2 D' R2 U' F D2 R2 B L2 R U2 L F D2 B F L2 R' B' L U' B L' F U'
Solution:
L’B2U2F2D’F2UB2L’RFU2D2B’U2RL’FB’U2F2B2
Explanation:
L’ Guimond first step, 
B2U2F2D’F2U all corners and 4 edges,
B2L’RFU2D2B’U2RL all, but 3 edges,
L2FB’U2F2B2.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't have time to do all my desired events


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope I have time to calculate my OH average.


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I didn't have time to do all my desired events


 
No one did. I truely put way too much stuff for anyone to do. I think it was like that for last years.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 1, 2012)

Attila said:


> FMC: 22 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Amazing!
Congratz Atilla.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> No one did. I truely put way too much stuff for anyone to do. I think it was like that for last years.


 
No, that wasn't the problem. It was just me. I went like, 5 days straight without cubing the last week.


----------



## Attila (Jan 1, 2012)

guusrs said:


> Amazing!
> Congratz Atilla.


 
Thanks 
I thought at first sight, that this scramble will be lucky.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> No one did. I truely put way too much stuff for anyone to do. I think it was like that for last years.


 
I did everything apart from 7BLD because my cube broke. I could have done with some more scrambles for each event! :b


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm now downloading all posts for the result calculation. So if you go back to an earlier post 
and edit in new/more results you must tell or they won't be in.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2012)

The results will be up on Friday for anyone that is curious.

For any edits you must post telling me what you edited and a link to your post otherwise I will not be counted.

Edit:

I had 4 hours of pep band so I really dont want to do them right now. Results tomorrow.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> The results will be up on Friday for anyone that is curious..



hug emolover! and yay thx for doing this! hug!


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 7, 2012)

Where are the results?


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Where are the results?


 


emolover said:


> Edit:
> 
> I had 4 hours of pep band so I really dont want to do them right now. Results tomorrow.



...


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 7, 2012)

Eagerly anticipating the results today :b


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure if I'm too late or not. I edited my post (on page 2) with my average for OH (45.35 of 40) and the mean of my best 3 BLD solves (4:42.84).


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.36 AnsonL 100 
 2.53 Rubiks560 100 
 3.06 cuber952 100 
 3.12 AustinReed 100 
 3.33 CuberMan 100 
 3.53 yoinneroid 100 
 3.55 emolover 100 
 3.75 cuberkid10 100 
 4.65 rock1313 100 
 4.81 Yuxuibbs 100 
 5.06 MaeLSTRoM 100 
 5.33 Jaycee 100 
 5.35 Krag 100 
 5.48 chrissyD 100 
 5.49 TheZenith27 100 
 5.72 AvidCuber 100 
 6.22 Hershey 100 
 6.25 HelpCube 100 
 6.45 marcobelotti 100 
 7.09 mitzi97 100 
 7.42 Yttrium 100 
 8.07 brandbest1 25 
 8.23 Georgeanderre 10 
 9.44 Mikel 100 
 10.63 Cubenovice 100 
 21.57 DaveyCow 99 
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.23 AnsonL 100 
 11.05 amostay2004 100 
 11.20 cuber952 100 
 11.27 CuberMan 100 
 11.34 yoinneroid 100 
 11.53 MTGjumper 100 
 13.39 TheMachanga 100 
 13.47 rickcube 100 
 13.47 cuberkid10 100 
 14.17 emolover 100 
 14.47 Hershey 100 
 14.61 rock1313 100 
 15.74 chrissyD 100 
 16.02 AvidCuber 100 
 16.07 JianhanC 100 
 16.17 Yuxuibbs 100 
 16.67 MaeLSTRoM 100 
 17.78 TheZenith27 100 
 18.35 dcuber98 50 
 18.44 HelpCube 100 
 18.60 Kare 100 
 18.73 Yttrium 100 
 20.07 marcobelotti 100 
 20.72 Krag 100 
 20.91 Jaycee 100 
 21.59 Mikel 52 
 24.37 Georgeanderre 20 
 24.80 Cubetastic 40 
 26.60 brandbest1 10 
 28.32 Divineskulls 25 
 51.37 DaveyCow 100 
 1:00.86 ljackstar 10 
*4x4x4*(15)

 41.79 yoinneroid 50 
 42.83 cuber952 50 
 54.34 CuberMan 50 
 59.01 TheMachanga 38 
 1:01.55 cuberkid10 50 
 1:07.10 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 1:14.84 TheZenith27 50 
 1:16.34 chrissyD 40 
 1:26.11 AvidCuber 10 
 1:29.52 brandbest1 1 
 1:30.22 dcuber98 10 
 1:33.35 Yttrium 50 
 1:39.43 Georgeanderre 5 
 1:40.42 Mikel 50 
 1:47.59 Jaycee 50 
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:07.57 CuberMan 50 
 1:34.16 yoinneroid 50 
 1:49.21 rock1313 50 
 1:55.16 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 1:59.50 TheMachanga 13 
 2:01.38 JianhanC 50 
 2:30.48 dcuber98 10 
 2:35.37 TheZenith27 50 
 2:43.43 Georgeanderre 1 
 2:45.02 Yttrium 50 
 3:47.48 Mikel 20 
 4:07.09 brandbest1 1 
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:20.41 MaeLSTRoM 25 
 4:05.40 JianhanC 21 
 4:37.36 Georgeanderre 1 
 5:40.32 dcuber98 10 
 6:00.95 Yttrium 25 
10:21.36 Mikel 1 
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:28.35 MaeLSTRoM 25 
 5:32.57 rock1313 25 
 6:05.68 JianhanC 25 
 6:24.62 Georgeanderre 10 
 8:41.97 dcuber98 25 
 9:44.50 Yttrium 25 
12:44.76 Mikel 4 
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.84 cuber952 100 
 18.72 Hershey 100 
 20.19 yoinneroid 100 
 21.68 CuberMan 100 
 21.91 MTGjumper 100 
 25.33 rickcube 100 
 29.83 MaeLSTRoM 100 
 33.69 Yuxuibbs 50 
 38.88 TheZenith27 100 
 44.23 Yttrium 100 
 45.23 Georgeanderre 5 
 45.36 Jaycee 40 
 48.59 dcuber98 100 
 48.92 Mikel 100 
 56.77 brandbest1 5 
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 46.63 Henrik 25 
 2:06.90 CuberMan 10 
 3:37.01 Yttrium 25 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 14.46 CuberMan 25 
 17.62 marcobelotti 25 
 21.67 Georgeanderre 6 
 28.11 MaeLSTRoM 25 
 31.48 Yttrium 25 
 33.75 yoinneroid 25 
 56.20 cuberkid10 10 
 57.22 Mikel 25 
 1:28.68 Cubenovice 15 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:47.69 Yttrium 25 
 2:05.56 TheMachanga 3 
 2:06.16 CuberMan 25 
 2:40.85 Kare 25 
 4:09.82 MaeLSTRoM 25 
 4:42.84 Jaycee 9 
 5:07.90 Mikel 9 
 DNF yoinneroid 3 
 DNF marcobelotti 11 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

19:10.52 Yttrium 6 
 DNF rock1313 15 
 DNF CuberMan 8 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

31:59.88 Yttrium 8 
 DNF rock1313 7 
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 1:12:54 Yttrium 1 
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Yttrium 1 
*Multiple Blindfolded*(3)

7/7 = 7 37:51 CuberMan 4 
4/4 = 4 21:33 marcobelotti 5 
5/6 = 4 48:11 Yttrium 4 
3/3 = 3 18:11 rock1313 5 
4/6 = 2 45:32 yoinneroid 5 
1/2 = 0 17:45 marcobelotti 5 
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:32.49 Yttrium 25 
 1:55.24 Georgeanderre 1 
 1:55.32 TheZenith27 25 
 4:17.69 Mikel 10 
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:00.31 yoinneroid 15 
 1:11.70 CuberMan 15 
 1:24.02 cuberkid10 15 
 1:34.16 MaeLSTRoM 15 
 1:44.70 TheZenith27 15 
 2:09.57 Yttrium 15 
 2:15.81 Georgeanderre 4 
 2:17.36 Mikel 15 
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:34.13 yoinneroid 15 
 3:06.43 CuberMan 15 
 3:28.52 rock1313 15 
 3:34.25 MaeLSTRoM 15 
 4:46.15 Georgeanderre 3 
 5:05.31 Yttrium 15 
 6:15.60 Mikel 5 
 6:36.39 brandbest1 1 
*Magic*(10)

 0.93 mitzi97 50 
 1.30 Divineskulls 30 
 1.38 Yuxuibbs 50 
 1.59 Mikel 50 
 1.60 emolover 50 
 2.04 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 2.07 brandbest1 50 
 3.02 Yttrium 50 
 7.29 ljackstar 50 
 DNF CuberMan 50 
*Master Magic*(7)

 3.75 mitzi97 50 
 4.02 Mikel 50 
 4.03 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 4.42 Divineskulls 50 
 4.48 brandbest1 20 
 5.33 Yttrium 50 
 7.81 CuberMan 50 
*Clock*(5)

 13.72 rock1313 50 
 14.27 yoinneroid 50 
 18.08 Yttrium 50 
 18.19 AvidCuber 50 
 19.15 MaeLSTRoM 50 
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.82 rickcube 50 
 6.28 Kamil Fiedoruk 50 
 7.92 CuberMan 50 
 8.40 TheMachanga 50 
 9.12 cuberkid10 50 
 9.44 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 11.27 yoinneroid 50 
 17.39 Mikel 50 
 17.78 dcuber98 50 
 18.91 Yuxuibbs 25 
 23.72 brandbest1 10 
 38.89 Yttrium 50 
 42.60 ljackstar 49 
*Megaminx*(9)

 58.52 marcobelotti 50 
 1:26.30 JianhanC 50 
 1:33.41 MaeLSTRoM 50 
 1:35.82 cuber952 50 
 2:23.69 CuberMan 50 
 2:27.15 TheMachanga 12 
 4:02.53 dcuber98 50 
 4:34.32 Yttrium 50 
 5:10.27 brandbest1 1 
*Square-1*(7)

 12.33 MTGjumper 50 
 23.28 cuber952 50 
 31.90 TheMachanga 50 
 37.97 Mike Hughey 50 
 39.18 yoinneroid 50 
 1:25.60 Mikel 7 
 1:44.70 Yttrium 50 
*Fewest moves*(7)

 22 Attila 1 
 26 yoinneroid 3 
 34 CuberMan 3 
 35 Mike Hughey 5 
 41 Yttrium 1 
 42 Krag 4 
*Contest Results*


1. Yttrium 276
2. yoinneroid 197
3. CuberMan 186
4. MaeLSTRoM 171
5. cuber952 115
6. Mikel 102
7. rock1313 100
8. cuberkid10 86
9. TheMachanga 84
10. marcobelotti 79
11. TheZenith27 73
12. JianhanC 70
13. AnsonL 61
13. Dcuber 61
14. Yuxuibbs 60
15. Georgeanderre 59
16. MTGjumper 55
17. emolover 53
18. Rickcube 49
19. Jaycee 47
20. AvidCuber 46
21. brandbest1 42
22. Krag 41
23. Amostay2004 32
24. Hershey 32
25. chrissyD 28
26. mitzi97 28
27. HelpCube 27
28. Rubiks560 27
29. AustinReed 26
30. Mike Hughey 25
31. Attila 17
32. Divineskulls 17
33. Kare 15
34. Cubenovice 14
35. Kamil Fiedoruk 13
36. Henrick: 12
37. ljackstar 10
38. DaveyCow 8
39. Cubetastic 4

Congradulations to Yttrium who won and did every single event! 

Thank you to all who participated.

Thank you so much MatsBergsten for helping me out so much with the results, there wouldn't be any without your help. 

The results are final and I am sorry if you did some more and did not tell me because this thread is going to be locked so other won't post anymore.

Lastly, happy Holidays and I hope to see you next year in this thread!


----------

